# The Forum Super Hero Thread 2: More Thread



## Spy_Smasher (Jun 13, 2007)

As great as this thread is, it wasn't our first Forum Superhero thread. The original can be found here.

Go read it for proof that I was a sardonic asshole even before I was modded!


----------



## Spectrum (Jun 13, 2007)

We were productive today.  

So yeah, congratulations to _QuoNina_ and _Marsala_ on their promotions to Konoha Library mod and Bleach Avenue mod, respectively. Hopefully this will help keep things running along now that Grrblt and moridin have taken off for the summer.


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 13, 2007)

Congratulations Marsala and QuoNina on your promotions.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 13, 2007)

Heh, Quonina is certainly modworthy and Marsala is certainly the most amusing guy on the forum.

Gratz too ye both


----------



## Sasori (Jun 13, 2007)

Congrats to both of you.


----------



## Darkhope (Jun 13, 2007)

I love you Ninaaaaa  Grats!


----------



## Nico (Jun 13, 2007)

Congratulation's QuoNina and Marsala ~


----------



## QuoNina (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanks, guys! ^^ I hope I didn't press any wrong botton just now due to excitement XD 


Lord Tyki Mikk said:


> *Congratulations Marsala *and QuoNina on your promotions.


 



Yasha said:


> Congrats Nina, but don't go around stalking with your laser eyes... if you can help it that it. XD


 Thanks, I'll put the stalking power into good use!


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 14, 2007)

QuoNina said:


> Thanks, guys! ^^ I hope I didn't press any wrong botton just now due to excitement XD
> 
> Thanks, I'll put the stalking power into good use!


:rofl I saw that.


----------



## vanh (Jun 14, 2007)

Congrats Nina


----------



## Hiroshi (Jun 14, 2007)

Utz advisored? 

What is happening to all the Naruto Ave. mods...
All for summer vacation?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 14, 2007)

The responsibility of modship ages them before their time and they have too retire.

Blue posts from his nursing home.

NN is already dead D:


----------



## Hiroshi (Jun 14, 2007)

Hehe that too.. Well they will be missed (still here but from their job) but the new mods loved as well


----------



## Spectrum (Jun 14, 2007)

Utz will still be active, I think; he just said he was burnt out from modding and requested to be advisored. Which I can respect (I know you guys think it's all sunshine and lollipops, but it's hard work srsly ).

For most of the others, yeah, it's summer vacation/jobs/assorted such and such.


----------



## Darkhope (Jun 14, 2007)

QuoNina said:


> Thanks, guys! ^^ I hope I didn't press any wrong botton just now due to excitement XD
> 
> Thanks, I'll put the stalking power into good use!



Nina is a stalker


----------



## Chatulio (Jun 20, 2007)

The power modly has been passed to a new generation


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 25, 2007)

Please Welcome Bass as the newest Bath House Moderator


----------



## Shiron (Jun 25, 2007)

Welcome and congrats, Bass.


----------



## geG (Jun 25, 2007)

Congrats Bass!

Also Mello avatar = win


----------



## Astronaut (Jun 25, 2007)

Oh shit. Bass got modded? 
Congrats.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 25, 2007)

A bathouse mod? 

How arer

"Thread locked, not sexy enough"

Gratz avy woar


----------



## Pein (Jun 25, 2007)

congrats bass i just noticed all the deleted pics in the bh


----------



## Ippy (Jun 25, 2007)

I dunno if anyone's noticed this, but Splinty told me last night that all senior members have an extra 300 PMs added to their boxes.

Thanks.

Bitch, and ye shall receive.


----------



## OniTasku (Jun 27, 2007)

STOP TAKING ALL MY FRIENDS AND MAKING THEM INTO THE EVIL THAT IS THE STAFF!!! 

Congrats Bass; it was only a matter of time.


----------



## Taxman (Jun 27, 2007)

^they don't automatically become evil by joining the staff....some of us are just inherently evil though....


----------



## gabha (Jun 27, 2007)

Who was snu snu before?


----------



## Taxman (Jun 27, 2007)

^del.........


----------



## kimidoll (Jun 27, 2007)

Technically, Blooregard Q. Kazoo. >_>


----------



## Taxman (Jun 27, 2007)

^and before he was bloo...it was Delirium...and most people would remember him as that =P


----------



## OniTasku (Jun 28, 2007)

TheBlindHyuuga said:


> ^they don't automatically become evil by joining the staff....some of us are just inherently evil though....



This is true. I give the embodiment that _is_ the Staff too much credit. There are many fine examples that exuded a horrific amount of evil aura before their modship.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 28, 2007)

lol Bass, congrats.


----------



## Azurite (Jun 28, 2007)

In a click of a button, TBH does it all


----------



## delirium (Jun 28, 2007)

And before Delirium, I was Ta-kun, and before Ta-kun, I was Delirium, and before Delirium, I was Deltronique, and before Deltronique, I was Delirium, and before Delirium, I was Del Earium.

So it goes:

Del Earium -> Delirium -> Deltronique -> Delirium -> Ta-kun -> Delirium -> Blooregard Q. Kazoo -> snu snu -> Who knows what tomorrow holds?


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jun 28, 2007)

@azurite: I saw that MV in your avatar. It's so ridiculous, I laughed.


----------



## Astronaut (Jun 28, 2007)

snu snu said:


> So it goes:
> Del Earium -> Delirium -> Deltronique -> Delirium -> Ta-kun -> Delirium -> Blooregard Q. Kazoo -> snu snu -> Who knows what tomorrow holds?



Delirium, thats what.


----------



## delirium (Jun 28, 2007)

Well, I'll probably go back. But a name change is always fun. I might actually use "Who Knows What Tomorrow Holds?" XDD Or "Obnoxiously Long Name-kun" Or have numbers in my name to be newb liek..


----------



## Astronaut (Jun 28, 2007)

snu snu said:


> Well, I'll probably go back. But a name change is always fun. I might actually use "Who Knows What Tomorrow Holds?" XDD Or "Obnoxiously Long Name-kun" Or have numbers in my name to be newb liek..



Naota or Delirium. Those are the only two that work.


----------



## delirium (Jun 28, 2007)

I'd only get Naota if you got Haruka


----------



## Astronaut (Jun 28, 2007)

snu snu said:


> I'd only get Naota if you got Haruka



I already requested a name change about 2 days ago though.
That and Haruka is Christy [Haru].


----------



## delirium (Jun 28, 2007)

Yeah, I saw your request for a change. Guess that means I'll be going with Del as usual. Or I won't tell you what I change it to and see if you can find out. Which probably won't be hard if you have any of my PM's saved. XD


----------



## Azurite (Jun 28, 2007)

> @azurite: I saw that MV in your avatar. It's so ridiculous, I laughed.


We Vietnamese can be gangsta too


----------



## Astronaut (Jun 28, 2007)

snu snu said:


> Yeah, I saw your request for a change. Guess that means I'll be going with Del as usual. Or I won't tell you what I change it to and see if you can find out. Which probably won't be hard if you have any of my PM's saved. XD



Or at the bottom of the Music Department.


----------



## delirium (Jun 28, 2007)

Oh yeah.. and that too. >.>

You've been in there more often too. I even saw TBH post in there. I thought my eyes were playing tricks.


----------



## Astronaut (Jun 28, 2007)

snu snu said:


> Oh yeah.. and that too. >.>
> 
> You've been in there more often too. I even saw TBH post in there. I thought my eyes were playing tricks.



Ryan in the MD? Thats madness.


----------



## delirium (Jun 28, 2007)

Daughterboy said:


> Ryan in the MD? Thats madness.



Yeah. It was just in one of the "What are you listening to" series but you know what that means right? I can now post "as TBH" whenever I need to strike fear. XD


----------



## Astronaut (Jun 28, 2007)

snu snu said:


> Yeah. It was just in one of the "What are you listening to" series but you know what that means right? I can now post "as TBH" whenever I need to strike fear. XD



You lack the 'Ryanishness' to be TBH.


----------



## delirium (Jun 28, 2007)

Please. I just add 50 periods either at the end of my post or sprinkled all throughout and i'm good to go.


----------



## Taxman (Jun 28, 2007)

they're ellipses....not just periods  

and I used to post in the MD...but only in threads that interested me, so really anything that had to do with classic rock...xD  

I'm more of a lurker in there anyway.

*looks at his post history in there*...xD...yeah...only 24 posts with my first one being in november of 2005...though if I include the previous "what are you listening to" threads...I probably have a little over 100..xDDD


----------



## Rhaella (Jul 1, 2007)

Last place to come say...

Baibai for now, everyone. /carpal tunnel syndrome


----------



## Ippy (Jul 1, 2007)

Bai bai Stace!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jul 2, 2007)

Bye Rhae o___O



TheBlindHyuuga said:


> they're ellipses....not just periods



Hi-Five!


----------



## Sasori (Jul 2, 2007)

Bye Stacey, please come back soon.

Also what is carpal tunnel syndrome??


----------



## Ippy (Jul 2, 2007)

My mom has it too.  If you work in an office or just happen to type a lot(lol most of us), you have a good chance of getting it, but there's other factors.


----------



## Rhaella (Jul 2, 2007)

Setoshi said:


> Goodbye Stacey ;______________;



You have the least right out of everyone to say goodbye.  ttyl



Sasori said:


> Bye Stacey, please come back soon.
> 
> Also what is carpal tunnel syndrome??



Sasori, get on MSN sometimes.  I've found a version for Mac that allows voice clips, so I can still talk there. XD

lol, writing this much is hard. >.<


----------



## kimidoll (Jul 2, 2007)

Rhae Rhae. D: D: D: 

You don't have to respond, but get better. =>
I should get online more.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 2, 2007)

Rhaella please get better... the levels of win will decrease a lot without you around... =P...


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jul 3, 2007)

You get it from typing?

...

That essay... ITACHI GAVE YOU CTS! 

I knew he sucked D:

Hope your operation goes well


----------



## Freiza (Jul 3, 2007)

dang, sorry rhae get better


----------



## Sasori (Jul 3, 2007)

Rhaella said:


> Sasori, get on MSN sometimes.  I've found a version for Mac that allows voice clips, so I can still talk there. XD
> 
> lol, writing this much is hard. >.<


Use telepathy, duh.

Also get better soon Stace =/


----------



## Sasori (Jul 14, 2007)

Bump -o wait it's a sticky lulz


----------



## Spell (Jul 14, 2007)

Spamming, huh?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jul 14, 2007)

Forum Leader thread, Good times 8D


----------



## Sasori (Jul 14, 2007)

Risu said:


> Spamming, huh?


lol what are you gona do, b& me ?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 14, 2007)

*

BOMB HIM!  BOMB HIM!*


*
YOU WON THAT ROUND ! BREAK HIM DOWN!*




*THATS IT!!! THATS IT!!!!!!*


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jul 14, 2007)

Spice must flow


----------



## Rhaella (Jul 14, 2007)

Hay guess what!  It's not CTS!

It's just some random mysterious hand disorder.  Probably strain from overuse.  Which means I shouldn't be typing this, but it doesn't hurt tonight so let's see if I can't make it worse!


----------



## Nico (Jul 14, 2007)

Rhaella and Lord Tyki Mikk should make babies. D:


----------



## Ippy (Jul 15, 2007)

Rhaella said:


> Hay guess what!  It's not CTS!
> 
> It's just some random mysterious hand disorder.  Probably strain from overuse.  Which means I shouldn't be typing this, but it doesn't hurt tonight so let's see if I can't make it worse!


wb Stace

^____________^


----------



## Crowe (Jul 15, 2007)

Nico said:


> Rhaella and Lord Tyki Mikk should make babies. D:


Your face and my fist should make babies.
>_>


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jul 15, 2007)

carnage said:


> rhaella should rub my hard on



Take care of your own problems : /


----------



## carnage (Jul 15, 2007)

rhaella should rub my hard on


----------



## Nico (Jul 15, 2007)

pek the villain said:


> Your face and my fist should make babies.
> >_>



Me and Hef already planned that...


----------



## Hef (Jul 15, 2007)

WO WO WO WO

WAIT A MINUTE

I shall retreat myself from all further shenanigans in this thread.


----------



## delirium (Jul 16, 2007)

carnage said:


> rhaella should rub my hard on



Ladies and gentlemen, this suggestion was made because carnage himself has Carpel Tunnel Syndrome from all the rubbing he has done.

Be careful kids, you don't just go blind.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 17, 2007)

did someone call me?...

anyway... what happens now if someone tries to "Blame it on Bass"?... i heard there's secret circles that still do it...


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jul 17, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> did someone call me?...



Why do I never get psychic summons


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 25, 2007)

huh?... HUH!?...


----------



## troublesum-chan (Jul 25, 2007)

good jorb moddy mods


----------



## narutofangd (Jul 26, 2007)

This shouldn't be aloud Mods should not be allowed to Change their names and colours it confuses me

Who the hell is this Fitz guy/girl?

Its nearly as bad as the time the guy who was a girl named himself Snuu Snuu


----------



## Spectrum (Jul 27, 2007)

FitzChivalry is 9TailHokage. (Snu Snu was Delirium, not that it matters since he's changed his name back, but just for the record.)

You have a point, though; maybe we should start listing mod name changes here too. I know that I can hardly keep track of them at times, and half the time I'm the one doing the actual changing. XD


----------



## Orochimaru (Jul 27, 2007)

Congratulations Harlita, Delirium and Suzuhiko. 



Spectrum said:


> FitzChivalry is 9TailHokage. (Snu Snu was Delirium, not that it matters since he's changed his name back, but just for the record.)
> 
> You have a point, though; maybe we should start listing mod name changes here too. I know that I can hardly keep track of them at times, and half the time I'm the one doing the actual changing. XD


 
Or you could just change their names to mod # 1, mod # 2, mod # 3, etc.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 27, 2007)

Tazmo-Puppet#01, Tazmo-Puppet#02 etc..


----------



## delirium (Jul 27, 2007)

Guy? Girl? I don't know what I am anymore.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 27, 2007)

Flip a coin like u usually do lol


----------



## carnage (Jul 27, 2007)

Hmm most mods and admins are bigger arseholes than managers in retail stores.


----------



## Spectrum (Jul 27, 2007)

Well, thanks, the appreciation of the members just makes this unpaid thankless volunteer work all the more worthwhile. 



			
				Orochimaru said:
			
		

> Or you could just change their names to mod # 1, mod # 2, mod # 3, etc.


I am officially doing that for next April Fool's. XD


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 27, 2007)

> Well, thanks, the appreciation of the members just makes this unpaid thankless volunteer work all the more worthwhile.



I appreciate what you do Spectrum along with flooding the forum with Aoba goodness.


----------



## Orochimaru (Jul 28, 2007)

Spectrum said:


> I am officially doing that for next April Fool's. XD


 
Hang on to that thought. But for April's fool, I will give you the blueprint of a very elaborate scheme that will take the members by storm. A storm of pure evil, that is.


----------



## delirium (Jul 28, 2007)

Sasori said:


> Flip a coin like u usually do lol



Flipped my coin. Today I'm a guy. 

Who knows what tomorrow brings? 



carnage said:


> Hmm most mods and admins are bigger arseholes than managers in retail stores.



I actively try. You expressing such sentiments proves my efforts not a waste. I thank thee.


----------



## carnage (Jul 29, 2007)

yeah well we know how you got your mod spot. u went down on your knees and it wasnt for proposing.


----------



## Orochimaru (Jul 29, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Hey, carnage_ 



​


----------



## Ippy (Jul 29, 2007)

*@carnage/symbiote:* Didn't _you_ ask to be mod, in this very thread, not too long ago?


----------



## Darkhope (Jul 30, 2007)

Spectrum said:


> I am officially doing that for next April Fool's. XD



Oh God.

Julie!


----------



## delirium (Jul 30, 2007)

carnage said:


> yeah well we know how you got your mod spot. u went down on your knees and it wasnt for proposing.



You're right since I never made it a secret. Hell, not only did I get on my knees, afterwards I grabbed my ankles. I'm willing to go such lengths for this board. 

Not saying I didn't somewhat enjoy it in the process.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 9, 2007)

Del is a role model for us all


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 9, 2007)

Sasori said:


> Del is a role model for us all



I heard he was the 134th Leather Speedo clad Spartan in the film 300


----------



## Kagakusha (Aug 9, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Not saying I didn't somewhat enjoy it in the process.



:>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Hell On Earth (Aug 9, 2007)

NF has lost its sex appeal.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 9, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> NF has lost its sex appeal.



No man, he posted right above you


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 16, 2007)

Please Welcome the newest member of our staff Yakushi Kabuto


----------



## pajamas (Aug 16, 2007)

,welcome to the staff that I am apart of


----------



## Robotkiller (Aug 17, 2007)

Well.....I suppose he posts enough...


----------



## Havoc (Aug 17, 2007)

ARE YOU SERIOUS?!?!


WTF!?!

March 07?  Standards have really dropped...hopefully they drop a little more and they mod me.


But no seriously, how are we supposed to respect and listen to someone who has been here for 6 months?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 17, 2007)

omg, hes a staff member 

like omg

EDIT:

You should make Aman a mod...He's been here since 2005 AND made One Piece HQ so he has experience.

wtf is this goddang.


----------



## Shiron (Aug 17, 2007)

Congrats, YK.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 17, 2007)

Holy shit! 

Congrats YK.


----------



## delirium (Aug 17, 2007)

Havoc said:


> ARE YOU SERIOUS?!?!
> 
> 
> WTF!?!
> ...



Havoc.. serious question. Do you respect me as a mod?


----------



## Havoc (Aug 17, 2007)

No.


I respect you as a person.

I don't respect anyone solely on the basis that they are a mod.


----------



## delirium (Aug 17, 2007)

Oh Havoc. You know just how to make me blush.


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 17, 2007)

congrats Yakushi

march 07 ftw


----------



## OniTasku (Aug 17, 2007)

Hm, well I suppose that YK posts enough in NA to mod there. Congrats.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 17, 2007)

Serious question.

why was he elected mod? If you dont give me answers soon, ima choke a bitch


----------



## Shiron (Aug 17, 2007)

Kenpachi said:


> Serious question.
> 
> why was he elected mod? If you dont give me answers soon, ima choke a bitch


We needed a new HoU mod and since YK was one of the most active and well behaved people who got brought up as candidates for the position, he's the one who ended up getting the position.


----------



## Pein (Aug 17, 2007)

who else were the candidates


----------



## Havoc (Aug 17, 2007)

Shiron said:


> We needed a new HoU mod and since YK was one of the most active and well behaved people who got brought up as candidates for the position, he's the one who ended up getting the position.



That doesn't make any kind of sense.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 17, 2007)

Pein said:


> who else were the candidates



I don't believe we've ever openly stated potential candidates who were not chosen, because they'll most likely be reconsidered in the future and we don't want to taint the process.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 17, 2007)

Shiron said:


> We needed a new HoU mod and since YK was one of the most active and well behaved people who got brought up as candidates for the position, he's the one who ended up getting the position.



Liar.

Anybody would be a mod in HoU if you told them too lol


----------



## delirium (Aug 17, 2007)

Kenpachi said:


> Liar.
> 
> Anybody would be a mod in HoU if you told them too lol



Almost true. There are people who have turned down mod positions and not everyone is a potential candidate.


----------



## Havoc (Aug 17, 2007)

jkingler turned it down I think...


----------



## Pein (Aug 17, 2007)

the appeal of a being a mod is minimal


----------



## Yellow (Aug 17, 2007)

*Is it really tre that Yakushi Kabuto*

is a Moderator now or are my eyes deceiving me?


Yakushi Kabuto


Really? 

If it is true. Congrats man. You deserved it. I'll give you a better congratulations when I come back in an half and hour or so.


----------



## Havoc (Aug 17, 2007)

I want the color name.

Oh, and I guess the responsibility or w/e


----------



## pajamas (Aug 17, 2007)

two threads about it,and its posted in the super hero thread.


*locked*


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 17, 2007)

it's true, he's a mod for HoU

07ers now have power on the inside


----------



## Pein (Aug 17, 2007)

who wants the responsibility even the mods dont like it that's why most of them are invisible


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 17, 2007)

Pein said:


> who wants the responsibility even the mods dont like it that's why most of them are invisible



influx of PMs of course.


----------



## Havoc (Aug 17, 2007)

Pein said:


> who wants the responsibility even the mods dont like it that's why most of them are invisible



I'm a responsible kind of guy.


----------



## Pein (Aug 17, 2007)

Kenpachi said:


> influx of PMs of course.


most are just lazy that like the name color


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 17, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Almost true. There are people who have turned down mod positions and not everyone is a potential candidate.



like who??


----------



## Havoc (Aug 17, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> it's true, he's a mod for HoU
> 
> *07ers now have power on the inside *



This statement makes me wanna vomit.


----------



## Pein (Aug 17, 2007)

they said they wont say


----------



## Shiron (Aug 17, 2007)

Kenpachi said:


> like who??


People who have turned down mod positions? That would be people like Mizura and Sho.


----------



## OniTasku (Aug 17, 2007)

Havoc said:


> I'm a responsible kind of guy.



Moderating is really only for a select few. Sure, anybody can be a Moderator. But can you keep consistent in your duties and activity? Can you try to reflect a good moral and uphold the rules while still trying to take part in being a regular member? It really gets difficult and it's overwhelming for a good portion of people. There have been quite a few on the Staff that have succumbed to this, but it's not an easy job. 

Just my two cents.


----------



## Havoc (Aug 17, 2007)

But the other mods are human, I am a god.


----------



## OniTasku (Aug 17, 2007)

Havoc said:


> But the other mods are human, I am a god.



Being omnipotent, you shouldn't really need to directly intervene in the ways of petty mankind, no?


----------



## Pein (Aug 17, 2007)

OniTasku said:


> Moderating is really only for a select few. Sure, anybody can be a Moderator. But can you keep consistent in your duties and activity? Can you try to reflect a good moral and uphold the rules while still trying to take part in being a regular member? It really gets difficult and it's overwhelming for a good portion of people. There have been quite a few on the Staff that have succumbed to this, but it's not an easy job.
> 
> Just my two cents.


yes i could handle it


----------



## Havoc (Aug 17, 2007)

OniTasku said:


> Being omnipotent, you shouldn't really need to directly intervene in the ways of petty mankind, no?



I'm like Thor, I came to earth to try and help mankind by moderating a naruto forum.


----------



## OniTasku (Aug 17, 2007)

Havoc said:


> I'm like Thor, I came to earth to try and help mankind by moderating a naruto forum.



Wait...but, Thor...he never.... right.


----------



## Havoc (Aug 17, 2007)

OniTasku said:


> Wait...but, Thor...he never.... right.



Thor is a huge Naruto fan.  But he likes Sasuke


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 17, 2007)

Havoc said:


> This statement makes me wanna vomit.


think of what this could bring about


----------



## geG (Aug 17, 2007)

Wow so the mods actually have multiple candidates lined up whenever they decide to choose a new one? Never knew that, though I guess that makes the most sense.


----------



## Havoc (Aug 17, 2007)

Geg said:


> Wow so the mods actually have multiple candidates lined up whenever they decide to choose a new one? Never knew that, though I guess that makes the most sense.



Geg don't tell me you're falling for their lies.


----------



## carnage (Aug 17, 2007)

i could enforce the laws of the forum better than that kabuto fanboy.


----------



## Yellow (Aug 17, 2007)

Ok so were do I start here. Well I'll start by saying that I always knew you'd become a great poster. Didn't expect you to become a Mod right now though. You are certainly qualified for the position but I didn't expect you to gain such a higher status so quickly. I figured this would happen later this year but it seems the Mods think you are ready to handle such a position. You were the one who inspired me to start posting in the Naruto sections again and you certainly made me like the art section. In fact it was while going through your posts that I realized the art section is actually active. I thought it was just a dead section that people rarely visit but while going through your posts I noticed one of your posts there and thought well I don't know much about art but I can certainly give advice. "I mean how hard could it be to give good artistic advice," I said to myself. My first few posts in the art section were just one liners saying "Yeah that looks good," "Nice coloring," "Could use some improvement," etc. I really didn't know what to say so every time I'd go into a thread I'd look for a Yakushi Kabuto post and just reword something you said.
After spending some time posting in the art section I began to learn a lot more about art and started to make better comments(Yeah I still used the occasional one liners but not as often as before) and I really learned to appreciate art more than I did previously. 
I don't think you know this but you inspired me to me to start reading the Naruto manga again. I was like 70 chapters behind,(lol I knew a lot from spoilers though) didn't care about reading Naruto or any manga anymore but after seeing your library and telegrams posts I was amazed at how much I'd been missing out on. I started reading Naruto again and started posting in the library sections again. Though I must admit the Naruto sections are definitely not my favorite sections on Nf but there are some posters there whom I always enjoy reading there posts in the Naruto sections. You are one of them.
One of the bad things that came from me meeting you is my yearning to surpass your post count. Yes I knew this was an unrealistic initiative but I just thought it was somehow possible. This lust to surpass you tempted me to break the rules. You see, I could never post like you Yakushi Kabuto. You posts a freaking paragraph every post.
Anyways I took an opportunity to spam and yes I was caught lol and my post count cut in half. You can see that in the only remaining post from my spamming spree lol, I spoke very highly of you. Yes that's right I even spammed a post about you Yakushi kabuto. That's how much you've influenced me Yakushi Kabuto. I know that what I did would greatly disappoint you and I'm sorry Yakushi Kabuto but how else was I supposed to catch up to your post count? Make legit posts lol?

Anyways congratulations on becoming a Moderator. I hope you enjoying and still find time to post even if not as often as before and I've hardly seen you post in the off topic sections such as the Konaha Plaza. I would love it if you joined in the off topic discussions with us more often Yakushi Kabuto but I know the Naruto sections if your rightful place. You've got a pretty shitty section to Mod. I mean the House of Uzumaki is less busy than the other Naruto sections yes but it's probably the worst of the Naruto sections except for the dub section.lol.
Well I hope you enjoy your new status as Moderator of the House of Uzumaki and hopefully in time you'll get better sections to Moderate. Congrats on becoming a Moderator and best of luck to you Yakushi Kabuto.


----------



## Havoc (Aug 17, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> think of what this could bring about



Nothing         .


----------



## Blue (Aug 17, 2007)

Havoc said:


> ARE YOU SERIOUS?!?!
> 
> 
> WTF!?!
> ...



I was here for a month before I was smodded, and in two more months I was an admin.


----------



## Yellow (Aug 17, 2007)

y u b h8tin Havoc?


----------



## Havoc (Aug 17, 2007)

Blue said:


> I was here for a month before I was smodded, and in two more months I was an admin.



Those were simpler times Blue.


The internets had just been created and dinosaurs roamed the earth.


----------



## Kagakusha (Aug 17, 2007)

No, they weren't. Just a lot more awesome (a la Spec, moemoe, Occa, etc) and easily spotted.


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 17, 2007)

Havoc said:


> Nothing         .


oh. damn


----------



## Bro Tai Jr. (Aug 17, 2007)

He had to suck some major cock.


----------



## pajamas (Aug 17, 2007)

You guys know nothing  


*Spoiler*: _real reason_ 



He pulled an orochimaru of course.


----------



## geG (Aug 17, 2007)

Tell me more about these internet dinosaurs


----------



## Havoc (Aug 17, 2007)

The forums didn't get good until 04-12-2005.

And that is a fact.


----------



## carnage (Aug 17, 2007)

lol oh when u signed up huh havoc


----------



## Pein (Aug 17, 2007)

no envy at all who wants to mod the narutard infested crap stand known as the hou


----------



## Havoc (Aug 17, 2007)

Yellow said:


> y u b h8tin Havoc?



That face is uploaded, it's : pek


----------



## Yellow (Aug 17, 2007)

Havoc said:


> That face is uploaded, it's : pek



Lol. WTF is wrong with you. I won't use a smilie with the word "Pek."


----------



## geG (Aug 17, 2007)

carnage said:


> lol oh when u signed up huh havoc


----------



## Pein (Aug 17, 2007)

that'll do geg that'll do


----------



## Taxman (Aug 17, 2007)

> There have been quite a few on the Staff that have succumbed to this



almost a full year later....and to be perfectly honest, I'm getting close....=/


----------



## Frequent Sunshine (Aug 17, 2007)

I actually think riema/Darkhope would be/would have been an excellent mod choice for the house of uzumaki. She gets along with almost everybody and knows how to pull the strings on many threads. She's also been here for a year and a half and very active.

But ah... Congrats YK! ^.^


----------



## carnage (Aug 17, 2007)

Kabuto fanboy can suck ass hope he enjoys the lime green color screen name  he wont last more than a year.


----------



## Tadashi (Aug 17, 2007)

I saw a bunch of complaints about the new mod choice. I lurk around this thread alot too (I stalk you mods XD) I never wanted to say anything here (scared that mods won't pay attention because I have only been here since May, even despite how I lurked here for almost a year) When I saw this:



Frequent Sunshine said:


> I actually think riema/Darkhope would be/would have been an excellent mod choice for the house of uzumaki. She gets along with almost everybody and knows how to pull the strings on many threads. She's also been here for a year and a half and very active.



I instantly agreed. I go to the HOU a lot, and I must say, that girl is awesome. I kind of do hope you consider her too. The HOU needs more mods in my opinion at least someone who is able to deal with the pairing threads and all the crap said in that forum. Of course, I wouldn't be able to. I would be bitching at people.


----------



## Yellow (Aug 17, 2007)

Frequent Sunshine said:


> I actually think riema/Darkhope would be/would have been an excellent mod choice for the house of uzumaki. She gets along with almost everybody and knows how to pull the strings on many threads. She's also been here for a year and a half and very active.
> 
> But ah... Congrats YK! ^.^


I've never seen that poster at all in the house and I was very active for like an entire month before so no that poster wouldn't be better than Yakushi Kabuto. 


carnage said:


> Kabuto fanboy can suck ass hope he enjoys the lime green color screen name  he wont last more than a year.


STFU. Yakushi Kabuto will make a great Mod. Fucking retard. You should have locked the thread or something whoever moved it so that only Yakushi Kabuto could reply to my post instead of all these fucking assholes talking bad about him.


----------



## Havoc (Aug 17, 2007)

Stop flaming Yellow.


----------



## Darkhope (Aug 17, 2007)

Team GB was talking about this so I decided to stop by. *Congrats* to YK, the HoU really did need a new mod.

Ummm thanks Paizuri and FS. ^_^



Yellow said:


> I've never seen that poster at all in the house and I was very active for like an entire month before so no that poster wouldn't be better than Yakushi Kabuto.



lol. Yes I do.


----------



## Kagakusha (Aug 17, 2007)

Havoc ... is right? :S


----------



## delirium (Aug 17, 2007)

Y'know who i think should be modded? Delirium. That that guy is mad sexy. That alone should get him admin status.


----------



## Orochimaru (Aug 17, 2007)

Excellent choice indeed. Congratulations, Kabuto.


----------



## Frequent Sunshine (Aug 17, 2007)

Yellow said:


> I've never seen that poster at all in the house and I was very active for like an entire month before so *no that poster wouldn't be better than Yakushi Kabuto.*



You can't assume that. I think a mod should be older than 6 months. ^.^

Edit: Only a month? That explains why you hardly see her and others post much. You don't spend that much time in there. And it depends on the threads. ^.^


----------



## delirium (Aug 17, 2007)

Frequent Sunshine said:


> You can't assume that. I think a mod should be older than 6 months. ^.^



I was barely at 6 months.


----------



## Frequent Sunshine (Aug 17, 2007)

But you were probably a little more well known.


----------



## Splintered (Aug 17, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Y'know who i think should be modded? Delirium. That that guy is mad sexy. That alone should get him admin status.



I disagree, his habitual need to win is too distracting, he would totally upstage me.



> But you were probably a little more well known.


Just because you don't talk about him doesn't mean he's not well known.  He's caught several of the mods' eyes with his posting, not to mention he has been talked about outside of the mod lounge.  You wouldn't be a pairing debator, by any chance?


----------



## delirium (Aug 17, 2007)

I was known in my section, yes. All over the board on the other hand..

But believe me.. anyone who can post at 70+ PPD and have not only real content in each post but thought provoking and coherent and original well.. best believe that person would be known.

I'm not disagreeing in the least about riema though. Because she's definitely great poster around the board.


----------



## geG (Aug 17, 2007)

TheBlindHyuuga said:


> almost a full year later....and to be perfectly honest, I'm getting close....=/



WHAT


----------



## Havoc (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm not well known, mod me.


----------



## Splintered (Aug 17, 2007)

Havoc said:


> I'm not well known, mod me.



You can be mod of my love for you.


----------



## Splintered (Aug 17, 2007)

Splintered said:


> You can be mod of my love for you.



That was bad.  Forgive me.


----------



## Havoc (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm banning you.


----------



## delirium (Aug 17, 2007)

Splintered said:


> I disagree, his habitual need to win is too distracting, he would totally upstage me.



I see this post and the jealousy just slaps me in the face. But that is fine. When someone is as loved as Del, there is surely those who want to bring him down as well.

I rhymes.. tee hee


----------



## Havoc (Aug 17, 2007)

Who's Del?


----------



## delirium (Aug 17, 2007)

Your daddy.


----------



## Havoc (Aug 17, 2007)

Can I borrow some money?


----------



## Darkhope (Aug 17, 2007)

Delirium said:


> I was known in my section, yes. All over the board on the other hand..
> 
> But believe me.. anyone who can post at 70+ PPD and have not only real content in each post but thought provoking and coherent and original well.. best believe that person would be known.
> 
> I'm not disagreeing in the least about riema though. Because she's definitely great poster around the board.



Should I be happy a mod praised me?  

No really, in all seriousness I'm just happy the HoU has another mod.


----------



## troublesum-chan (Aug 17, 2007)

a mod is not judged by rep or posts or their aptitude in the sack

just kidding its totally about their aptitude in the sack

the colored names are just to tell you where the best poon is at


----------



## Havoc (Aug 17, 2007)

Del isn't a real mod.

I'm just letting him borrow my powers.


----------



## Frequent Sunshine (Aug 17, 2007)

Splintered said:


> Just because you don't talk about him doesn't mean he's not well known.  He's caught several of the mods' eyes with his posting, not to mention he has been talked about outside of the mod lounge.  You wouldn't be a pairing debator, by any chance?



Nope I'm not. I love pairings but I'm not a debater. I sit back and watch the action. I usually stay in fanclubs and the House of Uzumaki. ^.^ Alot of people get talked about. So? XD


----------



## delirium (Aug 17, 2007)

Havoc said:


> Can I borrow some money?



Get a job. Your 30 and still live at home you bum.



riema said:


> Should I be happy a mod praised me?
> 
> No really, in all seriousness I'm just happy the HoU has another mod.



You shouldn't be happy that a mod praised you. You should be happy that D E L praised you.


----------



## Darkhope (Aug 17, 2007)

Havoc said:


> Del isn't a real mod.
> 
> I'm just letting him borrow my powers.



Are you sure about this?  



Delirium said:


> You shouldn't be happy that a mod praised you. You should be happy that D E L praised you.



HO SHIT.


----------



## Havoc (Aug 17, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Get a job. Your 30 and still live at home you bum.



YOU'VE NEVER SUPPORTED MY DREAMS!


----------



## carnage (Aug 17, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Get a job. Your 30 and still live at home you bum.



anyone can use more money  job or no job

i try to never borrow money


----------



## troublesum-chan (Aug 17, 2007)

yeah dell praise will become currency in the future


----------



## geG (Aug 17, 2007)

gone will be the days of rep bars. Soon it will just become the number of times Del has spoken to you


----------



## Frequent Sunshine (Aug 17, 2007)

Delirium said:


> I was known in my section, yes. All over the board on the other hand..
> 
> But believe me.. anyone who can post at 70+ PPD and have not only real content in each post but thought provoking and coherent and original well.. best believe that person would be known.
> 
> I'm not disagreeing in the least about riema though. Because she's definitely great poster around the board.



You see? ^.^

Why does post count matter exactly? YK has alot of posts, but isn't over 1,000 good enough? I'll never get there... damn 

Yes, she is. ^.^


----------



## troublesum-chan (Aug 17, 2007)

lol geg

if only


----------



## Darkhope (Aug 17, 2007)

troublesum-chan said:


> yeah dell praise will become currency in the future



So says t-chan. 8D


----------



## Havoc (Aug 17, 2007)

Geg said:


> gone will be the days of rep bars. Soon it will just become the number of times Del has spoken to you



Eww, don't make me vomit.


----------



## troublesum-chan (Aug 17, 2007)

Havoc said:


> Eww, don't make me vomit.



shouldn't you be busy lying to me


----------



## Splintered (Aug 17, 2007)

Frequent Sunshine said:


> Nope I'm not. I love pairings but I'm not a debater. I sit back and watch the action. I usually stay in fanclubs and the House of Uzumaki. ^.^ Alot of people get talked about. So? XD



You judged him because he "isn't well known."  I countered that argument by "actually, I've seen people talk about him."



> Get a job. Your 30 and still live at home you bum.


This is why we should have child labor.  It teaches them at a young age to work hard.  Whoever thought sweatshops were a bad idea haven't seen the youth of today.

Damn kids.



> Why does post count matter exactly? YK has alot of posts, but isn't over 1,000 good enough?


Post count doesn't.  Activity does.  YK is very, very active.  Especially in HoU, I checked when I was stalking by singling out his posts in HoU.  And not just there but all over NA.


----------



## Havoc (Aug 17, 2007)

Well I'm off to go watch 

Then I'll probably write some more love sonnets to sunshine and gasoline.


----------



## Pein (Aug 17, 2007)

S&G is viewing the thread thanks sunshine for such a great quote


----------



## Frequent Sunshine (Aug 17, 2007)

Splintered said:


> You judged him because he "isn't well known."  I countered that argument by "actually, I've seen people talk about him."
> 
> 
> Post count doesn't.  Activity does.  YK is very, very active.  Especially in HoU, I checked when I was stalking by singling out his posts in HoU.  And not just there but all over NA.



So why did you ask me about being a pairing debater?
Of course people would know others, then again, there are alot of people well know in general. ^.^
Isn't post count and activity basically the same? Alot of people post in the HoU.
Anyway I was someone who made a thread in the staff conference room about a week ago asking about the hOu. If it doesn't improve in there, I hope you consider modding more people.


----------



## carnage (Aug 17, 2007)

goonies>little monsters> monster squad


----------



## Havoc (Aug 17, 2007)

monster squad > your face


----------



## Yellow (Aug 17, 2007)

Havoc said:


> Stop flaming Yellow.


Fuck. How the fuck is Havoc telling me to stop flaming. Shouldn't it be the other way around? 



riema said:


> Team GB was talking about this so I decided to stop by. *Congrats* to YK, the HoU really did need a new mod.
> 
> Ummm thanks Paizuri and FS. ^_^
> 
> ...



Sorry but I have to disagree. I'll try to check out some of your posts but for right now I still believe Yakushi Kabuto is a better choice for a Mod of the house. 

I still think that Yakushi Kabuto should also be given the library to Mod as well but I understand he may need a little more time for that spam infested section known as the library. It's the place he posts the most however though so I think he could handle it.


----------



## Havoc (Aug 17, 2007)

I never flame.


----------



## Splintered (Aug 17, 2007)

> So why did you ask me about being a pairing debater?


I was curious.  I know Reima/Darkhope mostly for her Naruhina debating.  I don't see you much in HoU, so I thought that's where you might have had high exposure to her and not YK.


----------



## Darkhope (Aug 17, 2007)

Yellow said:


> Sorry but I have to disagree. I'll try to check out some of your posts but for right now I still believe Yakushi Kabuto is a better choice for a Mod of the house.
> 
> I still think that Yakushi Kabuto should also be given the library to Mod as well but I understand he may need a little more time for that spam infested section known as the library. It's the place he posts the most however though so I think he could handle it.



What makes you so high and mighty? O_o

I report alot of threads, and post in them. I'm friends with a few mods too. But why are we discussing this? Congrats to YK and I'm sure he will make a great mod. Geez people.  

Speaking of reports

Letz be Friends

^That kind of... maybe should be in the library. Alot of it isn't spoiler tagged.

Letz be Friends <- And this one is pointless. Only two replies and it's been done to death. 



Splintered said:


> I was curious.  I know Reima/Darkhope mostly for her Naruhina debating.  I don't see you much in HoU, so I thought that's where you might have had high exposure to her and not YK.



Ahaha. Honestly I think alot of those threads should die. I want the manga to speak for itself. They mostly turn into flame bait and flaming goes against the rules. FS hangs around the FCs more often I think. That's why. [I could be wrong?]

At the moment I'm more interested in the general manga, chatterbox, etc... than pairings.


----------



## Yellow (Aug 17, 2007)

Havoc said:


> I never flame.



O RLY.




			
				Del said:
			
		

> I was known in my section, yes. All over the board on the other hand..
> 
> But believe me.. anyone who can post at 70+ PPD and have not only real content in each post but thought provoking and coherent and original well.. best believe that person would be known.
> 
> I'm not disagreeing in the least about riema though. Because she's definitely great poster around the board.



Seriously man. I'm really sorry to say this but she doesn't post around the board man. I would know her if she posted around the board. I just don't know why I don't know her if she's so awesome as your all saying. I've seen just about every library/house regular. OK maybe not every library regular because I hate staying there too long but most.


----------



## troublesum-chan (Aug 17, 2007)

i've seen riema around :/ 

she lacks noobish sets

thus mod plus points. but w/e

anyway havoc you bastard you did that thing you always do where you say you're leaving and then you dont lol


----------



## Havoc (Aug 17, 2007)

I don't know what you're talking about


----------



## Yellow (Aug 17, 2007)

riema said:


> What makes you so high and mighty? O_o
> 
> I report alot of threads, and post in them. I'm friends with a few mods too. But why are we discussing this? Congrats to YK and I'm sure he will make a great mod. Geez people.
> 
> ...



Lol. I'm high and mighty because I'm greater than you. Accept it and move on with your life. In fact, the Mods told me they were considering me or Yakushi Kabuto to Mod the house. They weren't even considering you.:amazed

Lol. Nah I like to mess around a lot and I'll continue to fuck with you whenever I feel like as long as it not breaking any rules.D:


----------



## Darkhope (Aug 17, 2007)

Yellow said:


> Seriously man. I'm really sorry to say this but she doesn't post around the board man. I would know her if she posted around the board. I just don't know why I don't know her if she's so awesome as your all saying. I've seen just about every library/house regular. OK maybe not every library regular because I hate staying there too long but most.



_Excuse_ me? You joined Feb 07. I joined Arp 06. Just because you post in different sections than I does not mean I am not active. I'm on NF every day. Why is this even going on? I wasn't even going to comment here [other than to *congratulate YK*, for the record I DO see him post alot kthanx] until I saw myself being mentioned.

Lets see, I have an FC dedicated to myself. Of course, alot of people do I guess.  But in reality, this isn't really a popularity contest.  



Yellow said:


> Lol. I'm high and mighty because I'm greater than you. Accept it and move on with your life. In fact, the Mods told me they were considering me or Yakushi Kabuto to Mod the house. They weren't even considering you.:amazed
> 
> Lol. Nah I like to mess around a lot and I'll continue to fuck with you whenever I feel like as long as it not breaking any rules.



In that case, I hope you never get modded. You seem to like to insult others more than help them. Sarcasm is hard to detect over the internet. Messing around sometimes is fine but you should know the limit.



troublesum-chan said:


> i've seen riema around :/
> 
> she lacks noobish sets
> 
> ...



thanks but meh t-chan deserves mod powers of god.


----------



## troublesum-chan (Aug 17, 2007)

rie mama deserves a pie


----------



## Yellow (Aug 17, 2007)

riema said:


> _Excuse_ me? You joined Feb 07. I joined Arp 06. Just because you post in different sections than I does not mean I am not active. I'm on NF every day. Why is this even going on? I wasn't even going to comment here [other than to congratulate YK, for the record I DO see him post alot kthanx] until I saw myself being mentioned.
> 
> Lets see, I have an FC dedicated to myself. Of course, alot of people do I guess.  But in reality, this isn't really a popularity contest.
> 
> ...


Oh right. So you think your all that because of your FC. Well guess what. The Yakushi Kabuto FC will be coming soon. 

Hey I wouldn't be the only Mod that likes to insult others more than help them. I mean that's all Pek ever does.;D

Seriously though. You seem to be a pretty good poster. It's just that Yakushi Kabuto is close to perfection and you really can;t beat that unless you achieve perfection.(Which you won't) *Burn*

P.S. I love messing with you.


----------



## Havoc (Aug 17, 2007)

hey hey you you i dont like your girlfriend


----------



## Yellow (Aug 17, 2007)

Havoc said:


> hey hey you you i dont like your girlfriend



Havoc, take me and hold me close so I can feel the warmth of your bosom.


----------



## troublesum-chan (Aug 17, 2007)

Havoc said:


> hey hey you you i dont like your girlfriend



why you gotta make things so complicated


----------



## Darkhope (Aug 17, 2007)

troublesum-chan said:


> rie mama deserves a pie



caek >>>>> pie 



Yellow said:


> Oh right. So you think your all that because of your FC. Well guess what. The Yakushi Kabuto FC will be coming soon.
> 
> Hey I wouldn't be the only Mod that likes to insult others more than help them. I mean that's all Pek ever does.;D
> 
> ...



I don't think I'm "all that" at all.  Though really, why wouldn't I defend myself? D:

I'm not competing with YK. O_o; Where did THAT come from? As Splintered said, posting doesn't count yet activity does. I'm not inactive, which you claimed I was.  However I can see WHY he was chosen for mod and I thought the mods made an excellent decision. Here's to hoping the HoU improves. <3


----------



## Havoc (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm sorry


----------



## Yellow (Aug 17, 2007)

troublesum-chan said:


> why you gotta make things so complicated



Oh I saw your video T-Chan. You look do cuuuuuuuuuuute.D=


----------



## carnage (Aug 17, 2007)

im sorry but if riema has boobs and yakushi has a penis  riema definately is full of more win.

kabuto lacks hatred anyways

to be in a position of power you need hatred


----------



## Darkhope (Aug 17, 2007)

carnage said:


> im sorry but if riema has boobs and yakushi has a penis  riema definately is full of more win.
> 
> kabuto lacks hatred anyways
> 
> to be in a position of power you need hatred



wut u sayin?  female bitch here

Havoc shouldn't be sorry. He's the god of hell.


----------



## Darkhope (Aug 17, 2007)

Yellow said:


> See, that's another reason she shouldn't be a Mod. She's female man. You can't put women in such high positions. I mean no ones gonna respect her. They're just gonna go. Lulz. Tits or GTFO or at least that's what I'd say.
> 
> 
> 
> Yakushi Kabuto



noob. **


----------



## Havoc (Aug 17, 2007)

riema, if you are 16+ and female pm me so i can flirt with you


----------



## Darkhope (Aug 17, 2007)

Havoc said:


> riem, if you are 16+ and female pm me so i can flirt with you



I have too many fanboys.



carnage said:


> Riema im saying girls are better than guys and i think you are more full of win than YK.



Thanks but... I don't get this DDD: I'm not even competing against him or anything. I support him xD!!!


----------



## carnage (Aug 17, 2007)

riema said:


> I have too many fanboys.



im not one of them but you seem cool.


----------



## Yellow (Aug 17, 2007)

carnage said:


> Riema im saying girls are better than guys and i think you are more full of win than YK.
> 
> im also saying to yellow that you are better than yk just cuz u have boobs and you are female. any female thats not a bitch  is perfect in my book.
> plus i have  a feeling your sexy


Lol. WTF. Yakushi Kabuto pwns her anyday. But seriously though forskshy is the greatest Nf Moderator.



riema said:


> noob. **


Lol. Your the noob. This is just my dupe noob. Do you really think I'd talk to you like this with my real account? Not like I wanna get neg repped from you. My real account is Tazmo.


----------



## troublesum-chan (Aug 17, 2007)

habbick will do to you like casca did to femto 

EDIT: LOL i mean....switch that reverse it


----------



## Havoc (Aug 17, 2007)

I think I misunderstand what I fanboy is if you think I'm one of yours.


----------



## Darkhope (Aug 17, 2007)

oh no not you Havoc.



Yellow said:


> Lol. Your the noob. This is just my dupe noob. Do you really think I'd talk to you like this with my real account? Not like I wanna get neg repped from you. My real account is Tazmo.



stop making dupes to try and get a name around here.


----------



## Havoc (Aug 17, 2007)

lol jenny.


----------



## Yellow (Aug 17, 2007)

Havoc said:


> I think I misunderstand what I fanboy is if you think I'm one of yours.


Haha. Havoc's not yor fanboy. Yakushi Kabuto has more fanboys and girls than you. 


			
				riema said:
			
		

> stop making dupes to try and get a name around here.


YOu just wait until I log on to my Tazmo account. I'm gonna ban you.


----------



## carnage (Aug 17, 2007)

Yellow said:


> Lol. WTF. Yakushi Kabuto pwns her anyday. But seriously though forskshy is the greatest Nf Moderator.



kira yamato is the best (s)mod


----------



## troublesum-chan (Aug 17, 2007)

having fan anythings is ghey

who has the most serfs to strangle is the winner


----------



## carnage (Aug 17, 2007)

smerfs>serfs


----------



## Darkhope (Aug 17, 2007)

Yellow said:


> YOu just wait until I log on to my Tazmo account. I'm gonna ban you.



b&.

:/ **

Uh in all serious matters:



riema said:


> Speaking of reports
> 
> Link removed
> 
> ...


----------



## troublesum-chan (Aug 17, 2007)

carnage said:


> smerfs>serfs



you are not a true spartan


----------



## Havoc (Aug 17, 2007)

i shoot my serfs witn nerf guns.

then i break their necks


----------



## Yellow (Aug 17, 2007)

carnage said:


> kira yamato is the best (s)mod


Lol. Kira is cool in the bath house but everywhere else he's just not that amazing to me. 

forkshy is funny and always makes amazing comments pwning just about anyone. Seriously the man is a genius.

EDIT: I even like Delirium more than Kira.

EDIT: Kira is one of the Mods I like though just not in my favorites.



riema said:


> b&.
> 
> :/ **
> 
> Uh in all serious matters:



I cock slapped that Mod and told him he better unban me.


----------



## troublesum-chan (Aug 17, 2007)

Havoc said:


> i shoot my serfs witn nerf guns.
> 
> then i break their necks



i break their necks and then rub them with jelly and thank the welchs god


----------



## Yellow (Aug 17, 2007)

Hey wait, someone keeps deleting my posts insulting that chick. WTF?


----------



## carnage (Aug 17, 2007)

yeah its delirium deleting them. you should try not being insulting.


----------



## Yellow (Aug 17, 2007)

No it's not Delirium. I'll leave that riema girl alone for now because you've deleted my insults and I can't be bothered to do this again but I'll get you another time riema. 

P.S. Congratulations Yakushi Kabuto. I know I messed around and stuff a lot here but read my second post to you Yakushi Kabuto. That's straight from the heart and I meant all of it.


----------



## Havoc (Aug 17, 2007)

riema how old are you?


----------



## Darkhope (Aug 17, 2007)

^Older than 16.

Whatever you say, Yellow.

edit

Oh wow Yellow. I knew I recognized you. You're in a certain fandom of mine. >_>


----------



## troublesum-chan (Aug 17, 2007)

yellow is the colour of peeeeeeeeeeee

tunias


----------



## Yellow (Aug 17, 2007)

riema said:


> ^Older than 16.
> 
> Whatever you say, Yellow.



She's so tempting me to post another flamebait man. Are you kidding me? You should ban her for that. Don't you know when to stop. The conversation has ended.


----------



## delirium (Aug 17, 2007)

Nah.. it wasn't me deleting the posts.. but I did look at them and really, women can't be mods?

Harlita, Splints, Ruri, Rhae, vervex, QuoNina.. damn.. now that I think about it. All our girl mods are fuckin awesome.

And then of course there's Specs and well.. She's.. well.. Damn, I don't even have the words.


----------



## Darkhope (Aug 17, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Nah.. it wasn't me deleting the posts.. but I did look at them and really, women can't be mods?
> 
> Harlita, Splints, Ruri, Rhae, vervex, QuoNina.. damn.. now that I think about it. All our girl mods are fuckin awesome.
> 
> And then of course there's Specs and well.. She's.. well.. Damn, I don't even have the words.



I love Julie.


----------



## Havoc (Aug 17, 2007)

You forgot to add Vash.


----------



## Yellow (Aug 17, 2007)

troublesum-chan said:


> yellow is the colour of peeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> tunias





I'm taking you down in your next match in the Nf tournament.

Who are you up against though cause I'm seriously taking you down if your up against SSJ_3 Goku but otherwise I probably won't vote against you and help to defeat you crushing you ego.


----------



## Havoc (Aug 17, 2007)

riema post your noods


----------



## troublesum-chan (Aug 17, 2007)

lol "whatever you say" is something you say when you want to move off a subject, yellow. my post was much more inflammatory 

EDIT: lol i guess you caught it. 

i don't care about what happens in that tournament, since what i was really looking forward too was a fight between me and nudey or rk or esca, but esca got banned and apparently flash step is beating people down :S

but lol i added the flower thing at the end. you need to take the internets out of your butt they don't belong there.


----------



## Yellow (Aug 17, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Nah.. it wasn't me deleting the posts.. but I did look at them and really, women can't be mods?
> 
> Harlita, Splints, Ruri, Rhae, vervex, QuoNina.. damn.. now that I think about it. All our girl mods are fuckin awesome.
> 
> And then of course there's Specs and well.. She's.. well.. Damn, I don't even have the words.



Harlita is cool but she was only nice to me once then she started acting angry toward me. 

Didn't know Splintered is female.

Vervex is alright and she's beautiful.

Don't know Ruri. Don't really like Rhaella that much. Who's QuoNina?

Oh Spectrum didn't give me my name change when I asked but Reznor did it right away so yeah.


----------



## carnage (Aug 17, 2007)

vervex looks like a guy , you just like her boobs.


----------



## delirium (Aug 17, 2007)

riema said:


> I love Julie.



So do I. Everytime she comes around the mod lounge is like, 10x's better.

And oh.. I forgot about Amaretti. Damn is that girl witty as hell.



Havoc said:


> You forgot to add Vash.



He's in a league of his own.


----------



## Darkhope (Aug 17, 2007)

Havoc, post your chopsticks.



Yellow said:


> Don't know Ruri. Don't really like Rhaella that much. Who's QuoNina?



eghcxehgfc you don't know Ruri and Nina?!!? They're like... mad nice.  



Delirium said:


> So do I. Everytime she comes around the mod lounge is like, 10x's better.



I can obsess with her over Sasuke on LJ. It's awesome.


----------



## Yellow (Aug 17, 2007)

carnage said:


> vervex looks like a guy , you just like her boobs.


No, I'm not a superficial prick like you. So no. I actually like Vervex for the way she looks I don't go for those super model looking chicks like you cause I don't want none of that fake shit. I want a real woman.


Delirium said:


> So do I. Everytime she comes around the mod lounge is like, 10x's better.
> 
> And oh.. I forgot about Amaretti. Damn is that girl witty as hell.
> 
> ...



I just remembered I need to talk to Amaretti but I don't know Amaretti much so I can't really say much about her. Her artwork is amazing though.


----------



## carnage (Aug 17, 2007)

vash is 80 percent asshole 20 percent ok guy

@yellow  most hot chicks arent models and besides makeup most models aren't fake.


----------



## Havoc (Aug 17, 2007)

No, Vash is 100% asshole.

That's why I like him


----------



## Havoc (Aug 17, 2007)

riema


----------



## Yellow (Aug 17, 2007)

riema said:


> Havoc, post your chopsticks.
> 
> 
> 
> eghcxehgfc you don't know Ruri and Nina?!!? They're like... mad nice.


No, I think I've seen QuoNina's posts like a few times but never Ruri. 


carnage said:


> vash is 80 percent asshole 20 percent ok guy



I like Vash actually. I was looking back at some older threads and I must say that as hard as Pek tries to bash noobs Vash is way more awesome when it comes to noob bashing and he's awesome overall.

But still can someone point me to a forkshy thread. I'm sure this awesome man must have some amazing thread that would interest me and I'd love to see it.

The first time I saw forskshy in the bath house. I thought he had a real noobish attitude then a few posts later  noticed how fucking brilliant all of his posts are. Even the simpliest forkshy post can turn into a major pwning.


----------



## carnage (Aug 17, 2007)

you should also like him because he gets laid for you  me and himself.


----------



## troublesum-chan (Aug 17, 2007)

havoc likes assholes for obvious gay reasons lol <3


----------



## Yellow (Aug 17, 2007)

Lol. nah seriously. First time I saw Vash's post I was annoyed by it. In fact I'm annoyed by most of his posts but he's just so awesome I can overlook it. Seriously lol.

EDIT: Hey Splintered. Point me to a forkshy thread now!D=

EDITk fine you Del. Point me to a forkshy thread!D=


----------



## Havoc (Aug 17, 2007)

jenny, i take back all the nice things ive said about you


----------



## delirium (Aug 17, 2007)

Yellow said:


> EDITk fine you Del. Point me to a forkshy thread!D=



Search his thread history. The best forkshy thread I know of you couldn't see anyway since it's a sticky in the courts.


----------



## troublesum-chan (Aug 17, 2007)

Havoc said:


> jenny, i take back all the nice things ive said about you



(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((


----------



## Havoc (Aug 17, 2007)

u broke my heart


----------



## Yellow (Aug 17, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Search his thread history. The best forkshy thread I know of you couldn't see anyway since it's a sticky in the courts.



Lol. Wow, so he actually gonna do that then huh. Oh god forkshy I wish it'd worked man although I couldn't see it I'd just loling knowing how you'd fuck with them. 


Ah, too bad. i"ll go check his thread history then.


----------



## troublesum-chan (Aug 17, 2007)

u broke my neck


----------



## carnage (Aug 17, 2007)

its funny how troublesum talks about someone being gay and she has a rainbow colored unicorn in her ava.


----------



## troublesum-chan (Aug 17, 2007)

it was a selfish wish


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 17, 2007)

Thank you all for the...entertaining welcome.  I hope my existence will be of some use to the HoU.


----------



## carnage (Aug 17, 2007)

i hope your existence will be of some use to the people in this world


----------



## Pein (Aug 17, 2007)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Thank you all for the...entertaining welcome.  I hope my existence will be of some use to the HoU.


hou needs help 
quick question how long has it been with out a mod 
and congratz yakushi dont be lazy and go invisible mode like the other mods/smods


----------



## Yellow (Aug 17, 2007)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Thank you all for the...entertaining welcome.  I hope my existence will be of some use to the HoU.






Pein said:


> hou needs help
> quick question how long has it been with out a mod
> and congratz yakushi dont be lazy and go invisible mode like the other mods/smods



The house always had a Mod. They just needed another Mod because the amount of Mods they had for the house wasn't enough. Now if only the problem with the library was fixed.>_>


----------



## Harlita (Aug 17, 2007)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Thank you all for the...entertaining welcome.  I hope my existence will be of some use to the HoU.


----------



## Pein (Aug 17, 2007)

yakushi your sig creepes me out


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 17, 2007)

Welcome... Y~K... did you really make all those posts? Dx

Hopefully so. The HoU seems to burn through mods like a Lightsaber through Stormtroopers. Shows you have stamina.


Azn girls welcome you :3


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 17, 2007)

lol I PM'd all the admins to see if I could be a mod.

But they never replied


----------



## Yellow (Aug 17, 2007)

Kenpachi said:


> lol I PM'd all the admins to see if I could be a mod.
> 
> But they never replied



hahaha. I did that too but instead I PMed Tazmo and he said he's gonna make me Admin next time he's on.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 17, 2007)

If you bring him "The One Ring" maybe ¬___¬


----------



## Blue (Aug 17, 2007)

Wow, that was an incredible amount of drama faggotry.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 17, 2007)

Congrats YK.

I weren't really surprised tbh.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 17, 2007)

hey Rossiu


----------



## Yellow (Aug 17, 2007)

The Pink Ninja said:


> If you bring him "The One Ring" maybe ?___?






Blue said:


> Wow, that was an incredible amount of drama faggotry.



Lol. If your referring to any of my posts. I was mostly joking except for the posts directed at Carnage.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 17, 2007)

Blue said:


> Wow, that was an incredible amount of drama faggotry.



Says the "NF is one big family" guy 

If NF is a family you're a deadbeat dad.


You could just say  instead you know...


----------



## Yellow (Aug 17, 2007)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Says the "NF is one big family" guy
> 
> If NF is a family you're a deadbeat dad.
> 
> ...



That smilie has Pek written all over it. This smilie is pure and clean.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 17, 2007)

Yellow said:


> That smilie has Pek written all over it. This smilie is pure and clean.



That's what my parents think about my little sister, the whore


----------



## GrimaH (Aug 17, 2007)

so i herd a certain Yakushi Kabuto got moded 
whens my turn


----------



## Yellow (Aug 17, 2007)

The Pink Ninja said:


> That's what my parents think about my little sister, the whore


Intriguing. I would like to meet your little sister. Maybe I could talk to her alone in a secluded area. You know just to convince her not to be a whore anymore.



GrimaH said:


> so i herd a certain Yakushi Kabuto got moded
> whens my turn


When Tazmo logs on next time and makes me admin I'll Mod you.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 17, 2007)

GrimaH said:


> so i herd a certain Yakushi Kabuto got moded
> whens my turn



Depends on how much Mod Jizz your ass can hold D:



Yellow said:


> Intriguing. I would like to meet your little sister. Maybe I could talk to her alone in a secluded area. You know just to convince her not to be a whore anymore.



She's dog-faced


----------



## GrimaH (Aug 17, 2007)

In all seriousness, though, congrats to him on his modding.
I gotta admit though, I didn't take kindly to his postcount rising like that. A bit too CB-style spammish for me. But then he uses about 16 x 10^97 more common sense than CB, and also more than most members.


----------



## Yellow (Aug 17, 2007)

The Pink Ninja said:


> She's dog-faced


I like dogs. 



GrimaH said:


> In all seriousness, though, congrats to him on his modding.
> I gotta admit though, I didn't take kindly to his postcount rising like that. A bit too CB-style spammish for me. But then he uses about 16 x 10^97 more common sense than CB, and also more than most members.


Lol. You hate CB too. 

CB is all spam post while Yakushi Kabuto doesn't spam at all. Although that reviving threads thing still annoys me but at least he only does it in one section and not often.

But back to CB. Yeah I hate that guy too.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 17, 2007)

Do you kiss and fuck dogs too?


----------



## Yellow (Aug 17, 2007)

Yes. Is there something wrong with that?


EDIT: Lol. White people kiss there dog all the time. Not saying only white people do it but it's mostly white people that I see kissing their dog so it's really not that weird to kiss your dog since so many people do it.


----------



## OniTasku (Aug 18, 2007)

TheBlindHyuuga said:


> almost a full year later....and to be perfectly honest, I'm getting close....=/



Yes, come back to us, Ryan.


----------



## Hyuuga Hinata (Aug 18, 2007)

Saw the many threads... It's about time the HoU got another mod, Jesus. I usually lurk there and I never see Killua post there and Shiron was out for about two months.... I hope YK will be enough. If he isn't, you can always mod someone else over there to help him out. Two > one.

CONGRATS YK! GOOD LUCK! <33


----------



## Taxman (Aug 18, 2007)

shiron is active again....so he should be helping YK


----------



## Taxman (Aug 18, 2007)

OniTasku said:


> Yes, come back to us, Ryan.



ah normal member status...when I used to be witty and I didn't walk into a bunch of threads with "in b4 tbh", and I really only stayed in the member FC section, KTV channel 12 and Q&C

MEEEMMMMMMMMOOOOOOORRRIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEESSSSSSS

anyway...no fret...it's my usual "once every three months go a little emo because I'm tired/bored of certain aspects of the site."  I usually vent on MSN, but there wasn't anyone on....saw an opportunity to get a bit of it out of my system in this thread....and now it should have passed....I was actually laughing today...>__>


----------



## Hyuuga Hinata (Aug 18, 2007)

TheBlindHyuuga said:


> shiron is active again....so he should be helping YK



Good. Lets hope he stays active. The HoU is such a mess. <3


----------



## Yellow (Aug 18, 2007)

Hyuuga Hinata said:


> Good. Lets hope he stays active. The HoU is such a mess. <3



Lol. Yk is doin pretty well so far from what I've seen and Shiron lol. He seems weird. I don't know why. Wait no I"m thinking of that Risu guy. Yeah Risu is weird. -__-


Hey TBH. Glad you actually laughed today. You should enjoy yourself more and have some fun every now anad again.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 18, 2007)

Watchmen! 

TBH, you are so cooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## SENTINEL (Aug 18, 2007)

TheBlindHyuuga said:


> anyway...no fret...it's my usual "once every three months go a little emo because I'm tired/bored of certain aspects of the site."  I usually vent on MSN, but there wasn't anyone on....saw an opportunity to get a bit of it out of my system in this thread....and now it should have passed....I was actually laughing today...>__>



How come you did not add me..?


----------



## Hell On Earth (Aug 18, 2007)

You people make me sick, lol.


----------



## Pein (Aug 18, 2007)

hey staff make me a mod of the game section


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 18, 2007)

Pein said:


> hey staff make me a mod


you failed to specify which section. now they'll never make you a mod


----------



## carnage (Aug 18, 2007)

I should be mod of bathhouse i am king ding a ling


----------



## Taxman (Aug 18, 2007)

Pein said:


> hey staff make me a mod of the game section



are you prepared to fight both cham and DS to the death?



> How come you did not add me..?



never received a message to add you...don't know if I would accept anyway


----------



## SENTINEL (Aug 18, 2007)

TheBlindHyuuga said:


> never received a message to add you...don't know if I would accept anyway



lying is bad thing you know... so is laziness.


----------



## carnage (Aug 18, 2007)

laziness is ok  as long as u dont become a fat fuck


----------



## Yellow (Aug 18, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> You people make me sick, lol.



It's not my fault I'm black.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 18, 2007)

Congratulations Mad Titan 

Why is yellow b&?


----------



## Hiroshi (Aug 18, 2007)

Congrats to all.
Especially Yakushi Kabuto.

They need those mods and you are great.  Not saying the current ones are doing a bad job, but lately there has been so many noobs, spoiler breakers espeically, and spammers on Naruto ave. maybe becuase of naruto hundo who knows 

I know that you will help the cause 
Congrats again.


----------



## pajamas (Aug 18, 2007)

I don't even know Mad Titan.But congrats,MOD OF THE BATTLEDOME OUTSKIRTS!!!!


----------



## Pein (Aug 18, 2007)

TheBlindHyuuga said:


> are you prepared to fight both cham and DS to the death?


yes i would we can make this gladiator style if they want to


----------



## Taxman (Aug 19, 2007)

cham's neko army slaughters you and then DS bukkakes on your remains for good measure

gg.....


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 21, 2007)

Congrats to Mad Titan as well on his modship.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 21, 2007)

Yay for more British Mods :3

Exspecially ones who've read "Infinity Gauntlet"


----------



## geG (Aug 25, 2007)

Splintered!


----------



## Hiroshi (Aug 25, 2007)

Yes Splintered 
I will see you around though


----------



## Pein (Aug 25, 2007)

what happened splintered quit?
if so i would happily take the job or at least the pink name


----------



## Raiden (Aug 25, 2007)

*Congratulations to all who got promoted and elected. I hope my chance comes one day......*


----------



## Yellow (Aug 25, 2007)

the Divine Emperor said:


> *Congratulations to all who got promoted and elected. I hope my chance comes one day......*



If you ask you'll never be modded and you kinda just asked so hahahaha.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 26, 2007)

Pein your gaming knowledge is no where near the levels to be a gaming mod..  Hell, my devotion to that section outshines most peoples devotion to NF itself.


----------



## Yellow (Aug 26, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Pein your gaming knowledge is no where near the levels to be a gaming mod..  Hell, my devotion to that section outshines most peoples devotion to NF itself.



Hey. I'm sad that you dropped out of the tournament. I was gonna help you go all the way.


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 26, 2007)

@ people who ask to be modded

just post, if they like your style your name'll get thrown into the hat.

a little late but congrats mad titan


----------



## Kameil (Aug 26, 2007)

the Divine Emperor said:


> *Congratulations to all who got promoted and elected. I hope my chance comes one day......*



I think that chance just died and it was burnt in an Eternal Hellfire....


----------



## delirium (Aug 26, 2007)

I asked to be modded.


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 26, 2007)

we all know how you got the job


----------



## Kameil (Aug 26, 2007)

How interesting....


----------



## delirium (Aug 26, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> we all know how you got the job



Just ask KK


----------



## Kameil (Aug 26, 2007)

KK touched that destined spot of Del's....


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 26, 2007)

Spot?

Del has a large and obvious Mole?


----------



## Hiroshi (Aug 26, 2007)

I forgot Rhaella too.
Splintered and Rhaella you guys will be missed as mods, but will still be loved!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 26, 2007)

They quit? 

Awww man T___T

Splintered = Bestestest most finest mod ever to never have a face, wear nipple rings and have a 15 month pregnancy 

Also can someone poke the mods who are supposed to look after telegramns with a stick or something? ¬____¬


----------



## Pein (Aug 26, 2007)

The Pink Ninja said:


> They quit?
> 
> Awww man T___T
> 
> ...


pokes i think their dead


----------



## carnage (Aug 28, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> @ people who ask to be modded
> 
> just post, if they like your style your name'll get thrown into the hat.
> 
> a little late but congrats mad titan



I guess they dont like your style


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 28, 2007)

carnage said:


> I guess they dont like your style


it's not like every name that gets mentioned gets modship(not saying mine was mentioned), names are thrown out there then they decide . 

also i wouldn't know as i don't have access to the area that they have such discussions in. by the appearance of your claim you apparently know all the names that have been named as potentials though so do share.


----------



## carnage (Aug 28, 2007)

I figured if your name was in the hat they would let you know .


----------



## delirium (Aug 28, 2007)

No. We wouldn't. We only PM those who we've all come to an agreement on. Never anyone who's just a candidate at the time.


----------



## martryn (Aug 28, 2007)

Mods!  Hah!  What a joke.  I love this forum.  Without it, I'd just be another 24 year old p*d*p**** surfing the net.  Here, it's community!


----------



## Kagakusha (Aug 28, 2007)

martryn was almost modded, and we never told him 

oh sh-


----------



## martryn (Aug 28, 2007)

> martryn was almost modded, and we never told him



Yes you did, like, two years ago.  And I think it was you that told me, and Mecha that voted against me.


----------



## Kagakusha (Aug 28, 2007)

lol whut?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 28, 2007)

I've given up on myself being modded.

Now I'm playing Kingmaker: Trying to manuver someone weak and subserviant into a modship position and rule through them from the shadows ¬___¬


----------



## martryn (Aug 28, 2007)

> Now I'm playing Kingmaker: Trying to manuver someone weak and subserviant into a modship position and rule through them from the shadows ¬___¬



Do what I do.  Start multiple accounts, one for each area, and be super active in each area with that other account.  Wait about six months and you'll be modded.  It's how I was modded twice.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 28, 2007)

I don't have that kind of time or patience.

Also my British spelling gives me away.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Aug 28, 2007)

You're not the only British person on the Forums so you'll probably be alright with that plan in that sense.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 28, 2007)

The man has a point.

Maybe I should have said my bad spelling...


----------



## Mori` (Aug 28, 2007)

my british spelling slowly gets corrupted by the internet.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 28, 2007)

Everyone gets corrupted by the internet.

With the possible exception of Religious Fundamentalists.


----------



## Splintered (Aug 29, 2007)

Congrats to Esponer for getting modded to NA battledome.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Aug 29, 2007)

*checks Esponer's registering date* Aww, and here I thought we'd have yet another April 2005 person on the Staff. =/ Like Rice Ball.

Anyway, congrats Esponer. Much luck to you. May you not let this job slowly but surely consume your soul.


----------



## Splintered (Aug 29, 2007)

April 05 is still the best crowd.  I am not disheartened.

Well, maybe a little.  Just because no one has yet assassinated FitzChivalry.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 29, 2007)

Splintered said:


> Congrats to Esponer for getting modded to NA battledome.



I was just thinking yesterday what an intelligent poster he is :3



FitzChivalry said:


> *checks Esponer's registering date* Aww, and here I thought we'd have yet another April 2005 person on the Staff. =/ Like Rice Ball.
> 
> Anyway, congrats Esponer. Much luck to you. May you not let this job slowly but surely consume your soul.





Splintered said:


> April 05 is still the best crowd.  I am not disheartened.
> 
> Well, maybe a little.  Just because no one has yet assassinated FitzChivalry.



Irnoically Fitz himself is an assassin D:

In the books anyway.

And why no love for 06?

You need more young peoples.

And argh! More Brits D:


----------



## Blue (Aug 29, 2007)

My American spelling occasionally gets corrupted by Brits and their colonial hicks. "Judgement" indeed.

From whence comes Fitz?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 29, 2007)

Judgement?


----------



## FitzChivalry (Aug 29, 2007)

> From whence comes Fitz?


I'm assuming you mean the book, so I will answer so. FitzChivalry Farseer is the bastard son of King-in-Waiting Chivalry. Skipping stuff, he catches the king's, his grandfather's, eye, and is grandfather sees a the potential in his bastard grandson. He "buys" Fitz and his services, and the king has an old recluse named Chade mentor him and supervise his training. So he learns the way and trade of the assassin. Think of him as a Jason Bourne, only he's not nearly impressive in hand-to-hand combat as Bourne is, but effective enough.

This guy is fucking alone. A lot. He's emo. He finds love in young girl three years older than he is, and long story short, he becomes a full-time assassin when she's "dumped" him.

Bah, fuck it. FitzChivalry's from the _*AWESOME*_ Farseer/Tawny Man trilogies, and I strongly recommend that you read this book if you enjoy the fantasy genre at all. I've only given a small piece as to what kind of character he is. Google the summary. I'm sure you'll love it.



> And why no love for 06?


As Rice Ball said somewhere else, '05 was the golden year. Truly, it was.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 29, 2007)

Splintered said:


> Congrats to Esponer for getting modded to NA battledome.


Congrats Esponer. Used to see u quite often before I stopped posting in the Battledomes.


----------



## Blue (Aug 29, 2007)

What, you spell it Judgment? Then you're not a proper limey.


----------



## Blue (Aug 29, 2007)

And yes, '05 was the year NF controlled 76.3% of all the awesome on the internet. I'm more nostalgic for it than anything in my life, internet or otherwise.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 29, 2007)

FitzChivalry said:


> I'm assuming you mean the book, so I will answer so. FitzChivalry Farseer is the bastard son of King-in-Waiting Chivalry. Skipping stuff, he catches the king's, his grandfather's, eye, and is grandfather sees a the potential in his bastard grandson. He "buys" Fitz and his services, and the king has an old recluse named Chade mentor him and supervise his training. So he learns the way and trade of the assassin. Think of him as a Jason Bourne, only he's not nearly impressive in hand-to-hand combat as Bourne is, but effective enough.



He's waaaaaaaaay more impressive than Bourne in hand to hand. Bourn never fought 16 guys at once.



> This guy is fucking alone. A lot. He's emo. He finds love in young girl three years older than he is, and long story short, he becomes a full-time assassin when she's "dumped" him.



You make it sound like him being an assassin was a reaction to them breaking up ?__?

She wnated him to quit being a Kingsman and run away with her. He refuses because he know the Kingdom needs him, so she ditches him : /

Such is the fate of Heroes.



> Bah, fuck it. FitzChivalry's from the _*AWESOME*_ Farseer/Tawny Man trilogies, and I strongly recommend that you read this book if you enjoy the fantasy genre at all. I've only given a small piece as to what kind of character he is. Google the summary. I'm sure you'll love it.



I recomended it to you and GRRM recomended it to me :3



> As Rice Ball said somewhere else, '05 was the golden year. Truly, it was.



Pft, I dunno, judging by the state the Library is in right now I'd say it's producing a second rate crop of mods ?___?



Blue said:


> What, you spell it Judgment? Then you're not a proper limey.



Oh no, I spell it the proper way.

...

People spell it Judgment?


----------



## Blue (Aug 29, 2007)

The Pink Ninja said:


> People spell it Judgment?


The entire world, save England and Malaysia. Thus my occasional confusion.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Aug 29, 2007)

> He's waaaaaaaaay more impressive than Bourne in hand to hand. Bourn never fought 16 guys at once.


Bourne didn't have some mind-fucking technique called the Skill. He fucking blew up a house with a rolled up paper and a toaster. Not only is that the most resourceful thing like ever, that's badass. Take away the Skill, and let's see what happens. Jason Bourne took a pen into battle against a guy with a knife, and won. He took took a shotgun and went head-to-head with a man who was far away with a sniper rifle, who was trying to kill him, and--bah, never mind.


> You make it sound like him being an assassin was a reaction to them breaking up


That's exactly what I'm saying. He was unsure of what he wanted to do, even if Shrewd could've disposed of him if he chose not to go through with it, but him believing that Molly was doing what she was doing accelerated everything, and jumpstarted his career as an assassin.


> Pft, I dunno, judging by the state the Library is in right now I'd say it's producing a second rate crop of mods ¬___¬


You're so subtle. There's only one Mod from that class looking over that place, and that's me. Danielle's an advisor now.


----------



## Shiron (Aug 29, 2007)

FitzChivalry said:


> You're so subtle. There's only one Mod from that class looking over that place, and that's me. Danielle's an advisor now.


There's still me, though.


----------



## Splintered (Aug 29, 2007)

Library is the modkiller.  I have nothing but respect for people who try to mod it.  I have 8,269 mod actions as of one month ago, NA is not exactly a cakewalk.


----------



## Hiroshi (Aug 29, 2007)

Splintered said:
			
		

> Library is the modkiller. I have nothing but respect for people who try to mod it. I have 8,269 mod actions as of one month ago, NA is not exactly a cakewalk.


Lol, probably especially during RAW releases as well.

Last week's telegrams, library, and even HoU was out of control


----------



## Splintered (Aug 29, 2007)

Hiroshi said:


> Lol, probably especially during RAW releases as well.
> 
> Last week's telegrams, library, and even HoU was out of control



These past couple of weeks they have been out of control.  The worst was when 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Pein showed his face.


  I was about to throw my computer out the window, but I settled for muttering unpleasant words at walls of text.  And banning them.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 29, 2007)

FitzChivalry said:


> Bourne didn't have some mind-fucking technique called the Skill.



All twelve of the guys Fitz was fighting did and he wasn't even using his skill to attack them.



> He fucking blew up a house with a rolled up paper and a toaster. Not only is that the most resourceful thing like ever, that's badass. Take away the Skill, and let's see what happens. Jason Bourne took a pen into battle against a guy with a knife, and won. He took took a shotgun and went head-to-head with a man who was far away with a sniper rifle, who was trying to kill him, and--bah, never mind.



Did you not read the same Farseer trilogy I did? Fitz could never get the skill to work effectively and he only used it against the other skill users on the rare occasion he fought with it. Against the Outislanders on the Watchtower Island or at that city that was under siege it was pure Swordsman/Axemanship.

Bourne did some cool stuff but so has Fitz. Nevermind the fact he change the fate of a whole world but he infiltraited and escaped from Regal's palace, fought several battles against the Outislanders ship to ship, a huge pitched battle on land, hunted a ton of Forged ones with only his wolf to help, walked several miles after being shot in the back with an arrow, awoke a flight of Dragons...

And that's just the first trilogy. 

Anyway, as the Fool points out he's a more sophisticated type of Hero int hat he isn't. He allows others to be Heroes. In any other fanatsy Verity and Dutiful would be the main characters.



> That's exactly what I'm saying. He was unsure of what he wanted to do, even if Shrewd could've disposed of him if he chose not to go through with it, but him believing that Molly was doing what she was doing accelerated everything, and jumpstarted his career as an assassin.



Wait, which time are we talking about here?  



> You're so subtle. There's only one Mod from that class looking over that place, and that's me. Danielle's an advisor now.



I mean the SMODs and Admins too. Just because they don't have their names written on the bottom of the screen doesn;t mean they don't have responsibility for it. Moreso because they can permnantly end problems by banning, replocking, taking away the ability to create threads ect ect...

For a while you seemed like the saviour but it's just too be a job for one mere mortal...

Unless you're Verity anyway.

Everyone who joined before me is an 05er anyway.



Splintered said:


> These past couple of weeks they have been out of control.  The worst was when
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



It's been far worse in the weeks since then.

Sure that thread had more posts but they were a damn sight better than last weeks.


----------



## Hiroshi (Aug 29, 2007)

> I mean the SMODs and Admins too.


I dont know, i think some of the SMods and Admins watch the library as well. Especially on Fridays.
Like Splintered, well she is advisor but still, sometimes Pek and TenshiOni, Spectrum do.
EDIT: forgot TBH he does too especially in konoha tv 



> These past couple of weeks they have been out of control. The worst was when
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Lol, i remember, i think every week from now on is going to be pretty much crazy in the library, heck sometimes even the whole Naruto ave.

But yeah there are times when some of the people in the library drive me crazy and i cant do anything about it. I do the same as you just mutter to myself or the computer screen


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 29, 2007)

Hiroshi said:


> I dont know, i think some of the SMods and Admins watch the library as well. Especially on Fridays.
> Like Splintered, well she is advisor but still, sometimes Pek and TenshiOni, Spectrum do.



That is my point.


But really it isn't the day-to-day basic green level modding I'm talking about. It's the overall view of the repeated troublmakers and bad behaviour/habbits ect.


----------



## Hiroshi (Aug 29, 2007)

> That is my point.
> 
> 
> But really it isn't the day-to-day basic green level modding I'm talking about. It's the overall view of the repeated troublmakers and bad behaviour/habbits ect.


I see your point, though the staff tries as hard as they can to stop them, it cant really be changed. You try your best and hope it works out.

There are too many people like that on the forums to stop and they will only keep coming. Its a forum so they will always be present. I think that the popularity of Naruto in America is also rising and because there are more American fans of Naruto too it is hard for everyone to really stick to the rules. There are just some people like that.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 29, 2007)

I like that NFis careful and infrequent with it's banning. I left my last forum because I was sick of the Mods being so damn smug and superior.

I just think some people could do with a slap on the back of the hand a ten minutes in the naughty corner after an explanation of what they did wrong.


----------



## martryn (Aug 29, 2007)

I have no idea what's happening, but I really sort of want to know who Fitz is.


----------



## Splintered (Aug 29, 2007)

martryn said:


> I have no idea what's happening, but I really sort of want to know who Fitz is.



9Tail-Hokage with a name change.


> I like that NFis careful and infrequent with it's banning. I left my last forum because I was sick of the Mods being so damn smug and superior.
> 
> I just think some people could do with a slap on the back of the hand a ten minutes in the naughty corner after an explanation of what they did wrong.


There's like... a person banned every day....


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 29, 2007)

This forum is umpteen times bigger and super fail posters and advertisers don't count. They're going to get banned anywhere half decent. Nor do exceptionally new people.


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 29, 2007)

congrats esponer on the modship


----------



## FitzChivalry (Aug 29, 2007)

People can't be banned for fail. Splintered would be permed, if that were possible. People can't be banned for stupid. Countless folks would've been permed by now. But that annoys me...Only a select group of people even make use of the Report Post function. If you see someone starting shit, report them. And if a Mod's Report Post email isn't receiving and is inexplicably fucking up, like mine has been for the last three weeks, a direct PM with a name, link, and a reason would be like super nice. Many complain and yell for a Moderator, like we're Superman with super hearing or something. No, it doesn't work like that. The folks that complain most and do nothing to help us annoy me. If people use the Report A Post feature, then they are not the target of this paragraph.


Shiron said:


> There's still me, though.


Like seriously, I keep forgetting about you. Have someone change your registering date to that. In the meantime...*ostracizes Shiron*


----------



## Kameil (Aug 30, 2007)

Quite an interesting moment.....


----------



## carnage (Aug 30, 2007)

I wouldnt mind being an advisor


----------



## Ippy (Aug 30, 2007)

You haven't offered your sacrifice yet.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 30, 2007)

Congrats to Esponer for being moddded. 

The Naruto sections really aren't easy to moderate and I respect anyone who takes up that challenge. Especially with the way things have been over the past few weeks. 

What Shiron had to do to that predictions thread last week was absolutely absurd.


----------



## Yellow (Aug 30, 2007)

YK now Mods the library! Fuck yeah!


Congrats esponer. Don't really know you but I haven't been active in the battle dome so yeah.=/


----------



## Hiroshi (Aug 30, 2007)

> What Shiron had to do to that predictions thread last week was absolutely absurd.


I thought that that was reasonable. That thread was way out of line. And besdies the posts dont really matter and the people who stayed on topic i doubt really minded. I know i didnt. I was just happy to see it under control again.



> YK now Mods the library! Fuck yeah!


Yeah! Congrats to YK! I know you'll do a great job. The more the merrier


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 30, 2007)

Hiroshi said:


> I thought that that was reasonable. That thread was way out of line. And besdies the posts dont really matter and the people who stayed on topic i doubt really minded. I know i didnt. I was just happy to see it under control again.
> 
> 
> Yeah! Congrats to YK! I know you'll do a great job. The more the merrier



I meant that it shouldn't have gotten that bad in the first place. I think Shiron made the right move in trashing it but people shouldn't have spammed it to that point.

Congrats to YK as well.


----------



## Kameil (Aug 30, 2007)

Hmm I think Konoha theatre may possibly need a mod....


----------



## Yellow (Aug 30, 2007)

~Ryuk~ said:


> Hmm I think Konoha theatre may possibly need a mod....



Hmm...don't go there much but it doesn't seem that active.

Who's the mod there now?


----------



## pajamas (Aug 30, 2007)

YK is the library mod now 

I juts noticed,Why is Hokage Naruto still mod of Dub naruto?


----------



## Hiroshi (Aug 30, 2007)

> Who's the mod there now?


I dont believe anyone right now. The Smods probably cover it since there isnt much action.



> Why is Hokage Naruto still mod of Dub naruto?


Few times he's still on, and even though he's advisor, some advisors still have some mod powers i believe.


----------



## pajamas (Aug 30, 2007)

Kira's in the Theatre alot.


----------



## Kameil (Aug 30, 2007)

pajamas said:


> Kira's in the Theatre alot.


Oh true that.....


----------



## carnage (Aug 31, 2007)

I am the master of all things that are movies i even post movies up on movieforumz.com


----------



## pajamas (Aug 31, 2007)

A lot of mods are becomming advisors


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 1, 2007)

Whoops, belated congratulations to Mad Titan and Esponer on obtaining mod status!
--
And thanks for the congratulations on being part of the KL crew. : )


----------



## Haruko (Sep 1, 2007)

Well now that some are stepping down that frees up the space required for me to step in


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 1, 2007)

Haruko said:


> Well now that some are stepping down that frees up the space required for me to step in


----------



## carnage (Sep 1, 2007)

i dont give a shit about being a mod im not power hungry  id just like to help people and see who repped me.


----------



## KamiKazi (Sep 1, 2007)

carnage said:


> i dont give a shit about being a mod im not power hungry  id just like to help people and see who repped me.


you make it so blatantly obvious that you want to be a mod that it's funny when you deny it 

Member: "there is no movie mod"
You: "i know all about movies, i could totally do that job" 

i'm just messing with you, but seriously it's nothing to be ashamed about or deny. so you want to be a mod, big deal. there are a bunch of other members that would like the same thing. you know what is required to be one, so strive toward fulfilling those requirements and maybe one day your name will be written in green. if it's true you just want to help people then assist members when you can anyway. don't need a green name to provide a link or explain the rep system.


congrats YK on the library mod status


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 1, 2007)

New emote!


----------



## Genesis (Sep 1, 2007)

The Pink Ninja said:


> New emote!


That is so beautiful.


----------



## Rhaella (Sep 1, 2007)

Mmm.  First posts need updates like whoa.

*pulls Itachi in emote to safety*


----------



## Ippy (Sep 1, 2007)

The Pink Ninja said:


> New emote!


I have just gazed upon perfection.


----------



## Kameil (Sep 1, 2007)

lovely emote....


----------



## carnage (Sep 2, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> you make it so blatantly obvious that you want to be a mod that it's funny when you deny it
> 
> Member: "there is no movie mod"
> You: "i know all about movies, i could totally do that job"
> ...



i wanna be an advisor not a mod and they get a red name not green and besides kissing ass no i dont know what is required


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 2, 2007)

^You have to be a mod to become a advisor.


----------



## carnage (Sep 2, 2007)

lol oh really so u become a mod first and then step down to advisor lol


----------



## Ippy (Sep 2, 2007)

You still have yet to display your sacrificial offering.


----------



## carnage (Sep 2, 2007)

ill sacrifice my sperm to tazmos face


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 2, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> ^You have to be a mod to become a advisor.



Unless you're Sho and Mizura who are exceptions to the rule.


----------



## KamiKazi (Sep 2, 2007)

carnage said:


> i wanna be an advisor not a mod and they get a red name not green and besides kissing ass no i dont know what is required


how harlita put it 





> Read all the rules and guidelines of each section.
> Become familiar with each section and what goes on in that section.
> Become familiar with the community in that section.
> Be helpful.
> ...



also kaga has a red name and he's no advisor.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 2, 2007)

Right up until you get modded anyway...


----------



## Sasori (Sep 2, 2007)

Man name changes was one of the entertaining things about this place.

Like when a new anime hype eg. now with TTGL etc..

I'm gonna miss this feature


----------



## Shiron (Sep 2, 2007)

It's something I won't miss; it's something that only made my life hell when trying to figure out who people are (well, actually, not knowing who a person is because of a namechange, then later finding out that their current name wasn't their original one and that I did know who that person was, which makes all the mod lounge discussions and such pretty difficult, or rather, unnecessarily annoying since I have to look at their namechange history before I can say anything about them). 

It may be fun, but it's really a lot more trouble than it's worth, at least on our end.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 2, 2007)

I've been a good boi, and kept Haterade for a while... but people kept annoying me by assuming that I had to be an asshole just because of a name I chose out of lols, so I was looking for something to switch too... then I read ASB&R.


----------



## delirium (Sep 2, 2007)

Sasori said:


> Man name changes was one of the entertaining things about this place.
> 
> Like when a new anime hype eg. now with TTGL etc..
> 
> I'm gonna miss this feature



I'm gonna miss it too. I've had my named changed more than 10 times already. Ah well, I always go back to Delirium anyway. Not like it's gonna change.


----------



## Taxman (Sep 2, 2007)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Unless you're Sho and Mizura who are exceptions to the rule.



not really...we chose them to be mods, but they denied it for personal reasons.    They would have been mods if they had accepted the offer...and since we still felt that their input would be useful, we asked for them to be advisors instead.


----------



## Sasori (Sep 3, 2007)

Shiron said:


> It's something I won't miss; it's something that only made my life hell when trying to figure out who people are (well, actually, not knowing who a person is because of a namechange, then later finding out that their current name wasn't their original one and that I did know who that person was, which makes all the mod lounge discussions and such pretty difficult, or rather, unnecessarily annoying since I have to look at their namechange history before I can say anything about them).
> 
> It may be fun, but it's really a lot more trouble than it's worth, at least on our end.


That's why there's usernotes 



Delirium said:


> I'm gonna miss it too. I've had my named changed more than 10 times already. Ah well, I always go back to Delirium anyway. Not like it's gonna change.


Yea I'm never gonna change my username but I meant the whole fun of other ppl changing there usernames. The win and lulz factors of someone appearing with a different name.

A probably value-less input, but perhaps asking somone to mod only the name changing, and keep the old rules?

That way only 1 person would have the inconvenience of name changing, and it wouldn't be much of an inconvenience to them, as just their job.


----------



## Shiron (Sep 3, 2007)

Good point on the user notes...  I mean, we do check the user notes anyway whenever we consider modding someone, whether or not someone should have a member FC, ect, so the user notes would be a good place to keep such information. It would mean a bit more work, but any member of the staff, even us advisors, could do that.

Oh well though; the new system is already initiated, so to late for that now.

*Becomes an hypocrite, since I've been tired of Shiron for a long time now.*


----------



## Kagakusha (Sep 3, 2007)

_*LOVEYWITCHES*_ new FC mod in like 20 seconds. REJOICE!


----------



## Ippy (Sep 3, 2007)

lovey!


----------



## Shiron (Sep 3, 2007)

Congrats lovewitches; I'm sure you'll do great.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 3, 2007)

You better not start slaccin!


----------



## Sasori (Sep 3, 2007)

Recreation said:


> Good point on the user notes...  I mean, we do check the user notes anyway whenever we consider modding someone, whether or not someone should have a member FC, ect, so the user notes would be a good place to keep such information. It would mean a bit more work, but any member of the staff, even us advisors, could do that.
> 
> Oh well though; the new system is already initiated, so to late for that now.
> 
> *Becomes an hypocrite, since I've been tired of Shiron for a long time now.*


lol initiated...

You make it sound like it's a technical system to be implemented.

You could always just make another announcement saying it's changed back...

This is by far more easier to change than those requests like "new skins" etc..

edit: lol @ the irony of u getting a name change 


Also, congrats LW ^_^


----------



## Yellow (Sep 3, 2007)

Congrats to lovewitches.^_^


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 3, 2007)

Gratz Female Wizard of Desire

Any word on if there will be a Bloggerator?


----------



## Darkhope (Sep 3, 2007)

lovely got modded. Congrats, hun! (I'm Darkhope btw xD)  

HoU is still a mess somewhat. There are some threads that need to be paid attention to with a closer eye.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 3, 2007)

riema said:


> lovely got modded. Congrats, hun! (I'm Darkhope btw xD)
> 
> HoU is still a mess somewhat. There are some threads that need to be paid attention to with a closer eye.



You get bonus points for linked examples D:


----------



## KamiKazi (Sep 3, 2007)

congrats on the modding lovewitches


----------



## Darkhope (Sep 3, 2007)

The Pink Ninja said:


> You get bonus points for linked examples D:



There's way too many pairing threads. Alot of them start flame bait and it seems some mods don't look after them as much. Is it possible to merge alot of them together? I wouldn't mind linking. X'D this has somewhat flaming for example. And it's been done to death.

And there's been many dupe Naruto v. Sasuke threads. -_-; We need something official. =/


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 3, 2007)

Congrats to Lovewitches on being modded.


----------



## Curry (Sep 3, 2007)

I want to congratulate her as well


----------



## ssj3boruto (Sep 3, 2007)

I've never known a mod to join with such a filthy mouth since Ruri. We've been trying to calm her down, but it's a never ending stream of obscenities.


----------



## Curry (Sep 3, 2007)

Shroomsday said:


> I've never known a mod to join with such a filthy mouth since Ruri. We've been trying to calm her down, but it's a never ending stream of obscenities.




Somehow I find it hard to believe


----------



## Sara (Sep 3, 2007)

congratulations, lovewitches! O:


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 3, 2007)

When I reply to a funny member I totally choke 

Damn you Shrooms.



Curry said:


> I want to congratulate her as well



Group hug maybe?


----------



## Curry (Sep 3, 2007)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Group hug maybe?



Liek that?



D;
My gangrape no jutsu D;


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 3, 2007)

> LOVEYWITCHES new FC mod in like 20 seconds. REJOICE!


Congratulations to her! 



riema said:


> HoU is still a mess somewhat. There are some threads that need to be paid attention to with a closer eye.


Ah yes, that thread, been busy running around read too many other threads. I...probably should read pairing threads more often even though such a prospect is vaguely horrifying.  ah well *mows through that thread now*



> There's way too many pairing threads. Alot of them start flame bait and it seems some mods don't look after them as much. Is it possible to merge alot of them together?


And yes, there are a whole bunch of pairing threads, but there's already a general one of epic length. I figured the others, because they are more specific, like, 'who should sakura end up with' should be allowed to remain a different thread.


----------



## pajamas (Sep 3, 2007)

Hey Yakushi 

Congrats to lovewitches!


----------



## Yellow (Sep 3, 2007)

riema said:


> There's way too many pairing threads. Alot of them start flame bait and it seems some mods don't look after them as much. Is it possible to merge alot of them together? I wouldn't mind linking. X'D this has somewhat flaming for example. And it's been done to death.
> 
> And there's been many dupe Naruto v. Sasuke threads. -_-; We need something official. =/



God damn. What's wrong with you. This one thread for everything faggotry is gay. No there shouldn't be official threads for pairings or even in the battledomes but however their should be less pairing threads but limiting it to one thread is not a good idea IMO. Sometimes a thread will die and it's better to make a new one because no one will pay attention to your reply in the old thread. I do agree we need less pairing threads but limiting them to one for each pairing or one for pairings in general is ridiculous. =/


----------



## Naruyamcha (Sep 3, 2007)

All discussions aside...

CONGRATUFREAKINGLATIONS, LOVEY!! 

Never expected you to be modded, but glad you of all people did.


----------



## Robotkiller (Sep 3, 2007)

Congrats lovewitches, I've talked to you before, very nice person.

@Yakushi Kabuto- What the hell man. A hot female character in your signature?! I hope this doesn't become a common occurance


----------



## Pein (Sep 3, 2007)

congrats love witches


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 3, 2007)

Viral said:
			
		

> @Yakushi Kabuto- What the hell man. A hot female character in your signature?! I hope this doesn't become a common occurance


Haha, I couldn't resist, it is a pleasure to confuse people. And well, since I displayed the wonders of the male body enough times I figured heck, might as well have one of an attractive female character that I like the personality of for once. Tsunade is awesome.  I'm sure the next one will be something rediculous/male.


----------



## Yellow (Sep 3, 2007)

Lol, I didn't see your sig because I have avy/sigs disabled. Very unlike you but nice.


----------



## Darkhope (Sep 4, 2007)

Yellow you better watch it. Don't want to get yourself banned again, do you? 



Shroomsday said:


> I've never known a mod to join with such a filthy mouth since Ruri. We've been trying to calm her down, but it's a never ending stream of obscenities.



No way. Ruri!? 



Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Ah yes, that thread, been busy running around read too many other threads. I...probably should read pairing threads more often even though such a prospect is vaguely horrifying.  ah well *mows through that thread now*



You sure do post alot. <3

There's someone that needs to be kept a watch one. I'm not going to name them though. >_> 



> And yes, there are a whole bunch of pairing threads, but there's already a general one of epic length. I figured the others, because they are more specific, like, 'who should sakura end up with' should be allowed to remain a different thread.



Oh yeah, I mean I agree that there can be more than one. But there are duplicates of the same topic/same thread. Those can get annoying.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Sep 4, 2007)

riema said:


> No way. Ruri!?



Always the seemingly quiet ones, Spectrum was the same.


----------



## martryn (Sep 4, 2007)

Ha ha, mods.  You guys crack me up with your shenanigans.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 4, 2007)

Sasori said:


> Man name changes was one of the entertaining things about this place.
> 
> Like when a new anime hype eg. now with TTGL etc..
> 
> I'm gonna miss this feature



So true    .   Congrats LW, I think you will make a great mod.


----------



## nkon (Sep 4, 2007)

i think u guys forgot YK


----------



## geG (Sep 5, 2007)

YK's been a mod for like 3 weeks now. There's no need to still congratulate him.


----------



## GrimaH (Sep 5, 2007)

lol lw got modded eh.



nkon said:


> i think u guys forgot YK



And Bass and Amaretti and Delirium and Hef and Suzuhiko and Donkey Show and Gooba and Pek and Blue etc.

Oh wait.


----------



## Vegeta (Sep 5, 2007)

Oh, Lol, I'm back.


----------



## gabha (Sep 5, 2007)

Who is Recreation?


----------



## Taxman (Sep 5, 2007)

^shiron.......


----------



## delirium (Sep 5, 2007)

nkon said:


> i think u guys forgot YK



You guys forgot about Del.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 5, 2007)

Damn Del stop changing your sets every 30 minutes.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 5, 2007)

I thought name changes was annoying as hell.. Glad there taking that away, I mean its hard to remeber most poeple who keep switching 


grats lw ( though I mentioned that in the IRC channel)

@martryn

 your still the funny guy 

@Vegeta

seems we can never get away from nf eh?


----------



## ̣ (Sep 6, 2007)

Lol when all the mods are gone is when the havoc starts.

You need a 24 hr bot.


----------



## carnage (Sep 7, 2007)

getting staff positions is just a popularity contest of who are the most well liked people on the board. 

and just so everyone knows vegeta sucks until he changes his name to goku

majin vageta couldnt even compare to buu's power he died like a chump


----------



## Harlita (Sep 7, 2007)

carnage said:


> getting staff positions is just a popularity contest of who are the most well liked people on the board.
> 
> and just so everyone knows vegeta sucks until he changes his name to goku
> 
> majin vageta couldnt even compare to buu's power he died like a chump




Jealous?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 7, 2007)

Remove the freaking sakura icon... who hosted it trought imageshack??? geee


> getting staff positions is just a popularity contest of who are the most well liked people on the board.
> 
> and just so everyone knows vegeta sucks until he changes his name to goku
> 
> majin vageta couldnt even compare to buu's power he died like a chump


 Majin vegeta owned Buu but Buu was made of hax and regenerated himself... Goku was owned also by majin vegeta


----------



## Vegeta (Sep 7, 2007)

carnage said:


> getting staff positions is just a popularity contest of who are the most well liked people on the board.
> 
> and just so everyone knows vegeta sucks until he changes his name to goku
> 
> majin vageta couldnt even compare to buu's power he died like a chump



So bascially, you think your not a mod because we don't like you. It's plainly obvious you want to be a mod by how you, out of nowhere, make this little statement.

Oh, and people who flame others rarely get to be moderators.


----------



## carnage (Sep 7, 2007)

i wanna be an advisor not a mod there a difference

and vegeta im flaming your screen name lol


----------



## Vegeta (Sep 7, 2007)

carnage said:


> i wanna be an advisor not a mod there a difference
> 
> and vegeta im flaming your screen name lol



Usually you are a mod before you are an advisor.


----------



## carnage (Sep 7, 2007)

yeah they told me that like a few pages back. I could do a good job of modding if i was given the chance but theres so many members on the board that there is lots of people already in mind for mod positions when they open up.


----------



## delirium (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm popular and well liked?


----------



## carnage (Sep 7, 2007)

yeah you are even tho your screen name color is ugly looking.green looked better.


----------



## delirium (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm not green because I'm a Super mod


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 7, 2007)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Remove the freaking sakura icon... who hosted it trought imageshack??? geee
> Majin vegeta owned Buu but Buu was made of hax and regenerated himself... Goku was owned also by majin vegeta



So true .     Goku always had to be the one who saved the day, yet it took me years to notice how wack that really was.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 7, 2007)

Delirium said:


> I'm popular and well liked?



Of course you are silly.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Sep 7, 2007)

Delirium said:


> I'm not green because I'm a Super mod


Don't worry, Del, I think your Yoohoo-doodoo brown text color's awesome.


----------



## martryn (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey, Fanclub.  Who are you?  And while you're at it, can you tell me who gave me my last neg rep?


----------



## carnage (Sep 8, 2007)

so martyn  you get a girlfriend yet?


----------



## LazerGod121 (Sep 8, 2007)

is it just me, or are alot of naruto ave mods going down to advisor rank?


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Sep 8, 2007)

Which is still better than us lowlifes lol.


----------



## Shiron (Sep 8, 2007)

LazerGod121 said:


> is it just me, or are alot of naruto ave mods going down to advisor rank?


Yes... Real life is just taking a number on a lot of us, apparently. And real life always comes before the forums, and thus the advisoring trend.


----------



## LazerGod121 (Sep 9, 2007)

Recreation said:


> Yes... Real life is just taking a number on a lot of us, apparently. And real life always comes before the forums, and thus the advisoring trend.



well that makes sense... but poor yakushi kabuto must be drowning in the house of uzumaki... it's always been a mess... (and somewhat library) maybe he needs help now...


----------



## GrimaH (Sep 10, 2007)

Esponer ftw.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 10, 2007)

Gratz to Seiko on his promotion to Admin...


----------



## Sasori (Sep 10, 2007)

^ lol if I didn't see who posted, I would have committed suicide at the mere thought


----------



## Pein (Sep 10, 2007)

Sasori said:


> ^ lol if I didn't see who posted, I would have committed suicide at the mere thought


then you would be like the real sasori


----------



## Kuchiki Rukia (Sep 10, 2007)

is this thread about moderator?


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 10, 2007)

^Nope it's about who wants to fill out a Super hero application.  I'm trying to see if a justice league spot is available still.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 10, 2007)

Quick question: Who is going to be the MD mod from now on?  Or is it just going to be Del's unnoficial job?


----------



## KamiKazi (Sep 10, 2007)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Quick question: Who is going to be the MD mod from now on?  Or is it just going to be Del's unnoficial job?


my best guess would be that it remains Del's domain. kinda like how the plaza is now. no official mod, just smods checking in keeping it on track.


----------



## carnage (Sep 11, 2007)

who the hell is seiko i never heard of him and did he go straight from normal member to admin?


----------



## delirium (Sep 11, 2007)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Quick question: Who is going to be the MD mod from now on?  Or is it just going to be Del's unnoficial job?



Wait.. what? The MD has a mod?


----------



## Ippy (Sep 11, 2007)

Harlita's listed, for some strange reason.


----------



## delirium (Sep 11, 2007)

I always thought that place was modless. =/


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 11, 2007)

carnage said:


> who the hell is seiko i never heard of him and did he go straight from normal member to admin?



Seiko was never a normal member :3


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh it was, Del, it was.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Sep 11, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:
			
		

> ^Nope it's about who wants to fill out a Super hero application.  I'm trying to see if a justice league spot is available still.


 It's not. You can, however, join the .


----------



## narutofangd (Sep 11, 2007)

Well seeing as people are nominating people for Modship 

(and nominating Seiko of all people  )

If the library needs a new Mod then make Distracted the Mod 

My logic is unfapable


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 11, 2007)

Who is nominating?


----------



## narutofangd (Sep 11, 2007)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Who is nominating?



Wait Isn't that what you and Carnage are doing ? 

I deserve a Vote too ( well more than carnage anyway)


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm not nominating anyone.

Seiko has been made an admin and I'm congratulating him on that.


----------



## narutofangd (Sep 11, 2007)

The Pink Ninja said:


> I'm not nominating anyone.
> 
> Seiko has been made an admin and I'm congratulating him on that.



Even the Mods have more sense than to Give Seiko power


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Sep 12, 2007)

narutofangd said:
			
		

> ... Mods have more sense ...


This is where your argument falls apart.


----------



## carnage (Sep 12, 2007)

narutofangd said:


> Wait Isn't that what you and Carnage are doing ?
> 
> I deserve a Vote too ( well more than carnage anyway)



not the way i see it lol im online more than narutogd to perform the duties and we are both rated guardians


----------



## KamiKazi (Sep 12, 2007)

carnage said:


> not the way i see it lol im online more than narutogd to perform the duties and we are both rated guardians


he's not talking about being a mod, he's talking about nominating members for modship. he was saying that his opinion on who would make a good mod out weighs your opinion. 

to be honest it doesn't matter. nominating other members or giving reasons why you'd be a good mod is null and void as the decision is entirely in the hands of the current staff.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 12, 2007)

carnage said:


> not the way i see it lol im online more than narutogd to perform the duties and we are both rated guardians



If Rep was a factor Susano-o and RK would be mods by now.


----------



## Tadashi (Sep 12, 2007)

Too many pairing threads in the House of Uzumaki. It's starting to fall apart again. Is Yakushi Kabuto the only one actively there? Alot of advisory now...


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 12, 2007)

Paizuri said:


> Too many pairing threads in the House of Uzumaki. It's starting to fall apart again. Is Yakushi Kabuto the only one actively there? Alot of advisory now...



The HoU has been like that since before I joined. 

YK is the only active mod from what I have seen though TBH and Harlita clean that place up every now and then.


----------



## Tadashi (Sep 12, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> The HoU has been like that since before I joined.
> 
> YK is the only active mod from what I have seen though TBH and Harlita clean that place up every now and then.



Well I just remember hearing from several members that it was alot better a year ago.  

It needs some more clean out... Should I report some threads? Does anyone? XD


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 12, 2007)

It was always like this. Maybe even a bit better these days.

It's pairingtard central and pairings fail. There's a limit to how good it can get.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 12, 2007)

The Pink Ninja said:


> It was always like this. Maybe even a bit better these days.
> 
> It's pairingtard central and pairings fail. There's a limit to how good it can get.



That place would be as active as the FMA sub-forum if all pairing threads were banned from now on.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 12, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> That place would be as active as the FMA sub-forum if all pairing threads were banned from now on.



Tardism, like gases, move to fill all availible areas :3


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 12, 2007)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Tardism, like gases, move to fill all availible areas :3



For some reason I thought of roaches right now.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 12, 2007)

Paizuri said:


> Well I just remember hearing from several members that it was alot better a year ago.
> 
> It needs some more clean out... Should I report some threads? Does anyone? XD


Yes! Please report threads/posts. I only have so much time in a day to look through threads, so I'm sure I miss at least some things.


----------



## Tadashi (Sep 12, 2007)

Alright I will when I see them.  Wouldn't it be alot easier if you elected a new mod or something to help you on a daily basis though? Or one of the old ones?


----------



## delirium (Sep 12, 2007)

There's a reason why Smods have powers all over the board.


----------



## Tadashi (Sep 12, 2007)

Very true, but I never see any of you in the HouseofUzu. I don't post much however I lurk. I only see Yakushi. XD;


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Sep 13, 2007)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Yes! Please report threads/posts. I only have so much time in a day to look through threads, so I'm sure I miss at least some things.



Wow you joined in March and already mod?!


----------



## abyssal one (Sep 13, 2007)

Are the first few posts in this thread going to be updated anytime soon?

With all the recent "advisorings" and "unadvisorings" going on it is a lot to keep track of.


----------



## pajamas (Sep 13, 2007)

Exorcist-sama said:


> Wow you joined in March and already mod?!


Getting that much posts and being insightful and really long posts,I think he deserves it more than anyone.


----------



## abyssal one (Sep 13, 2007)

pajamas said:


> Getting that much posts and being insightful and really long posts,I think he deserves it more than anyone.



True - there are many mods that a lot of the members don't even seem to be familiar with (not having seen post in areas they frequent) - with YK you couldn't help but notice his posts because they weren't just frequent, but well written and thoughtful.


----------



## Renegade (Sep 14, 2007)

Unless you never enter the HoU or Library.


----------



## Metric (Sep 14, 2007)

abyssal one said:


> Are the first few posts in this thread going to be updated anytime soon?
> 
> With all the recent "advisorings" and "unadvisorings" going on it is a lot to keep track of.



Yeah i agree, there have been quite a few changes recently.


----------



## martryn (Sep 14, 2007)

> Getting that much posts and being insightful and really long posts,I think he deserves it more than anyone.



Yeah, they should mod people based on post count and post length!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 14, 2007)

I nomnate Splintered to be a Library mod


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 14, 2007)

martryn said:


> Yeah, they should mod people based on post count and post length!



If you only know what that would cause.  I know a lot of people probably thinking "If YK could do it, so can I."  Then we get a 1000+ posts of stupidity.


----------



## geG (Sep 14, 2007)

The Pink Ninja said:


> I nomnate Splintered to be a Library mod



Yes make Splintered a mod. I see great potential in her


----------



## martryn (Sep 14, 2007)

> If you only know what that would cause. I know a lot of people probably thinking "If YK could do it, so can I." Then we get a 1000+ posts of stupidity.



Hooray sarcasm!


----------



## gabha (Sep 17, 2007)

So what's the coloring system now?


----------



## Harlita (Sep 17, 2007)

Show Groups

We've moved to a more uniform color system that matches our usergroup. 

All mods = Green
All smods = Purple
All admins = Black Bold

^_^


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 17, 2007)

Boooooooooooooring.

Variety is the spice of life sez I D:<


----------



## gabha (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks harley .

And purple doesn't suit TBH .


----------



## carnage (Sep 17, 2007)

The Pink Ninja said:


> I nomnate Splintered to be a Library mod



i nominate myself for  the free penis enlargement surgery contest


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Sep 17, 2007)

Awwww I like the old color system..no more Akatsuki either.


----------



## KamiKazi (Sep 17, 2007)

i can understand why they got rid of the multi colors as i guess it can get a little confusing, for new members especially, when looking for specific help if you don't know what type of forum powers the individual staff members have, but why purple  

don't get me wrong, i like the color it just doesn't seem like something you'd all agree on.

was it even a group decision?


----------



## delirium (Sep 17, 2007)

Well.. it was a very long and arduous discussion to be honest. There was a lot of back and forth. Some of us even almost stepped down from modship. There was a lot of heated words flying about and it was really hectic. But what it ultimately came down to was that we all agreed that purple owns Bumi's face so it was the right decision to make.


----------



## Taxman (Sep 17, 2007)

Gon said:


> Awwww I like the old color system..no more Akatsuki either.



why are you using an avy that Blind Itachi made for me...



gabha said:


> And purple doesn't suit TBH .



I agree....though funnily enough...it matches the purple in the riddler's costume...xD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 17, 2007)

I have no preference for color. Purple, Red, Blue, Orange...it's all good


----------



## KamiKazi (Sep 17, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Well.. it was a very long and arduous discussion to be honest. There was a lot of back and forth. Some of us even almost stepped down from modship. There was a lot of heated words flying about and it was really hectic. But what it ultimately came down to was that we all agreed that purple owns Bumi's face so it was the right decision to make.


 i'll take that as a no

you and your tough guy act. i hate you so much del


----------



## QuoNina (Sep 17, 2007)

lol, yeah, it was a long battle between the mods. i fought from the time i was a working mod until i retired, until this issue isn't even an issue to me anymore. 

(do i know you, bumi? you look familiar.)


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Sep 17, 2007)

Taxman said:


> why are you using an avy that Blind Itachi made for me...



OH SHT!! IT WAS YOU!! OH SHT!! Can I use it? LOL.


----------



## KamiKazi (Sep 17, 2007)

QuoNina said:


> lol, yeah, it was a long battle between the mods. i fought from the time i was a working mod until i retired, until this issue isn't even an issue to me anymore.
> 
> (do i know you, bumi? you look familiar.)


bumi = kamikazi aka king kamikaze aka puppykamikaze

we've ran into each other a couple times on the forum i believe 
i know of you, i don't know if you know of me though


----------



## OniTasku (Sep 18, 2007)

So who went on a drunken rage this time?


----------



## Vegeta (Sep 18, 2007)

OniTasku said:


> So who went on a drunken rage this time?



Tazmo.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Sep 18, 2007)

Lol. Nnice.


----------



## Pein (Sep 18, 2007)

Vegeta said:


> Tazmo.


rich people do drink the most


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Sep 18, 2007)

Omg you guys are cracking me up here.


----------



## OniTasku (Sep 18, 2007)

Vegeta said:


> Tazmo.



What a whore. Also, why you'd guys decide to finally douse the Akatsuki title? Does that mean it's an open title for the hypothetical situation in which a member could get a custom title?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 18, 2007)

OniTasku said:


> What a whore. Also, why you'd guys decide to finally douse the Akatsuki title? Does that mean it's an open title for the hypothetical situation in which a member could get a custom title?



This is a very good question.


----------



## Genesis (Sep 18, 2007)

I think i might leave the 500 Internal Server Error rank.

Akatsuki Leader sounds good.


----------



## geG (Sep 18, 2007)

yay you changed back to the blue smod color


----------



## carnage (Sep 18, 2007)

There should be a jinchuuriki rank


----------



## OniTasku (Sep 20, 2007)

OniTasku said:


> What a whore. Also, why you'd guys decide to finally douse the Akatsuki title? Does that mean it's an open title for the hypothetical situation in which a member could get a custom title?



Well....?


----------



## Taxman (Sep 20, 2007)

I miss akatsuki.....


----------



## delirium (Sep 20, 2007)

Get it as a scrolling title.


----------



## OniTasku (Sep 20, 2007)

Taxman said:


> I miss akatsuki.....



As do I. In a sense, it represented the SMods perfectly. An organization with a bunch of evil dudes that are bent on their law and values. You guys lack a grouping!

I DEMAND THAT AN ADMIN INSTATE A TEMPORARY ORGANIZATION TITLE. 

Maybe the Genei Ryodan?


----------



## Taxman (Sep 20, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Get it as a scrolling title.



then what am I supposed to do with "watchman"...

and I find scrolling user titles to be obnoxious


----------



## OniTasku (Sep 21, 2007)

Scrolling makes me head hurt. A permanent placard suits the title much better.


----------



## Kaki (Sep 21, 2007)

What do they say before some episodes of TTGL? This is the story of a _man _who has yet to fulfill his destiny?


----------



## OniTasku (Sep 21, 2007)

Kaki said:


> What do they say before some episodes of TTGL? This is the story of a _man _who has yet to fulfill his destiny?



It always starts off with "_This is the story of a man..._", and then the rest is changed every few episodes, IIRC.


----------



## Taxman (Sep 21, 2007)

because me and shrooms and dan have neglected it?......give me dates and I'll come up with something...


----------



## Taxman (Sep 21, 2007)

updated through the best of my memory


----------



## delirium (Sep 21, 2007)

fix'd


----------



## Taxman (Sep 21, 2007)

what exactly did you fix del....<__<


----------



## delirium (Sep 21, 2007)

Added some truth.


----------



## Taxman (Sep 21, 2007)

ABAP......lol


----------



## carnage (Sep 21, 2007)

What does ttgl stand for


----------



## KamiKazi (Sep 21, 2007)

carnage said:


> What does ttgl stand for


Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann.

Damn you Yellow, posting after me.


----------



## Yellow (Sep 21, 2007)

^Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann.

Damn you Bumi, posting before me.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 21, 2007)

Taxman said:


> what exactly did you fix del....<__<



The cat


----------



## geG (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh come on now you're purple again?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 23, 2007)

About time the front page was updated.

Del named himself Biscuit!?  

I don't know why I find that so funny.


----------



## delirium (Sep 23, 2007)

Don't get shot.


----------



## Renegade (Sep 23, 2007)

Another long arduous debate on the Smod color I see.


----------



## Kameil (Sep 23, 2007)

His Yondy avys were amazing
As his flow that easily had me crawling
Listen to the shocking irreversible tone
I groan because he's gone
Dawn is engulfed by eagles
He was good to all the people
I never known him that much
For doing so I should be on a crutch
I thank this man very much for being whom he is
Happiness fizzed each time I saw him
I will try not to fret each day
the man named pek will not fade.....​
Just thought I would give my condolences to pek....


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 24, 2007)

With all the people turned advisor right after mine it looks like I chased them all away or something. xD


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 24, 2007)

I think they should just say fuck it and let everyone choose their own colors.  The first purple is better than the current.


----------



## carnage (Sep 24, 2007)

~Ryuk~ said:


> His Yondy avys were amazing
> As his flow that easily had me crawling
> Listen to the shocking irreversible tone
> I groan because he's gone
> ...



what do u mean give your condolences to him what happened


----------



## Ippy (Sep 24, 2007)

carnage said:


> what do u mean give your condolences to him what happened



The Snake and the Hawk - Analysis


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 24, 2007)

Poor Pek. He will be missed. 



Biscuit said:


> Don't get shot.



I beg for your forgiveness Del. Do not swing the banhammer my way for the lulz.


----------



## carnage (Sep 24, 2007)

i say we ban ya after your 10,000th post


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 24, 2007)

carnage said:


> i say we ban ya after your 10,000th post



That would be tomorrow so no.


----------



## Orochimaru (Sep 24, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> That would be tomorrow so no.


 
I found that very funny for some reason. 

But what's up with everyone and their mums having 10K+ posts? I feel left out. Seriously WTF?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 24, 2007)

The forum is very active and close on three years old now. Plenty of time to make 10k posts.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 24, 2007)

The Pink Ninja said:


> The forum is very active and close on three years old now. Plenty of time to make 10k posts.



You have people doing that in one year or less.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 24, 2007)

More than a year and a half D:

And are sixteen posts a day for an active Library and Telegrams user really all that excessive?


----------



## Vegeta (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm kinda behind.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 24, 2007)

Okay, that's a hot ass sig Vegeta.


----------



## carnage (Sep 24, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> You have people doing that in one year or less.



yeah and they dont have a life


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 25, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS, YA SELF-POST DELETING PERSON, YOU!!!! XDDDDDDDDDDDDD

Probably the only time I have every typed a sentence in all caps on the forums. 

*cough* Anyway, welcome to Haterade, the shiny new mod of the OBD. DDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Ippy (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks lol.

OBD better watch out.


----------



## OniTasku (Sep 25, 2007)

Holy shit, Haterade was Modded? When did this happen?


----------



## troublesum-chan (Sep 25, 2007)

OMG congratulations hataichou!!!! <3


----------



## delirium (Sep 25, 2007)

Welcome to the dark side.


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 25, 2007)

'Grats Taichou. <33


----------



## Renegade (Sep 25, 2007)

Took long enough.


----------



## troublesum-chan (Sep 25, 2007)

i heard you had to take a test fraught with danger, carebearchou


----------



## Yellow (Sep 25, 2007)

Congrats Haterade.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 25, 2007)

OniTasku said:


> Holy shit, Haterade was Modded? When did this happen?


A few hours ago lol.



troublesum-chan said:


> OMG congratulations hataichou!!!! <3


^_______^



Biscuit said:


> Welcome to the dark side.


I was already there.... 



Phosphene said:


> 'Grats Taichou. <33


Thx



Renegade said:


> Took long enough.


So many have said... >___>



troublesum-chan said:


> i heard you had to take a test fraught with danger, carebearchou


I'm no carebear.... 



Yellow said:


> Congrats Haterade.


^______^


----------



## carnage (Sep 25, 2007)

hmph lol what did haterade ever do besides get a high post count lol


----------



## Renegade (Sep 25, 2007)

Well for starters, look at his sig. Then you can check out the meta-battledome or just the battledome in general.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 25, 2007)

It seems fitting that I, of all people, should have some h8in directed my way...


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 25, 2007)

Gratz hater, don't fail 

*Prepares force choke*


----------



## Ippy (Sep 25, 2007)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Gratz hater, don't fail
> 
> *Prepares force choke*


It's not an option.


----------



## carnage (Sep 25, 2007)

I could definately  moderate the konoha library  i be in there pretty often when im on here and i know people hate moderating the library but i wouldnt mind. i can enforce rules pretty strictly.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 25, 2007)

Haterade said:


> It's not an option.



Become more powerful than CBG could ever imagine 



carnage said:


> I could definately  moderate the konoha library  i be in there pretty often when im on here and i know people hate moderating the library but i wouldnt mind. i can enforce rules pretty strictly.



It's just so saaaaaad xD


----------



## Kameil (Sep 25, 2007)

Bout time Hater was modded congrats....


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 25, 2007)

Again Hater, didn't I fucking call this yesterday or Sunday I think ^_^  Congrats homie, you deserved this.  I can actually say I'm happy for you.


----------



## Grrblt (Sep 25, 2007)

carnage said:


> I could definately  moderate the konoha library  i be in there pretty often when im on here and i know people hate moderating the library but i wouldnt mind. i can enforce rules pretty strictly.


I brought up your application with the rest of the staff but they said we don't need another Library mod right now.


----------



## carnage (Sep 25, 2007)

Oh well thanks anyways. I'll remember not to ask you stuff too per your sig. Just remember to let them know i swallow and take naughty pictures.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 25, 2007)

lol Haterade is a mod now. We all knew it was only a matter of time.


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 25, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> lol Haterade is a mod now. We all knew it was only a matter of time.



Yeah, he really deserved it.

Congrats Haterade.


----------



## Genesis (Sep 25, 2007)

I only came here to congratulate Haterade. I'm glad he got this.

The rest of you don't matter.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 25, 2007)

I matter


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 25, 2007)

Orochimaru said:


> I found that very funny for some reason.
> 
> But what's up with everyone and their mums having 10K+ posts? I feel left out. Seriously WTF?



The new generation surpassing the old. There are people who have been here for two months and already have more then half of my current post count. 

Of course a good number of them are spammers. 



Genesis said:


> I only came here to congratulate Haterade. I'm glad he got this.
> 
> The rest of you don't matter.



I thought we were cool Genesis.


----------



## gabha (Sep 25, 2007)

We probably linked you with "lol mod" at some point Haterade.

So we called it again .

lol congrats though.


----------



## skmt999 (Sep 25, 2007)

So strange to wander in here and see that everyone has changed their names AGAIN. And I think I can figure out who is who - and then realize yet again that I've been a member of this forum for too long. XD


----------



## Ippy (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks ppl.


----------



## Genesis (Sep 26, 2007)

"Hey man, did you know about this cool drink?"

_"What, what are you talking about?"_

"It's called Haterade. Here have some. Now with 33% more hate!" 

_"This some good shit...you bastard i hate your guts!"_

Kids, don't do haterade.


----------



## troublesum-chan (Sep 26, 2007)

or _always_ do haterade?


----------



## Genesis (Sep 26, 2007)

You don't ever do it. I never seen you h8in.


----------



## troublesum-chan (Sep 26, 2007)

i only do it when i have to be yotsuba snake


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 26, 2007)

Does it make Ice-Cream? 

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 27, 2007)

Congrats Iria   .


----------



## geG (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 27, 2007)

I actually thought you were going to get it, Geg.  Maybe next time.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 27, 2007)

She really deserved it.


----------



## nkon (Sep 27, 2007)

Congrats jet in advance


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 27, 2007)

Hiria?


----------



## Iria (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks Sin and Geg and Jetstorm 

Hi TPN


----------



## Robotkiller (Sep 27, 2007)

I think we all saw it coming, Renee. Congrats, I can't think of a more kindhearted and intelligent person for the job.


----------



## geG (Sep 27, 2007)

lol sparkly name


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 27, 2007)

Join me in welcoming *Viral* to the Team


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 27, 2007)

Robotkiller deserves it


----------



## Robotkiller (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks, Kira. I deserve this


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 27, 2007)

Only have my word for it though.

And the epicasity of my fail is well know.

*Crys at Doctor WHo epsiode "Father's Day"*

Again 

IBTM


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 27, 2007)

Hennnrry.
Doctor Who starts again soon. :3
Well, the Christmas special anyways.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 27, 2007)

Phosphene said:


> Hennnrry.
> Doctor Who starts again soon. :3
> Well, the Christmas special anyways.



There won't be a season four until 2009 I think.

Just three bank holiday specials in 08... not sure if that include the obligitory X-Mas special or not...

Damn Tennant and his Hamlet 

I ment to write an episode for DW. Never happen I guess.


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 27, 2007)

The Pink Ninja said:


> There won't be a season four until 2009 I think.
> 
> Just three bank holiday specials in 08... not sure if that include the obligitory X-Mas special or not...
> 
> ...



Really? 

I was reading this and got all excited, since it said something in regards to 2008. _"Viewers can expect many more ambitious storylines and a whole host of guest stars in 2008."_ I don't know if I like the girl they picked this time around though.

I can't get mad at Tennant, since he's such a good looking guy. x3
And you should write an episode, that'd be pretty nifty.


----------



## GrimaH (Sep 27, 2007)

WE BE TAKIN OVER NF


----------



## geG (Sep 27, 2007)

Congrats Robotkiller you godless commie


----------



## carnage (Sep 27, 2007)

Viral said:


> I think we all saw it coming, Renee. Congrats, I can't think of a more kindhearted and intelligent person for the job.



mods are supposed to be strict not kind hearted


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 27, 2007)

Congrats to you RK and you truly deserve it. It was about time.


----------



## carnage (Sep 27, 2007)

funny thing is she has one third of the posts u do jetstorm and u arent a mod


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 27, 2007)

Phosphene said:


> Really?



Sadly yes 



> I was reading this and got all excited, since it said something in regards to 2008. _"Viewers can expect many more ambitious storylines and a whole host of guest stars in 2008."_ I don't know if I like the girl they picked this time around though.



A couple of the episode in series two and three were fairly weak.

I dislike the use of a sudden Sonic Screwdriver solution (PNJ) and the fact humanity, despite existing millions if not billions times longer than the Timelords and the Darleks seem never to have come close to their level of skill and power.

And "42" was just awful.



> I can't get mad at Tennant, since he's such a good looking guy. x3



I prefer Piper and Barrowman 



> And you should write an episode, that'd be pretty nifty.



It won't happen ¬__¬



carnage said:


> funny thing is she has one third of the posts u do jetstorm and u arent a mod



Oh trust me, Jetstorm will be a mod before 08.


----------



## carnage (Sep 27, 2007)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Oh trust me, Jetstorm will be a mod before 08.



 


.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 27, 2007)

carnage said:


> mods are supposed to be strict not kind hearted


Come to the OBD then...


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 27, 2007)

> funny thing is she has one third of the posts u do jetstorm and u arent a mod



And? She has close to 4 times my number when it comes to rep. Forum stats don't matter when it comes to modship.

Iria could do a far better job in the plaza then I ever could. She is more active there and her love for the place is most likely stronger. I like the Chatterbox/Blender but the Plaza itself is only average to me.



> Oh trust me, Jetstorm will be a mod before 08.



I don't know what to say. 

I am truly shocked about my name being brought up by people. :amazed


----------



## Iria (Sep 27, 2007)

The new king and queen? 

I like that hehe


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Sep 28, 2007)

2 NEW MODS!! Congrats! You guys deserve it! 

Nice ava Iria!!


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 28, 2007)

Iria said:


> The new king and queen?
> 
> I like that hehe



You do have a regal air about you lol.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 28, 2007)

Gay as hell...


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Finally, a Queen I can fancy 8D


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 29, 2007)

Ah, forgot to drop by here much earlier! Congratulations to Viral and Iria on your new reign over the Plaza (I am amused that in your short usernames you two manage to have three letters in common).


----------



## KamiKazi (Sep 29, 2007)

congrats on the moddings iria and viral.

 plaza is damn near the only section i post in. hopefully you two can catch the spam threads that pop up in there and turn the plaza into a "cleaner" section. all those one word answer threads were getting annoying.


----------



## carnage (Sep 29, 2007)

the threads are less annoying than u r


----------



## KamiKazi (Sep 29, 2007)

carnage said:


> the threads are less annoying than u r


are you mad cause even after all the recent moddings, you still can't even be an advisor? i mean each modding is like a slap in the face for you. 

naw i'm just kidding, you'll get there one day...you might have to start your own forum, but you'll get there.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 29, 2007)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> (I am amused that in your short usernames you two manage to have three letters in common).



Heh, I didn't even notice that. Good catch :3


----------



## Iria (Sep 29, 2007)

hey thanks everyone! 

@ TPN 

and for saying you like my ava Gon (escamoh made it ) also the image in your sig is lovely!!

@YK: I think we do kinda match. Real names Robert and Renee. And then Viral and Iria have a sort of symmetry 

Its cute


----------



## Orochimaru (Sep 29, 2007)

I see Shiron and Amaretti as Super mods real soon.


----------



## carnage (Sep 29, 2007)

maybe ameretti but not shiron


----------



## Fancy (Sep 29, 2007)

Because they're in charge of more sections. And obviously have versatility in experience, which would conclude an upgrade in status. You've out done yourself this time. Oh and how dare you try killing those innocent children!


----------



## Orochimaru (Sep 29, 2007)

muchlikefalling said:


> Oh and how dare you try killing those innocent children!



See how many lives they have taken so far. And Jiraya is going to pay for his stupidity with his life. I promise you.


----------



## Fancy (Sep 29, 2007)

Orochimaru said:


> See how many lives they have taken so far. And Jiraya is going to pay for his stupidity with his life. I promise you.


That's after you have paid for your own deadly mistakes. Uh you just watch. Jiraiya is not in danger, he brought some bread wraps along with him. Apparently Konan has already been defeated. :amazed


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 29, 2007)

Amaretti?

Certainly

Shrion?

No idea D:



Iria said:


> @ TPN



I'm here to get some love


----------



## Orochimaru (Sep 29, 2007)

muchlikefalling said:


> That's after you have paid for your own deadly mistakes. Uh you just watch. Jiraiya is not in danger, he brought some bread wraps along with him. Apparently Konan has already been defeated. :amazed



If you really think that Konan -the destroyer- was defeated just because Jiraya wrapped his dirty hair around a paper bunshin, then you're not as sharp as I thought you were.


----------



## Fancy (Sep 29, 2007)

Orochimaru said:


> If you really think that Konan *-the gentle one-* was defeated just because Jiraya wrapped his dirty hair around a paper bunshin, then you're not as sharp as I thought you were.


His victory is predetermined, since I've mentioned the effectiveness of having bread around Konan. You probably will just see her carving out another origami. Jiraiya has to win this battle, and later he'll end up getting roughed up by Pein. Take my word for it.


----------



## Orochimaru (Sep 29, 2007)

muchlikefalling said:


> His victory is predetermined, since I've mentioned the effectiveness of having bread around Konan. You probably will just see her carving out another origami. Jiraiya has to win this battle, and later he'll end up getting roughed up by Pein. Take my word for it.


 
What bread are you talking about? Are you serious? Jiraya's fate has been sealed. He will not, I repeat, *will not* leave this battleground alive. Sometimes Kishi gives us hints that a character is going to die, when he starts showing flashbacks of said character's life (read Deidara.) But with Jiraya he just flat out told us, when he gave the key back to Naruto, in addition to all the flashbacks we're seeing now. 

Say your final good byes, for Jiraya is going to part with us very soon. But rest assured, he's going to put up one hell of a fight before he finally kicks the bucket.


----------



## Fancy (Sep 29, 2007)

Orochimaru said:


> What bread are you talking about? Are you serious? Jiraya's fate has been sealed. He will not, I repeat, *will not* leave this battleground alive. Sometimes Kishi gives us hints that a character is going to die, when he starts showing flashbacks of said character's life (read Deidara.) But with Jiraya he just flat out told us, when he gave the key back to Naruto, in addition to all the flashbacks we're seeing now.
> 
> Say your final good byes, for Jiraya is going to part with us very soon. But rest assured, he's going to put up one hell of a fight before he finally kicks the bucket.


I knew he wouldn't make it out right after disclosing information about his past experiences with former comrades, subordinates, associates etc. He seems to be more concerned about other things, one would be to dissemble Akatsuki. As you also have not failed to mention, he hasn't truly shown us his ultimate techniques or his abilities that are yet to be exposed. I seriously can't wait for him to spit some oil at Konan again. Who's to say he won't take one down with him.


----------



## carnage (Sep 29, 2007)

jiraiya might die but its not gonna happen for like another 35 chapters unless they dont focus on sasuke and naruto  at all for 25 chapters in a row.


----------



## Renegade (Sep 29, 2007)

Haterade said:


> Come to the OBD then...


You evil sunofabish.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 29, 2007)

Jiraiya <3





Renegade said:


> You evil sunofabish.


I try.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 29, 2007)

I honestly expected Shiron to be a Smod by now. They kept on adding sections under his jurisdiction and he seems to know the forum well enough.

The only point I can think of that would have hurt him was his inactivity during the summer and not knowing if he could mod during school. Seems like he can though so that doesn't really matter anymore.

Also Jiraiya has no chance of living even though he will go out in a blaze of glory.


----------



## Shiron (Sep 29, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> The only point I can think of that would have hurt him was his inactivity during the summer


I wasn't exactly inactive durring any part of the summer, really... There were times that I didn't focus much on modding during it and got lazy, but I was here during the majority of the summer...The staff (other than the new mods, of course), would know this quite well. 



> and not knowing if he could mod during school. Seems like he can though so that doesn't really matter anymore.


Yup, I can. The only problem is finding the motivation to, which I've been lacking in these days, which causes me to do less modding then I should be...



> Also Jiraiya has no chance of living even though he will go out in a blaze of glory.


Indeed.


----------



## Genesis (Sep 29, 2007)

Oh Shi-!

Serious Naruto manga discussion going on.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 29, 2007)

> I will be pissed if Kishi pulls an Asuma and makes Jiraiya go out like a bitch.
> 
> I was disappointed with how he handled Asuma's, Gaara's, and Kakuzu's deaths.



You aren't the only one. 

Kakuzu, Asuma, and Gaara were a shame. I can only somewhat accept Sasori's because Chiyo was the one who taught him and he didn't dodge the last strike.



> wasn't exactly inactive durring any part of the summer, really... There were times that I didn't focus much on modding during it and got lazy, but I was here during the majority of the summer...The staff (other than the new mods, of course), would know this quite well.



Well we can't always see when things are done so I thought you were inactive. I hadn't seen you around for like a month. 



> Yup, I can. The only problem is finding the motivation to, which I've been lacking in these days, which causes me to do less modding then I should be...



I think the you should pay a visit to the HoU if you feel you should be modding more. 



> Indeed.



Another one of my favorite characters bites the dust. 

Jiraiya going to be like the 6th or 7th.


----------



## Fancy (Sep 29, 2007)

Don't mean to sound stupid. But, wait. Gaara was killed off?


----------



## Kameil (Sep 29, 2007)

too bad Gaara isn't dead....


----------



## Fancy (Sep 29, 2007)

@________@ mkay.


----------



## Kameil (Sep 29, 2007)

A simple mistake made by your lovely member Jetstorm....


----------



## Kameil (Sep 29, 2007)

^ Fully aware of that thought he was stating he died and stayed dead....


----------



## Fancy (Sep 29, 2007)

He wanted him dead that bad.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 29, 2007)

Gaara's actually my second fave char.

It's just that I hate it when a dead character doesn't stay dead.


----------



## Kameil (Sep 29, 2007)

Oh wow......


----------



## Genesis (Sep 29, 2007)

Haterade said:


> Gaara's actually my second fave char.
> 
> It's just that I hate it when a dead character doesn't stay dead.


I can understand where your hates comes from, Haterade.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 29, 2007)

I wasn't counting Gaara among the dead ones Ryuk

Zabuza, Haku, Kimimaro, Sasori, Yondaime,


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Kakuzu 




Jiraiya will make 7. I didn't like how Gaara was revived but he did technically die.


----------



## Kameil (Sep 30, 2007)

Yep Gaara should've stayed dead...


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 30, 2007)

You should expect villains to die


----------



## Lee1993 (Sep 30, 2007)

Blue said:


> 10/sumething: *Spectrum* rejoins Akatsuki
> 10/13: *Odlam* becomes an NA mod
> 10/15: *Kori/Icefag Harlot* and *Hokage Naruto* finally get promoted to Smods after hours of rigorous days sleeping their way to the top. Shroomsday McBain'ed.
> 10/29: *`moridin* steps down and becomes an advisor
> ...


so if i bribe with cheesecake i become mod


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 30, 2007)

I love Gaara but I agree with you Ryuk



The Pink Ninja said:


> You should expect villains to die



I do but their deaths don't have to be so lame. 

Only Zabuza and Haku had badass deaths and Sasori to an extent.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 30, 2007)

Deidara had an awesome death. He outshown Sauske like a floodlight too a candle.


----------



## Kameil (Sep 30, 2007)

Deidara's death reminded me of what happens to people whom excessively eat at McDonalds.....


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 30, 2007)

They begin lawsuits?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 30, 2007)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Deidara had an awesome death. He outshown Sauske like a floodlight too a candle.



I had to admit that I loved his battle and his death as well.


----------



## Kameil (Sep 30, 2007)

The Pink Ninja said:


> They begin lawsuits?



People bloat into a irreversible stage of obesity....


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 30, 2007)

Am I looking at manga spoilers, spewed all about?


----------



## Kameil (Sep 30, 2007)

You just might be...


----------



## Ippy (Sep 30, 2007)

Whoops....


----------



## pajamas (Sep 30, 2007)

Haterade said:


> Whoops....




I reported it,see reporting does nothing


----------



## OniTasku (Sep 30, 2007)

Now one of _our_ own is in the Staff. 

Huzzah RK!


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 1, 2007)

Should we go back and tag those Kira?


----------



## Hyuuga Hinata (Oct 1, 2007)

Alot of Smods are gone. :amazed


----------



## Kameil (Oct 1, 2007)

A good chunk of our good all around popular members left. Dammit ill miss Seto.....


----------



## Robotkiller (Oct 1, 2007)

OniTasku said:


> Now one of _our_ own is in the Staff.
> 
> Huzzah RK!



The furries are finally in a place of power

You need to get more active, conner


----------



## Kameil (Oct 1, 2007)

Everyone needs to be more active....


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 1, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> I had to admit that I loved his battle and his death as well.







~Ryuk~ said:


> People bloat into a irreversible stage of obesity....



These were just clones :3



~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Am I looking at manga spoilers, spewed all about?



Penis 



pajamas said:


> I reported it,see reporting does nothing



It's been working for me lately 8D



OniTasku said:


> Now one of _our_ own is in the Staff.
> 
> Huzzah RK!



Ewww... 



~Ryuk~ said:


> A good chunk of our good all around popular members left. Dammit ill miss Seto.....



NF is bigger than one member


----------



## vanh (Oct 1, 2007)

carnage said:
			
		

> i should get a shot at their spot lol .



They stepped down to make room for your modship carnage. They just couldn't reach your faggotry level, ever.


----------



## carnage (Oct 1, 2007)

thank you lol even tho you have a very faggoty ava lol


----------



## vanh (Oct 1, 2007)

Coming from you, it means a lot. Thanks.


----------



## carnage (Oct 1, 2007)

if u wanna be nice u could register on the site and make some posts/threads. u would be the 2nd normal member


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 1, 2007)

Viral said:


> The furries are finally in a place of power
> 
> You need to get more active, conner



I'm working on my activity. I've been doing good lately. ._.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 1, 2007)

carnage said:


> i should get a shot at their spot lol.  im smodding at another site under the name 9tailedfox
> 
> sequel
> 
> friend just started it yesterday


The number of letters in my name is higher than the number othreads in that forum.


carnage said:


> thank you lol even tho you have a very faggoty ava lol



And yours is any better?


----------



## Lee1993 (Oct 1, 2007)

i belive this to be spam


----------



## Kameil (Oct 1, 2007)

Havoc is an Admin......


----------



## Shiron (Oct 1, 2007)

Indeed.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 1, 2007)

Epic lulz for the Blender. Havocalypse will be a day to remember.


----------



## Darkhope (Oct 2, 2007)

Tousen has a yellow name. 

Geez yellow sucks.

Black > yellow.

I'd hate to have a yellow name.

lol Havoc is win.

/


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 2, 2007)

Ew, what kind of disgusting turn of events is this? I mean...sure this is obviously a joke. But Tousen? Ugh. GB is fail; miserable fail.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 2, 2007)

I Chalenge evryone in here!!!


----------



## Renegade (Oct 2, 2007)

Tifa said:


> I Chalenge evryone in here!!!


:shrooms     .


----------



## Ippy (Oct 2, 2007)

OniTasku said:


> Ew, what kind of disgusting turn of events is this? I mean...sure this is obviously a joke. But Tousen? Ugh. *GB is fail; miserable fail.*


..........


----------



## Vegeta (Oct 2, 2007)

Because he messaged me going "lulz" so I told him to "join in" -shrugs-


----------



## Jesus Date (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow Vegeta's body sure looks deformed :amazed


----------



## carnage (Oct 2, 2007)

also looks like vegeta has a hard on and is looking at it


----------



## Kaki (Oct 2, 2007)

> Ew, what kind of disgusting turn of events is this? I mean...sure this is obviously a joke. But Tousen? Ugh. GB is fail; miserable fail.


 I guess it's a joke.


----------



## Kameil (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow you people sure know how to run a simple Goodbye thread into the fucking dirt....


----------



## carnage (Oct 3, 2007)

you talking about the goodbye pek and his dad thread?


----------



## Kameil (Oct 3, 2007)

How everyone after pek and setoshi unlike non-serious people....


----------



## pajamas (Oct 3, 2007)

Congrats Shiron and amaretti to


----------



## Kagakusha (Oct 3, 2007)

No fucking way could you have known so quickly.

I smell conspiracy. 

In any case, huzzah! Shiron and Amaretti were promoted to the ranks of Smod.


----------



## pajamas (Oct 3, 2007)

Kaga said:


> No fucking way could you have known so quickly.
> 
> I smell conspiracy.
> 
> In any case, huzzah! Shiron and Amaretti were promoted to the ranks of Smod.


I'm an undercover mod,Whenever someone is promoted or modded my penor starts tingling.Thats how I know 

Congrats again


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 3, 2007)

Congratulations Shiron and Amaretti!


----------



## Ippy (Oct 3, 2007)

It's about damn time.


----------



## geG (Oct 4, 2007)

Sweet, now my fake infraction is from an smod.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 4, 2007)

Congratulations to Congrats Shiron and Amaretti on becoming Smods!


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 4, 2007)

Geg said:


> Sweet, now my fake infraction is from an smod.



I have a fake infraction from a now regular member.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 4, 2007)

Congrats Shiron and Amaretti, you guys deserve it.


----------



## Tadashi (Oct 4, 2007)

Smods Congrats!  

Darkhope/Rie would be excellent mod in maintaining the House of Uzumaki. Around there, because she can deal with pairing threads and is well respected. Genesis I believe would be a good Mod for the Library, but I think you have enough there.  HofU needs more attention. I can hardly post there because of so much flaming and insults.

What about the Konoha theater? Does that need modding?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 4, 2007)

*Ding*

Congratulations on your new levels Shirony and Amaretti (Your name is hard to spell...)

HoU is basically the pairing sub forum. I'm not sure handing over the power of modding it to a leading pairing poster would go down too well... but what do I know 

She wouldn't be a bad mod... maybe counterbalance it with a NaruSaku mod 

Jetstorm and Genesis would make great Library mods.

Or, you know, Carnage.

*EDIT:* Wait, HoU already has three mods and a mod. It's plenty stocked.

As for flames, Pairings = Angst


----------



## carnage (Oct 4, 2007)

why were shiron and amaretti smodded together at the same time   i think there is too much smods now


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 4, 2007)

Congrats to Amaretti and Shiron on Smodship. 

Enjoy your wide spread forum power and improve on this place any way you can. 

I think we all saw these two coming so we aren't surprised. 



> why were shiron and amaretti smodded together at the same time i think there is too much smods now



We had more in the past. There weren't enough Smods at the moment.

The staff lost Shroomsday, Pek, Comic Book Guy, and Suzuhiko. They were all Smods and these two fill in two of those seats.


----------



## geG (Oct 4, 2007)

OniTasku said:


> I have a fake infraction from a now regular member.



lol 

By the way that last post was kind of my way of saying congrats. But congrats anyway you two


----------



## carnage (Oct 4, 2007)

why did comic book guy step down


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 4, 2007)

carnage said:


> why did comic book guy step down



I don't know. You will have to ask the staff though members of the OBD may know as well.


----------



## carnage (Oct 4, 2007)

maybe because he found out tazmo buys porn with peoples donations


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 4, 2007)

Probably due to school related things.

He's really involved with school and sports.


----------



## mow (Oct 4, 2007)

carnage said:


> why did comic book guy step down



athletics and pursuit of higher eduction. his presence is sorely missed.


----------



## delirium (Oct 4, 2007)

Don't worry, he's coming back. I also see him lurking NF every once in a while. xD

But yeah, basically, he stepped down for school and sports. Especially sports. Says he wants to be able to compete on a national level again.


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow, you guys reiterate what I say so well.


----------



## mow (Oct 4, 2007)

del delete his posts


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 4, 2007)

His? I'm hurt Moe.


----------



## mow (Oct 4, 2007)

hey i live in m'sia, it's hard telling apart genders sometimes


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 4, 2007)

Haha. But I've totally exchanged a few words with you before.

I feel like such a stranger now.


----------



## mow (Oct 4, 2007)

*hugs* i have horrid memory, ask anyone T_T


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 4, 2007)

Well, such a thing is forgivable, else I'd be a hypocrite since I have quite the shotty memory myself. <3


----------



## Hyuuga Hinata (Oct 4, 2007)

~Ryuk~ said:


> A good chunk of our good all around popular members left. Dammit ill miss Seto.....



True, most good members (old) are gone...



Paizuri said:


> Darkhope/Rie would be excellent mod in maintaining the House of Uzumaki. Around there, because she can deal with pairing threads and is well respected. Genesis I believe would be a good Mod for the Library, but I think you have enough there.  HofU needs more attention. I can hardly post there because of so much flaming and insults.
> 
> What about the Konoha theater? Does that need modding?



DH deserves it after all she's done for the forum. You have no idea. <3



The Pink Ninja said:


> HoU is basically the pairing sub forum. I'm not sure handing over the power of modding it to a leading pairing poster would go down too well... but what do I know
> 
> She wouldn't be a bad mod... maybe counterbalance it with a NaruSaku mod
> 
> ...



And only one of the three is active. 

I think handing "power" over to a pairing poster (who does not flame and is active) is a great idea. Because then they can really help out with the pairing threads. 

No, she (Rie/DH) wouldn't be a bad mod at all... She'd be one of the best.  She's someone who gets along with ALL the fandoms (defended the NaruSaku FC before XD) and is well respected. Posts great too. <3 I've seen too many NaruSaku mods already. Or mods that just don't like NaruHina. 

The Library doesn't need any more mods. Maybe if it does, they (Genesis and Jetstorm) would be good for it. But not now... I think the pairings should be looked at first. By people who can handle them. <3 

On a side note, this new chapter looks very interesting. <333


----------



## geG (Oct 4, 2007)

I see Rhaella is an smod again


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 4, 2007)

Congrats to her. 

Now if only Shrooms would become a smod again.


----------



## Genesis (Oct 7, 2007)

Congratulations to Havoc.


----------



## Procyon (Oct 9, 2007)

Popping in to say hello to any of my buddies who might look for me here. (*Hint  Hint*)


----------



## carnage (Oct 9, 2007)

lol havoc became a mod huh? and delirium stepped down becuz of him im guessing


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 9, 2007)

carnage said:


> lol havoc became a mod huh? and delirium stepped down becuz of him im guessing



Yes, that's exactly what happened


----------



## Genesis (Oct 9, 2007)

Someone did fall for it after all!


----------



## carnage (Oct 9, 2007)

yeah well i choose to believe people until they are proven wrong. It won't take much longer for him to be mod tho.


----------



## Taxman (Oct 9, 2007)

Procyon said:


> Popping in to say hello to any of my buddies who might look for me here. (*Hint  Hint*)



nudge nudge ya know what I mean


----------



## pajamas (Oct 10, 2007)

SPLINTZ!!!!!!YES!!!!!!


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice to see Splints is a smod again. 

Also Congrats to Destroy Musick on modship.


----------



## Genesis (Oct 10, 2007)

Shiron; I see him in that red, no longer blue, and he just upgraded from green.


----------



## Shiron (Oct 10, 2007)

Yup:


Shiron said:


> Yes... I was planning to step down for a while though, actually... I was planning on stepping down on Friday of this week because of how recently I was smodded, but seeing Del do it, I just decided to get it done and over with.
> 
> As for why, that's in my blog.


**


----------



## Genesis (Oct 10, 2007)

Understandable why you did so. Good luck with your studies too.


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 11, 2007)

Procyon said:


> Popping in to say hello to any of my buddies who might look for me here. (*Hint  Hint*)



Stop by and say hello more often, ya bastard.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 11, 2007)

Mods > Normal memebrs

School > Mods

Regular members > School???


----------



## carnage (Oct 11, 2007)

genesis how did u get the sparkly name and why was  Destroy Musick modded  i never seen one of his posts unless he had a name change


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 11, 2007)

DM only posts in the DM, which I doubt you frequent.

And Genesis got the sparkly name by winning a competition no one else entered


----------



## carnage (Oct 11, 2007)

um oh really and what competiton was that and where was the info on it posted


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 11, 2007)

Have you actually ever been in the Library?


----------



## carnage (Oct 11, 2007)

a  few days ago but mostly in the telegrams


----------



## geG (Oct 11, 2007)

The Pink Ninja said:


> And Genesis got the sparkly name by winning a competition no one else entered


lol link please.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 11, 2007)

I don't blame you Shiron and those are some good reasons for stepping down. 


@Geg
 this page


----------



## Genesis (Oct 11, 2007)

The Pink Ninja said:


> And Genesis got the sparkly name by winning a competition no one else entered


They saw my joke thread there and lost all hope. That's just how it is. 

And i've yet to complete my combo. Sho stands in the way now of my custom rank.


----------



## pajamas (Oct 11, 2007)

Rhealla and vash merged accounts?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 11, 2007)

pajamas said:


> Rhealla and vash merged accounts?



I wonder which one is in control? 

lol Vash.


----------



## pajamas (Oct 11, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> I wonder which one is in control?
> 
> lol Vash.


I wonder which one is wearing the pants


----------



## Genesis (Oct 11, 2007)

Oh God oh God oh God. They did the fusion dance.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 11, 2007)

pajamas said:


> I wonder which one is wearing the pants



*Insert sexual innuendo here*



Genesis said:


> Oh God oh God oh God. They did the fusion dance.



Must have been one hell of a fusion.


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 12, 2007)

Vash always gets to fuse with others. He gets all the fun.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 12, 2007)

Genesis said:


> Sho stands in the way now of my custom rank.



Hopefully rational thought can help you overcome


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 12, 2007)

OniTasku said:


> Vash always gets to fuse with others. He gets all the fun.



Fusing with another smod must have been all types of fun.


----------



## Blue (Oct 12, 2007)

Jetstorm, maybe you should consider checking your PMs if you haven't yet. D:


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 12, 2007)

Congrats on  becoming a mod, Jetstorm.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 12, 2007)

Blue said:


> Jetstorm, maybe you should consider checking your PMs if you haven't yet. D:



I checked them the moment I came on. 



Rockst☆r Sin said:


> Congrats on  becoming a mod, Jetstorm.



Thanks Rockstar.


----------



## Blue (Oct 12, 2007)

So I assume you accept? Did you get the mod primer?


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 12, 2007)

Call me Sin homie.


----------



## Iria (Oct 12, 2007)

He's just waiting to be greened now 

Congratulations Jetstorm


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 12, 2007)

Congrats Jetstorm.


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 12, 2007)

I told him Congrats before the move even happened yet.  I guess the move was too obvious.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 12, 2007)

Blue said:


> So I assume you accept? Did you get the mod primer?



I was just overlooking it in my pms.



Rockst☆r Sin said:


> Call me Sin homie.



Sin is what I will call you then.


Iria said:


> He's just waiting to be greened now
> 
> Congratulations Jetstorm



That I am.

Thank you Iria. 



Undercovermc said:


> Congrats Jetstorm.



Thank you very much.  



Rockst☆r Sin said:


> I told him Congrats before the move even happened yet.  I guess the move was too obvious.



lol maybe it was.


----------



## Curry (Oct 12, 2007)

Congratulations to Jetstorm. I'm happy about the nomination 
<3


----------



## Robotkiller (Oct 12, 2007)

It's all because you trendwhored those poems off of me


<3


----------



## geG (Oct 12, 2007)

Congrats Jetstorm

Did you call yourself then?


----------



## Darkhope (Oct 12, 2007)

Congrats Jetstorm. <3333


----------



## Hyuuga Hinata (Oct 12, 2007)

There's a new HofU mod? Finally! But I don't see Jet in many pairing threads... Oh well good luck. You may need some help though. I think there should be another mod to help you... because it's a hard place to mod as I see it and Killua is never ever there. 

This is a good thing that there is another mod though. <3


----------



## carnage (Oct 12, 2007)

JETSTORM MUSTA  GOT HIS NOSE PRETTY BROWN


----------



## Harlita (Oct 12, 2007)

Hyuuga Hinata said:


> There's a new HofU mod? Finally! *But I don't see Jet in many pairing threads... Oh well good luck.* You may need some help though. I think there should be another mod to help you... because it's a hard place to mod as I see it and Killua is never ever there.
> 
> This is a good thing that there is another mod though. <3




Pardon me?


Is there something that says the House of Uzumaki is for pairings?


To be honest MANY people are disgusted with the HoU because you people have chosen it as your personal battleground for the NH vs NS vs SS garbage.


The flamewar/flamebait trash threads people keep making, debating ALL THE SAME OLD POINTS.  And in a section where posts count, no less.


I look forward to helping Jetstorm clean house.


----------



## carnage (Oct 12, 2007)

i look forward to doing the flame wars there even tho i never posted in hou before


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 12, 2007)

Harlita said:


> Pardon me?
> 
> 
> Is there something that says the House of Uzumaki is for pairings?
> ...



Tell em why your mad, Harley.


----------



## geG (Oct 12, 2007)

Ooh is there some drama going on?


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 12, 2007)

There's always something...


----------



## Curry (Oct 12, 2007)

I second Harlita's statement. And I don't think it's drama, if you go and look at the HoU threads, half of them are about pairings, and the other half is about your favourite something. Not very inspiring, won't you agree? Not to mention I observed that members like to treat HoU as an easy way to gain bigger postcount (as if it was important). 

Good luck to Jetstorm with transforming the place


----------



## Raizen (Oct 12, 2007)

Congratz Jetstorm on becoming a moderator  I'm sure you will do a great job


----------



## carnage (Oct 12, 2007)

im not so sure  he will be too busy posting to do any moderating


----------



## Splintered (Oct 12, 2007)

I think we should have modded carnage instead of Jetstorm, he sounds like he knows what we should be doing.


----------



## Genesis (Oct 12, 2007)

Oh shi-

Jetstorm is mod. 

Seriously though, congrats. I knew this would happen from the first time i saw you become active, since you were a calm and collected poster. But i thought it'd be for the Library.


Harlita said:


> Pardon me?
> 
> 
> Is there something that says the House of Uzumaki is for pairings?
> ...


It's like she read my mind.


----------



## Heero (Oct 12, 2007)

Splintered said:


> I think we should have modded carnage instead of Jetstorm, he sounds like he knows what we should be doing.


is it bad that lol'd?


----------



## Curry (Oct 12, 2007)

Heero said:


> is it bad that lol'd?



Well, I support carnage for mod.


----------



## carnage (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks if i ever become a mod though i will be very busy doing my duties. i would be posting a little less than usual to make sure the library didnt have any flaming/flame baiting/trolling/ off topic ness/ nude pictures etc. basically i wouldnt want any rules being broken.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 12, 2007)

> I think we should have modded carnage instead of Jetstorm, he sounds like he knows what we should be doing.


 haha, yeah. Even if his typing is not top notch; his logic is.


----------



## carnage (Oct 12, 2007)

Kaki said:


> haha, yeah. Even if his typing is not top notch; his logic is.



I could type in perfect grammar all the time But I prefer to type ultra fast instead while still putting in some period marks. I am not too fond of capitalization.

* Me and my shift button just don't see eye to eye*


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Oct 12, 2007)

carnage said:


> I could type in perfect grammar all the time But I prefer to type ultra fast instead while still putting in some period marks. I am not too fond of capitalization.
> 
> * Me and my shift button just don't see eye to eye*



But your posts look so much better when you type like this


----------



## carnage (Oct 12, 2007)

Sasori-puppet#100 said:


> But your posts look so much better when you type like this




Fine I will type like that all the time if and when I become a library/telegrams mod. Until then, I will only post proper capitalization some of the time.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 12, 2007)

Gratz Prince Jetstone, you deserve it 

Harlita, while I agree pairing threads and the tards of such mark the low point of humanity it seems to me the pairing threads have the most activity and the most problems and thus need the greatest amount of modding.


----------



## pajamas (Oct 12, 2007)

Congrats Jet!


----------



## carnage (Oct 12, 2007)

the only thing ive seen jetstorm do is up his post count at a rate faster than a speeding bullet.


----------



## LazerGod121 (Oct 12, 2007)

Hou is a place for pairing threads... it even says so in the description...  shiron didn't you say you were done modding...?

congrats jetstorm...


----------



## Shiron (Oct 12, 2007)

LazerGod121 said:


> shiron didn't you say you were done modding...?


It's all in my blog:
Teddy


----------



## Sasori (Oct 12, 2007)

lol congrats Jet even though I know u as a spammer/troll...

I guess I missed the bits where u were mod material xD

But then again I heard u did good stuffs in the Library and I don't post there so I wouldn't know.

Also, lol traitor


----------



## Ippy (Oct 12, 2007)

Harlita said:


> Pardon me?
> 
> 
> Is there something that says the House of Uzumaki is for pairings?
> ...


Burn the infidels!


----------



## LazerGod121 (Oct 12, 2007)

Shiron said:


> It's all in my blog:
> Teddy



oh i see... welcome back...  but where is killua or whatever...? he's never in the Hou i don't think he deservse to be a mod there really...


----------



## Ippy (Oct 12, 2007)

Splintered said:


> I think we should have modded carnage instead of Jetstorm, he sounds like he knows what we should be doing.


I already nominated him, remember?


----------



## LazerGod121 (Oct 12, 2007)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Gratz Prince Jetstone, you deserve it
> 
> Harlita, while I agree pairing threads and the tards of such mark the low point of humanity it seems to me the pairing threads have the most activity and the most problems and thus need the greatest amount of modding.



pairings keep most of the forum alive... so by what you're saying doesn't that mean we need a mod that's interested in pairings...?


----------



## geG (Oct 12, 2007)

Pairings have little to do with most of the forum. If anything, the forums would be better off without them.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 12, 2007)

It seems we do have a penchant for drama.


----------



## SENTINEL (Oct 12, 2007)

congrats Jet!!


----------



## LazerGod121 (Oct 13, 2007)

Geg said:


> Pairings have little to do with most of the forum. If anything, the forums would be better off without them.



no. pairings keep the forum alive really. getting rid of them would not be a good idea. all they need is more people modding them. like the pink ninja said. people who actually have an interest in them...


----------



## geG (Oct 13, 2007)

I don't see how they keep the forums alive when the only parts of the board that deal with them are the fanclubs and the HOU.


----------



## LazerGod121 (Oct 13, 2007)

they are all over.

and the fanclubs are a big part of the forum, yes...?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 13, 2007)

Win recognizes win RK. 

Thanks everyone. I can't please everybody but then again that isn't my job. 

As far as my post count is concerned, I can't help that I enjoy various sections of the forum. 

Also the pairing debates can stay but we don't need so many of them. Contrary to what people may think I do read them quite often and know of the things that go on. My ability to moderate them isn't an issue. 

I have already stepped into one and have given a friendly warning.


----------



## Havoc (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## Renegade (Oct 13, 2007)

Carnage, you need vash email.


----------



## carnage (Oct 13, 2007)

what do i need his email for exactly?


----------



## Ippy (Oct 13, 2007)

To be on the fast track to e-greatness... leading to an eventual smod promotion.


----------



## carnage (Oct 13, 2007)

Haterade said:


> To be on the fast track to e-greatness... leading to an eventual smod promotion.




Well first they need to make me mod of the library/telegrams since I will be active pretty much everyday I will be the most active mod there and I will act very mature as a mod. I have lots of respect for this site as its one of the most populated forums on the internet.

I'm not going to ask anymore to be modded or considered though if it happens and I wake up to a green name one day then it happens.Hopefully enough members on here would say I at least deserve a chance and can always be demoted to a normal member if things don't work out.

this website is like 33 percent of my life right now so it would be nice to be a mod and make sure the site stays enjoyable for everyone.?'

*As far as vash or ummm Rhaevash is concerned I think vash overall does a great job at moderating though he can have delusions of grandeur sometimes But he always means well.*


----------



## Genesis (Oct 13, 2007)

Clearly, Carnage would make a great mod for the Library. His passion, drive, ambition and goals will bring a more enjoyable atmosphere to the place. I also recommend you get rid of the other mods looking over that section since he'll be so good that he'd do everything on his own.

Who are we not to believe in him? To not trust in him?


----------



## Curry (Oct 13, 2007)

Genesis said:


> Clearly, Carnage would make a great mod for the Library. His passion, drive, ambition and goals will bring a more enjoyable atmosphere to the place. I also recommend you get rid of the other mods looking over that section since he'll be so good that he'd do everything on his own.
> 
> Who are we not to believe in him? To not trust in him?



I second Genesis' statement.


----------



## Genesis (Oct 13, 2007)

Curry said:


> I second Genesis' statement.


I third his statement.


----------



## Halo (Oct 13, 2007)

Did Jetstorm write a poem to celebrate his new power?


----------



## Curry (Oct 13, 2007)

Genesis said:


> I third his statement.



That's four of us already.


----------



## Genesis (Oct 13, 2007)

Indeed, soon Carnage will be mod and realise his dream.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 13, 2007)

LazerGod121 said:


> pairings keep most of the forum alive... so by what you're saying doesn't that mean we need a mod that's interested in pairings...?



It doesn't come close to keep most of the forum alive 

And the problem with modding a pairing person is pairings are amazingly confrontational and in-your-face and people from the opposite pairing probably won't take one of the other guys being modded very well 



Jetstorm said:


> I have already stepped into one and have given a friendly warning.



Good boy 



Genesis said:


> Indeed, soon Carnage will be mod and realise his dream.



When you get modded he's going to throw rocks at you


----------



## Shiron (Oct 13, 2007)

LazerGod does have a point... It's just not being expressed well.

Indeed, pairings don't keep the entire forum, nor are they the only real thing being discussed in the HoU. They are one of the more common reocurring topics in the House of Uzumaki, though, and are very common in it. Thus, it would make sense to have a mod capable of dealing with them in the House of Uzumaki.

It's like with the Library, how you wouldn't mod someone for it if they couldn't deal with the "X>Y. Deal with it, tards." type threads that pop up there. Okay, perhaps a bad example, because that does make up a vast majority of Library threads, or at least what they end up turning into. But you get my point.

The mods don't have to actually be interested in pairing threads though; all they have to do is be able to deal with them and not just ignore them every time they come up.


----------



## LazerGod121 (Oct 13, 2007)

The Pink Ninja said:


> It doesn't come close to keep most of the forum alive
> 
> And the problem with modding a pairing person is pairings are amazingly confrontational and in-your-face and people from the opposite pairing probably won't take one of the other guys being modded very well :s



it's a big part of the forum and you know it...

it wouldn't be a problem if someone who has an interest in pairings is modded who gets along with all the fandoms... i could name someone who would be perfect for the job right now... she's very active, respected, good posts, not biased, interest in pairings, owns a major pairing fc, etc... 

because alot of mods left the pairing threads alone for so long it became an even bigger problem... i think the only real solution is to mod someone who has a real interest in pairings, even if they favor one pairing over another; they'd be able to be fair in defending the other side when they have to... :/ 



Shiron said:


> LazerGod does have a point... It's just not being expressed well.



im sorry im not good with words... XD 



> The mods don't have to actually be interested in pairing threads though; all they have to do is be able to deal with them and not just ignore them every time they come up.



they dont but it would be a LOT easier if they were and it would probably improve more... at least i would think so... some mods there arent even that active... i know i dont post there much but i lurk alot... who is this killua person? he is never there...


----------



## Renegade (Oct 13, 2007)

I think Killua used to be Sai. I remember he was very active when I frequented the HoU. Then again, that was like more than a year ago.


----------



## LazerGod121 (Oct 13, 2007)

Renegade said:


> I think Killua used to be Sai. I remember he was very active when I frequented the HoU. Then again, that was like more than a year ago.



he's not active there at all anymore... he hasn't been there in months...


----------



## Renegade (Oct 13, 2007)

So I here.


----------



## LazerGod121 (Oct 13, 2007)

thats why i dont get why he's still a mod there XD


----------



## Heart Gaze (Oct 13, 2007)

Congrats to all the new mods!! 



LazerGod121 said:


> it wouldn't be a problem if someone who has an interest in pairings is modded who gets along with all the fandoms... i could name someone who would be perfect for the job right now... she's very active, respected, good posts, not biased, interest in pairings, owns a major pairing fc, etc...



I *think* I know who you're referring to. If I'm right, then I whole heartly agree.


----------



## LazerGod121 (Oct 13, 2007)

Heart Gaze said:


> I *think* I know who you're referring to. If I'm right, then I whole heartly agree.



you probably are... said person is from your fandom and is respected by narusaku fans the opposing one and is active in the HofU... 

anyway my point is that because many mods lack interest in pairing threads it becomes much harder for them to mod... but i have faith that jetstorm can help out ok


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Oct 13, 2007)

Congrats Jetstorm, you really deserve it man.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 13, 2007)

> Did Jetstorm write a poem to celebrate his new power?



I'm a rather humble person so no. 

-edit-

Thanks Kenpachi_Uchiha. 

Also Killua normally is in the Library/Telegrams but he just lurks a lot. If the pairing threads are really that much of an issue then point them out to me. 

I have gone into 3 different ones in the past 24 hours and dealt with what I thought needed dealing. Harlita is also there to sort things out. 

I'm not going to ignore them so feel free to pm me.


----------



## Genesis (Oct 13, 2007)

No offence, but i'm really disliking the mentality here.

When YK got modded, and she is putting a lot of effort in that section, people said they needed 1 more mod. I understood this because the HoU does indeed need more than one active mod overlooking it because it does have a lot of problems with flaming, spam and other crap. And as good a job YK was doing, someone helping out was a good idea.

Now, the HoU has got that 1 more mod. That mod has been in that position for 1 day. You haven't even given him the chance to show how much he can help. And he hasn't been mod long enough for someone to judge whether him and YK make a good enough team to keep the HoU in line. Not to mention, Harlita did say she would also help.

However, i see posts saying "but i've never seen him in pairing threads" or "it'd be a lot easier having someone who posts, is respected..."

1 day is all it's been.

Jetstorm even said that he'd make an effort and go to the threads and keep an eye on them. That's good enough. He doesn't have to have a strong love for them or want to discuss them to death. He took his job as mod to keep the HoU in line, that includes the pairing crap.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks for all of that Genesis. When I decided to become mod of HoU I was fully aware that I would have to deal with the pairing threads. If I was going to pretend they didn't exist I wouldn't have taken the job.


----------



## Curry (Oct 14, 2007)

YK is a he, Genesis 

Anyway, LazerGod, pairing threads are _really_ not the most important ones. It's a rather hermetic enviroment, and the majority of the forums doesn't know about it/is not interested. What makes you stand out is the way you present your arguments. No offence, but I lost all interest in joining any pairing FC because of what I've seen in either character rating threads, the competition between Riema and Divine Intervention or in various other parts of the forum. Many people share my opinion. Thinking HoU is for you only is a bit conceited. If you want others to change their view on your enviroment, please put more consideration in your actions. 

Furthermore, Jetstorm said on many occasions he would't ignore pairing threads. You shouldn't be saying he's not competent enough to deal with them. He was modded for a reason.


----------



## Taxman (Oct 14, 2007)

Curry said:


> YK is a he, Genesis



*Chapter 010*


----------



## Pein (Oct 14, 2007)

Taxman said:


> Illmatic



Yakushi changes gender on a daily basis no surprise.


----------



## Curry (Oct 14, 2007)

Taxman said:


> Curry just won the thread...



YK once told me he's a he


----------



## Taxman (Oct 14, 2007)

YK has told everyone that "he" was a "he" and how "she" is telling everyone that "she" is a "she"


----------



## Curry (Oct 14, 2007)

Taxman said:


> YK has told everyone that "he" was a "he" and how "she" is telling everyone that "she" is a "she"



That's why I was surprised at the thread, YK's DA name is Fiore and I thought he was a girl, he told me that he's a he, and then he made a thread saying he's a she.

And the whole sentence sounds funny


----------



## alkeality (Oct 14, 2007)

Curry is the forum hero because he/ or she IDK never puts him or herself in front of others!


----------



## Curry (Oct 14, 2007)

Link removed Oh God.
We have a hero.



Manga Ninjutsu said:


> Curry is the forum hero because he/ or she IDK never puts him or herself in front of others!



 Really? Thank you, the comment is nice


----------



## Novalis (Oct 14, 2007)

*@Curry: *

You would be a great mod <3


----------



## geG (Oct 14, 2007)

Curry just curious but where do you usually post? I never noticed you until recently but you seem to be fairly popular and got to celestial really quickly.


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 14, 2007)

Us '07 Celestials are becoming increasingly popular. 

I think Curry is usually in the Fanclub section.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 14, 2007)

Are the Forum Super Heroes going to for some kind of Super-Team or league? D:

I call comedy relief foe! 8D


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 14, 2007)

I believe that there aren't that many '07 Celestials. There were 6 last I counted. Most of you guys are awesome from what I have seen so that doesn't surprise me.

Well, Jessica would be Transcendent by now if she was still active.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 14, 2007)

Hey, Zaru gained over 200, 00 points under the enw system I think. 50, 000 ain't so much if you know how to work the system.


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 14, 2007)

Zaru's already an established member of this forum, so rep will be easier for him to get. We're newbies in comparison.


----------



## geG (Oct 14, 2007)

I gained almost all my rep on the new system. I was only around during the old system for like 2 weeks 

Also my rep growth confuses me. It took me 13 months to gain my first 50,000 rep points. Now 2 months later I've gained 40,000 more.


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 14, 2007)

Geg said:


> I gained almost all my rep on the new system. I was only around during the old system for like 2 weeks
> 
> Also my rep growth confuses me. It took me 13 months to gain my first 50,000 rep points. Now 2 months later I've gained 40,000 more.



As a OG Blenderite and Ranger, did you ever get ban in here?


----------



## geG (Oct 14, 2007)

I got repsealed for 3 weeks back in december if that counts.

I also got banned for like 15 minutes by Del as a joke


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 14, 2007)

I didn't activate my account until mid-november 06. Didn't post until Christmas of that year. My rep gain was rather slow but ever since July it picked up and in August it skyrocketed. 

I wasn't Luminary for very long but was stuck at Guardian of the Faith for like ever. Most of my rep comes from the Library but I started getting it elsewhere since I am more known in certain sections now.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 14, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> I didn't activate my account until mid-november 06. Didn't post until Christmas of that year. My rep gain was rather slow but ever since July it picked up and in August it skyrocketed.
> 
> I wasn't Luminary for very long but was stuck at Guardian of the Faith for like ever. Most of my rep comes from the Library but I started getting it elsewhere since I am more known in certain sections now.



And now you're a Mod.

The Man


----------



## carnage (Oct 14, 2007)

I'm gonna steal lily from him  olygon. He won't be the man then.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 14, 2007)

Whitey be oppressing


----------



## delirium (Oct 14, 2007)

Geg said:


> I got repsealed for 3 weeks back in december if that counts.
> 
> I also got banned for like 15 minutes by Del as a joke



That wasn't a joke. You totally deserved that.


----------



## carnage (Oct 14, 2007)

Id like my rep ban removed after 3 weeks too


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 14, 2007)

Lily would never go to you Carnage so that is impossible.

@TPN

I never thought I would be this involved with the forum 6 months ago.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 14, 2007)

I never thought I'd be this uninvolved D:

I post here so much but seriously, would anyone notice if I didn't?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 14, 2007)

^I noticed when you and Zaru weren't so prevalent in the telegrams.

You also aren't as active in the Library like before.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 14, 2007)

The last few days I haven't been able to get on the net very much


----------



## carnage (Oct 14, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> Lily would never go to you Carnage so that is impossible.
> 
> @TPN
> 
> I never thought I would be this involved with the forum 6 months ago.



If you are so sure what is lily's sn sir.

Getting on the net is easy. staying in the net is tough.


----------



## Curry (Oct 14, 2007)

Geg said:


> Curry just curious but where do you usually post? I never noticed you until recently but you seem to be fairly popular and got to celestial really quickly.


I usually post in the Art forums, in Fanclubs and in the Library of course. I wasn't overly active last month because I moved into a new flat, and well, that's a lot of trouble 



Undercovermc said:


> Us '07 Celestials are becoming increasingly popular.
> 
> I think Curry is usually in the Fanclub section.


15k till Ascendant  I made a bet I'll reach Ascendant even before being Senior Member 

 for '07 Celestials!


----------



## carnage (Oct 14, 2007)

Caring about your Rep fails .


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 14, 2007)

carnage said:


> Caring about your Rep fails .


Pot calling the kettle black.


----------



## carnage (Oct 14, 2007)

No undercover I dont care how many rep points i have anymore I am satisfied with what I have and don't care if i get more or less rep. but im repb& now anyways

what i care about is helping keep flamebaiting and offtopicness out of the telegrams and library


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 14, 2007)

carnage said:


> No undercover I dont care how many rep points i have anymore I am satisfied with what I have and don't care if i get more or less rep. but im repb& now anyways
> 
> what i care about is helping keep flamebaiting and offtopicness out of the telegrams and library


Well I'm glad that you're not so obsessed any more, because the neg rep you gave me for being Celestial was immature. It's also interesting to see you speak of off-topicness because you epitomise that in the Heroes thread.


----------



## Cloud Nine (Oct 14, 2007)

carnage said:


> If you are so sure what is lily's sn sir.
> 
> Getting on the net is easy. staying in the net is tough.



Hmmm, I wonder.


----------



## Curry (Oct 14, 2007)

carnage said:


> Caring about your Rep fails .


Caring about how much rep you have is indeed fail. However, I like receiving rep. It's like a good message from a friend, I also enjoy repping people with some nice words. It's a positive thing.

Don't judge others by your standards.


----------



## Genesis (Oct 14, 2007)

Careful there Curry, you're speaking to a future mod/Smod/Admin.


----------



## carnage (Oct 14, 2007)

I doubt that seriously genesis


----------



## Genesis (Oct 14, 2007)

What happened to your dream?


----------



## carnage (Oct 14, 2007)

amaretti crushed it lol


----------



## Genesis (Oct 14, 2007)

So you still had hope until she crushed it?


----------



## carnage (Oct 14, 2007)

maybe a little


----------



## Genesis (Oct 14, 2007)

That's a lot of hope.


----------



## Curry (Oct 14, 2007)

Genesis said:


> Careful there Curry, you're speaking to a future mod/Smod/Admin.




I hope he will overlook what I said here. 
I still blame you for earlier.


----------



## geG (Oct 14, 2007)

Genesis said:


> What happened to your dream?





carnage said:


> amaretti crushed it lol





Genesis said:


> So you still had hope until she crushed it?





carnage said:


> maybe a little





Genesis said:


> That's a lot of hope.



**


----------



## Genesis (Oct 14, 2007)

Oh my God Oh my God Oh my God, this is the 12,000th post. 

Edit - What happened? It was supposed to be.


----------



## Taxman (Oct 14, 2007)

lol...900 posts off?....xD


----------



## Ippy (Oct 14, 2007)

We'll let that slide...


----------



## Shiron (Oct 14, 2007)

Congrats, Genesis, on becoming moderator of the Konoha Library.


----------



## delirium (Oct 14, 2007)

lol our new moderator can't count. Hopefully he can read posts on the board.


----------



## pajamas (Oct 14, 2007)

Congrats Genesis!


----------



## geG (Oct 14, 2007)

gaaaaaaasp

Congrats 

kinda saw it coming.


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 14, 2007)

Congrats and all that...


----------



## Genesis (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks to everyone.


Taxman said:


> lol...900 posts off?....xD


It's the sparkles.


----------



## Iria (Oct 14, 2007)

Congratulations Genesis


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 14, 2007)

Congrats Genesis.


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 14, 2007)

Jesus Christ, a new mod everyday.   I feel like I say congratulations everyday.   Anyway Congrats Genesis =)


----------



## Raiden (Oct 14, 2007)

Genesis, I knew this day would come. Good job, you more than deserved it.


----------



## gabha (Oct 14, 2007)

Grats Genesis, you've earned it .


----------



## Ippy (Oct 14, 2007)

We GB members are taking over the staff!


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 14, 2007)

> If you are so sure what is lily's sn sir.



lol Carnage. You can try but don't expect any positive results. Lily is more then capable of making her own decisions so I'll just let her do what she feels is best. 

Anyway, congrats to you Genesis. You should be a very positive influence for the Library and I'm sure you will do great.


----------



## Genesis (Oct 14, 2007)

Thank you Jet. You too gabha.


----------



## carnage (Oct 14, 2007)

hmm not sure what u do in the library genesis but good job i guess


----------



## Genesis (Oct 14, 2007)

Me, i do hardly anything at all. Seriously, probably one of the laziest, most inconsiderate guys you'll ever meet.

I even said you deserve it more than me.

They just wouldn't listen to my words about you man.


----------



## Rhaella (Oct 14, 2007)

Congrats again, Nemesis.



Haterade said:


> We GB members are taking over the staff!



...I think this means it's time for a new sekrit base!


----------



## Curry (Oct 15, 2007)

Congratulations to Genesis!  Even if the nomination was hardly surprising  Good luck!


----------



## carnage (Oct 15, 2007)

Hmm it suprised me curry i havent seen him post in the library

I think they modded him to piss me off



Genesis said:


> Me, i do hardly anything at all. Seriously, probably one of the laziest, most inconsiderate guys you'll ever meet.
> 
> I even said you deserve it more than me.
> 
> They just wouldn't listen to my words about you man.



I doubt u said i deserve it more otherwise you wouldn't have accepted the position. If you suck as library mod tho ill whip your ass.


----------



## Genesis (Oct 15, 2007)

It's okay carnage. Your time will come.


----------



## carnage (Oct 15, 2007)

I doubt it they only give modships to people with gay kids in their avatar or to people with boobs. u have the gay kid in avatar down pat.


----------



## Genesis (Oct 15, 2007)

Didn't HBK used to tell half-naked men to "suck it"? I think you've got the right avatar if we go by your assumptions on how modships are decided.

Seriously, don't give up that hope. Believe in you who believes in yourself.


----------



## carnage (Oct 15, 2007)

not sure i do believe in myself for anything not just modding. i kinda think id be better off dead than alive

oh btw shawn is married to a former wcw nitro girl and has kids.


----------



## Cromer (Oct 15, 2007)

Jetstorm hasn't been noted in the thread.


----------



## carnage (Oct 15, 2007)

Uh yes he has they already congratulated him


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 15, 2007)

If you haven't seen Genesis's threads/posts in the Library then you need to lurk moar. And I really mean *lurk moar*.



Kumo's Cypher said:


> Jetstorm hasn't been noted in the thread.



I was a few pages back Kumo.


----------



## geG (Oct 15, 2007)

I only go into the Library to check for spoilers in the telegrams on tuesday-friday.


----------



## Taxman (Oct 15, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> I was a few pages back Kumo.



possibly meant the first post

*updates*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 15, 2007)

^Oh yeah. :sweat

Thanks TBH and Kumo if that is what you meant.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 15, 2007)

See, I am psychic 

Gratz Genesis, I'm sure you'll do a great job :3

I'm just not sure you'll have time to mod after you and Carnage take your show on the road...


----------



## Curry (Oct 15, 2007)

Actually, Genesis, now I know what was the reason behind your tardiness in replying to my PM earlier today.

I see what u did thar. 


carnage said:


> Hmm it suprised me curry i havent seen him post in the library
> 
> I think they modded him to piss me off


You think so?


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 15, 2007)

carnage this forum isn't out to get you, you're not that special. I sense an undertone of bitterness in some of your posts in here, but you should be appreciative of the recent modships.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 15, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> carnage this forum isn't out to get you, you're not that special. I sense an undertone of bitterness in some of your posts in here, but you should be appreciative of the recent modships.



Don't treat him seriously. It's not worth it.

Actually you should expect to see a slashthrough his name soon methinks...


----------



## carnage (Oct 15, 2007)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Don't treat him seriously. It's not worth it.
> 
> Actually you should expect to see a slashthrough his name soon methinks...



nopers no slash going through my name


----------



## Genesis (Oct 15, 2007)

Curry said:


> Actually, Genesis, now I know what was the reason behind your tardiness in replying to my PM earlier today.
> 
> I see what u did thar.


Actually, that was quite a while before i was offered.


----------



## carnage (Oct 15, 2007)

you arent exercising your duties very well right now genesis


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 15, 2007)

carnage said:


> you arent exercising your duties very well right now genesis



Is he a mod or a Demon fighter?


----------



## carnage (Oct 15, 2007)

He is a soul reaper and he lacks hatred

All the library members are gonna walk over him and he is gonna be every single member in the library's bitch.


----------



## Curry (Oct 15, 2007)

Genesis said:


> Actually, that was quite a while before i was offered.


Am I really supposed to believe you?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 15, 2007)

He was drunk, he doesn't know.


----------



## Genesis (Oct 15, 2007)

Curry said:


> Am I really supposed to believe you?


Believe in me who believes in you.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 15, 2007)

He's ignoring me ¬____¬


----------



## Genesis (Oct 15, 2007)

Am i though TPN? Am i???


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 15, 2007)

Well, not now


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 15, 2007)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Don't treat him seriously. It's not worth it.
> 
> Actually you should expect to see a slashthrough his name soon methinks...


You are psychic.



carnage said:


> nopers no slash going through my name


You were wrong.


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 15, 2007)

carnage is the next generation of trolling huh.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 15, 2007)

No, he's definitely a throwback to ancient times when people had to code their posts from the ground up.


----------



## geG (Oct 15, 2007)

What was he banned for?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 15, 2007)

My God. TPN is a freaking prophet.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 15, 2007)

The signs we're there for everyone to see, in the posts and the forum sub code and the entrails of birds


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 15, 2007)

The Pink Ninja said:


> The signs we're there for everyone to see, in the posts and the forum sub code and the entrails of birds



Oh I knew he would be banned eventually but not right after you spoke about it. 

Not to mention your other predictions...


----------



## Ippy (Oct 15, 2007)

carnage said:


> I doubt it they only give modships to people with gay kids in their avatar or to people with boobs. u have the gay kid in avatar down pat.


I have a fake sports drink in my avatar and pecs.

Why was I modded then?


----------



## Splintered (Oct 15, 2007)

Haterade said:


> I have a fake sports drink in my avatar and pecs.
> 
> Why was I modded then?



You are a good supplier of porn.


----------



## Curry (Oct 16, 2007)

_He showed good loli porn to the right person._


----------



## pajamas (Oct 16, 2007)

Hey genesis,werent you _Tazmo_ ?


----------



## Genesis (Oct 16, 2007)

Tazmo_ not _Tazmo_

And yes. I lived the dream unlike you fools.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 16, 2007)

I am the once and future Tazmo


----------



## Renegade (Oct 19, 2007)

lol carnage.

Oh and congrats, Genesis.


----------



## geG (Oct 20, 2007)

lol Genesis what's your sig about?


----------



## delirium (Oct 20, 2007)

It happened in the mod lounge. TBH got ignored in Gen's intro thread so he posts "Oh I see hoe it is. " So I capped it and made that picture and posted it in the thread. I'm pretty proud of it myself.


----------



## carnage (Oct 20, 2007)

is green lantern a new mod?


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 20, 2007)

Green Lantern was a mod for a couple of months now.  He just had a name change.


----------



## carnage (Oct 20, 2007)

Fucking name changes. I thought they fucking stopped those fucking name changing abilities.


----------



## Shiron (Oct 20, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> Green Lantern was a mod for a couple of months now.  He just had a name change.


Yeah. His original username was radishbak.



carnage said:


> Fucking name changes. I thought they fucking stopped those fucking name changing abilities.


Nope:
Sakon/Ukon: 5.49


----------



## carnage (Oct 20, 2007)

still how many changes has green lantern had in his time here.


----------



## delirium (Oct 20, 2007)

That was his first.


----------



## carnage (Oct 20, 2007)

i would like my name changed to tazmos bitch

edit: but not really


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 20, 2007)

Actually he made Mad Titan before  but still he rarely changes his name.


----------



## carnage (Oct 20, 2007)

damn rockstar u on your game


----------



## delirium (Oct 20, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> Actually he made Mad Titan before  but still he rarely changes his name.



Mad Titan is Rice Ball. Green Latern's old name was Radhisbak

Or was Rice Ball, Thanos? I do remember RB having a Thanos ava. That's probably what I'm thinking of.


----------



## Shiron (Oct 20, 2007)

?<3 said:


> Mad Titan is Rice Ball. Green Latern's old name was Radhisbak
> 
> Or was Rice Ball, Thanos? I do remember RB having a Thanos ava. That's probably what I'm thinking of.


Yeah, Mad Titan was Rice Ball (which he had a Thanos avatar with). He also went by the name Thanoscopter for a bit, I believe. Not sure if he ever used just Thanos, though...


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 20, 2007)

radisbak changed his name though.  I can't remember to what.


----------



## Shiron (Oct 20, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> radisbak changed his name though.  I can't remember to what.


The only thing he ever changed his name to was Green Lantern (his curent).


----------



## carnage (Oct 20, 2007)

shiron how long have u been smod?


----------



## Shiron (Oct 20, 2007)

Well, I was originally smodded on the 3rd of October.
Then I steppted down on the 10th.
Then I said "screw it" and stepped back up as a mod on the 12th.
Then, I felt I was actually ready to smod, so I stepped back up as one yesterday.


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 20, 2007)

lol Shiron, you seemed like you were confused but your back in the game.

Did I ever tell you how much I love your set?  I already saved it in my file ^_^


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 23, 2007)

Hm, seems as though Zach's username is bold. Is the infamous Jew-boy back?


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 23, 2007)

I am curious


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 23, 2007)

Damned shenanigans. Getting my hopes up.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 23, 2007)

Welcome's Ezxx to the team


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 23, 2007)

Congrats ezxx


----------



## Renegade (Oct 23, 2007)

Haha, awesome. Congrats ezxx.

lol @ Kira's sp.


----------



## carnage (Oct 23, 2007)

wow i never even heard of ezxx he must post in only one or two sections


----------



## KamiKazi (Oct 23, 2007)

ezxx is my favorite staff member cause his/her name has two x's in it 

congrats


----------



## carnage (Oct 23, 2007)

three x's would be even better haha


----------



## KamiKazi (Oct 23, 2007)

no it wouldn't have 

i wish to become ezxx's apprentice and follow in their teachings of the almighty zxx. zxx > xxx 


just noticed kira spelled the name wrong 
unless it was done on purpose in which case i totally got the joke


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 23, 2007)

Renegade said:


> Haha, awesome. Congrats ezxx.
> 
> lol @ Kira's sp.



The only way to rectify this situation is for him to change the spelling of his username


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 23, 2007)

Nice move making ezxx a mod, he will do a great job. <3


----------



## carnage (Oct 23, 2007)

maybe he will maybe he wont  he could end up like killua


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 23, 2007)

I wont lie but I never heard of this dude but if others think you will do a good job then all I can do is have faith in you.  Congrats ezxx.

Edit: I remembered already.  He lives and breathes in the OBD.  I can't believe I forgot him.


----------



## pajamas (Oct 23, 2007)

Who is this guy


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 23, 2007)

Congrats Ezxx. I have the utmost faith in your abilities. 



pajamas said:


> Who is this guy



Your new God.


----------



## Genesis (Oct 23, 2007)

Welcoming the ezxx to the team.

OBD needs your help.


----------



## geG (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm sure I've seen ezzx's name around before, just not very often where I post I guess.

But man, that's a lot of mods for the OBD.


----------



## carnage (Oct 23, 2007)

everyone keeps spelling his name wrong  its  E Z X X


----------



## Genesis (Oct 23, 2007)

Geg said:


> I'm sure I've seen ezzx's name around before, just not very often where I post I guess.
> 
> But man, that's a lot of mods for the OBD.


They're losing a mod so they need a replacement.


----------



## Robotkiller (Oct 23, 2007)

Congratulations, comrade.


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 23, 2007)

What the hell is up with LOS?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 25, 2007)

Welcome the newest member to the family Toby Christ, who will be moderating the Cafe


----------



## Shiron (Oct 25, 2007)

Congrats, you definitely deserve it, Toby.


----------



## Ippy (Oct 25, 2007)

That must have been the easiest modding ever.


----------



## furious styles (Oct 25, 2007)

I've been reading TC's posts for so long, it's bizzare to see his name in green. xD


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 25, 2007)

It's over, we won. 

Seriously, congrats to you Toby_Christ and I'm sure you will do great.


----------



## Neji (Oct 25, 2007)

so much green


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 25, 2007)

Congrats Toby.


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 25, 2007)

This was too predictable.  Congrats Toby.


----------



## Genesis (Oct 25, 2007)

Congrats to Toby.

I'm sure you'll do fine.


----------



## geG (Oct 25, 2007)

Congrats. I see your posts a lot when I lurk in the cafe and you always seemed to be one of the most level-headed members there.


----------



## carnage (Oct 26, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> It's over, we won.
> 
> Seriously, congrats to you Toby_Christ and I'm sure you will do great.



he is gonna end up like killua


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 26, 2007)

carnage said:


> he is gonna end up like killua



Killua did a lot of modding until the lsat few months until he only stayed in the Telegrams. Don't be jealous Carnage.


----------



## carnage (Oct 26, 2007)

killua is dead to the site  hes never on

yakushi kabuto might end up like killua also where he will go advisor


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 26, 2007)

carnage said:


> killua is dead to the site  hes never on
> 
> yakushi kabuto might end up like killua also where he will go advisor



YK has notified us of her absence and will be returning soon enough.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 26, 2007)

YK is hot.

She needs to holler at me.


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 26, 2007)

Welcome back to the darkside, Del and yeah I was right ^_^


----------



## carnage (Oct 26, 2007)

right about what


----------



## delirium (Oct 26, 2007)

Damn you're quick. xDD


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 26, 2007)

It was the allure of the game.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 26, 2007)

Gratz to you guy I've never heard of. Don't feed the Endcat.


----------



## Neji (Oct 26, 2007)

I see the carnage modding is doing well


----------



## Pein (Oct 26, 2007)

Neji said:


> I see the carnage modding is doing well



he'll be an admin in no time


----------



## pajamas (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes del is baaack!


----------



## Ippy (Oct 26, 2007)

Neji said:


> I see the carnage modding is doing well


His modding is pending indefinitely.


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Oct 26, 2007)

I figured out about Toby being modded when he pm'ed me about maybe closing my thread if it didnt make it more discussion like


----------



## geG (Oct 26, 2007)

Ahaha, banned again XD


----------



## Genesis (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes.

He didn't give me a proper paragraph in his "copy" thread. That is serious business and got him banned.


----------



## Darkhope (Oct 28, 2007)

ilu D3l.  

Congrats to all new mods.


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 29, 2007)

Congrats to the toby guy.


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Oct 29, 2007)

its Toby_Christ


----------



## Birkin (Oct 30, 2007)

There is something awfully wrong with this thread


----------



## geG (Oct 30, 2007)

Not enough Asian girls?


----------



## Birkin (Oct 30, 2007)

It lacks a certain mod


----------



## Genesis (Oct 30, 2007)

I finally know what that thing in Geg's avatar is.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 30, 2007)

Carnage will never be modded if that is what you are referring to Goku.


----------



## geG (Oct 30, 2007)

Genesis said:


> I finally know what that thing in Geg's avatar is.



lol finally watched those last two episodes?


----------



## Genesis (Oct 30, 2007)

No. 

Only 26. Hope to get 27 finished soon.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 30, 2007)

Genesis said:


> No.
> 
> Only 26. Hope to get 27 finished soon.



You slacker!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 30, 2007)

wat? **


----------



## Birkin (Oct 30, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> Carnage will never be modded if that is what you are referring to Goku.



No, that's not it


----------



## Genesis (Oct 30, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> You slacker!


It's not my fault. I started Guyver. GUYVER!!!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 30, 2007)

Genesis said:


> It's not my fault. I started Guyver. GUYVER!!!


----------



## Genesis (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 30, 2007)

Mullets > Codpieces


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 30, 2007)

Goku said:


> No, that's not it



I can not tell you how close you are to becoming a mod if that is what you want. 



Genesis said:


> It's not my fault. I started Guyver. GUYVER!!!



The last episode is only less then 30 minutes. You can't even give the final episode of Gurren-Laggan that much?


----------



## Birkin (Oct 30, 2007)

You read my like an open cockblock


----------



## Birkin (Oct 30, 2007)

Now seriously, why are the staff slacking with changing names?


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 30, 2007)

Richard Dean Anderson > Guyver.


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Oct 31, 2007)

You were suppose to have your original username forvar!!


----------



## pajamas (Nov 1, 2007)

Welcome back gin <3


----------



## Heero (Nov 1, 2007)

Yay another art mod

Welcome back


----------



## geG (Nov 1, 2007)

"Welcome back"? Who was he/she?


----------



## Apollo (Nov 1, 2007)

Another art mod?


----------



## Curry (Nov 1, 2007)

Ah? I've never seen him/her posting in the Art section 

Good luck!  !


----------



## Genesis (Nov 1, 2007)

^ That's cos he hasn't been active in a long time. He's an old member.

Now that he's back, you'll probably see a lot more of his posts there.


----------



## Curry (Nov 1, 2007)

I figured it out, Genesis


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 1, 2007)

Genie-chan is nothing if not informative


----------



## Genesis (Nov 1, 2007)

Curry said:


> I figured it out, Genesis


Oh, okay. I'm just going to go watch some Guyver.


----------



## Curry (Nov 1, 2007)

Genesis said:


> Oh, okay. I'm just going to go watch some Guyver.


;___;


----------



## troublesum-chan (Nov 1, 2007)

oh god guyver


----------



## troublesum-chan (Nov 1, 2007)

weren't that guy from star wers in that


----------



## Genesis (Nov 1, 2007)

It's an anime T-Chan.

I'm not talking about the real films...though i just got interested in seeing what they may have been like. I watched them when i was very young so i can't remember.


----------



## troublesum-chan (Nov 2, 2007)

lol i knowww

i seen it in animu club


----------



## OniTasku (Nov 2, 2007)

MacGyver > The Guyver


----------



## Genesis (Nov 2, 2007)

*pulls out gun*

Say it one more time. Come on, I dare you! SAY IT!!!


----------



## Curry (Nov 2, 2007)

Genesis said:


> *pulls out gun*
> 
> Say it one more time. Come on, I dare you! SAY IT!!!



*Ties to a chair*

Sheesh.


----------



## Genesis (Nov 2, 2007)

Curry, you were lucky the gun wasn't loaded or else i would have shot you. 

And what's with the tying to a chair?


----------



## Curry (Nov 2, 2007)

Genesis said:


> Curry, you were lucky the gun wasn't loaded or else i would have shot you.
> 
> And what's with the tying to a chair?


You can't shoot me  

 Wouldn't you like to know.. 

*blindfolds*


----------



## pajamas (Nov 5, 2007)

:WOW Welcome back benny <3 :WOW


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 6, 2007)

Benny?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 6, 2007)

A mod from way back TPN. I think it was said that he handled the art sections.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 6, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> A mod from way back TPN. I think it was said that he handled the art sections.



I see


----------



## Heero (Nov 7, 2007)

Wow benny's back?

Welcome back benny


----------



## pajamas (Nov 7, 2007)

:WOW Welcome back Grrblt :WOW


Your name reminds me of GRRRR I want a BLT!


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome back Grrblt. 

Konoha Library has 5 active moderators, so it should be well regulated now.


----------



## Genesis (Nov 7, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> Welcome back Grrblt.
> 
> Konoha Library has 5 active moderators, so it should be well regulated now.


Actually, it only has me as an active mod there with Esponer and Splintered helping out. 

And yes, welcome back to Gerbil.


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 7, 2007)

What about YK and RK?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 7, 2007)

The Dyroness leecher has returned


----------



## Genesis (Nov 7, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> What about YK and RK?


YK will be gone for the most part until later this month.

RK is not really active in Library. He has other sections to handle.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 9, 2007)

*Welcome back Grrblt. You will do a fine job.*


----------



## Robotkiller (Nov 9, 2007)

I try to help out when I can Genesis, it's just that I spread myself out alot these days.

 If you're ever feeling like you're about to burn out just PM me and I'll start patrolling the Library like a hawk on steroids. I shall help you shoulder your burden!


----------



## Raiden (Nov 9, 2007)

*I just realized that "Lovewitches" stepped down and became a normal member. Did Grrblt take her place?*


----------



## delirium (Nov 9, 2007)

No. She's a moderator for the Fanclubs. She'll hopefully be back by December/January though.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 9, 2007)

*Well, that's good. I presumed she was a good mod so I felt at loss when I saw her name in red. It's good to know she will be returning.*


----------



## Genesis (Nov 9, 2007)

Robotkiller said:


> I try to help out when I can Genesis, it's just that I spread myself out alot these days.
> 
> If you're ever feeling like you're about to burn out just PM me and I'll start patrolling the Library like a *hawk on steroids.* I shall help you shoulder your burden!


...

Uchiha Sasuke? 

Who is going to supply the steroids? Madara?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 9, 2007)

Genesis. 

We all know you are secretly building yourself up for smod status RK. 

You have the most sections out of all the new mods. When you do make it be sure to ban Makaveli for the lulz.


----------



## geG (Nov 9, 2007)

What ever happened to carnage?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 9, 2007)

Geg said:


> What ever happened to carnage?



Perma banned at the moment.


----------



## Genesis (Nov 9, 2007)

lol, carnage.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 9, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> Genesis.
> 
> We all know you are secretly building yourself up for smod status RK.
> 
> You have the most sections out of all the new mods. When you do make it be sure to ban Makaveli for the lulz.



*I feel sorry for him and tried to prevent such a rep from befalling him by trying to get the poor guy out of the Chatterbox however, he preferred to stay.*



Genesis said:


> lol, carnage.



*Didn't he make a thread about wanting to become a mod in the library?*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 9, 2007)

He did but it will never happen.


----------



## Robotkiller (Nov 10, 2007)

^
I seriously want to move his courts thread into the blender blades xD


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 10, 2007)

I said that while I was in his court thread. 

We should seriously see if they will let us do it.


----------



## Kagakusha (Nov 10, 2007)

*administrative veto*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 10, 2007)

Kagakusha said:


> *administrative veto*



*over rules* 

We have something epic in court and it may never see the light of day


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 10, 2007)

So can we blade it or not?


----------



## Kagakusha (Nov 10, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> *over rules*
> 
> We have something epic in court and it may never see the light of day



*OVERRULES THE OVERRULE* 



Jetstorm said:


> So can we blade it or not?



*readies the cannons*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 10, 2007)

You know you want to share that with the Blender Kaga. 

Also Zaru's repwhoring guide needs some company.


----------



## Robotkiller (Nov 10, 2007)

Yeah, Kaga. Think of the Blender's needs.


----------



## Genesis (Nov 10, 2007)

You all should be thinking about me. 

But stop before reaching the point of orgasm.


----------



## Kagakusha (Nov 10, 2007)

^ XDDDD

I guess I'm impartial. I mean - in the larger scheme of things, carnage's thread really isn't THAT epic. *reminisces*


----------



## delirium (Nov 10, 2007)

I came.


----------



## geG (Nov 10, 2007)

I wanna seeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 10, 2007)

Since Kaga is indifferent can Kira or Del move it please?


----------



## Kagakusha (Nov 10, 2007)

You can't move it, then he won't have a place to post 

Copy it if you guys wanna~


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 10, 2007)

I knew that. 

Since you are here can you copy it Kaga?


----------



## delirium (Nov 10, 2007)

Dude.. Amaretti is a such beast in that thread. She lays it into him. xDD

I'd rather wait 'til it's all said and done. I'm sure more lulz will ensure if we do.


----------



## Kagakusha (Nov 10, 2007)

Fine 

*ignores Del's suggestion*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 10, 2007)

Fuck Yeah! 

Time to go to the Blender.


----------



## delirium (Nov 10, 2007)

Damn.. ya'll just sealed this dude's NF e-life fate. -_____-


----------



## geG (Nov 10, 2007)

You can always add to it later right?


----------



## Raiden (Nov 10, 2007)

*I saw that thread concerning Carnage. Amaretti layed it to him in that thread.*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 10, 2007)

He sealed his own E-life Del. He caused havoc in many a section and offended many a poster with his comments. Iria and Jessica just to name a few.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 10, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> He sealed his own E-life Del. He caused havoc in many a section and offended many a poster with his comments. Iria and Jessica just to name a few.



*He said he did that without any regardess to being banned because he knew for a fact that he could not become a mod of Konoha Library. So, is he gone for good or is just on a temporary ban?*


----------



## KamiKazi (Nov 10, 2007)

^i'm guessing it'll depend on how he acts in the courts when his months time is up

i miss jessica. her plaza threads were always interesting. then he had to go and try to buy her a star 

 @ his argument as to why he should be mod? because he'd stop acting up xD


----------



## Raiden (Nov 10, 2007)

*Well, that's good however, he has to cut down on the spams if that will ever happen.

I guess Carnage got impatient thinking that his turn would come a long time from now. However, he shouldn't have made that thread in the Library saying that he wants to be a mod (I even warned him to delete it). Those threads truly do ruin any little or major chance that you have, I know that for a fact from first hand experience. Even if you do get away with such a thing, everyone always swears you have some sort of underlying intention of becoming apart of Staff. It's annoying because it's untrue (atleast that's my opinion ). I wonder if we'll see Carnage in the future...*


----------



## KamiKazi (Nov 10, 2007)

you should never join a forum with the sole purpose of becoming a mod in the first place. that was his mistake. just enjoy posting and have fun. if you get offered a position and accept good for you, but you shouldn't expect it to happen. you shouldn't be worrying about how good of a chance you have at becoming a mod or ruining that chance. just follow the forum rules and have fun. he apparently couldn't do that so he's banned. not much of a loss really. i say good riddance .


----------



## Raiden (Nov 10, 2007)

Bumi said:


> you should never join a forum with the sole purpose of becoming a mod in the first place. that was his mistake. just enjoy posting and have fun. if you get offered a position and accept good for you, but you shouldn't expect it to happen. you shouldn't be worrying about how good of a chance you have at becoming a mod or ruining that chance. just follow the forum rules and have fun. he apparently couldn't do that so he's banned. not much of a loss really. i say good riddance .


*
I'll take your word for it that he was a nuiscance. Really, when this nonsense  all started up, I had just ventured out of the Library and into other domains for a while, such as the Chatterbox and Blender.*


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 11, 2007)

Carnage was too embroiled in the idea of becoming a mod and he sought trolling as the means to bring that goal to fruition. That's an asinine approach for someone aiming to be a mod to take and it truly baffles me.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 11, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> Carnage was too embroiled in the idea of becoming a mod and he sought trolling as the means to bring that goal to fruition. That's an asinine approach for someone aiming to be a mod to take and it truly baffles me.



*It puzzles me also because I think he had the mindset that "hey, if I threaten to troll, they will do as I say". However, based upon the analysis  you guys provided, he obviously did not realize that he was not at the advantage and could be banned like everyone else. I suppose everyone has a different way of thinking.*


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 11, 2007)

Think people making this dude too popular for my liking.  You don't feed food to a troll and they will go elsewhere for the food source.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 11, 2007)

So since Iria made such an epic screwup can we assume she's going to get promoted very soon indeed?


----------



## Raiden (Nov 11, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> Think people making this dude too popular for my liking.  You don't feed food to a troll and they will go elsewhere for the food source.


*
There is a lot of discussion of this topic simply because history cannot repeat itself in terms of when Carnage returns. If he does return, he will have to endure being bashed by many people and will still have to post appropiately if he wants to say. We're not fueling the flames, just discussing the aftermath.*



The Pink Ninja said:


> So since Iria made such an epic screwup can we assume she's going to get promoted very soon indeed?



*Iria still feels really bad about that, she hasn't returned since. I feel sorry for her.*


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 11, 2007)

Iria is composed of 72% love...

I'll try and lure her to return :3


----------



## Raiden (Nov 11, 2007)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Iria is composed of 72% love...
> 
> I'll try and lure her to return :3



*Good luck, I heard she was depressed.*


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 11, 2007)

the Divine Emperor said:


> *Good luck, I heard she was depressed.*



Awwww, really? 

The poor tender hearted dear


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 11, 2007)

She has more support than hate but if she thinks hiding will solve her problem, then go for it.   Apologizing to the entire forum and being a bigger person took a lot of courage to do so, even if she didn't realize that yet.


----------



## geG (Nov 11, 2007)

She's probably just taking a break. Her last few posts on the forum certainly didn't make it seem like she wanted to permanently leave.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 11, 2007)

Maybe we should make an pentition of love and forgiveness...


----------



## geG (Nov 11, 2007)

Already one in the Blender


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 11, 2007)

I don't check there anymore really... I feel out of place.

Like I was at a Mensa meeting or something Dx


----------



## Robotkiller (Nov 11, 2007)

lol @ the thought of Henry trying to cheer someone up.


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Nov 11, 2007)

RK go look at you pm box and answer it for once


----------



## geG (Nov 11, 2007)

The Pink Ninja said:


> I don't check there anymore really... I feel out of place.
> 
> Like I was at a Mensa meeting or something Dx



The Blender is too intellectual for you?


----------



## pajamas (Nov 19, 2007)

peK  **


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 19, 2007)

Robotkiller said:


> lol @ the thought of Henry trying to cheer someone up.



Actually I'm pretty good at that 

Just because I'm all down on myself doesn't mean I can't take care of my fellow man when they need me.

Also one of these days it might lead to sexings.



Geg said:


> The Blender is too intellectual for you?



No, too funny ?___?

I am not good at making the lols.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 20, 2007)

Kagakusha and Vegeta stepped down 






The Pink Ninja said:


> Actually I'm pretty good at that
> 
> Just because I'm all down on myself doesn't mean I can't take care of my fellow man when they need me.
> 
> Also one of these days it might lead to sexings.



Where have you been?


----------



## pajamas (Nov 20, 2007)

Welcome back haterade


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 21, 2007)

Obsidan said:


> Where have you been?



*WHY DOES EVERYONE KEEP ASKING THAT! *

I never left. I've always been here. Sure I've been less active than normal the last few weeks but I'm still more active than most.

I've been totally inactive longer than this and people haven't noticed


----------



## Raiden (Nov 21, 2007)

The Pink Ninja said:


> *WHY DOES EVERYONE KEEP ASKING THAT! *
> 
> I never left. I've always been here. Sure I've been less active than normal the last few weeks but I'm still more active than most.
> 
> I've been totally inactive longer than this and people haven't noticed



 If you're here, we just never see you. What sections are you in these days?


----------



## carnage (Nov 27, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> Fuck Yeah!
> 
> Time to go to the Blender.



The blender is for the rejects


----------



## geG (Nov 27, 2007)

O        shi-


----------



## carnage (Nov 28, 2007)

yep i went there  and I hate how there is no shortage of wii in japan.


----------



## Curry (Nov 28, 2007)

Carnage is back!


----------



## Ippy (Nov 28, 2007)

pajamas said:


> Welcome back haterade


He is no more.


----------



## OniTasku (Nov 28, 2007)

Yellow said:


> Taxman needs to replace Vegeta.





Oh...Ryan being an Admin. Deliciously insane.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 28, 2007)

TBH shall be the next in line. 



carnage said:


> The blender is for the rejects



Depends on how you percieve things.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 28, 2007)

Taxman is pretty cool and very helpful. He would do a pretty good job


----------



## OniTasku (Nov 28, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> TBH shall be the next in line.



Actually, I don't doubt that he could become Admin. xD



			
				Jetstorm said:
			
		

> Depends on how you percieve things.



It's for cool rejects.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 28, 2007)

OniTasku said:


> Actually, I don't doubt that he could become Admin. xD




Nah, he's definitely becoming one....well, as soon as he changes his username back the to "the blind hyuuga".


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 28, 2007)

You people know too much. I may have to take you guys in for questioning.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 28, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> You people know too much. I may have to take you guys in for questioning.



Too much about what...the fact that though it seems that Vegeta resigned, he still has all his admin powers, Harlia was demodded and modded again within a day, Kira Yamato actually isn't a pedofile, Staff entertains themself with porno threads in the lower Konoha Landfill, Haterade is relly Seraph, and that Genesis is really Tazmo? I'll never tell...


----------



## OniTasku (Nov 28, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> You people know too much. I may have to take you guys in for questioning.



Thankfully I'm part of the Shadow Administration. I implore you reconsider.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 28, 2007)

Obsidan said:


> Too much about what...the fact that though it seems that Vegeta resigned, he still has all his admin powers, Harlia was demodded and modded again within a day, Kira Yamato actually isn't a pedofile, Staff entertains themself with porno threads in the lower Konoha Landfill, Haterade is relly Seraph, and that Genesis is really Tazmo? I'll never tell...



All of that is common knowledge. You can notice all of that by looking at the Forum leaders board. The other things aren't though. 

@Oni
Really now? I know and have seen all of the Shadow admins and you aren't one of them. 

I have even seen the elusive/inactive NJT.


----------



## OniTasku (Nov 28, 2007)

Rather, I'm more of a minion of theirs. 

NJT coded me a nice little hovel in the servants quarters.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 28, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> All of that is common knowledge. You can notice all of that by looking at the Forum leaders board. The other things aren't though.
> 
> @Oni
> Really now? I know and have seen all of the Shadow admins and you aren't one of them.
> ...



Seriously though, is someone going to replace Vegeta or will there just be four admins?


----------



## Taxman (Nov 28, 2007)

OniTasku said:


> Oh...Ryan being an Admin. Deliciously insane.



isn't it though?

No forum would ever be safe.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 28, 2007)

Taxman said:


> isn't it though?
> 
> No forum would ever be safe.



Internet takeover?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 28, 2007)

OniTasku said:


> Rather, I'm more of a minion of theirs.
> 
> NJT coded me a nice little hovel in the servants quarters.



O'rly? 



Obsidan said:


> Seriously though, is someone going to replace Vegeta or will there just be four admins?



There were 4 before. Vegeta came back and now he is a shadow admin. All of the shadow admins and admins are around at the moment so probably not.


----------



## geG (Nov 28, 2007)

lol I remember when Vash first became an admin and made all the usernames on the board go backwards.


----------



## carnage (Nov 29, 2007)

Curry said:


> Carnage is back!



And you have sparkles!!!!!


----------



## Kagakusha (Dec 1, 2007)

GIVE IT UP FOR THE NEWEST PRINCESS OF FANCLUB LAND

_*NARUKO*_!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 1, 2007)

* OMG OMG OMG *​
Cyn-chan. Long overdue 

Gratz 8D


----------



## Raiden (Dec 1, 2007)

Kagakusha said:


> GIVE IT UP FOR THE NEWEST PRINCESS OF FANCLUB LAND
> 
> _*NARUKO*_!



Congratulations


----------



## pajamas (Dec 1, 2007)

Congrats :WOW


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 1, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## carnage (Dec 1, 2007)

I have never heard of naruko in my life  what does she do only post in one section?


----------



## Kagakusha (Dec 1, 2007)

Because, she used to be Cynycyl. 

Show her love or else


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 1, 2007)

I know her as CynCyn or Cyn-Chan D:


----------



## carnage (Dec 1, 2007)

i still dont know her she must only hang out in the fanclubs section

even the worlds biggest idiot could mod the fanclub section


----------



## Kagakusha (Dec 1, 2007)

Hey carnage. Sup.

Continue with your behavior and you'll be perm'd again. Cheers. ^_^


----------



## Raiden (Dec 1, 2007)

carnage said:


> i still dont know her she must only hang out in the fanclubs section
> 
> even the worlds biggest idiot could mod the fanclub section



When I think about it, I've seen her about once but meh...that's no surprise since I don't visit the fc section much anyway. Think I'll visit there one day.

They green color compliments her name nicely though


----------



## KamiKazi (Dec 1, 2007)

carnage said:


> even the worlds biggest idiot could mod the fanclub section


you give yourself too much credit 


congrats naruko


----------



## Yellow (Dec 1, 2007)

^lol.

Somehow I'm sure that Naruko person insulted me before or contradicted something I said in a way which I disliked.

Can't exactly remember if it was the same member though. Perhaps it was someone with a similar name.

Anyways congrats Naruko.



P.S. I see you lurking Taxman and your set is creepy.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 1, 2007)

It's a Joker Christmas


----------



## Yellow (Dec 1, 2007)

Looks like the joker's putting on a pedo smile.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 1, 2007)

Jingle Bells
Batman Smells
Robin laid an egg
The batmobile lost a wheel
and the Joker got away


----------



## Genesis (Dec 1, 2007)

Ah Batman, the coolest superhero.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 1, 2007)

Taxman said:


> Jingle Bells
> Batman Smells
> Robin laid an egg
> The batmobile lost a wheel
> and the Joker got away



Kira Yamato was looking for a creepy set, you could help him out 

Edit: Lol I keep calling Kira a girl


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 1, 2007)

Congratulations Naruko!


----------



## KamiKazi (Dec 1, 2007)

Obsidan said:


> Kira Yamato was looking for a creepy set, you could help her out


kira is a guy


----------



## Taxman (Dec 1, 2007)

Obsidan said:


> Kira Yamato was looking for a creepy set, you could help *her* out



>____________<

He watches Higurashi no naku Koro ni...he can come up with something himself.


----------



## Yellow (Dec 1, 2007)

Obsidan said:


> Kira Yamato was looking for a creepy set, you could help her out



Kira Yamato is a guy.

And I'm still unclear on Taxman and Kira's relationship. By that I mean I'm still not sure if they're friends or friendly rivals or just rivals?

EDIT: I can understand why you'd mistake Kira for a girl. He does have feminine characteristics.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 1, 2007)

Yellow said:


> Kira Yamato is a guy.
> 
> And I'm still unclear on Taxman and Kira's relationship. By that I mean I'm still not sure if they're friends or friendly rivals or just rivals?
> 
> EDIT: I can understand why you'd mistake Kira for a girl. He does have feminine characteristics.



Lol, I already knew that but absentmindedly put her. It's because I know a lot of female "kira's". 

Never knew they were rivals but friends nonetheless.



Taxman said:


> >____________<
> 
> He watches Higurashi no naku Koro ni...he can come up with something himself.





Good point. I think I'm going to check this anime out. Summary?


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 2, 2007)

Obsidan said:


> When I think about it, I've seen her about once but meh...that's no surprise since I don't visit the fc section much anyway. Think I'll visit there one day.



Heh, I still don't really know some of the mods that stick to specific areas without really posting in the HR.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 2, 2007)

Genesis said:


> Ah Batman, the coolest superhero.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 2, 2007)

INTERNAL 500 SERVER ERROR

Seriously, the thread says there are 570 pages but if you click on page 570, it redirects  you to page 569.

Posting so that page 570 actually exists.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 2, 2007)

first time encountering that error?...


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 2, 2007)

Congratz Susano-O on your modship.


----------



## Curry (Dec 2, 2007)

Congratulations to Naruko <333 

She's one helpful darling, I'm happy


----------



## carnage (Dec 2, 2007)

susano-o is really a mod now?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 3, 2007)

*Breaks away from the outside world*

I'm a bit late but congrats in modship Naruko.


----------



## Heero (Dec 3, 2007)

carnage said:


> susano-o is really a mod now?


is his name green?
Link removed


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 3, 2007)

I think I'll be the next mod.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 3, 2007)

I think we're all modded up at the moment... but maybe Taxman might be promoted to Admin


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 3, 2007)

I am the one who modded Taxman, he answers to me.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 3, 2007)

lol wut?.....


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 3, 2007)

Get back to work.


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 3, 2007)

Naruko is a moderator?

Well congratulations.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 3, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> Get back to work.



make me......oh wait you can't


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 3, 2007)

Don't push me Taxman, I might permban you.


----------



## geG (Dec 3, 2007)

Congrats Cynycyl 

Come back to the blender again once in a while


----------



## Taxman (Dec 3, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> Don't push me Taxman, I might permban you.



go ahead and try...

I just don't find you funny enough to play along...=/


----------



## geG (Dec 3, 2007)

Also



Kagakusha said:


> Hey carnage. Sup.
> 
> Continue with your behavior and you'll be perm'd again. Cheers. ^_^


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 3, 2007)

Taxman said:


> go ahead and try...
> 
> I just don't find you funny enough to play along...=/



I'll be on my way then.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 3, 2007)

TBH...crushing one dream at a time


----------



## carnage (Dec 3, 2007)

Kagakusha said:


> Hey carnage. Sup.
> 
> Continue with your behavior and you'll be perm'd again. Cheers. ^_^



saying an idiot can mod the fanclub section is true and isn;t bad behavior at all. its an opinion and a pretty logical one if im being honest.

Its so easy even a caveman could do it

(cue geico cavemen commercial)


----------



## Raiden (Dec 3, 2007)

carnage said:


> saying an idiot can mod the fanclub section is true and isn;t bad behavior at all. its an opinion and a pretty logical one if im being honest.
> 
> Its so easy even a caveman could do it
> 
> (cue geico cavemen commercial)



Just choose a better word like "inexperienced" rather than idiot.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 4, 2007)

What makes you think any idiot can mod the Fanclubs? You must not be aware of the amount of chaos that happens there from time to time and the overall amount of work there is.


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 4, 2007)

There is quite a bit of chaos actually. From what I have heard from Harlita it is actually a very tiring section to moderate.


----------



## Kagakusha (Dec 5, 2007)

carnage, I wouldn't trust you to mod a collection of rocks. Your logic sucks.

GOOD NEWS EVERYONE. *Kribaby* new Bleach Avenue mod - will be kicking ass and taking names so keep an eye out!


----------



## Raiden (Dec 5, 2007)

Congrats Kribaby


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 5, 2007)

Congrats Kribaby. You are a good fit for the Bleach Avenue.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 5, 2007)

AND WHY ISN'T LASTIER BLEACH AVENUE MOD?!


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 5, 2007)

Kenpachi said:


> AND WHY ISN'T LASTIER BLEACH AVENUE MOD?!



You want a serious answer to that? 

If you must know, the staff is anti-Szyael.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 5, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> You want a serious answer to that?
> 
> If you must know, the staff is anti-Szyael.



Lol, poor Dre


----------



## Darkhope (Dec 5, 2007)

carnage said:


> saying an idiot can mod the fanclub section is true and isn;t bad behavior at all. its an opinion and a pretty logical one if im being honest.
> 
> Its so easy even a caveman could do it
> 
> (cue geico cavemen commercial)



You have _no_ idea, do you? The amount of chaos around there can be as bad as the HoU sometimes. (sometimes. lol.)

Anyway, congrats to all new mods!


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 5, 2007)

That Espada needs to die already. If he can kill Zomari in 3 Syzael should not be alive for so long.  

Damn Kubo and his favorites. 

Rie the Fanclubs are worse then the HoU. I don't have to deal with the Narutard/Uchiha/Anti-Uchiha war like the fanclubs and Library. Also the HoU is only one section that requires real work when the Fanclubs are several.

Not to mention the difference in activity.


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 5, 2007)

Congratulations Kribaby!



Obsidan said:


> Lol, poor Dre


Was Dre expecting to be the Bleach Avenue mod? I know he wanted to be the MD mod.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 5, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> Congratulations Kribaby!
> 
> 
> Was Dre expecting to be the Bleach Avenue mod? I know he wanted to be the MD mod.




No, it's not that. Dre had a huge Szyael pic in  his sig, and Jetstorm just said that Staff is anti Szyael



Jetstorm said:


> That Espada needs to die already. If he can kill Zomari in 3 Syzael should not be alive for so long.
> 
> Damn Kubo and his favorites.
> 
> ...



You've got a point there, right now I'm defending Sasuke from being recklessly bashed in the library. HOU has been rather peaceful and enjoyable of late now that's it's been cleaned up by you and the others. The pairing debate thread was a good idea since it saves the mods of that section from having to clean up a lot of threads that would have basically been the same thing.


----------



## Darkhope (Dec 5, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> Rie the Fanclubs are worse then the HoU. I don't have to deal with the Narutard/Uchiha/Anti-Uchiha war like the fanclubs and Library. Also the HoU is only one section that requires real work when the Fanclubs are several.
> 
> Not to mention the difference in activity.



It depends on how you look at it. Some can argue that because the Fanclubs were made for people to "stay in their own corner" - that you don't have to deal as much spam and flames as you would in the Library and HoU. (especially since those are the real public forums)

Though little do they know... That many people have a habit of talking behind others backs in the FCs. That's something that needs to be worked on. I've been working on that for months in my FCs. People are starting to catch on in the FCs, but HoU... well... 



> HOU has been rather peaceful and enjoyable of late now



....

I gather you haven't been there much. 

It's not _as_ bad. Things are improving. But it's definitely not peaceful. 

Summer was the worst time for the HoU. The number of threads I reported probably exceeded 100.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 6, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS KRIBABY!jlkshef;ZSJ

/ignores HoU talk. xD


----------



## Curry (Dec 6, 2007)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> CONGRATULATIONS KRIBABY!jlkshef;ZSJ
> 
> /ignores HoU talk. xD



You HoU mod, don't run away from responsibility 

Congratulations Kribaby, even if we don't know each other =)


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 6, 2007)

Congratulations Kribaby.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 6, 2007)

YK stop ignoring talk of our section! 



Obsidian said:


> You've got a point there, right now I'm defending Sasuke from being recklessly bashed in the library. HOU has been rather peaceful and enjoyable of late now that's it's been cleaned up by you and the others. The pairing debate thread was a good idea since it saves the mods of that section from having to clean up a lot of threads that would have basically been the same thing.



Lost cause my friend. The Uchiha bashing can't be stopped. We can only try to reduce the amount of flames and trolling as a result of it.

Thanks for the compliment. 



Darkhope said:


> It depends on how you look at it. Some can argue that because the Fanclubs were made for people to "stay in their own corner" - that you don't have to deal as much spam and flames as you would in the Library and HoU. (especially since those are the real public forums)
> 
> Though little do they know... That many people have a habit of talking behind others backs in the FCs. That's something that needs to be worked on. I've been working on that for months in my FCs. People are starting to catch on in the FCs, but HoU... well...



Tell that to some of the Narutards that troll the Uchiha fanclubs.

We have instances of people going into member fanclubs and starting shit with the person it is for.

Also can't forget about the pairing fandoms though they have gotten better thanks to you, Nick Soapdish, and the other owners.

Then we had the UG and some of the newer GB trolling each other very recently and I doubt people have forgotten the newer GB members having the feud with the UYB.

People don't stay in their corners even if you give them one that stretches for miles. 

The fanclubs are one of the more stressful places to mod in my opinion along with the Library. HoU would have been easier if we didn't have to start from close to rock bottom.




> ....
> 
> I gather you haven't been there much.
> 
> ...



I have found things to be easier to deal with since the debate thread was set up minus the mass section bans. Now I just need to deal with the normal clean up and smack the spammers.


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 6, 2007)

Congratulations Kribaby. 

Wasn't their talk a while back about a Gaming Dept. Moderator?


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 6, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> YK stop ignoring talk of our section!


Sorry, busy taking over the landfill with threads. --; HoU + KL is win. Argh, 11 in one day? Besides, I knew you would field the questions well enough.


----------



## carnage (Dec 6, 2007)

Vyse said:


> Congratulations Kribaby.
> 
> Wasn't their talk a while back about a Gaming Dept. Moderator?



Yes but it if they do make one it wont be u


----------



## KamiKazi (Dec 6, 2007)

congrats kribaby


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 7, 2007)

@Genesis
It was discussed for a bit but DS never brought it back up. I already know who he wants unless he has changed his mind from last time.



Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Sorry, busy taking over the landfill with threads. --; HoU + KL is win. Argh, 11 in one day? Besides, I knew you would field the questions well enough.



You have been hard at work I see. 

Glad you didn't have any doubts.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 7, 2007)

The Library seemed to be fairly epic fail when I checked in on it yesterday ¬___¬


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 7, 2007)

Well most of the Library mods are gone except Grrblt and YK. Everyone else is either having connection problems, rarely goes there/inactive, or is on a break for a few days. :sweat


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 7, 2007)

Well, I'm not sure it was the fail that can be cured by modding ¬___¬


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 7, 2007)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Well, I'm not sure it was the fail that can be cured by modding ?___?



Oh if it was the typical Library nonsense no amount of modding can stop it.


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 7, 2007)

DS isn't going anywhere so I wouldn't put your heart out on that.  I do feel that the Sports Bar should have a mod, but like Channel 12-Konoha TV having so called active mods, it's not happening.


----------



## geG (Dec 7, 2007)

lol what happened in the library?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 7, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> DS isn't going anywhere so I wouldn't put your heart out on that.  I do feel that the Sports Bar should have a mod, but like Channel 12-Konoha TV having so called active mods, it's not happening.



We don't expect him to but he has brought it up not too long ago. He hasn't mentioned anything recently so we assume that he can handle it.

Channel 12 has Kira and Taxman frequenting the place often so I doubt that anyone will be added. We already know who is next in line if there was a dire need anyway.

I cant really speak for the sports bar but Del said that he was handling it last I checked.



Geg said:


> lol what happened in the library?



I didn't go in there yesterday so your guess is as good as mine.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 7, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> Channel 12 has Kira and Taxman frequenting the place often so I doubt that anyone will be added. *We already know who is next in line if there was a dire need anyway.*



Me of course


----------



## geG (Dec 7, 2007)

Yeah you should totally be a mod Kira


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 7, 2007)

Geg said:


> Yeah you should totally be a mod Kira



I would so clean up that section  

First, I'd scrap anything not "Yuri" friendly and only allow anime threads I approved of


----------



## Curry (Dec 7, 2007)

I think we should make "Kira for mod" support thread in the CB now


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 7, 2007)

Curry said:


> I think we should make "Kira for mod" support thread in the CB now



I would humbly accept the nomination


----------



## Kaki (Dec 7, 2007)

Kira: The uber mod.


----------



## geG (Dec 7, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> only allow anime threads I approved of



Isn't that still every anime ever made?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 7, 2007)

Kira.


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 7, 2007)

I'll probably be modded this month, I can feel it coming.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 7, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> I would humbly accept the nomination



I'd vote no...you're just a fucking spammer


----------



## Raiden (Dec 7, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> Well most of the Library mods are gone except Grrblt and YK. Everyone else is either having connection problems, rarely goes there/inactive, or is on a break for a few days. :sweat



Not surprised, the library can get very fustrating and/or uninteresting.



Geg said:


> lol what happened in the library?



There are no longer in depth threads in the section, if any barely. Most threads now are just questions and short comments. The theories are awefully redundant but I think all of this is the manga's fault since basically, we've had two volumes of nothing really happening. If something did happen, it's stretched out.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 7, 2007)

Taxman said:


> I'd vote no...you're just a fucking spammer



Thats how he got his 50k+ post count.


----------



## carnage (Dec 7, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> I'll probably be modded this month, I can feel it coming.


 
You just pretty much asked to be one  so now u will never be one


----------



## King (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm extremely sorry for disrespecting any mods, but I never see any, I mean absolutely any, in the Tech Department. Is there even any for it?


----------



## carnage (Dec 7, 2007)

if theres not i would do it i love technology But they wont let me be a mod ever lol.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 7, 2007)

carnage said:


> You just pretty much asked to be one  so now u will never be one



He has a better chance of being a mod than you.

You'll never be a mod.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Dec 7, 2007)

Wow, Ive never seen this thread before, Its kinda cool

Is this where new mods are decided on?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 7, 2007)

Lurk more


----------



## Raiden (Dec 7, 2007)

Reckless! said:


> Wow, Ive never seen this thread before, Its kinda cool
> 
> Is this where new mods are decided on?



No, this is where new mods are announced. Decisions on new mods happen in HR (a secret forum that only staff can see)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 7, 2007)

King Moveknat said:


> I'm extremely sorry for disrespecting any mods, but I never see any, I mean absolutely any, in the Tech Department. Is there even any for it?


Some of us happen to be invisible  


Taxman said:


> I'd vote no...you're just a fucking spammer



Not even if I bribed you?


----------



## carnage (Dec 7, 2007)

Yahiko said:


> He has a better chance of being a mod than you.
> 
> You'll never be a mod.



since he hinted at wanting to be one now he has no chance  same as me


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 7, 2007)

carnage said:


> since he hinted at wanting to be one now he has no chance  same as me



Actually you had no chance before that


----------



## carnage (Dec 7, 2007)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Actually you had no chance before that



Yeah well I would be more dedicated and better as a mod than you ever would.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 7, 2007)

carnage said:


> Yeah well I would be more dedicated and better as a mod than you ever would.





I see someone didn't take my advice. Stop bringing that up for your own sake. 



> Lost cause my friend. The Uchiha bashing can't be stopped. We can only try to reduce the amount of flames and trolling as a result of it.
> 
> Thanks for the compliment.



Ofcourse, but I think that you should cut down on it as much as possible since Uchiha bashing is very influencial towards others, who might even consider joining the party. I'm not saying crack down on any anti Uchihism, just take inititive when it gets out of control.


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 7, 2007)

carnage said:


> You just pretty much asked to be one  so now u will never be one



Oh damn.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 7, 2007)

carnage said:


> Yeah well I would be more dedicated and better as a mod than you ever would.



We'll never discover if you're right


----------



## Raiden (Dec 7, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> Oh damn.



Lol, not necessarily. Just don't go run about the place saying it, I know you ddin't mean any harm 




~Kira Yamato~ said:


> I would humbly accept the nomination



I nominate you both since both of you read like every ever published. Taxman and I have absolutely nothing in common 



The Pink Ninja said:


> We'll never discover if you're right



And it has begun


----------



## carnage (Dec 7, 2007)

The Pink Ninja said:


> We'll never discover if you're right



You are correct But you will get modded eventually


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 7, 2007)

Over an infinite period of time I will, if only because everyone else dies of old age first.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 7, 2007)

carnage said:


> You are correct But you will get modded eventually




Carnage, I haven't seen you around-only in this thread. Where do you dwell on the forums?


----------



## Taxman (Dec 7, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Not even if I bribed you?



Bribed me with what?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 7, 2007)

Obsidian said:


> Carnage, I haven't seen you around-only in this thread. Where do you dwell on the forums?



He posted in the Library convo thread ages ago but I forget about what...

Probably the same thing as in here. He does turn up in the Library, rarely.


----------



## carnage (Dec 7, 2007)

Obsidian said:


> Carnage, I haven't seen you around-only in this thread. Where do you dwell on the forums?



Thanks for asking. I usually go in the tech section,cafe, and konoha library. been spending some time in society tv too.

i love computer stuff i made my own.


----------



## Genesis (Dec 7, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> @Genesis
> It was discussed for a bit but DS never brought it back up. I already know who he wants unless he has changed his mind from last time.


I see you've confused Vyse with me, old buddy, old pal. 

...

Yeah, he has my old avatar so i see why. 


The Pink Ninja said:


> The Library seemed to be fairly epic fail when I checked in on it yesterday ¬___¬


I wonder what i missed.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 7, 2007)

Genesis said:


> I wonder what i missed.



Nothing; that's just what's so sad. There was an extremist yesterday that tried to break as many rules as possible but it was just probably some kid since they only tried to post in the spoilers section. Grrblt handled it pretty well.


----------



## Cytrin (Dec 7, 2007)

Congrats to Pek *The* Villain on 1/3 adminship, its overdue


----------



## Darkhope (Dec 7, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> Tell that to some of the Narutards that troll the Uchiha fanclubs.
> 
> We have instances of people going into member fanclubs and starting shit with the person it is for.
> 
> ...



Everyone gets a troll once in awhile.

Lol Yeah, but it's not an everyday thing.

Haha the pairing thing is being worked on. You have no idea how much we've done. We have our "owner meetings" on MSN once in awhile. 

Again, it's not an everyday thing.

I didn't state they did, but I stated that their _supposed to_. Meanwhile, in a public thread... well...

I didn't say Fanclubs was hard to mod. I actually stated the opposite. 



> I have found things to be easier to deal with since the debate thread was set up minus the mass section bans. Now I just need to deal with the normal clean up and smack the spammers.



The one debate thread - I was always in favor of that. I brought that up with Spectrum awhile back.  Seems the mods agreed.


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 7, 2007)

carnage said:


> Yes but it if they do make one it wont be u



I was not requesting the position. Nor do I believe that I would even receive the nomination. However, the reason I asked was because it was my idea and I was wondering if it had been followed up on.


----------



## scerpers (Dec 8, 2007)

So wait....there are all these mods and not even 1/2 of them are on?

Smooth



			
				Jetty said:
			
		

> Tell that to some of the Narutards that troll the Uchiha fanclubs.
> 
> We have instances of people going into member fanclubs and starting shit with the person it is for.
> 
> ...



UCHIhA-TarDz iz SerIZ BizINIZZ!!!

No but in all seriousness, the Uchiha-trolling is getting very annoying over in the KL


----------



## Raiden (Dec 8, 2007)

Wallshadow said:


> So wait....there are all these mods and not even 1/2 of them are on?
> 
> Smooth



They all have real lives to attend to and usually seem to work in shifts. Esponer comes in the morning and leaves by noon, Jetstorm takes over, etc. Some of them are very busy though, Taxman is getting a lot of work from college while Iria is taking exams. Others just need a break from the site especially when they have to decide how they are to handle comments like these:




Sasuke_Bateman said:


> She rode the Uchiha penis to palace of pleasure.





Id said:


> Karin will suck the semen of your dick...that sucks for Naruto, who apparently has no dick





Tobi-kun666 said:


> Karin smexed Sasuke when he wasn't looking. It all happened when Sasuke was angrily glaring at a picture of Itachi hanging on the wall. He was so zoned out by his rage and hate, that he didn't notice his pants were pulled down and that his dick was getting smexed up by Karin.





Sasuke_Bateman said:


> She rode the Uchiha penis to palace of pleasure.




Take a look at all the clean up Genesis had to do, on one page

As you can see, the job gets fustrating and tiring, breaks are necessary and understandable.

Besides it's Friday, no surprise that they aren't on.


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 8, 2007)

Wallshadow said:


> So wait....there are all these mods and not even 1/2 of them are on?
> 
> Smooth
> 
> ...



Can you blame them,Whether or not they want to accept the fact that sasuke might lose this fight is another thing all together.


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 8, 2007)

Canute87 said:
			
		

> Can you blame them,Whether or not they want to accept the fact that sasuke might lose this fight is another thing all together.



...Yes I can. Arguing is one thing but trolling and flaming is another.


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 8, 2007)

Vyse said:


> I was not requesting the position. Nor do I believe that I would even receive the nomination. However, the reason I asked was because it was my idea and I was wondering if it had been followed up on.



You shouldn't of even answered him.  Don't let anyone put you down, if you want to be one some day, then go for it.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 8, 2007)

carnage said:


> Yeah well I would be more dedicated and better as a mod than you ever would.


I believe in you.


Byakuya said:


> Oh damn.



Byakuya.........


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 8, 2007)

~M~ said:
			
		

> I believe in you.



I believe in you as well..


----------



## Raiden (Dec 8, 2007)

Cytrin said:


> Congrats to Pek *The* Villain on 1/3 adminship, its overdue



Right, I completely forgot. Congrats Pek, though I think you should bolded "Pek" instead of "the".



carnage said:


> Thanks for asking. I usually go in the tech section,cafe, and konoha library. been spending some time in society tv too.
> 
> i love computer stuff i made my own.



Alright then ^^. You see, you're a much more likeable guy when you just chill.



Vyse said:


> I believe in you as well..



You just gotta believe


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 8, 2007)

Obsidian said:
			
		

> Have no idea what's so funny but I won't break the trend



Neither do I. However, it is too bad I edited my post.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 8, 2007)

Vyse said:


> Neither do I. However, it is too bad I edited my post.



Great, now I have to come up with a new joke


----------



## Robotkiller (Dec 8, 2007)

Obsidian said:


> Not surprised, the library can get very fustrating and/or uninteresting.



When I'm done taking care of my sections (ie: when the drama stops) I usually pop into the Library and Hou and clean up what I can. But yeah, it's a frustrating job.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 8, 2007)

Vyse said:


> I believe in you as well..



That's normal.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 9, 2007)

Obsidian said:


> Nothing; that's just what's so sad. There was an extremist yesterday that tried to break as many rules as possible but it was just probably some kid since they only tried to post in the spoilers section. Grrblt handled it pretty well.



Not what I was talking about. Most of those shitty threads are still there ?__?

And in some cases rated 4 or 5 stars.


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 9, 2007)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Not what I was talking about. Most of those shitty threads are still there ?__?
> 
> And in some cases rated 4 or 5 stars.



I find it rather hard to post in most of the threads you are speaking of. Mainly because I cannot think of anything to say to their sort of logic. However, when I do post there I simply correct people on their mistakes; like evidence from the manga, or certain abilities.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 9, 2007)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Not what I was talking about. Most of those shitty threads are still there ?__?
> 
> And in some cases rated 4 or 5 stars.



It's the tards, they keep ruining threads. Along with that no one is making any quality threads and only few are giving quality posts. Some are very good posters but only reveal this talent when under fire. Why not do it on a regular basis?

I just created a databook thread containing information from both volumes and am awaiting it to be stickied. With that, I hope we can get more quality responses since a reference would be available.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 9, 2007)

Well personally I can think of a few respected memebrs who seem more detractors of the Library than people to add to it ¬__¬



> I find it rather hard to post in most of the threads you are speaking of. Mainly because I cannot think of anything to say to their sort of logic. However, when I do post there I simply correct people on their mistakes; like evidence from the manga, or certain abilities.



Sometimes I just can't post in them at all but I useally make the effort to create a reasonable and easily read post :<


----------



## Renegade (Dec 10, 2007)

Am I mod yet?


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 10, 2007)

Renegade said:


> Am I mod yet?



It appears as if you are not.


----------



## carnage (Dec 10, 2007)

Renegade said:


> Am I mod yet?



You lack hatred


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 10, 2007)

Two more days now, I'm sure they'll mod me!


----------



## Orochimaru (Dec 10, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> Two more days now, I'm sure they'll mod me!



No. Obsidian is next in line, right after setoshi. You'll have to wait a little bit longer.


----------



## Curry (Dec 10, 2007)

Orochimaru said:


> No. Obsidian is next in line, right after setoshi. You'll have to wait a little bit longer.



You forgot carnage. How could you?  His modship is already long overdue.


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 10, 2007)

Orochimaru said:


> No. Obsidian is next in line, right after setoshi. You'll have to wait a little bit longer.



But....!


----------



## Orochimaru (Dec 10, 2007)

Curry said:


> You forgot carnage. How could you?  His modship is already long overdue.



Oh shit you're right! How could I've forgotten carnage. 

What do you think the most suitable section for him to mod would be? Let's nominate him to be in charge of the rep department.


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 10, 2007)

I'd gladly mod the Byakuya subforum.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 10, 2007)

We have an opening for Yuri mod


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 10, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> We have an opening for Yuri mod



That should be Gabzilla then.

Her custom title is "Yuri Queen" afterall 

And she owns the Yuri FC


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 10, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> We have an opening for Yuri mod



Haha. I vote for you and me, CJ.

Or TPN's person.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 10, 2007)

The Pink Ninja said:


> That should be Gabzilla then.
> 
> Her custom title is "Yuri Queen" afterall
> 
> And she owns the Yuri FC





Phosphene said:


> Haha. I vote for you and me, CJ.
> 
> Or TPN's person.



Excellent...we can never have enough Yuri Mods


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 10, 2007)

Gabzy?!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 10, 2007)

Gabby has alot of grassroots supporters as you can see


----------



## Raiden (Dec 10, 2007)

Orochimaru said:


> No. Obsidian is next in line, right after setoshi. You'll have to wait a little bit longer.



Your sarcasm doesn't amuse me . But lol, no thanks. That was just a phase that everyone made a big deal out of ^^




~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Excellent...we can never have enough Yuri Mods



Gabzilla, just look at his usertitle


----------



## Renegade (Dec 11, 2007)

Vyse said:


> It appears as if you are not.


Rats. :can



carnage said:


> You lack hatred


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 11, 2007)

Gabzy is a Girl.


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 11, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> Gabzy is a Girl.



There's no such thing as, girls on the internet. It's a myth. 

 This was not meant to offend anyone, it was but a simple joke.


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 11, 2007)

^I made a slight joke like that in here and I received a neg rep.  A female said I hurt her feelings and I make it so hard for females to be accepted in here and all kinds of woman rights stuff lol.  Be careful, Vyse.


----------



## carnage (Dec 11, 2007)

girls using the internet is like woman driving. it shouldnt be allowed for the safety of everyone.


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 11, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> ^I made a slight joke like that in here and I received a neg rep.  A female said I hurt her feelings and I make it so hard for females to be accepted in here and all kinds of woman rights stuff lol.  Be careful, Vyse.



Seriously?

Alright, perhaps I shall add that I am simply joking at the bottom of my post.


----------



## geG (Dec 11, 2007)

The Pink Ninja said:


> I'm a girl on the internets


----------



## carnage (Dec 11, 2007)

wtf?             .


----------



## Raiden (Dec 11, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> ^I made a slight joke like that in here and I received a neg rep.  A female said I hurt her feelings and I make it so hard for females to be accepted in here and all kinds of woman rights stuff lol.  Be careful, Vyse.



Some people are very sensitive. It's a good thing Kira Yamato isn't though, I kept calling him a girl up until the other day.


----------



## Renegade (Dec 12, 2007)

carnage said:


> wtf?             .


Tarp.
**


----------



## Raiden (Dec 13, 2007)

I just realized that Amaretti resigned. Why?


----------



## Taxman (Dec 13, 2007)

she's going to be inactive due to christmas


----------



## GrimaH (Dec 13, 2007)

​


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 14, 2007)

Taxman said:


> she's going to be inactive due to christmas



That's a shame. I know some people were hoping she would color a certain page in the upcoming chapter. 

Do you know when she will be returning?


----------



## DemonLordSesshoumaru (Dec 16, 2007)

I like amaretti's colorings...

The pairing threads are starting to become bad again...are the HoU burning out?


----------



## Taxman (Dec 17, 2007)

Vyse said:


> That's a shame. I know some people were hoping she would color a certain page in the upcoming chapter.
> 
> Do you know when she will be returning?



sometime after christmas


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 17, 2007)

Taxman said:


> sometime after christmas



Vague enough?


----------



## Curry (Dec 17, 2007)

Okay, this thread is for Super Heroes. 

Zaru is a Hero/Villain


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 17, 2007)

Curry said:


> Okay, this thread is for Super Heroes.
> 
> Zaru is a Hero/Villain



...The member, or character?


----------



## Curry (Dec 17, 2007)

The member, obviously.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 17, 2007)

Zaru is mastermind. A hero he could be. 



DemonLordSesshoumaru said:


> I like amaretti's colorings...
> 
> The pairing threads are starting to become bad again...are the HoU burning out?



Not at all. That section will always have loads of retarded pairing crap just like the Library will always have the Naru/Sasu war. No amount of modding is going to remove that as long as the posters of the sections talk about the same shit over and over again.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 17, 2007)

Zaru will always be a hero 



> Not at all. That section will always have loads of retarded pairing crap just like the Library will always have the Naru/Sasu war. No amount of modding is going to remove that as long as the posters of the sections talk about the same shit over and over again.



The wars in the Library have died down a bit. The battle has been taken to Konoha Park-that's much better than it being in the original section.


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 17, 2007)

Even still, I am slightly saddened at the declining bar for the threads made in the Konaha Library.


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 17, 2007)

Zaru is an hero.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 17, 2007)

Zaru is legendary.


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 17, 2007)

Stop this nonsense.

*I *am legendary.


----------



## Escape The Fate (Dec 17, 2007)

Pairing thread closed. Irritated, Jetstorm. I would be too if I had to deal with that.

lulz pairings. Jetstorm getting tied of it already? 

I swear you guys should mod a pairing fan. See how it works out.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 17, 2007)

^Mod a pairing fan? It would probably end up with anyone supporting other pairings banned, I don't think that's the best idea


----------



## Escape The Fate (Dec 17, 2007)

Not unless you get someone unbiased.  Not that I know anything, but from mere observation I can name some that I'd nominate. I don't know. It would be interesting.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 17, 2007)

Escape The Fate said:


> Not unless you get someone unbiased.  Not that I know anything, but from mere observation I can name some that I'd nominate. I don't know. It would be interesting.



Mods don't put someone into position just because it would mark as interesting but only if there is a need of help in a particular section. Let's say that Jetstorm requested that he needed a pairing mod in order to help him maintain HOU. It wouldn't necessarily happen but Staff would discuss the matter since Jetstorm is a mod and his cry of help is one that should be taken seriously. 

But go ahead and give your nominations, it couldn't possibly do any harm.


----------



## Escape The Fate (Dec 17, 2007)

Oh, I know that.  I was saying that, from observation and a neutral point of view (I honestly could give a rats ass about pairings) I could name some people. I don't think staff would care about me though. I could name for the hell of it. ::shrugs:: XD

Maybe Jetstorm doesn't need help. In the long run, I think it he will. Because he is only one person and that's a lot of shit to deal with. That's why I'm saying they should get someone else in now that has an interest in pairings/wouldn't mind dealing with them.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 17, 2007)

If Jetstorm says he needs some help, I don't think selecting a new mod would be the first option. There are other mods (mods of HOU) that are supposed to help him with that thread, and if he makes a request to have additional help in order to have it kept under control, those designated mods should be the first on the list.


----------



## Escape The Fate (Dec 17, 2007)

Yes. But I rarely see those other mods save for Yakushi Kabuto in the House of Uzumaki. That's the problem. It looks undermodded. That's my opinion at least.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 17, 2007)

-chuckles-

I noticed the same thing but didn't go under that assumption because sometimes mods clean up a section without posting. I didn't really like the other two choices for mods of HOU since they already have to work rigourously in order to clean up other sections. Harlita is responsible for the fanclub section and even said that the job was tiring. It's true since the fanclub section is the second biggest, the Library being the first. RK, though not complaining is responsible for the Plaza, Chatterbox, and Blender. It takes a lot, even with Iria's (the other mod of these three sections) to keep them in check. HOU isn't just some other section, it has been notorious for the messes that have spawned in it's past. I agree with what you're saying but since there are other mods, I don't know if that will be the approach taken.


----------



## Escape The Fate (Dec 17, 2007)

I usually wouldn't if not for the fact that most mods don't like going into the HofU and some flat out refused to handle it. XD

And that's the thing, because the other mods there are busy with other sections (even Jetstorm has other sections) it's probably very hard to mod. The HofU is not something you can take lightly. Same deal for the Library. That's why I proposed modding a 'pairing' mod in the first place here. They can deal strictly with those threads and make the load easier for poor Jetstorm and YK.

But whatever they decide to do. I'm sure things will get worked out. I hope at least.


----------



## Genesis (Dec 18, 2007)

I think i should request powers over HoU and just pop into pairing threads every once in a while. 

Taking bets right now; how many members would Genesis end up banning  with a few peeks into the thread? 

Any takers? Huh? Eh?

Okay, i understand.


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 18, 2007)

I place my money on Genesis banning all members associated with "pairings". This forum needs to be cleaned up and Genesis is the man to do it.


----------



## geG (Dec 18, 2007)

I think Jetstorm prefers to take on all of the pairing stuff on his own


----------



## Sin (Dec 18, 2007)

I read something about Pek in here. I assumed he bolded his name to stand out from Mori's.

What happened? 

(skimmed the first two posts, didn't see any pek in there)


----------



## carnage (Dec 18, 2007)

Genesis said:


> I think i should request powers over HoU and just pop into pairing threads every once in a while.
> 
> Taking bets right now; how many members would Genesis end up banning  with a few peeks into the thread?
> 
> ...



knowing you probably ban like 10 people


----------



## Raiden (Dec 18, 2007)

Sin said:


> I read something about Pek in here. I assumed he bolded his name to stand out from Mori's.
> 
> What happened?
> 
> (skimmed the first two posts, didn't see any pek in there)



The "the" in Pek the Villain was bolded because he was granted 1/3 adminship. Cheers


----------



## Sin (Dec 18, 2007)

Obsidian said:


> The "the" in Pek the Villain was bolded because he was granted 1/3 adminship. Cheers


Which gives him, what powers, exactly?


----------



## KamiKazi (Dec 18, 2007)

Sin said:


> Which gives him, what powers, exactly?


access to 1/3 of the admin cp i believe. what powers exactly i dunno. 

test him and find out


----------



## geG (Dec 19, 2007)

I don't think he actually has 1/3 adminship guys

Just 1/3 of his name is bolded, hence "1/3 admin".


----------



## Taxman (Dec 19, 2007)

aw...explaining it ruins the joke


----------



## geG (Dec 19, 2007)

That's what I'm here for.


----------



## KamiKazi (Dec 19, 2007)

Geg said:


> I don't think he actually has 1/3 adminship guys
> 
> Just 1/3 of his name is bolded, hence "1/3 admin".


i figured as much but feared a ban if i spoke up


----------



## carnage (Dec 19, 2007)

Yeah god forbid you get banned for a week and actually do something constructive with your life


----------



## KamiKazi (Dec 19, 2007)

i'm not that active on NF. i go through many periods of complete inactivity actually 

but since you bring up the subject carnage lets talk about you, who comes on NF very actively:

1. with dreams of modship only to have them crushed
2. with a crush on a girl only to have her leave the forum because of you
3. to try and be a successful troll only to fail
4. to remain active and still fucking fail

...need i go on?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 19, 2007)

Despite popular belief, I do have _some_ interest in pairings. I have no _real_ problems with dealing with the threads that pop up. I just mod the section the way I do because of how the pairings get out of hand and people start going down the same tired road of disaster.

That is why the debate thread is so strict and why I end up killing other ones so fast when they pop up.

As far as mod candidates go, I already know who I want to replace/join me if I feel it is needed and my fellow staff members agree with it. After that person I have another in mind from the HoU's current state of affairs.

Feel free to PM me your nominations though and I will keep them in mind.


----------



## geG (Dec 19, 2007)

Knuckles said:


> 2. with a crush on a girl only to have her leave the forum because of you



Elaborate please; first I've heard of this


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 20, 2007)

Pretty sure I'll get modded this week.


----------



## delirium (Dec 20, 2007)

I hope I am. I've been really helpful this past week.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 20, 2007)

Delirium said:


> I hope I am. I've been really helpful this past week.



You haven't been paying your required tributes.

*rejects your application*


----------



## murasex (Dec 20, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> Pretty sure I'll get modded this week.



I lol'd bunchies.


----------



## carnage (Dec 20, 2007)

Knuckles said:


> i'm not that active on NF. i go through many periods of complete inactivity actually
> 
> but since you bring up the subject carnage lets talk about you, who comes on NF very actively:
> 
> ...



Actually it was people calling her ugly and a slut over and over in one thread I made that made her leave.those kids that did that know who they are But I think they were all banned anyways.

BTW jessica came back a long time ago

Oh and you better believe if i wanna troll I am damn good at getting people pissed off easy  I definately win at that.

and I am really not that active I got the majority of my posts in like 4 months and I havent posted that much  since then.

At the most I make about 15 posts a week max normally.


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 20, 2007)

hello world said:


> I lol'd bunchies.



You'll be the first member I permban.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 20, 2007)

lol Byakuya. 



hello world said:


> I lol'd bunchies.



I almost never see you come down this way.


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 20, 2007)

So Jetstorm, I saw in an earlier post that you had a member in mind to aid you in moderation. Care to tell us what House of Uzumaki regular it is?

I don't visit that section much, so I sadly I do not have any nominations.


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 20, 2007)

Obsidian said:


> I don't think Staff is allowed to tell regular members what their chances are. Someone asked Kira Yamato the same thing and he said that he couldn't for the same reason.



What?

I was not asking if any member had a certain chance of becoming a moderator. I am unsure if you saw his earlier post, but he was also asking for our nominations on a House of Uzumaki moderator. Perhaps we should wait to hear his response, as I am rather sure the circumstances are different than you suggest. Even if the end result turns out to be the same.


----------



## KamiKazi (Dec 20, 2007)

no, he's right. staff aren't suppose to tell who potential mods are cause if someone isn't chosen it could have negative effects, so it's best to keep it all hush hush.

we aren't mods though so we can nominate whoever we want, since it may not be taken into consideration anyway and can't really have any negative effects. being nominated by a fellow member is simply flattery.


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 20, 2007)

I know that the moderators are not technically supposed to tell members , but no one outside of the recipients can read PM's. 

I also never stated he was wrong in his post, just correcting him on what I was really asking, as the way it was stated made it seem like I personally was asking for my chances.



			
				Vyse said:
			
		

> *Perhaps we should wait to hear his response, as I am rather sure the circumstances are different than you suggest. Even if the end result turns out to be the same.*


----------



## Mori` (Dec 20, 2007)

he won't give mention here I'm fairly sure.

nominations is one thing, open discussion of who may or may not get it from staff is another.

informing people of who's up for discussion has the potential to cause particularly volatile drama, case in point being Setoshi when a staff member did something silly and told him he was probably going to become a mod. When he didn't he exploded.


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 20, 2007)

Though that still suggests that Private Messages are useful for this situation if Jetstorm feels obligated to take such a route, correct?


----------



## Escape The Fate (Dec 20, 2007)

I have been a lurker for a long time  and I see who has potential in the HouseofUzumaki. Normal members might be heard, but in the end it is all up to the staff.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 20, 2007)

I said PMs because constantly nominating someone out in the open and among their peers can get their hopes up as well. I would like to avoid that.

Also I will only take the nominations in consideration, not actually discuss them over the PMs with you. 

I know the people I want and I know that YK is alright with my choices. If the time comes, the other staff members can agree or disagree on them.

Sorry, but you won't get any names out of me!


----------



## Mori` (Dec 20, 2007)

Vyse said:


> Though that still suggests that Private Messages are useful for this situation if Jetstorm feels obligated to take such a route, correct?



No not really. Even if information is passed privately and not publically it doesn't guarentee it won't be passed on further to other parties or that it won't slip out accidentally. People tend to pass things on to other people they think they can trust, but then it turns out that maybe one of those people wasn't as trustworthy as they thought and then everyone knows.

--

anyway Jet replied whilst I was writing xD


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 20, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> I said PMs because constantly nominating someone out in the open and among their peers can get their hopes up as well. I would like to avoid that.
> 
> Also I will only take the nominations in consideration, not actually discuss them over the PMs with you.
> 
> ...





			
				Vyse said:
			
		

> Though that still suggests that Private Messages are useful for this situation if Jetstorm feels obligated to take such a route, correct?



Lol.

I was actually half joking, half "is he really going to answer?" so I was expecting as much.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 20, 2007)

Hey Mori, can you tell me what Mura said in that post she deleted because I do care. 

Mod recs are serious business Vyse. 

No jokes allowed.


----------



## Mori` (Dec 20, 2007)

she said that she loved me more than you >_>


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 20, 2007)

Jetstorm said:
			
		

> Mod recs are serious business Vyse.



I shall treat them as such in the future.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 20, 2007)

moridin said:


> she said that she loved me more than you >_>



For real Mori. 

You better Vyse.


----------



## Mori` (Dec 20, 2007)

man that was for real D:


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 20, 2007)

The pains of not having Smod powers. 

Sure it was.


----------



## Hyuuga Hinata (Dec 20, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> I said PMs because constantly nominating someone out in the open and among their peers can get their hopes up as well. I would like to avoid that.
> 
> Also I will only take the nominations in consideration, not actually discuss them over the PMs with you.
> 
> ...



Would you really listen?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 20, 2007)

I don't want people sending me PMs that I have no intention of reading.


----------



## Hyuuga Hinata (Dec 20, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> I don't want people sending me PMs that I have no intention of reading.



This... is true.


----------



## Mori` (Dec 20, 2007)

quick everyone, pm Jetstorm


----------



## Hyuuga Hinata (Dec 20, 2007)

I did.   

I didn't want to. But I did anyway. He said he would listen. ! <3


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 20, 2007)

Mori, don't make me spam your pm box with Kubo's latest fail chapters! 

@HH
Speedy reply was it not?


----------



## Hyuuga Hinata (Dec 20, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> @HH
> Speedy reply was it not?



Yes. Me too. <3 Let's keep going.


----------



## Escape The Fate (Dec 20, 2007)

I have PMed Jetstorm just because I can. Have you received? lulz


----------



## Mori` (Dec 20, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> Mori, don't make me spam your pm box with Kubo's latest fail chapters!
> 
> @HH
> Speedy reply was it not?



oh shit nuuuu

well it might be more fun than predictions is


----------



## Ippy (Dec 20, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> The pains of not having Smod powers.


I know, rite?

Gimme da powars!


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 20, 2007)

Escape The Fate said:


> I have PMed Jetstorm just because I can. Have you received? lulz



Yes, and I will respond before I log off. 



moridin said:


> oh shit nuuuu
> 
> well it might be more fun than predictions is



Hahaha! 

What? The Predictions thread for this week has been nonstop lulz. 



Haterade said:


> I know, rite?
> 
> Gimme da powars!



lol I expect you, YK, or Vervex to be brought up for that before I even receive a mention.


----------



## Escape The Fate (Dec 20, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> Yes, and I will respond before I log off.



Ok then.


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 21, 2007)

Jetstorm said:
			
		

> lol I expect you, YK, or Vervex to be brought up for that before I even receive a mention.



Hasn't vervex been a moderator for quite a while now?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 21, 2007)

^Since last spring I believe.


----------



## carnage (Dec 21, 2007)

We won't even talk about some people becoming smod before vervex even tho they were here a lot less time.

oops i said it


----------



## Iria (Dec 21, 2007)

vervex is love 

One of the cool things about being a section mod over all the rest of the staff is that your name appears on the bottom of your forum. Its like your own kingdom


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 21, 2007)

Kira for Smod


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 21, 2007)

carnage said:


> We won't even talk about some people becoming smod before vervex even tho they were here a lot less time.
> 
> oops i said it



Going by that, Grrblt should be smod before anyone else. 



Iria said:


> vervex is love
> 
> One of the cool things about being a section mod over all the rest of the staff is that your name appears on the bottom of your forum. Its like your own kingdom



Iria 

But you can have that if you are a smod too. Look at Splints and Harley.

@Kira

I prefer the Kira & Taxman for admin combo.


----------



## Iria (Dec 21, 2007)

Jetstorm 

Oh thats true.

You really can have your cake and eat it too


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 21, 2007)

You wanna go get a large cake and eat it together? You can bring anyone you want.


----------



## Iria (Dec 21, 2007)

Well get a cake big enough for all of Naruto Fan


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 21, 2007)

We should get the 60 something master chefs of the world on it right now in that case.


----------



## Iria (Dec 21, 2007)

Tell me when they are done


----------



## Ippy (Dec 21, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Kira for Smod


If I support your adminship, will you give me an orange name?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 21, 2007)

Iria said:


> Tell me when they are done



You will be the first to know.


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 21, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> You wanna go get a large cake and eat it together? You can bring anyone you want.



I think it should be a more secluded party. Only for members whose names start with *V*.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 21, 2007)

My idea, my rules.


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 21, 2007)

Fine. But you should know I don’t endorse these “rules” you speak of.


----------



## geG (Dec 21, 2007)

Are we planning caek in this thread


----------



## pajamas (Dec 21, 2007)

hai comic book dude


----------



## Hyuuga Hinata (Dec 23, 2007)

welcome Back CBG. Seems Shiron was advisored again.


----------



## Shiron (Dec 23, 2007)

Hyuuga Hinata said:


> welcome Back CBG. Seems Shiron was advisored again.


Yeah, CBG is just sticking around for like a week or two because he has the time to modrate right now.

I'm advisored right now because my activity was supposed to take a big drop, but Zaru posting the Top 100 posters got my activity up again. So... I suppose I'll fall back on my other reason for being advisored, which is because I really wasn't doing anything much with my powers nowadays anyways (when I don't have powers, there are things that I want to take care of and such, but when I have them, I loose all motivation to do so all of a dudden; either way, I'm not going to really do that much, so I might as well stay advisored).


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 23, 2007)

Mods switch between advisor and mod so fast these days Dx

And wow, we sure ahve a stack of people manning the Library...

And yet failure persists


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 23, 2007)

Hyuuga Hinata said:


> welcome Back CBG. Seems Shiron was advisored again.



You should change your name to Hyūga Hinata. Just something I wanted to comment on...



Shiron said:


> Yeah, CBG is just sticking around for like a week or two because he has the time to modrate right now.
> 
> I'm advisored right now because my activity was supposed to take a big drop, but Zaru posting the Top 100 posters got my activity up again. So... I suppose I'll fall back on my other reason for being advisored, which is because I really wasn't doing anything much with my powers nowadays anyways (when I don't have powers, there are things that I want to take care of and such, but when I have them, I loose all motivation to do so all of a dudden; either way, I'm not going to really do that much, so I might as well stay advisored).



Ahh so you are trying to raise your ranking on such a list?


*Spoiler*: __ 





spamming perhaps?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 23, 2007)

Mods have a post count raising spam thread in the Hokage's Residence for just such a purpose


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 23, 2007)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Mods have a post count raising spam thread in the Hokage's Residence for just such a purpose



Good idea, maybe you should post that in the suggestion section.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 23, 2007)

I would never presume to tell a mod what to do ¬__¬


----------



## Shiron (Dec 23, 2007)

Vyse said:


> Ahh so you are trying to raise your ranking on such a list?


Perhaps; I am on Christmas break after all, which is a perfect chance to.



> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Nope; check out my post history since I posted in that thread; none of it is really waht I'd call "spam." 




@Henry: Such a thread may exist, but I rarely post in it; the tread just repels me away.


----------



## Hyuuga Hinata (Dec 23, 2007)

Shiron said:


> Yeah, CBG is just sticking around for like a week or two because he has the time to modrate right now.
> 
> I'm advisored right now because my activity was supposed to take a big drop, but Zaru posting the Top 100 posters got my activity up again. So... I suppose I'll fall back on my other reason for being advisored, which is because I really wasn't doing anything much with my powers nowadays anyways (when I don't have powers, there are things that I want to take care of and such, but when I have them, I loose all motivation to do so all of a dudden; either way, I'm not going to really do that much, so I might as well stay advisored).



That's good then. He left because of college or something, right? 

XD Shiron's a good boy. Posting when he's not supposed to.  Not doing anything? Will you ever return?



The Pink Ninja said:


> Mods switch between advisor and mod so fast these days Dx
> 
> And wow, we sure ahve a stack of people manning the Library...
> 
> And yet failure persists



Truth on all parts 



Vyse said:


> You should change your name to Hyūga Hinata. Just something I wanted to comment on...



I think someone already has that name... It doesn't matter to me. Same thing.  <3


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 23, 2007)

The Pink Ninja said:
			
		

> I would never presume to tell a mod what to do ¬__¬



Ahh I misread your post, I thought you said "_They should_" have such a section.



Shiron said:


> Perhaps; I am on Christmas break after all, which is a perfect chance to.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Lol I know, I was only joking. Maybe I shouldn't, people take me too seriously due to the style of the majority of my posts.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 23, 2007)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Mods switch between advisor and mod so fast these days Dx
> 
> And wow, we sure ahve a stack of people manning the Library...
> 
> And yet failure persists



I remember when Harlita was demodded and then modded in less than a day

No matter how many mods watch over the Library, it will always remain that way. The Library is too large of a section to completely maintain.


----------



## delirium (Dec 23, 2007)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Mods have a post count raising spam thread in the Hokage's Residence for just such a purpose



I posted 200 times in a row in that thread once. Then I got repped by everyone for the lack of combo break. It's was pretty lol.


----------



## Shiron (Dec 23, 2007)

Hyuuga Hinata said:
			
		

> That's good then. He left because of college or something, right?


Yup, which is why it's only temporary. 



> XD Shiron's a good boy. Posting when he's not supposed to.  Not doing anything? Will you ever return?


It's not that I'm not supposed to be posting; I was just trying to cut down on my activity here. Didn't work out though. >.>

I might return sometime in like February, after I'm done with midterms and have a handle on my second semester classes. Or, if things don't go so well with them, I'll probably stay advisored; it all depends on how that goes.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 23, 2007)

Obsidian said:


> No matter how many mods watch over the Library, it will always remain that way. The Library is too large of a section to completely maintain.



It's not easy... but there are many threads where the title or threadstarter alone should be enough to tell you to check it and reading the first post of a really bad thread rarely takes more than a few moments.



Delirium said:


> I posted 200 times in a row in that thread once. Then I got repped by everyone for the lack of combo break. It's was pretty lol.



There actually is one? 

Mods = Fell Whores


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 23, 2007)

Obsidian said:


> I remember when Harlita was demodded and then modded in less than a day
> 
> No matter how many mods watch over the Library, it will always remain that way. The Library is too large of a section to completely maintain.



How did you get so many posts so fast?

I remember when you were "The Divine Emperor" you had only 1,600 posts when I possessed 3,000.


----------



## Hyuuga Hinata (Dec 23, 2007)

Shiron said:


> Yup, which is why it's only temporary.



Aw. Well, good luck to him. <3 



> It's not that I'm not supposed to be posting; I was just trying to cut down on my activity here. Didn't work out though. >.>
> 
> I might return sometime in like February, after I'm done with midterms and have a handle on my second semester classes. Or, if things don't go so well with them, I'll probably stay advisored; it all depends on how that goes.



Didn't you say this the last time you were advisored? You just can't stay away. NF is too addicting. And I like it.  XD

Good luck on your exams!


----------



## Raiden (Dec 23, 2007)

> It's not easy... but there are many threads where the title or threadstarter alone should be enough to tell you to check it and reading the first post of a really bad thread rarely takes more than a few moments.



I usually give everyone a chance no matter how much their threads are either just ridiculous or tard driven. Why? Take Ackwell for example; it's always a risk when he's the thread maker. Sometimes, his threads are just down right ridiculous while other times his thread are actually a four star read.

I'm somewhat notorious on NF so I guess that's why this thread didn't get as many responses as I wanted it to.




> It's not that I'm not supposed to be posting; I was just trying to cut down on my activity here. Didn't work out though. >.>
> 
> I might return sometime in like February, after I'm done with midterms and have a handle on my second semester classes. Or, if things don't go so well with them, I'll probably stay advisored; it all depends on how that goes.



See ya then Shiron.


----------



## delirium (Dec 23, 2007)

The Pink Ninja said:


> There actually is one?
> 
> Mods = Fell Whores



Yeah. It's a good thread. If you're on topic in any way you get your sig touched and you don't want Kaga touching your sig.


----------



## Curry (Dec 23, 2007)

Kaga touching other people's sig sounds perverted for some reason


----------



## geG (Dec 23, 2007)

He's touched mine lots


----------



## Raiden (Dec 23, 2007)

Geg said:


> He's touched mine lots



I'm always at the wrong place at the wrong time


----------



## Taxman (Dec 23, 2007)

^I'll let KK know that you want him to touch you


----------



## Taxman (Dec 23, 2007)

^LOL I can read deleted posts...have fun


----------



## geG (Dec 23, 2007)

Why can't I see a deleted post message there


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 23, 2007)

Library quality won't change until the mind state of the posters do. It is like trying to stop pairing debates from going in circles. 

We can only cover things to the best of our ability.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 24, 2007)

You can just make rules that offenders will be section banned, which will lead to a clean subsection sooner or later


----------



## Genesis (Dec 24, 2007)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Mods switch between advisor and mod so fast these days Dx
> 
> And wow, we sure ahve a stack of people manning the Library...
> 
> And yet failure persists


Me and YK, that's it.

Grrblt helps in Telegrams.

RK, Jet have other sections to handle; Library isn't their priority and i doubt they get much time to do things considering their own sections can get quite hectic. HN has been absent for a long time. Splints has been inactive until just now. If we really had that many mods dedicated to one section, i doubt there'd be much of a problem.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 24, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Yeah. It's a good thread. If you're on topic in any way you get your sig touched and you don't want Kaga touching your sig.



<3 Kagay

He made em a really yoai sig banner ages ago... I need to go find it...



Jetstorm said:


> Library quality won't change until the mind state of the posters do. It is like trying to stop pairing debates from going in circles.
> 
> We can only cover things to the best of our ability.





Zaru said:


> You can just make rules that offenders will be section banned, which will lead to a clean subsection sooner or later





Genesis said:


> Me and YK, that's it.
> 
> Grrblt helps in Telegrams.
> 
> RK, Jet have other sections to handle; Library isn't their priority and i doubt they get much time to do things considering their own sections can get quite hectic. HN has been absent for a long time. Splints has been inactive until just now. If we really had that many mods dedicated to one section, i doubt there'd be much of a problem.



You can't change the posters but you can limit the effects. Certain members near always make trollish threads and the name alone should be enough to incourage instant mod checkage. Scanning the titles and who by is few mins at most.

And like Zaru said, repeated offender can be section banned or have their thread making abilities taken away.


----------



## carnage (Dec 24, 2007)

.     butt sex


----------



## geG (Dec 24, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> Library quality won't change until the mind state of the posters do. It is like trying to stop pairing debates from going in circles.
> 
> We can only cover things to the best of our ability.



Ban them all!


----------



## Vegeta (Dec 24, 2007)

lulz haven't posted here in ages


----------



## Raiden (Dec 24, 2007)

^It's pretty cool here. @Geg: lol



> You can't change the posters but you can limit the effects. Certain members near always make trollish threads and the name alone should be enough to incourage instant mod checkage. Scanning the titles and who by is few mins at most.
> 
> And like Zaru said, repeated offender can be section banned or have their thread making abilities taken away.



I go to the library on a daily basis and to the honest, the trolls don't last very long. Even so, Konoha Park has served as their new battleground where if they want to wreck havoc, they can't do it there. As a matter of fact, others don't even take them on so there's nothing to worry about.

As for poorly developed threads, PN you have to give others a chance. They don't just suddenly start making five star threads, it's all a process. Besides, limiting their abilities would could be considered abuse and if that's the case, they'll just go somewhere else. There's always Naruto Manga Returns and Mangahelpers.




> . butt sex



Congratulations.



> Me and YK, that's it.
> 
> Grrblt helps in Telegrams.
> 
> RK, Jet have other sections to handle; Library isn't their priority and i doubt they get much time to do things considering their own sections can get quite hectic. HN has been absent for a long time. Splints has been inactive until just now. If we really had that many mods dedicated to one section, i doubt there'd be much of a problem



I've noticed that and the most I can say is that you and YK need bring in some back up. You guys are doing a pretty good job but there are some small things that are often overlooked-the spam for example has just gotten out of control. It's the same group of people over and over again actually replying to the topic.



> You can just make rules that offenders will be section banned, which will lead to a clean subsection sooner or later



Yep, I like that idea better than just banning. It's like putting a child in a corner against beating them, they won't learn anything if you beat them but they will remember being put in the corner.



> ^LOL I can read deleted posts...have fun



^^


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 24, 2007)

Congrats Reznor Sasori on your modship.


----------



## carnage (Dec 24, 2007)

Congrats to my penis on its modship


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 25, 2007)

We need another smod.


----------



## Spike (Dec 25, 2007)

a post by a legend.

that's not a every day situation.


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 25, 2007)

Spike said:


> a post by a legend.
> 
> that's not a every day situation.



Should I know you?


----------



## carnage (Dec 25, 2007)

Yahiko said:


> We need another smod.



So are you hinting you want to be one


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 26, 2007)

No.........She means that a mod should be promoted.


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 26, 2007)

I can certainly think of some moderators that deserve to be promoted, however, I am not sure how necessary it is at the moment.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 27, 2007)

^I definitely don't think another Smod is needed right now. Amaretti is back now so she easily fills whatever need there was.


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 27, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> ^I definitely don't think another Smod is needed right now. Amaretti is back now so she easily fills whatever need there was.



Ahh Amaretti returned? 

Perhaps she has made some new colorings?

*goes and checks*


----------



## carnage (Dec 27, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> Amaretti is back now so she easily fills whatever need



my need is for her to swallow my load


----------



## Heero (Dec 27, 2007)

carnage said:


> my need is for her to swallow my load


can you just leave?


----------



## geG (Dec 28, 2007)

Not when he's so close to finally becoming a mod.


----------



## delirium (Dec 28, 2007)

Admin, you mean.


----------



## Ippy (Dec 28, 2007)

His time approaches.


----------



## carnage (Dec 28, 2007)

Heero said:


> can you just leave?



Not for an unactive member like you who is obsessed with the most over rated anime of all time dragon ball z.


----------



## Heero (Dec 28, 2007)

Geg said:


> Not when he's so close to finally becoming a mod.





Delirium said:


> Admin, you mean.





Haterade said:


> His time approaches.







carnage said:


> Not for an unactive member like you who is obsessed with the most over rated anime of all time dragon ball z.


lol obsessed.

just cause i have set of DBZ....


----------



## pajamas (Dec 28, 2007)

congrats Jedi


----------



## Genesis (Dec 28, 2007)

Welcome to JediJaina who is the new Dub Section mod!

Edit - pajamas! DAMN YOU!!!


----------



## Raiden (Dec 28, 2007)

Congrats Jedi


----------



## delirium (Dec 28, 2007)

Yay JediJaina. 

Glad to have you on the squad.


----------



## pajamas (Dec 28, 2007)

Genesis said:


> Welcome to JediJaina who is the new Dub Section mod!
> 
> Edit - pajamas! DAMN YOU!!!


aha, i own mods.

Last time I beat Kira


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 28, 2007)

I noticed  that there was a new moderator, but I wasn't sure if it was an existing one with name change and whatnot. Anyway, congratulations.


----------



## Havoc (Dec 28, 2007)

Who is JediJaina?


----------



## Raiden (Dec 28, 2007)

Havoc said:


> Who is JediJaina?



She visits the fanclub and studios section often along with ofcourse, the dub section. She's not a Blenderite so it's no surprise you aren't familiar with her.

Edit:

Havoc I know you post outside the Blender but just went under the assumption that the Blender and Chatterbox were you main sections <__<  I call everyone in the Blender Blenderites.

Congrats again Jenna


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 28, 2007)

Congratulations on your promotion, JediJaina.


----------



## KamiKazi (Dec 28, 2007)

Obsidian said:


> She visits the fanclub and studios section often along with ofcourse, the dub section. She's not a Blenderite so it's no surprise you aren't familiar with her.


havoc posts in more than just the blender 


congrats jedijaina


----------



## Havoc (Dec 28, 2007)

Obsidian said:


> She visits the fanclub and studios section often along with ofcourse, the dub section. She's not a Blenderite so it's no surprise you aren't familiar with her.



Yea you're right.

I don't know how I got over 3k posts only being in the blender...


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 29, 2007)

Congratulations to Havoc on his modship. May he do well.


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 29, 2007)

Congratulations to JediJaina.


----------



## Proxy (Dec 29, 2007)

How do you be a mod and what are you required to do? Do you need to know HTML?


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 29, 2007)

Only admins need to know HTML


----------



## Shiron (Dec 29, 2007)

Godlike Abilities said:


> How do you be a mod and what are you required to do?


If there's a need for a mod for a section, we put all the good choices on the table in the mod lounge and then decide who the best person out of all the candidates is. Then, we ask them if they want the position or not; if they accept, we mod them and if not, we go with someone else.

Mods just do things like move threads that need to be moved, delete posts that need to be deleted, edit polls, ect.



> Do you need to know HTML?


No, since it's all done through menus. The only people who really need to worry about HTML at all are admins, since they're the only ones who can mess around with usergroups, usernames, custom user titles, ranks, ect.


----------



## pajamas (Dec 29, 2007)

Kagay =[**


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 29, 2007)

Ahh I know JediJaina. From what I have seen she is rather nice.

Congratulations.


----------



## Halo (Dec 29, 2007)

I like Kaga, hope he comes back eventually!


----------



## Raiden (Dec 29, 2007)

Kagakusha resigned. I guess he'll be back eventually.

 Kaga has a very busy life and simply just doesn't want to be dead weight on Staff because of his absence.


----------



## Proxy (Dec 29, 2007)

Shiron said:


> If there's a need for a mod for a section, we put all the good choices on the table in the mod lounge and then decide who the best person out of all the candidates is. Then, we ask them if they want the position or not; if they accept, we mod them and if not, we go with someone else.
> 
> Mods just do things like move threads that need to be moved, delete posts that need to be deleted, edit polls, ect.
> 
> ...



I understand. Thanks for answering my question.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Dec 29, 2007)

Obsidian said:


> Kagakusha resigned. I guess he'll be back eventually.
> 
> Kaga has a very busy life and simply just doesn't want to be dead weight on Staff because of his absence.



Well he did say something about taking us to hell with him, but that's normally just how he says goodbye when logging off.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 29, 2007)

^

Congratulations on becoming an smod Shroomsday. Good to have you back.


----------



## Kagakusha (Dec 29, 2007)

Shroomsday said:


> Well he did say something about taking us to hell with him, but that's normally just how he says goodbye when logging off.



:3 **


----------



## Dave (Dec 30, 2007)

is that dexter i see in your avy kaga?



you need a SET OF WIN


----------



## carnage (Dec 30, 2007)

Smod or not still a bitch. Thought shrooms went back to normal user status guess it didnt stay that way


----------



## geG (Dec 30, 2007)

Holy crap congrats Jedi 

lol carnage b&


----------



## carnage (Jan 1, 2008)

carnage not banned


----------



## carnage (Jan 1, 2008)

Shroomsday said:


> Well he did say something about taking us to hell with him, but that's normally just how he says goodbye when logging off.



I will die before kagakusha So I  will be the one bringing you to hell. I will only be on the second level out of 8 levels in hell and we would be treated not so bad.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 1, 2008)

carnage said:


> carnage not banned





You're too amusing to be banned 

Banhimbanhimbanhimbanhim...


----------



## Genesis (Jan 1, 2008)

Welcome to Distracted who is the new...wait a second, who???

But seriously, Esponer is taking a break and Distracted will be taking over his duties in the Anime, Dub and Manga Battledomes. 

Welcome to the dark side biznitch!

In other words; new mod, show some appreciation. 

And give me your money.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm surprised by the immense amount of mods and smods these days. I remember, half a year ago or so, there were like 1/3 of that.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 1, 2008)

Zaru said:


> I'm surprised by the immense amount of mods and smods these days. I remember, half a year ago or so, there were like 1/3 of that.



I blame it on activity level and influx of new members


----------



## Genesis (Jan 1, 2008)

We lost Esponer though. 

Why you people so mean?


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 1, 2008)

Congrats, Distracted.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 1, 2008)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> I blame it on activity level and influx of new members



I won't blame anything, because more mods isn't really a bad thing, is it?


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 1, 2008)

Congratulations, Distracted.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 1, 2008)

Zaru said:


> I won't blame anything, because more mods isn't really a bad thing, is it?



If they're anything like me then yes


----------



## Genesis (Jan 1, 2008)

I agree.

*prepares to assassinate Kira*


----------



## Zaru (Jan 1, 2008)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> If they're anything like me then yes



If every mod/smod had 50k posts, le sans rep and 2004 joindate, rep power would get a huge inflation 

If you mean the lolilicious sets and massive hentai providage, though, then that's nothing bad


----------



## carnage (Jan 1, 2008)

kira yamato the biggest hentai


----------



## geG (Jan 1, 2008)

Oh I thought Distracted was just Esponer with a namechange for a bit there.

Congrats.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 1, 2008)

Genesis said:


> Welcome to Distracted who is the new...wait a second, who???



My thoughts exactly



> Distracted will be taking over the Anime, Dub and Manga Battledomes.



Well theres that question answered anyway.



> And give me your money.



Tazmo : /



Genesis said:


> We lost Esponer though.
> 
> Why you people so mean?



We have dark chakra even more cursed than that of Uchihas


----------



## Shiranui (Jan 1, 2008)

Well I already congratulated him earlier, but I suppose I shall do so again.

Congratulations Distracted.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 1, 2008)

Congratulations Distracted, you deserve that position more than anyone, and I'm sure you'll do an excellent job.


----------



## carnage (Jan 1, 2008)

apparently its the double post thread now too


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 1, 2008)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> If they're anything like me then yes



Hide the women and children.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 1, 2008)

Congrats Distracted, I was just thinking about you and this very thing yesterday. My precog is steller.


----------



## Ippy (Jan 1, 2008)

Congrats to *peK the villain* for being our next admin.


----------



## pajamas (Jan 1, 2008)

CONGRATS PEK :WOW

:WOW :WOW :WOW


----------



## /root (Jan 1, 2008)

Dear god    .


----------



## Raiden (Jan 1, 2008)

Congratulations Pek.


----------



## Lien (Jan 1, 2008)

Congratulations peK, TMNT. <3


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 1, 2008)

Congrats, pek!

Is he really?


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 1, 2008)

Congratulations *Distracted* and *Pek*!


----------



## Taxman (Jan 1, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> Congrats, pek!
> 
> Is he really?



*nods*......


----------



## Sin (Jan 1, 2008)

*bookmarks yondaimefan.com*

Congrats Pek.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 1, 2008)

Congratulations, pek.  I just want to tell you that all the trash trashing I did in the irc, was just jokes.  The others forced me to do it.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jan 1, 2008)

congrats distracted and pek


----------



## Creator (Jan 1, 2008)

Does this mean Pek can chose who can be mods? 

Sweet.  

Congrats man.


----------



## Lee1993 (Jan 1, 2008)

dont get your hopes up


----------



## Zaru (Jan 1, 2008)

Congratulations, pek!


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 1, 2008)

Creator said:


> Does this mean Pek can chose who can be mods?
> 
> Sweet.
> 
> Congrats man.


Any and all of the staff influence modship decisions.


----------



## Ippy (Jan 1, 2008)

Even advisors can nominate or disapprove of a nomination.

Adminship only means that someone has the actual permissions in their account to make someone an s/mod.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 1, 2008)

Hah, peK finally became admin, took long enough I guess.


----------



## Freiza (Jan 2, 2008)

^ the hero returns


----------



## Halo (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrats Pek! You're already doing a splendid job! Keep up the great work!


----------



## pajamas (Jan 2, 2008)

Suz back


----------



## Suzuhiko (Jan 2, 2008)

Appears so


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 2, 2008)

In before teh Suzu :3

Gratz peK also.

Can we stop the Modfuck wars now? I'm worried one of you will slip and delete the forum.


*EDIT:* NOOOOOOOOOOO! SUZU SHUNPO!


----------



## geG (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrats Suzu


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrats, Suzu!


----------



## Lazlow (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrats to both pek and Suzu.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrats Suzuhiko.         .


----------



## Curry (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations, the both of you!


----------



## KamiKazi (Jan 2, 2008)

welcome back suzuhiko


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 2, 2008)

I see you added me to your sig Korma-Chan :3

Anyway want to start bets on how long it takes Curry to get modded?

January: 10 to 1

Febuary: 4 to 1

March: 2 to 1

Apiril: 3 to 2


----------



## Shiron (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrats to Hexa as the new mod of Konoha Telegrams.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jan 2, 2008)

congrats hexa


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 2, 2008)

Shiron said:


> Congrats to Hexa as the new mod of Konoha Telegrams.



Gratz Hexa, and ancient memebr who'se existance I only noted a week or so ago 

It take me a long time to notice and memorise (Style, looks, fandoms, views) members who aren't giant raving tards and generally when I do it's just a short while before they get modded o__O


----------



## Raiden (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrats Hexa


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrats Hexa! & pek

So many mod turnings, none of them seto .


----------



## Darkhope (Jan 2, 2008)

Hexa is effin' awesome. I'm glad he's now a mod. I saw it coming. Congrats. :3


----------



## Sin (Jan 2, 2008)

Awesome, Hexa's a mod now. About time.


----------



## geG (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh, thank God.

Congrats Hexa.


----------



## Genesis (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrats to all the new people.

I'm going to go and explore since i see a lot of new things.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 2, 2008)

Genesis said:


> Congrats to all the new people.
> 
> I'm going to go and explore since i see a lot of new things.



Beware of Dragons ?__?


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations Hexa.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrats, Hexa!



The Pink Ninja said:


> Anyway want to start bets on how long it takes Curry to get modded?


I'm positive that she'll be one, but the time all depends on when she's needed to replace or assist an existing one.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 2, 2008)

Or how horny her nominating mod is


----------



## geG (Jan 2, 2008)

I still don't really know who exactly Curry is and why she became so popular D:

I only really see her in the fanclubs.


----------



## Curry (Jan 2, 2008)

Stop gossiping about me 



Congratulations, Hexa =) I've always liked your posts in the Library


----------



## Raiden (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations Shiraishi and Serp on Modship.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 2, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> I see you added me to your sig Korma-Chan :3
> 
> Anyway want to start bets on how long it takes Curry to get modded?
> 
> ...



Can I take part in the bet?


----------



## Curry (Jan 2, 2008)

Let's bet nudes


----------



## Ippy (Jan 2, 2008)

Triumph said:


> Congratulations Shiraishi and Serp on Modship.


lol       wot


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 2, 2008)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Can I take part in the bet?



No, you're a mod, you'd already know :<

You have nothing to bet anyway, save portions of your Post Count.



Curry said:


> Let's bet nudes



I'll bet other people's noods.

The ones of Suzu Blue gave to me.

And the ones of Blue Suzu gave to me.

And the ones of Suzu and Dan together my Private Detective gave to me.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 2, 2008)

Haterade said:


> lol       wot



I don't know if this was supposed to be some sort of joke but:


----------



## Ippy (Jan 2, 2008)

'Tis     jokes.


----------



## Havoc (Jan 2, 2008)

It's temporary.

Undercovermc will be the next mod after all.

Then Rob will be smodded and I'll take his place...


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 2, 2008)

They're not really mods, they just have mod powers in the Suzuhiko forum.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 2, 2008)

Haterade said:


> 'Tis     jokes.



I just realized that it's actually Blue doing that.



Havoc said:


> It's temporary.
> 
> Undercovermc will be the next mod after all.
> 
> Then Rob will be smodded and I'll take his place...



Sure. Wow, imagine Havoc as a mod.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 2, 2008)

Triumph said:


> I don't know if this was supposed to be some sort of joke but:



Carnage is going to flip...

Quick, someone get a video camera


----------



## Curry (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh God, carnage's wrath's going to be epic, EPIC!


----------



## Sin (Jan 2, 2008)

Someone PM seto this


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 2, 2008)

TBH stepping down is a temporary thing?


----------



## geG (Jan 2, 2008)

Whoa, whoa, whoa. Taxman stepping down? That's unpossible!


----------



## Raiden (Jan 2, 2008)

TBH is stepping down, I see.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrats Hexa, peK and Distracted. 




> Whoa, whoa, whoa. Taxman stepping down? That's unpossible!





D:


----------



## Havoc (Jan 2, 2008)

Del stepped down too, he wants me to take his powers.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 2, 2008)

Splintered just sent me a message that Taxman is simpy busy with real life. That's no surprise, he often has to write papers consecutively.


----------



## Shiraishi (Jan 2, 2008)

So many mods have fallen. 

Del left too?


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrats Hexa.


----------



## Tadashi (Jan 3, 2008)

Congrats to Hexa and pek and all others. Hexa's posts are always a nice read and the Mod fucks are .  Wonder who the next mod will be. The HoU might need another, imo.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 3, 2008)

You know, I mostly don't care about the staff but I I always thought that TBH did a good job of getting shit done while having a sense of humor about it. I might actually miss his contribution as smod. Damn my sensitive soul!


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 3, 2008)

Shiraishi said:


> So many mods have fallen.
> 
> Del left too?



Del is still here.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 3, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> You know, I mostly don't care about the staff but I I always thought that TBH did a good job of getting shit done while having a sense of humor about it. I might actually miss his contribution as smod. Damn my sensitive soul!


Ditto. But if he's busy with more important things, it can't be helped.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 3, 2008)

Congratulations, *Hexa*!


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, welcome aboard!


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 3, 2008)

9Tail-Hokage said:


> Yeah, welcome aboard!



Congratulations Fitz.  I know that's why you came in here, you conceited man.


----------



## Mori` (Jan 3, 2008)

please to be welcoming hotsauce lovewitches back to active modding.


----------



## Sin (Jan 3, 2008)

9Tail-Hokage said:


> Yeah, welcome aboard!


Congrats on the SModship Fitz.

Also, congrats on changing your name back


----------



## carnage (Jan 3, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Carnage is going to flip...
> 
> Quick, someone get a video camera



nope not gonna say anything besides those two arent really mods it was a joke but hexa and jedijaina are and i never really heard of them before today.

either way i think i should mod the bathhouse  that would be very easy and fun and it would make me too busy to do any flaming or trolling


----------



## OniTasku (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sits back in chair and watches NF go into anarchy whilst Ryan is busy with life*

He said it would happen, and I'm holding him to it.


----------



## Shiraishi (Jan 4, 2008)

*Congratulations* all returning mods and new mods.


----------



## Taxman (Jan 4, 2008)

OniTasku said:


> *Sits back in chair and watches NF go into anarchy whilst Ryan is busy with life*
> 
> He said it would happen, and I'm holding him to it.



slightly underwhelmed >____<


----------



## Raiden (Jan 4, 2008)

Congrats Nine Tailed Hokage



Taxman said:


> slightly underwhelmed >____<



Take your time; Haterade is doing a pretty good job covering for your loss in Q&C, and there's barely any activity in KTV due to three week break that Shippuden has taken. 



carnage said:


> nope not gonna say anything besides those two arent really mods it was a joke but hexa and jedijaina are and i never really heard of them before today.
> 
> either way i think i should mod the bathhouse  that would be very easy and fun and it would make me too busy to do any flaming or trolling



Not necessary. The section is barely as active as other forums, and besides, Bass does a pretty good job keeping the Bathhouse in order.


----------



## JJ (Jan 4, 2008)

Sorry I'm late with this, but thanks for the well wishes.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 4, 2008)

JediJaina said:


> Sorry I'm late with this, but thanks for the well wishes.



Who are you, kind miss?


----------



## Astaroth (Jan 4, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Who are you, kind miss?



Pretty new, I think.  I see Distracted finally got modded.  He was always a smart poster; I knew it'd happen eventually.


----------



## Crowe (Jan 4, 2008)

I believe Genesis is great and the epitome of awesomeness. This is undeniable truth and we should all accept it. The day will come when he may just Hiraishin the lot of us and we beg him for mercy. You fuckers better start taking notes.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm actually parodizing the fact that the dub section is a closed little world of its own, almost like the battledome.

When a user I NEVER heard of becomes mod, it's usually in one of those two sections


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 4, 2008)

Zaru said:


> I'm actually parodizing the fact that the dub section is a closed little world of its own, almost like the battledome.
> 
> When a user I NEVER heard of becomes mod, it's usually in one of those two sections



I agree D:


----------



## Sin (Jan 4, 2008)

Harlita stepped down?

:S


----------



## Raiden (Jan 4, 2008)

I spoke to her about it, and Harlita stepped down so that she could enjoy the forum more.


----------



## Taxman (Jan 5, 2008)

> Take your time; Haterade is doing a pretty good job covering for your loss in Q&C, and there's barely any activity in KTV due to three week break that Shippuden has taken.



you...kind of didn't get my post...<__<


----------



## Havoc (Jan 5, 2008)

Ryan I already miss your thread locking.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 5, 2008)

Taxman said:


> you...kind of didn't get my post...<__<



I did get it, just saying...



Havoc said:


> Ryan I already miss your thread locking.



We all do.
And why are you now "god of hello kitty"?


----------



## Taxman (Jan 5, 2008)

Havoc said:


> Ryan I already miss your thread locking.



aw.........


----------



## Havoc (Jan 5, 2008)

Triumph said:


> We all do.
> And why are you now "god of hello kitty"?



GOOBA!


----------



## Zaru (Jan 5, 2008)

YOU JUST CROSSED A LINE, HENRY


----------



## Curry (Jan 5, 2008)

Now moridin is locking threads 




LOL A PINK ZARU
:fable?


----------



## Mori` (Jan 5, 2008)

> Now moridin is locking threads



don't make me lock you up ><

I performed a tribute lock or 10 for Ryan yesterday.

Also please don't worry about Genesis, nor peK, going all Hiraishin on you. The yellow hammers may think they can fly, but they'll only truly soar in the talons of the hawk.


----------



## Curry (Jan 5, 2008)

TomTom, where do you want to lock me?


----------



## Mori` (Jan 5, 2008)

at an undisclosed location.


----------



## Sin (Jan 5, 2008)

moridin said:


> at an undisclosed location.


All you need to know is, it's wet, it smells like Tommy, and it's dark, oh so dark.





I loved it


----------



## Curry (Jan 5, 2008)

Bondage


----------



## Sin (Jan 5, 2008)

Curry said:


> Bondage


All other details are sworn to be kept secret upon arrival


----------



## Mori` (Jan 5, 2008)

just kidnap and ransome I'm afraid.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 5, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Who are you, kind miss?



I guess we now know who don't hang out in the Sports bar or dubbed section


----------



## Raiden (Jan 5, 2008)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> I guess we now know who don't hang out in the Sports bar or dubbed section



I don't go to the dubbed often at the risk of having spoiled the show for someone because of my sets


----------



## Sin (Jan 5, 2008)

Triumph said:


> I don't go to the dubbed often at the risk of having spoiled the show for someone because of my sets


All the people are so touchy there about sets and stuff. Keeps me out for sure.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 5, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS, *HALFHEARTED*, as new House of Uzumaki mod. I wish to have your babies!


----------



## Raiden (Jan 5, 2008)

Congrats Halfhearted.


----------



## Hyuuga Hinata (Jan 5, 2008)

Congrats halfhearted! <3

Was that your pick, Jetstorm?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 5, 2008)

Congrats Halfhearted! 

She was discussed for a long time but I believe YK brought her up first when we talked about it a while ago.

My personal choice is waiting in the wings.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 5, 2008)

Jetstorm said:


> Congrats Halfhearted!
> 
> She was discussed for a long time but I believe YK brought her up first when we talked about it a while ago.
> 
> My personal choice is waiting in the wings.


Yup, I brought her name up at the same time I mentioned you for modding.


----------



## Hyuuga Hinata (Jan 5, 2008)

Jetstorm said:


> Congrats Halfhearted!
> 
> She was discussed for a long time but I believe YK brought her up first when we talked about it a while ago.
> 
> My personal choice is waiting in the wings.



Well it's a good choice. I enjoy her posts in the Pairing Peace fanclub. <3

Who is your personal choice? I'm nosy. What does "waiting in the wings" mean?  

XDDDD Hyuuga Hinata revealed... this is her... true form.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 5, 2008)

^No can do, mod nominees cannot be named before being modded. It is against the rules as such discussion has potential for causing great drama if they are not chosen.


----------



## Hyuuga Hinata (Jan 5, 2008)

Well darn. T_T

Still you have now seen the truth behind Hinata. She's not a shy girl... she's very nosy.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 5, 2008)

OK YK, I remember reading that when I was first modded.

@HH

You shall not find out until it happens...if it happens. 

I mean that I know who comes after halfhearted if we decide on another one for the section.


----------



## Havoc (Jan 6, 2008)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> ^No can do, mod nominees cannot be named before being modded. It is against the rules *as such discussion has potential for causing great drama if they are not chosen.*



Oh where do you get that from?


----------



## Hyuuga Hinata (Jan 6, 2008)

^I wonder.... <3 



Jetstorm said:


> I mean that I know who comes after halfhearted if we decide on another one for the section.



Oh. XD Did any PMs impact your decision?

I was wondering when there would be a new HoU mod. Glad we got another one since Harlita just stepped down and all.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 6, 2008)

That has always been the rule Havoc. Apparently, there have been leaks here and there.


----------



## Hyuuga Hinata (Jan 6, 2008)

He meant the drama part... XD


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 6, 2008)

Jetstorm said:


> That has always been the rule Havoc. Apparently, there have been leaks here and there.


He knows, he's being spicy. 

edit: Of course I didn't catch Jet's spiciness without smilies. D:


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 6, 2008)

I figured as much.

I will tell you nothing of my decisions HH.


----------



## Hyuuga Hinata (Jan 6, 2008)

If you figured as much then why did you not say anything in the first place? 

Ok, you win this round Jetstorm. But watch out.  ::goes to join your fanclub::


----------



## geG (Jan 6, 2008)

Does the HOU really need that much modding?


----------



## Shiron (Jan 6, 2008)

It's not as much a it seems... Harlita stepped down and Jetstorm's activity is going to be really limited after the weekend. YK's activity is also going to be dropping down a lot eventually. So, it just seems like a lot, but really, all we have is YK and halfhearted and eventually just halfhearted.


----------



## Havoc (Jan 6, 2008)

I heard there is a mod team that was only made to watch me, is this true?


----------



## Hyuuga Hinata (Jan 6, 2008)

Geg said:


> Does the HOU really need that much modding?



Erm yea.  It needs more than some other sections do that have even more mods... probably even now after getting a new one. but I heard it was rare to find a mod willing to take on the HoU.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 6, 2008)

Congrats, Halfhearted!


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 6, 2008)

The thing is that avoiding burn out is a good thing. As it stood, I was spending loads of time cleaning things up over night and in the mourning.

I'm not actually there when things escalate but Halfhearted normally is on when I'm not. That is great and works out nicely.

I wouldn't be asking for another mod if one wasn't needed. Also I'd like to increase the work I do in the HoU, OP, and Library once things settle down for me. The addition of Hexa in the Telegrams makes it easier to focus on the main Library though.


----------



## Hyuuga Hinata (Jan 6, 2008)

You burn out because you don't have enough help, that's what I think at least. Good thing halfhearted is modded now because you seemed to need another one. But if she's all alone in the end then that sucks...


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 6, 2008)

She won't be. She shall have my help there once things settle down.


----------



## Hyuuga Hinata (Jan 6, 2008)

I meant when you become inactive



Shiron said:


> It's not as much a it seems... Harlita stepped down and *Jetstorm's activity is going to be really limited after the weekend.* YK's activity is also going to be dropping down a lot eventually. So, it just seems like a lot, but really, all we have is YK and halfhearted and *eventually just halfhearted.*



I'd feel so bad for her XD I hope you stay for a long while.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jan 6, 2008)

congratulations halfhearted


----------



## Crowe (Jan 6, 2008)

Havoc said:


> I heard there is a mod team that was only made to watch me, is this true?


Yes. We call them "Guests" and their existence is such a mystery / secret that no one have ever seen a "Guest's" profile. 

They are everywhere yet remain unseen.


----------



## maStneliS (Jan 6, 2008)

Thank you. Nice work man


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Jan 6, 2008)

pek the villain said:


> They are everywhere yet remain unseen.



This reminds me of the Keepers in Mass Effect for some reason.

Why not put FitzChivalry in the HoU?


----------



## Mori` (Jan 6, 2008)

because he's just not cool D:


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 6, 2008)

He's illiterate.


----------



## Mori` (Jan 6, 2008)

He's a convicted TenTen fan.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 6, 2008)

He kicks kittens and eats puppies D:


----------



## Genesis (Jan 6, 2008)

Woah, YK is...becoming less active?

What about me you vultures? Are you going to leave me alone in the hell that is Library??? 

It's cool though, me and Hexa are like Batman and Superman. We'll show you. 

*goes to ask for Smod backup*


----------



## Mori` (Jan 6, 2008)

you have me as well gen >_>


----------



## Genesis (Jan 6, 2008)

Do i have your sword mori?

Or your axe?


----------



## Mori` (Jan 6, 2008)

are you discriminating against bows?


----------



## Genesis (Jan 6, 2008)

If you don't have arrows, then yes.


----------



## Mori` (Jan 6, 2008)

hrm, I'm sceptical of your arrow based motives >_>


----------



## Zaru (Jan 6, 2008)

The amount of mods is increasing and increasing. Did I say increasing already? 

Though, I can't say I don't like that. (Again)


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 6, 2008)

Genesis said:


> What about me you vultures? Are you going to leave me alone in the hell that is Library???



I could be persuaded to switch sides for a tidy sum of cash 



> It's cool though, me and Hexa are like Batman and Superman.



Closet homosexuals in tight clothes? 



moridin said:


> you have me as well gen >_>





Genesis said:


> Do i have your sword mori?
> 
> Or your axe?





moridin said:


> are you discriminating against bows?





Genesis said:


> If you don't have arrows, then yes.



I think in the Library Fire-extinguishers would be more appropriate ?__?


----------



## Genesis (Jan 6, 2008)

^ That was cold TPN.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 6, 2008)

Batman needs prep to do something, though, and superman needs to pull back his own power to not accidently hurt innocent citizens. Is that what you are trying to say?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 6, 2008)

The Library consumes all 



Genesis said:


> ^ That was cold TPN.



Which bit?


----------



## Genesis (Jan 6, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Batman needs prep to do something, though, and superman needs to pull back his own power to not accidently hurt innocent citizens. Is that what you are trying to say?


This Batman don't need no prep for Library.


----------



## Mori` (Jan 6, 2008)

TPN is almost cold enough to put out fires...almost.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm actually very warm and loving.

I just need some special to break though my spikey and frost encrusted outer shell 




Craaaaaaaaaaaawliiiiiiing in myyyy skiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin T_T


----------



## Raiden (Jan 6, 2008)

^Sure <____<



Genesis said:


> Woah, YK is...becoming less active?
> 
> What about me you vultures? Are you going to leave me alone in the hell that is Library???
> 
> ...



You've always got Mori, Splin, and even Pek if necessary


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 6, 2008)

Genesis said:


> Woah, YK is...becoming less active?
> 
> What about me you vultures? Are you going to leave me alone in the hell that is Library???


Suckerrr.  I'm sure you'll do fine, I did go missing for something like a week due to life conditions early in your Library run. Hopefully this time around I'll still be able to duck in at least every day for a bit to check up on things.

I was feeling pretty lonely in the HoU/Library early on considering how many flocked to advisorship around when I was modded. *points at Shiron, QuoNina, Rhaella, Risu, Splintered* What was I, the plague?! D:


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 6, 2008)

Seriously, do NF really have to mod someone every 2 weeks?  I find myself saying congratulations every other day.  Other than this, congrats halfhearted.


----------



## Genesis (Jan 6, 2008)

SINcredible said:


> Seriously, do NF really have to mod someone every 2 weeks?  I find myself saying congratulations every other day.  Other than this, congrats halfhearted.


It's because we're losing people here and there.

Taxman left which was a big blow.

Esponer needed to go away for a month.

Harlita has stepped down.

Both YK and Jet are about to go inactive, especially the latter from what i know. YK should still be around, if i take her word for it. 

We're disintegrating man.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 6, 2008)

You should get some mods that have absolutely no life


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 6, 2008)

I just noticed something



			
				YK said:
			
		

> 56.87 posts per day



YK is, effectively, with that activaty not one mod but three.

At least!



Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Suckerrr.  I'm sure you'll do fine, I did go missing for something like a week due to life conditions early in your Library run. Hopefully this time around I'll still be able to duck in at least every day for a bit to check up on things.
> 
> I was feeling pretty lonely in the HoU/Library early on considering how many flocked to advisorship around when I was modded. *points at Shiron, QuoNina, Rhaella, Risu, Splintered* What was I, the plague?! D:



I forget whether that was due to drama or exams...



Genesis said:


> It's because we're losing people here and there.
> 
> Taxman left which was a big blow.
> 
> ...



Time does that


----------



## Raiden (Jan 6, 2008)

Genesis said:


> It's because we're losing people here and there.
> 
> Taxman left which was a big blow.
> 
> ...




The good thing in it all is that eventually, they will come back. Harlita will take bit longer, she told me that she wanted to enjoy the site more against having the responsibilities that she did.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm glad to see the Literature Department is getting love this year.  Maybe this year, it might get its first ever mod.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jan 6, 2008)

Sin said:


> Congrats on the SModship Fitz.


Wait, what?


----------



## Genesis (Jan 6, 2008)

Check the leaders page.


----------



## Crowe (Jan 6, 2008)

You were on forum leader page under Super Moderators for some reason. Removed you ;I


----------



## Zaru (Jan 6, 2008)

SINcredible said:


> I'm glad to see the Literature Department is getting love this year.  Maybe this year, it might get its first ever mod.



To moderate WHAT exactly? It's not really a forum that attracts spam, flames and such.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 6, 2008)

Zaru said:


> To moderate WHAT exactly? It's not really a forum that attracts spam, flames and such.



I was BSing, to be honest.  I was hoping if that department gets it then maybe the Sports Bar can get it too .


----------



## Curry (Jan 6, 2008)

I know who should mod the Sports Bar.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 6, 2008)

Curry said:


> I know who should mod the Sports Bar.



Who, so I can plan a hit list?


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 6, 2008)

SINcredible said:


> I'm glad to see the Literature Department is getting love this year.  Maybe this year, it might get its first ever mod.


Robotkiller already mods it, but even the lack of activity there has made him neglectful. People need to start posting there.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 6, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> Robotkiller already mods it, but even the lack of activity there has made him neglectful. People need to start posting there.



I guess the activity is slow in that section because most posts are about a particular book. Not everyond reads the same thing. If you notice, the threads like "Post Your Poetry" and "Aspiring Novelists Gather" are the only threads that thrive because everyone can participate.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 6, 2008)

Triumph said:


> I guess the activity is slow in that section because most posts are about a particular book. Not everyond reads the same thing. If you notice, the threads like "Post Your Poetry" and "Aspiring Novelists Gather" are the only threads that thrive because everyone can participate.


There's a wide variety of threads in the LD, so I don't think the issue is with people not reading the same thing. Unfortunately, it's just peoples lack of interest in literature and preference in music, sports and movies. As for threads everyone can participate in; more are being created, such as Batman's 250 word flash fiction thread.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 6, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> There's a wide variety of threads in the LD, so I don't think the issue is with people not reading the same thing. Unfortunately, it's just peoples lack of interest in literature and preference in music, sports and movies. As for threads everyone can participate in; more are being created, such as Batman's 250 word flash fiction thread.



There are a variety of threads, but what I meant is that most of the threads barely have any comments because only certain people have read what book the thread was about. Also, I think that people sometimes use NF to get away from the stress in life and just relax, being the reason why they go to sections pertaining to things that they really like (as you mentioned : sports, mvoies, etc.) You're right though, a lot of people just don't like books.


----------



## Robotkiller (Jan 6, 2008)

SINcredible said:


> I'm glad to see the Literature Department is getting love this year.  Maybe this year, it might get its first ever mod.



I've been moderating the Lit. Department for the last three months.


----------



## geG (Jan 6, 2008)

I know who should mod the Gegforum 

You know, once there is a Gegforum.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 6, 2008)

lol Geg.

I mean to post more in the Lit section but I don't feel like scrolling that far down half the time.


----------



## Tadashi (Jan 6, 2008)

Genesis said:


> It's because we're losing people here and there.
> 
> 
> Both YK and Jet are about to go inactive, especially the latter from what i know. YK should still be around, if i take her word for it.
> ...



Modding something like the HofU with all of the pairings crap will do that to you. If you want to mod someone in the HofU, they should have some control over those too. One or two people probably isn't enough.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 7, 2008)

Paizuri said:


> Modding something like the HofU with all of the pairings crap will do that to you. If you want to mod someone in the HofU, they should have some control over those too. One or two people probably isn't enough.


Ah, it actually isn't a result of modding the place. It is just unpredictable real life stuff cropping up. D:


----------



## Tadashi (Jan 7, 2008)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Ah, it actually isn't a result of modding the place. It is just unpredictable real life stuff cropping up. D:



Yes... another reason why:



Paizuri said:


> Modding something like the HofU with all of the pairings crap will do that to you. If you want to mod someone in the HofU, they should have some control over those too. *One or two people probably isn't enough.*



But what do I know?


----------



## mow (Jan 7, 2008)

> 1/2 - *pek the villain* defeats the final boss and becomes Admin.



*Hidden Final Villain appears!*


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 7, 2008)

Wow - just came across this thread and i took a peak and look what i found


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 7, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> Wow - just came across this thread and i took a peak and look what i found



Used condoms?


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 7, 2008)

Paizuri said:


> Modding something like the HofU with all of the pairings crap will do that to you. If you want to mod someone in the HofU, they should have some control over those too. One or two people probably isn't enough.



Not to throw out random name but if the HoU needs another mod, why not promote Darkhope?  From what I've seen from her, she might what you need, imo of course.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 7, 2008)

No....  I found everything


----------



## Curry (Jan 7, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> There's a wide variety of threads in the LD, so I don't think the issue is with people not reading the same thing. Unfortunately, it's just peoples lack of interest in literature and preference in music, sports and movies. As for threads everyone can participate in; more are being created, such as Batman's 250 word flash fiction thread.



Or maybe it's because people don't read 1000pages books on politics and diplomacy like me?


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 7, 2008)

Curry said:


> Or maybe it's because people don't read 1000pages books on politics and diplomacy like me?



For one to succeed, they must have knowledge.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2008)

Sin, the sports section still needs a mod.  I am tired of all those Patriots threads popping up all over the place.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 7, 2008)

Rukia said:


> Sin, the sports section still needs a mod.  I am tired of all those Patriots threads popping up all over the place.



lol There's maybe 5 of them.  I don't know man, I preached it numerous times but the staff just doesn't think it needs one.


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Jan 7, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> He's illiterate.





The Pink Ninja said:


> He kicks kittens and eats puppies D:



He needs to mod the HoU and Library. He like the taxman of mods 

I agree the sports section needs a mod, its becoming annoying with all those threads.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 7, 2008)

lol there is no way you are getting 9-tail in the HoU.


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Jan 7, 2008)

Why      not?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 7, 2008)

He doesn't care about it enough to mod it most likely.


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Jan 7, 2008)

Give him a cookie to mod it, everyone loves cookies


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 7, 2008)

The HoU fails pretty terribly, and I should know.

Fitz got a toughman rep by breaking balls in the Predictions thread.


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Jan 7, 2008)

I know when i did the staff bios i looked at his post history and it seemed like his whole first page was locking threads and things of that nature. Im sure he would be able to make HoU better.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 7, 2008)

TheDreaming said:


> I know when i did the staff bios i looked at his post history and it seemed like his whole first page was locking threads and things of that nature. Im sure he would be able to make HoU better.



Fitz just isn't the type of guy that would be interesting in things like pairings, and threads like  "what would you do if (insert character here) did (insert action here)?". If he's not interested, then he would definitely neglect the section if given power over it. I haven't even seen any posts by him in HOU.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 7, 2008)

Rukia said:


> Sin, the sports section still needs a mod.  I am tired of all those Patriots threads popping up all over the place.


The last time I proposed that to all of the smods, the few that replied said it wasn't necessary, but they began to crackdown on the Sports Bar (EFL thread mainly). I'm pretty sure that was just an immediate response because I haven't seen them regulating it since. I don't blame them, if they don't frequent it, and that's why I suggested that someone who's a regular should be appointed.


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Jan 7, 2008)

@Triumph 

@undercovermc I know, Kira was active for a little bit, but he was only there for the dolphins haha. Now we will be modless


----------



## Mori` (Jan 7, 2008)

> If he's not interested, then he would definitely neglect the section if given power over it.



If he was asked to mod it and accepted you can bet your bottom dollar he'd commit to doing it :/


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Jan 7, 2008)

But would he accept it if he wasnt interested.

If not then you guys should trick him somehow.

I asked him earlier and then he logged off. Coincidence? I think not!

Mordin what do you think about having a mod for the sports bar?


----------



## Frequent Sunshine (Jan 7, 2008)

I was lurking around.... Sports bar probably does need a mod. I lurk there all the time. XD



SINcredible said:


> Not to throw out random name but if the HoU needs another mod *why not promote Darkhope?*  From what I've seen from her, she might what you need, imo of course.



*I agree with this.* If there's anyone, she's the one. Even us NaruSaku fans love her.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 7, 2008)

Gratz Half Hearted? 

Did I miss this earlier or is she new?


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 7, 2008)

She's currently a new mod for HoU...


----------



## Frequent Sunshine (Jan 7, 2008)

Yes Congrats! ^.^ But she's going to basically be left alone once Jetstorm and YK's activity drops.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 7, 2008)

Yes, that's true... They need to get another mod just like YK and jetstorm and have them almost always active to help Half hearted and to decrease the Spam and such in HoU.


----------



## Frequent Sunshine (Jan 7, 2008)

I know... and someone who is interested in the debates, imo.

V



SINcredible said:


> Not to throw out random name but if the HoU needs another mod, why not promote Darkhope?  From what I've seen from her, she might what you need, imo of course.



Main thing is that she does have leadership qualities. :oints to 1,000+ member FC::


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Jan 7, 2008)

Frequent Sunshine said:


> I was lurking around.... Sports bar probably does need a mod. I lurk there all the time. XD



You should post there then


----------



## Frequent Sunshine (Jan 7, 2008)

I posted in one thread today over there. That's an accomplishment. XDD I log on a lot but never post on the forums... hardly... I still know what's going on though. ^.^


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Jan 7, 2008)

Frequent Sunshine said:


> I posted in one thread today over there. That's an accomplishment. XDD I log on a lot but never post on the forums... hardly... I still know what's going on though. ^.^



Yeah i saw your post in the "what sports do you play?" thread. You had a typo though you put soccer instead of basketball XD XD.


----------



## Frequent Sunshine (Jan 7, 2008)

Are you sure that was a typo?  XD Basketball is ok... not my cup of tea but whatever! ^.^


----------



## Shiranui (Jan 7, 2008)

Halfhearted is probably one of the nicest members I have met. When I joined, she was my first actual friend here; and took ownership (from me) over The Make-out Paradise Fc.

Congratulations.


----------



## JJ (Jan 8, 2008)

Rukia said:


> Sin, the sports section still needs a mod.  I am tired of all those Patriots threads popping up all over the place.





SINcredible said:


> lol There's maybe 5 of them.  I don't know man, I preached it numerous times but the staff just doesn't think it needs one.





TheDreaming said:


> He needs to mod the HoU and Library. He like the taxman of mods
> 
> I agree the sports section needs a mod, its becoming annoying with all those threads.



I now mod both the dub section and sports bar.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2008)

And who's idea was that JediJaina?  You should have listened to my PM.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 8, 2008)

Rukia said:


> And who's idea was that JediJaina?  You should have listened to my PM.



I'm curious to know what you said in that PM   JJ, already doing a great job but I hoping a SB regular had got it instead.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 8, 2008)

Well Sports Section has their mod now.

Halfhearted won't be alone for long. I'm doing my best to resolve other things as soon as possible.


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Jan 8, 2008)

JediJaina said:


> I now mod both the dub section and sports bar.



Congratulations Jaina! I didn't know you were interested in sports XD.

Hopefully you post there more and don't lose interest.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2008)

SINcredible said:


> I'm curious to know what you said in that PM   JJ, already doing a great job but I hoping a SB regular had got it instead.


I recommended someone mod that section.  I might have dangled your name out there.

I told Jaina since he/she had just become a mod...that he/she should do it.  I'm always a step ahead of the game.


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Jan 8, 2008)

JediJaina is a girl.


----------



## JJ (Jan 8, 2008)

TheDreaming said:


> JediJaina is a girl.



Yep - although my pic was always in my profile.  

I've always followed sports. It's just that during NFL season, my household is very focused on football.


----------



## Curry (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm very happy about a woman in charge or a Sport related subforum. 

!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zaru (Jan 8, 2008)

Curry said:


> I'm very happy about a woman in charge or a Sport related subforum.
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!



What is there to be happy about? It's not like a person mods better because of the gender.

If JJ is a good mod with knowledge of sports, which I assume she is, gender doesn't play a role.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 8, 2008)

JediJaina said:


> Yep - although my pic was always in my profile.
> 
> I've always followed sports. It's just that during NFL season, my household is very focused on football.



I would make fun of you for being a Bucs fan, but I'm a Jets fan   Don't worry, the Pats are still around though.

@Curry:  Traitor.


----------



## Curry (Jan 8, 2008)

How am I a traitor?  
And I can be happy with whatever I want, Andy. Women should stick together.


----------



## Tousen (Jan 8, 2008)

JediJaina said:


> Yep - although my pic was always in my profile.
> 
> I've always followed sports. It's just that during NFL season, my household is very focused on football.



well if your really a bucs fan you must of had a very depressing sunday night


----------



## Escape The Fate (Jan 8, 2008)

Jetstorm said:


> Well Sports Section has their mod now.
> 
> Halfhearted won't be alone for long. I'm doing my best to resolve other things as soon as possible.



Well, you know who my pick is. I see I wasn't the only one who thought said person was suitable. 

Congrats to everyone and does JediJaina post in Sports Section? Well, good luck in modship over there since you said you do follow sports.


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Jan 8, 2008)

No she doesn't, but I'm sure she will start.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2008)

SINcredible said:


> Not to throw out random name but if the HoU needs another mod, why not promote Darkhope?  From what I've seen from her, she might what you need, imo of course.


Darkhope would be a good mod.  She's a really considerate, knowledgeable poster.  I'm not sure she has ever spammed or trolled...not even once.  And she writes fancy essay's about characters.  Good productive poster.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 8, 2008)

Mbxx        .


----------



## JJ (Jan 8, 2008)

TheDreaming said:


> No she doesn't, but I'm sure she will start.




Actually my activity in there was slow during off periods, but it always picked up during football and basketball seasons.  It just depends on what sport you want to discuss.  This is the second year I've participated in football picks for instance.

One of my first posts in the Sports Bar was made in September of 2006 at the beginning of the football season. Good times 

Sukati



> well if your really a bucs fan you must of had a very depressing sunday night



I've been a Bucs fan for years. My grandfather before he died followed the team from its conception. I've gotten over it.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 8, 2008)

Sasori said:


> Mbxx        .



He and Tazmo were online for quite some time today. I think people are confusing forum problems with suggestions though, Mbxx apparently is only interesting in things such as database errors not ideas such as forum hacks. We'll see though, eventually all the requests that will most likely be made in that thread should get his attention sooner or later.


----------



## geG (Jan 9, 2008)

Good night, sweet Saiyan prince.


----------



## Hyuuga Hinata (Jan 9, 2008)

Noooo Vegetaaaa. 



Rukia said:


> Darkhope would be a good mod.  She's a really considerate, knowledgeable poster.  I'm not sure she has ever spammed or trolled...not even once.  And she writes fancy essay's about characters.  Good productive poster.



Agreed. 

Edit:  I heard we're allowed to neg rep Mbxx into an early grave.


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Jan 9, 2008)

@JediJaina Well, I've never seen you post


----------



## JJ (Jan 9, 2008)

TheDreaming said:


> @JediJaina Well, I've never seen you post



It's because you post in different threads in that section than I do.


----------



## OniTasku (Jan 10, 2008)

HAPPY CODE DAY, STAFF.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 10, 2008)

Am I a mod yet?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 10, 2008)

Coad for teh ban ¬__¬


----------



## Ram (Jan 10, 2008)

HAPPY CODE DAY 2008


----------



## Lee1993 (Jan 10, 2008)

1/10/08 Sakura skin is uploaded and green rep becomes pink
code day whats that


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 10, 2008)

And red rep becomes blue.

But Blue is still godwin


----------



## Lee1993 (Jan 10, 2008)

yep
i bet u use pink all the time


----------



## geG (Jan 11, 2008)

Whoa, how did this thread suddenly get like 10 extra pages?


----------



## Raiden (Jan 11, 2008)

Yep, not sure why. Usually it only has one extra page.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 11, 2008)

Are... are those 4 pages of deleted posts?


----------



## Gecka (Jan 11, 2008)

This thread has been modfucked, have a nice day


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 11, 2008)

Nowairly  ?


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 12, 2008)

Ah yes, I can feel it now. I'll definitely be modded next week.


----------



## Crowe (Jan 12, 2008)

bah, as likely as me getting admin'd.


----------



## Ippy (Jan 12, 2008)

OH        SH-


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 13, 2008)

**


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 13, 2008)

Mods get envy inducing custom titles and ranks ?___?


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 14, 2008)

I'd look good in green, maybe with some sparkles too. And a bold usertitle.


----------



## geG (Jan 14, 2008)

Everyone looks better in green. Like that time when Vegeta modfucked the forum giving everyone green usernames


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 14, 2008)

Green is the best color ever.

End of discussion.


----------



## Dave (Jan 14, 2008)

anynew mods?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 14, 2008)

Dave said:


> anynew mods?



NF is pretty packed at the moment but don't worry, I'm sure half a dozen of them will all quit at once any day now


----------



## Felt (Jan 15, 2008)

Congrats on S.Mod Robotkiller


----------



## Raiden (Jan 15, 2008)

Congrats on smod ship RK


----------



## DemonLordSesshoumaru (Jan 15, 2008)

Congrats RK! And...there goes another HofU mod...


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 15, 2008)

Congratulations RK.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 15, 2008)

Congratulations on the swift promotion Robert ;O;


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 15, 2008)

Lol, Robertkiller gaining mod ranks fast.

Renee besta ketchup.


----------



## Shiranui (Jan 15, 2008)

Oh wow, I didn't see that before. Congratulations anyway Robotkiller.


----------



## geG (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## Dave (Jan 15, 2008)

congratz geg


----------



## Robotkiller (Jan 15, 2008)

Good job, Geg. You really deserve this one.


----------



## geG (Jan 15, 2008)

I'd like to thank all my wait what?


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 15, 2008)

Congrats RK.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 15, 2008)

Gratz there Greg


----------



## Dave (Jan 15, 2008)

geg, please do a better job, your gunna loose your promotion


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 15, 2008)

Gregs been abusing his mod powers in the Pink Pussy Bar


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 15, 2008)

No one can ever get enough geg. If they can, the only solution is seppuku.

ALSO, CONGRATS ON SMODSHIP ROBO LOL


----------



## geG (Jan 15, 2008)

Dave said:


> geg, please do a better job, your gunna loose your promotion





The Pink Ninja said:


> Gregs been abusing his mod powers in the Pink Pussy Bar



THIS IS TOO MUCH RESPONSIBILITY

I RENOUNCE MY MODSHIP


----------



## Dave (Jan 15, 2008)

it was good while it lasted


----------



## Robotkiller (Jan 15, 2008)

Alas, some stars burn too brightly.


----------



## Ippy (Jan 15, 2008)

I protest!

He hasn't killed a single robot since appointed...


----------



## KamiKazi (Jan 15, 2008)

congrats on the smodding robotkiller


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Jan 15, 2008)

Oh my, congrats RK.


----------



## Shiraishi (Jan 15, 2008)

Good job, RK.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 16, 2008)

Great job RK, now seal everyone in the Blender for the lulz.


----------



## geG (Jan 16, 2008)

If you seal us we will become more powerful than you can possibly imagine


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 16, 2008)

I honestly am interested in this power you speak of. Show me the depth of your abilities.


----------



## Crowe (Jan 16, 2008)

Geg is a feg. Fucking spoiler set.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 16, 2008)

Geg said:


> If you seal us we will become more powerful than you can possibly imagine


              .


----------



## geG (Jan 16, 2008)

pek said:


> Geg is a feg. Fucking spoiler set.



I waited like 2 days after the scans came out to put it up


----------



## Shiraishi (Jan 16, 2008)

*Congrats* to Haterade becoming a Plaza mod...and Del...becoming a Plaza mod...even though he's already a smod.

And RK's power has vanished.


----------



## Shiraishi (Jan 16, 2008)

Wait, wait, Congrats to Del for becoming not a mod.


----------



## Ippy (Jan 16, 2008)

lol, I was given temporary powars for a joke.


----------



## Orochimaru (Jan 16, 2008)

So who banned Robo then and why?


----------



## Shiraishi (Jan 16, 2008)

Haterade said:


> lol, I was given temporary powars for a joke.



Oh, alright Haterade. 

Congrats anyways.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 16, 2008)

You might as well smod Haterade, since he mods like every section.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 16, 2008)

SINcredible said:


> You might as well smod Haterade, since he mods like every section.



Staff is afraid that he might ban too many people 



Orochimaru said:


> So who banned Robo then and why?



Pek won't tell us It's a joke


----------



## Dave (Jan 16, 2008)

/plays along with teh joke


----------



## Ippy (Jan 17, 2008)

lol, I can read deleted posts, Adam.


----------



## geG (Jan 18, 2008)

I noticed spectrum is off the admin list

what happened to her?


----------



## Dave (Jan 18, 2008)

what happened to geg? i demand his modship


----------



## Ippy (Jan 18, 2008)

Geg said:


> I noticed spectrum is off the admin list
> 
> what happened to her?


We'd like to know as well.


----------



## delirium (Jan 18, 2008)

Inactive. Which makes me sad. The HR was always just a little more fun whenever she was posting.


----------



## geG (Jan 18, 2008)

yeah I noticed she'd just kind of stopped posting


----------



## Ippy (Jan 18, 2008)

Yeah, she was a real sweetheart.

She was going to become my wife...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 18, 2008)

Haterade said:


> Yeah, she was a real sweetheart.
> 
> She was going to become my wife...



Get in line


----------



## Sasori (Jan 18, 2008)

*R.I.P. Kisame*
No one will ever replace u in my heart​


----------



## Raiden (Jan 18, 2008)

I never got a chance to know Spectrum 

----
Sasori's really mad about Kisame's departure. I feel Sasori's grief...


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 18, 2008)

Spectrum is so awesome and a fellow Aobatard. 

I wish she would come back.


----------



## Darkhope (Jan 19, 2008)

I love Spectrum. Word on the street is she's just busy with real life stuff, but I don't know. I used to talk to her all the time. And she hasn't posted on LJ either! D:


----------



## Sasori (Jan 20, 2008)

I want to see peK online or make a thread just so I can see how it looks like under the thread starter name


----------



## geG (Jan 20, 2008)

Oh shi- 

It'll probably still say Pek like Vegeta's still says Itagaki.


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Jan 21, 2008)

Just check out his profile:
Anti-Sasori x Sakura


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 21, 2008)

Pek has been experimenting with his abilities.


----------



## furious styles (Jan 21, 2008)

haha, pek has a l33t name


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Jan 21, 2008)

Are you a smod now Jetstorm


----------



## geG (Jan 21, 2008)

He's not lol


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Jan 21, 2008)

Okay, thanks for telling me geg, lol.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 21, 2008)

lol           Jet

How old is ur sister btw?

And do u have any pics?

Prefferably nude


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 21, 2008)

My sister is 15 and the irony is that she got her camera taken away for doing that very thing(Got her ass kicked too). 

I'm not a horrible brother though so I would never have given them to you had I been the first one in my family to find them.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 21, 2008)

lol wow.

Carry on with the story. I want to know all the details


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 21, 2008)

Jetstorm, would you say your sis is petite, thick, or in- between?  I know you her brother but it's so that I can properly envision the story.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 21, 2008)

lol if Jet replies "Hella thick "


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Jan 21, 2008)

Lol Jet isn't going to reply.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 21, 2008)

His sister will reply for him 

Hey guys knock it off, this is his sister your talkng about. How would you like it if we started talking about your sisters?



Sasori said:


> Hey guys knock it off, this is his sister your talkng about. How would you like it if we started talking about your *sisters*?


Been there, done that, got her t-shirt.

Wtf...I hope ur joking man.

Wouldn't you like to know 

Fuck you stay away from me.


----------



## Neji (Jan 21, 2008)

.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 21, 2008)

Sasori. 

Eh, she is about in-between.


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Jan 21, 2008)

sasori


----------



## Sasori (Jan 21, 2008)

Jetstorm said:


> Sasori.
> 
> Eh, she is about in-between.


          .


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 21, 2008)

^She was a smod before but I guess you wouldn't had knew that.  Don't see why they made another one again, but it's not my call.


----------



## Shiranui (Jan 22, 2008)

I don't know if this deserves an announcement, but Esponer (now _Serenity_) has been given reign over the Library, Manga Battle Dome, Dub Battle Dome and Anime Battle Dome yet again.


----------



## Genesis (Jan 22, 2008)

^ You know what really deserved announcement?

I got demodded.

Then threatened the staff.

And look, now i'm a mod again.

It just goes to show, violence is the answer to everything.


----------



## Crowe (Jan 22, 2008)

dem fuckers b h8n on yondaimetards.

i modded u again.


----------



## Genesis (Jan 22, 2008)

i no rite?

racist peoples. i swear.


----------



## Dave (Jan 22, 2008)

why was escamoh banned?


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Jan 22, 2008)

esca is always banned


----------



## Dave (Jan 22, 2008)

go back to bed


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Jan 22, 2008)

No, but I'm also interested as to why he is banned... again


----------



## Dave (Jan 22, 2008)

!??!  he is realy banned?

i was just posting randomly


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Jan 22, 2008)

Lol I don't know I was just going off what you said 

*ed!t* he hasn't been active since the 19th

*double ed!t* dammit Triumph


----------



## Raiden (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow 

SasuSaku 2008 Calendar Collaboration!!!


----------



## Dave (Jan 22, 2008)

i knew he wanst banned


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Jan 22, 2008)

Are you psychic or somethin


----------



## Dave (Jan 22, 2008)

maybeh


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Jan 22, 2008)

I won't tell anyone if you are, but if you refuse


----------



## geG (Jan 22, 2008)

lol I was wondering for a second why esca would be banned since I haven't seen him on days


----------



## Dave (Jan 22, 2008)

geg


----------



## geG (Jan 22, 2008)

dave


----------



## Dave (Jan 22, 2008)

geg


----------



## Cytrin (Jan 22, 2008)

TSUNADE FC
lol so many admins


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Jan 23, 2008)

Yeah, what's up with that?


----------



## Spike (Jan 23, 2008)

And those 4 aren't the only ones. There are more that aren't shown there.

For example Mbxx.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 23, 2008)

Can't forget the njt.


----------



## Cytrin (Jan 23, 2008)

Spike said:


> And those 4 aren't the only ones. There are more that aren't shown there.
> 
> For example Mbxx.



no it was showing all the supermods as admins b4


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 23, 2008)

Wow, almost two weeks since we got a new mod. That must be a record


----------



## Dave (Jan 23, 2008)

just a matter of time


----------



## Shiranui (Jan 27, 2008)

Was Suzuhiko's promotion to super moderator announced?


----------



## martryn (Jan 27, 2008)

> Was Suzuhiko's promotion to super moderator announced?



No, we're keeping that on the DL. I've decided that to announce it would be to demean it a little.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jan 27, 2008)

i don't think so.

but she was a supermod before she left, it's more of a reinstatement than a promotion


----------



## Shiranui (Jan 27, 2008)

KamiKazi said:


> I don't think so.
> 
> but she was a supermod before she left, it's more of a reinstatement than a promotion



Oh, thats right. I forgot she _was_ a smod.


> No, we're keeping that on the DL. I've decided that to announce it would be to demean it a little.



No announcement shall be made then.


----------



## martryn (Jan 27, 2008)

As you were.


----------



## Blue (Jan 27, 2008)

Yakushi Kabuto has been promoted to Supermod.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 27, 2008)

Lies!1!!1!!!!

Thanks. X3


----------



## Shiranui (Jan 27, 2008)

Oh, I knew you were nominated (thought you declined); congratulations.


----------



## Ippy (Jan 27, 2008)

YK's like an e-prodigy.

I predict admin in 3 months total.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jan 27, 2008)

congrats YK :WOW


----------



## geG (Jan 27, 2008)

About time :WOW

whoa that's the first time I've seen that color name


----------



## Robotkiller (Jan 27, 2008)

Trendwhore.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 27, 2008)

Congrats YK :WOW


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 27, 2008)

Yes, congrats YK! I do agree that i haven't seen that Username color before... 

Hmm... why does it say she is a God of Shinobi?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 27, 2008)

Congrats YK. 

YK I'm totally going to steal that shade of Blue if I ever make it to that level. That or I'll get my shade of purple back. X3


----------



## Curry (Jan 27, 2008)

Oh oh 

Congratulations


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Jan 27, 2008)

I love that color YK.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 27, 2008)

Gratz Y~K 

I see we're back to spectrum coloured SMods


----------



## Ippy (Jan 27, 2008)

Smods can get their name color changed at any time.

Section mods get one color, green.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 27, 2008)

No. Months ago we had SMods of all different colours. Then it changed to one standardised colour for male SMods and one standardised colour for female SMods (And Kaga).

Now we're back to moar colours.


----------



## Ippy (Jan 27, 2008)

I know what you meant... and that only lasted for like a week.

It's just that most of the smods don't care enough either way to get a different colored name.


----------



## Genesis (Jan 27, 2008)

Mark my words, i'll be the first mod who goes and gets himself a golden name without ascending a level. Don't ask me how now, since i haven't bothered thinking about it. But when i do, i'll find a way to make it happen.

Some day, some time, some way, i'm gonna have a golden name.

And congrats YK! X3

*always wanted to use that smiley*


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 27, 2008)

The next episode of Avatar has been delayed... by three months


----------



## Raiden (Jan 27, 2008)

Genesis, you and I both know who will help you with that 



The Pink Ninja said:


> The next episode of Avatar has been delayed... by three months



Again....


----------



## Taxman (Jan 27, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> No. Months ago we had SMods of all different colours. Then it changed to one standardised colour for male SMods and one standardised colour for female SMods (And Kaga).





> I know what you meant... and that only lasted for like a week.


actually...the one where male smods were royal purple and female smods were pink lasted a LONG time.  What you are commenting on is what TPN forgot..which was both male and female smods became one color and got their ranks changed from akatsuki to Super Moderator.  Now that standard purple color didn't last that long.


----------



## Ippy (Jan 27, 2008)

Damn, I should just leave this type of shit to the forum historian from now on.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 27, 2008)

Taxman said:


> actually...the one where male smods were royal purple and female smods were pink lasted a LONG time.  What you are commenting on is what TPN forgot..which was both male and female smods became one color and got their ranks changed from akatsuki to Super Moderator.  Now that standard purple color didn't last that long.



I remembered that, the time when you were "Akatsuki" with Dark red names.


----------



## Curry (Jan 27, 2008)

Extravagance, I see.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 27, 2008)

I remember back when we had rationing. Brown was the only colour you could get in them days


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 27, 2008)

Congrats YK.


----------



## Curry (Jan 27, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> I remember back when we had rationing. Brown was the only colour you could get in them days



And now you see battleships and whatnot.

Tssk, tsk.


----------



## Creator (Jan 27, 2008)

Congrats YK.


----------



## Astaroth (Jan 27, 2008)

Yes, congrats.  You deserve it!


----------



## Dave (Jan 27, 2008)

congrats YK, im proud to say that i have had a post deleted by you


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 27, 2008)

Don't know where else to put this - but good job to whichever admin fixed the views function.


----------



## Taxman (Jan 27, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> I remembered that, the time when you were "Akatsuki" with Dark red names.



that was before the male/female split

there was a time after the split when all smods were purple


----------



## delirium (Jan 27, 2008)

I would have stayed purple if we didn't go with that weak ass purple the other smods are now.


----------



## Mori` (Jan 28, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> The next episode of Avatar has been delayed... by three months





zukosuke is not amused by this news


----------



## Shiranui (Jan 28, 2008)

You certainly like to spam threads don't you mordin? Our threads in the Manga Battle Dome fell victim to this tactic of yours as well.


----------



## Orochimaru (Jan 28, 2008)

Congratulations, Yakushi. <3


----------



## martryn (Jan 28, 2008)

Who gives a fuck what color people's names are anyway?  Does it REALLY matter all that much.  Stop bickering in my thread and go do it somewhere that doesn't matter, like Kaga's FC.


----------



## murasex (Jan 29, 2008)

Aw, Marty.  
It's okay. We'll stop. x3


----------



## geG (Jan 29, 2008)

martryn said:


> Who gives a fuck what color people's names are anyway?  Does it REALLY matter all that much.  Stop bickering in my thread and go do it somewhere that doesn't matter, like Kaga's FC.



why were you gone for so long and when are you going back again


----------



## delirium (Jan 29, 2008)

We need a thread for demotions.


----------



## Hiroshi (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm a little bit late.. but congratulations Yakushi Kabuto~ 
Unfotunately though, one less moderator on Naruto Avenue, especially in the HoU, though I know you'll still be around in there


----------



## Genesis (Jan 29, 2008)

Wut u talkin bout del?

I spent sweat n tears updatin dis thread, u no wot i mean?

Fuc dis shit man. Stop hatin, n start appreciatin.


----------



## delirium (Jan 29, 2008)

I'll stop h8in wen deres less discriminatin.


----------



## Genesis (Jan 29, 2008)

I c how it is. So sad.

*walks off*


----------



## Shiranui (Jan 29, 2008)

Hiroshi said:


> I'm a little bit late.. but congratulations Yakushi Kabuto~
> Unfotunately though, one less moderator on Naruto Avenue, especially in the HoU, though I know you'll still be around in there



It doesn't matter much, especially if the said user visits the section frequently. Though perhaps another section mod is needed there.


----------



## geG (Jan 29, 2008)

del what the hell


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 29, 2008)

Geg is a forum super hero.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 29, 2008)

Geg is a puppy!


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Jan 29, 2008)

geg is geg


----------



## geG (Jan 29, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> Geg is a forum super hero.


----------



## geG (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey mod lounge I saw you there


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm a bit surprised I haven't been modded yet.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jan 30, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> I'm a bit surprised I haven't been modded yet.


it's cause they can't decide whether they should assign you to a bunch of sections or promote you straight to smod


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 30, 2008)

Yeah that sounds about right.


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Jan 30, 2008)

hahaha 




lol spam


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 31, 2008)

I could replace peK as administrator.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 31, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> I could replace peK as administrator.



You have to defeat him in ritual combat in front of the other Mods and 200 Regular members first ?____?

And Pek's Villain type Wangkai is the most powerful of it's type


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Jan 31, 2008)

All types have their weaknesses TPN.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 31, 2008)

Metal types are weak against magnets but it doesn't mean you can grab a few of the fridge and kick ass


----------



## Genesis (Feb 1, 2008)

I beat Pek. Then i cried for attacking a fellow Yondaime fan. Then, i attacked Risu to make everyone feel better about the tragedy.

Good times, good times.


----------



## Mori` (Feb 1, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> You have to defeat him in ritual combat in front of the other Mods and 200 Regular members first ¬____¬
> 
> And Pek's Villain type Wangkai is the most powerful of it's type



I beat peK so hard he ended up an admin D:

--

having subjugated the entire staff on no less than 3 seperate occasions I'm considering giving my account to someone else on the boards, anyone want it?


----------



## Genesis (Feb 1, 2008)

So you want to do the fusion technique eh?


----------



## Shiranui (Feb 1, 2008)

moridin said:


> I beat peK so hard he ended up an admin D:
> 
> --
> 
> having subjugated the entire staff on no less than 3 seperate occasions I'm considering giving my account to someone else on the boards, anyone want it?



I'll take it...


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 1, 2008)

Wow - trying to give away an Smod position? Now let's not get crazy


----------



## QuoNina (Feb 2, 2008)

Congrats, YK! Upgrade ur technique! 

And nice avy.


----------



## Curry (Feb 2, 2008)

Genesis said:


> I beat Pek. Then i cried for attacking a fellow Yondaime fan. Then, i attacked Risu to make everyone feel better about the tragedy.
> 
> Good times, good times.









Don't you dare attack Captain Squirrel you suspicious person mod


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Feb 2, 2008)

Dropping by to say thanks for the congratulations. Feel free to PM me with any welcoming pron.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 2, 2008)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Dropping by to say thanks for the congratulations. Feel free to PM me with any welcoming pron.



Will do


----------



## Sasori (Feb 2, 2008)

Screw the rules, I have rep.


----------



## Sasori (Feb 2, 2008)

Oh wait what YK is smod?

Oh man dat means she has more ways to e-fuck me


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 2, 2008)

Sasori said:


> Screw the rules, I have rep.



I think an admin's reply to that is "NOT FOR LOOOOOOOOONG! "


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Feb 2, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Will do


Oh snap, you sent pictures. XDDD Win.



Sasori said:


> Oh wait what YK is smod?
> 
> Oh man dat means she has more ways to e-fuck me


X3


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 2, 2008)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Oh snap, you sent pictures. XDDD Win.



You now owe me


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 5, 2008)

I'll mod Bleach Avenue from now on.


----------



## delirium (Feb 5, 2008)

Hey guys are you looking for new mods? I think I'd do a good job.


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 5, 2008)

SUCK MY COCK HOT WOMEN!!!!!!!

lol last page glitch is back.
Edit: WTF? TIMEWARP!


----------



## Dave (Feb 5, 2008)

congrats lord yu!


----------



## martryn (Feb 5, 2008)

Cut that shit out, bastards!


----------



## Sasori (Feb 5, 2008)

Dave said:


> congrats lord yu!


ADMIN TURNING YU!!!!!!!!


----------



## Curry (Feb 5, 2008)

Congrats, Yu, I've always known you'd be an admin one day


----------



## Rice Ball (Feb 5, 2008)

delirium said:


> Hey guys are you looking for new mods? I think I'd do a good job.



Ihearyouhascheezburger.


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 5, 2008)

The future?


----------



## geG (Feb 5, 2008)

delirium said:


> Hey guys are you looking for new mods? I think I'd do a good job.



Shut up del you'd have no idea what to do


----------



## Crowe (Feb 5, 2008)

*Byakuya*: You will *never *become a moderator on this forum.


----------



## Krory (Feb 5, 2008)

Hell, I'd be a moderator before Byakuya.


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 5, 2008)

You'll change your mind one day, Pek.


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 5, 2008)

Poor Byakushie


----------



## delirium (Feb 5, 2008)

Geg said:


> Shut up del you'd have no idea what to do



That was mean geg. You didn't even give me a chance.


----------



## geG (Feb 5, 2008)

Quiet you I'm the one making the decisions here


----------



## Shiranui (Feb 5, 2008)

delirium said:


> That was mean geg. You didn't even give me a chance.



I hear asking to be moderator only lessens your chances.


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Feb 5, 2008)

You would be right.


----------



## FrostXian (Feb 5, 2008)

pek said:


> *Byakuya*: You will *never *become a moderator on this forum.



I'm already a moderator.
In my imaginary lala world.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 5, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> You'll change your mind one day, Pek.



Plus you could always have him killed 

I hear the Mafia provides a good service in that area. You can hire them on their  website, E-Mob.com


----------



## delirium (Feb 5, 2008)

Astral said:


> I hear asking to be moderator only lessens your chances.



Not if your name is del and your word is as solid as rock and you say that you won't spam or troll or flame or abuse your powers in the least.

Now if geg would just stop hatin and give me mod powers I can start making NF a better place.


----------



## geG (Feb 5, 2008)

As long as I'm alive delirium will never be a mod.


----------



## Rhaella (Feb 5, 2008)

Tch, del.  You're no better a candidate than _I_ am.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 5, 2008)

Rhaella said:


> Tch, del.  You're no better a candidate than _I_ am.



A Morningstar set?


----------



## Rhaella (Feb 5, 2008)

Yes indeed.  You can't get much more awesome than Lucifer.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 5, 2008)

Rhaella said:


> Yes indeed.  You can't get much more awesome than Lucifer.



Oh?


----------



## Rhaella (Feb 5, 2008)

You don't get _much_ more awesome. 

Endless transcend.  Or some of them, at least.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 5, 2008)

Rhaella said:


> You don't get _much_ more awesome.
> 
> Endless transcend.  Or some of them, at least.



Desire and Despair hate?


----------



## Rhaella (Feb 5, 2008)

Yep. xD

Dream and Death love. <3


----------



## delirium (Feb 5, 2008)

Where's the delirium love?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 5, 2008)

delirium said:


> Where's the delirium love?



She's underage ?__?


----------



## delirium (Feb 5, 2008)

She's billions of years old.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 5, 2008)

delirium said:


> She's billions of years old.



In theory, but in practice she's loli.

Plus she's mad.

Mollesting a mentally disturbed loli? The judge would throw the book at you ?___?


----------



## Dave (Feb 5, 2008)

congratz geg!


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 5, 2008)

*weeks late* congrats Yakushi Kabuto!


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 5, 2008)

lol racism.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 6, 2008)

Lucifer + Morpheus + Death. . .

I had to come here and post my awe.


----------



## Rice Ball (Feb 6, 2008)

ahah Del a loli?


----------



## delirium (Feb 6, 2008)

I think Rice Ball would make a good mod because he has awesome Phoenix Wright avies.


Just for that reason though. Not for being able to make sound decisions or anything. I wouldn't know anything about that.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 6, 2008)

lol Del.


----------



## Sasori (Feb 6, 2008)

I applied for the staff member usergroup. How long does it usually take to go through?


----------



## Shiranui (Feb 6, 2008)

I think Sasori would make a good mod. He is easily the most helpful and articulate memeber on NF, so why not?


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 6, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Plus you could always have him killed
> 
> I hear the Mafia provides a good service in that area. You can hire them on their  website, E-Mob.com



I like the way you think.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Feb 6, 2008)

Sasori said:


> I applied for the staff member usergroup. How long does it usually take to go through?


But if you join the same organization my spying skills will be pointless!


----------



## Rice Ball (Feb 7, 2008)

REZNOR!!!

Del and Jet's laughing at me again


----------



## Dave (Feb 7, 2008)

RENZOR!!!!


----------



## Rice Ball (Feb 7, 2008)

Lazy ass admin, spending all day doing his job instead of lurking this thread!


----------



## Jazz (Feb 7, 2008)

I wan be mod

but i need better stat?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 8, 2008)

Mario said:


> I wan be mod
> 
> but i need better stat?



You need 50 points in your camwhore skill for starters.


----------



## Sasori (Feb 8, 2008)

Astral said:


> I think Sasori would make a good mod. He is easily the most helpful and articulate memeber on NF, so why not?


Overstatement of the year 



Yakushi Kabuto said:


> But if you join the same organization my spying skills will be pointless!


*Checks usernotes*


----------



## delirium (Feb 8, 2008)

I think Sasori would make a good mod. He is easily the most helpful and articulate memeber on NF, so why not?


----------



## Dave (Feb 8, 2008)

sasori confirmed for brawl


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Feb 8, 2008)

OMG make me mod for society library plz.

I'll be a good one I promise.


----------



## Shiranui (Feb 8, 2008)

delirium said:


> I think Sasori would make a good mod. He is easily the most helpful and articulate member on NF, so why not?



I waz serious.


----------



## geG (Feb 8, 2008)

i think sasori is a pretty cool guy. eh gets punched by chuunin and doesn't afraid of anything


----------



## Rice Ball (Feb 8, 2008)

sending me nudez is an easy way to get your name in the recommendation thread.


----------



## Genesis (Feb 8, 2008)

I remember back when...wait, no i don't; i have a poor memory.

I agree Sasori should be given some cake.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Feb 8, 2008)

Congratulations, Less and the Lit. Dept.! X3


----------



## Raiden (Feb 9, 2008)

Congratulations Less


----------



## geG (Feb 9, 2008)

less is back?


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2008)

OMG GEG IS BACK


----------



## less (Feb 9, 2008)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Congratulations, Less and the Lit. Dept.! X3


Thank you times two.


Raiden said:


> Congratulations Less


Thankew.


Geg said:


> less is back?


Literature dep. only. The most laid back mod-position ever, basically. But hey, I'm green again, so that's something.


Dave said:


> OMG GEG IS BACK


Like he was ever gone


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2008)

Less looks better in admin colors


----------



## geG (Feb 9, 2008)

That's right Dave I have decided to rejoin the staff

I only hope this time isn't as stressful as it was the last time


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2008)

omg geg is back for real


----------



## Sasori (Feb 11, 2008)

lol Lost the game. That's some Jumanji shit


----------



## Dave (Feb 11, 2008)

YOU LOST

the GAME!


----------



## Genesis (Feb 11, 2008)

Welcome back to less and QuoNina!

The former for the Literature Department, and the latter for Konoha Library.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 11, 2008)

Congrats QuoNina


----------



## Undercovermc (Feb 11, 2008)

Welcome back, less.


----------



## Shiranui (Feb 11, 2008)

Well I already welcomed QuoNina, but I suppose I will do so here as well. Welcome back.


----------



## QuoNina (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks, I was planning on comin' back when the semester's over. So, yeah.  Plus it's hard to deal with retirement and menopause at the same time and such. 

 and less' move was inspiring. :3


----------



## Spike (Feb 14, 2008)

Welcome back both of you.

Nice to see back where you belong.


----------



## Curry (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## Rice Ball (Feb 14, 2008)

QuoNina said:


> Thanks, I was planning on comin' back when the semester's over. So, yeah.  Plus it's hard to deal with retirement and menopause at the same time and such.
> 
> and less' move was inspiring. :3



Who the fook let you back in!
Give pek a few drinks and he bends over for anyone nowadays


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 15, 2008)

*BOMB HIM BOMB HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



*YOU WON THAT ROUND! TAKE HIM DOWN!~~~~~~`*


----------



## Sasori (Feb 16, 2008)

QFT                 .


----------



## Dave (Feb 24, 2008)

*OMG KAGA*

* WELCOME BACK*​


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Feb 24, 2008)

Indeed, welcome back Kaga. :3


----------



## Dave (Feb 24, 2008)

so exciting

i think my blood sugar went up alittle


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks guys 8]


----------



## delirium (Feb 24, 2008)

What's gonna happen to our FC? 


lol what forum are you moderatin?


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 24, 2008)

None at the moment 

XDD


----------



## delirium (Feb 24, 2008)

So you has no powers? How we gonna get busy?


----------



## Halo (Feb 24, 2008)

^ Can I watch when you guys get busy? 

Welcum back Kaga! X3


----------



## Shiranui (Feb 24, 2008)

Welcome back Kaga!


----------



## QuoNina (Feb 24, 2008)

Welcome back, Kaga!!!1!!11!

Are you modding a secret cave?


----------



## delirium (Feb 24, 2008)

Halo said:


> ^ Can I watch when you guys get busy?
> 
> Welcum back Kaga! X3



You should get buy with us.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks everyone 

Nina - apparently XD


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 24, 2008)

Epic slut, welcome back


----------



## Undercovermc (Feb 24, 2008)

Welcome back, Kaga.


----------



## Felt (Feb 24, 2008)

Kaga back?


----------



## Zaru (Feb 24, 2008)

Congrats on modship, Kallen


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 24, 2008)

Gratz to you Kallen


----------



## Felt (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## geG (Feb 24, 2008)

Hey congrats on modship Dave


----------



## Dave (Feb 24, 2008)

thanks geg, you too! you deserved it


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 24, 2008)

Wasn't it terrible the way Genesis got run down by that bus?


----------



## geG (Feb 24, 2008)

It was mere coincidence that I was driving that bus and I don't want to hear any more unfounded accusations out of you TPN


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 24, 2008)

Guys I had to degeg geg. 

Sorry.


----------



## delirium (Feb 24, 2008)

lol that's record time right there. xD


----------



## geG (Feb 24, 2008)

Dammit again? 

what am I doing wrong D:<


----------



## Dave (Feb 24, 2008)

thats the 5th time this month


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 24, 2008)

The issue with geg is that he gegs at inappropriate gegs, thereby creating tension in the gegging atmosphere. It's all very geg so I can't divulge everything gegger related.


----------



## geG (Feb 24, 2008)

It's because I refused to have sex with you isn't it


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 24, 2008)

You're gegging right it is.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Feb 24, 2008)

Penis. **


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 25, 2008)

Kagakusha said:


> Guys I had to degeg geg.
> 
> Sorry.



Do we have to call him George now?


----------



## Hell Fire (Feb 25, 2008)

y everyone b hatin' geg?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 25, 2008)

He doesn't wash.


----------



## Sasori (Feb 25, 2008)

Kagutsuchi said:


> Penis. **


Charmander.


----------



## geG (Feb 25, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> He doesn't wash.



Neither does Kaga, therein lies the problem


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 25, 2008)

I am enraged.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 26, 2008)

Geg said:


> Neither does Kaga, therein lies the problem





Kagakusha said:


> I am enraged.



He does, but only in virgin blood and man juice D:


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 2, 2008)

I am rather confused. Is Kaga a moderator again? Or perhaps an Advisor with shadow mod abilities?


----------



## Kagakusha (Mar 2, 2008)

Latter, for now. 

Don't let your outer shell define you, Astral. Believe in the me that believes in you!


----------



## Zaru (Mar 2, 2008)

I am rather confused. Is Kaga a heterosexual again? Or perhaps a bisexual with deviant sexual behaviour?


----------



## Kagakusha (Mar 2, 2008)

None of the above! I win!

Don't let your options confine you, Zaru. Believe in the me that believes in your anus!


----------



## Zaru (Mar 2, 2008)

But your name isn't pink anymore, which makes it impossible to consider you a homo. That's like Naruto without Kyuubi, or Reznor without repping females.


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 2, 2008)

Kagakusha said:


> Don't let your outer shell define you, Astral. Believe in the me that believes in you!




I shall!


----------



## Kagakusha (Mar 2, 2008)

Are ... are you calling Reznor a homo? 

(naruto likes sasuke lol default homo)

Edit: Oh, welcome to the fandom, Vyse. Glad to see someone's still excited about the series.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 2, 2008)

I actually called him the opposite.

LET'S PUT OUR HANDS TOGETHER FOR THE NEXT COMEDIAN,


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 2, 2008)

Kagakusha said:


> Edit: Oh, welcome to the fandom, Vyse. Glad to see someone's still excited about the series.



As I am, I missed the primary rage of TTGL. I am now on Episode 5, and plan on watching a single episode everyday.

Who's Reznor?


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 2, 2008)

Guys, just wanted you to know that very soon I'll be the new Admin around here.


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 2, 2008)

Congratulations Byakuya!


----------



## Curry (Mar 2, 2008)

Who's Reznor? 

Who's Zaru?  Why is he talking about sexual deviants?


----------



## Dave (Mar 2, 2008)

who is tazmo


----------



## geG (Mar 2, 2008)

Congratulations everyone!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## Dave (Mar 2, 2008)

O_o        my leg


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 2, 2008)

HELLO DAVE.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 4, 2008)

Purpleshirtguy?


----------



## Sasori (Mar 4, 2008)

ZZZARU-KEN!


----------



## OniTasku (Mar 4, 2008)

This Admin-fuck is particularly confusing. :\

Edit: *Glances at name*

What...the...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 4, 2008)

*looks at everyones names*


----------



## geG (Mar 4, 2008)

*right click->save as*


----------



## Lee1993 (Mar 4, 2008)

to modfucks one day
unless there were more


----------



## Alex (Mar 4, 2008)

lol, best thing that's happened all week


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 4, 2008)

Purpleshirtguy?


----------



## Sasori (Mar 4, 2008)

Purpleshirtguy < You


----------



## geG (Mar 5, 2008)

I hear talk he's a reznor dupe or something


----------



## Sasori (Mar 5, 2008)

No Reznor is _his_ dupe.


----------



## Dave (Mar 5, 2008)

everyone is_ HIS_ dupe


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 5, 2008)

I heard Jesus was his dupe.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 5, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> I heard Jesus was his dupe.


----------



## ɒiƨʜɒɿ ƚɘivoƨ (Mar 9, 2008)

Congrats, EvilMoogle.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 9, 2008)

The Battledomes get through so many mods D:

"*CHOMP CHOMP* CHRIST THEY'RE LIKE POTATOE CHIPS"

It's a conspiracy to stack the Mod team with powertards ¬__¬


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 9, 2008)

Congratulations to EvilMoogle. I'm always at least a little in awe of BD mods because the OBD scares me. :3


----------



## Sasori (Mar 9, 2008)

And so u should be scared lol


----------



## SENTINEL (Mar 18, 2008)

I am so happy Dream Brother is a mod now. 

I love his blog.


----------



## ɒiƨʜɒɿ ƚɘivoƨ (Mar 18, 2008)

WHAT

*goes to check*

edit: well I'll be damned.. congrats DB!


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 18, 2008)

Congrats Dream Brother.


----------



## Distracted (Mar 18, 2008)

Another mod... with a name that begins with D and has three syllables... this means war


----------



## ̣ (Mar 18, 2008)

CONGRATS DUB


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 18, 2008)

̣ said:


> CONGRATS DUB



You know if you become a Mod we'll never know


----------



## ̣ (Mar 18, 2008)

I've been told not to respond to comments like that


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 18, 2008)

Tough being an uke huh?


----------



## ̣ (Mar 18, 2008)

Don't give me that face.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 18, 2008)

̣ said:


> Don't give me that face.


----------



## ̣ (Mar 18, 2008)

Mine doesn't do that.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 18, 2008)

I also have a companion cube


----------



## ̣ (Mar 18, 2008)

I have this thing


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 18, 2008)

̣ said:


> I have this thing



An impressive Jutsu


----------



## ̣ (Mar 18, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> An impressive Jutsu



[flash]http://youtube.com/player2.swf[/flash]


----------



## Ippy (Mar 18, 2008)

TPN... that sig... genius.

I take it that you didn't make it, though?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 18, 2008)

Nameless said:


> TPN... that sig... genius.
> 
> I take it that you didn't make it, though?



What's that supposed to mean? 

And no, found it on /g/


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Mar 18, 2008)

Hello mods, how are you doing this fine day?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 18, 2008)

Giovanni Rild said:


> Hello mods, how are you doing this fine day?



In a Neo-Gothic fashion


----------



## Ippy (Mar 18, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> What's that supposed to mean?
> 
> And no, found it on /g/


Cuz I remember you used to find funny gifs like that all the time.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 18, 2008)

I used to rob them from YTMND

But lately the only good gifs I can find from there are too huge.

Since then however I have discovered the wonders of PB so I can upload stuff I found on /g/


----------



## Crowe (Mar 18, 2008)

Gz Dream Brothers.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Mar 18, 2008)

I can't sleep


----------



## Genesis (Mar 18, 2008)

Congrats to Dream Brother!

Hope the Literature Department flourishes.


----------



## Undercovermc (Mar 18, 2008)

Congrats Dream Brother. It's a shame that the weekly flashfic ended.


----------



## Felt (Mar 18, 2008)

Congrats Dreamy <3


----------



## Sasori (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm just here for Kallen's set.


----------



## Genesis (Mar 18, 2008)

^ No Sasori, you're here because you felt the aura of greatness coming from myself. Admit it.


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm a bit disappointed, why am I not modded yet?


----------



## Ippy (Mar 19, 2008)

You still haven't left a $355 deposit into my Paypal account.


----------



## Kagakusha (Mar 19, 2008)

The staff has decided, under extreme inebriation, to readmin Geg. Congratulate the bastard!


----------



## Kagakusha (Mar 19, 2008)

Fuck. Scratch that. We were discussing deleting him. Never mind.


----------



## Curry (Mar 19, 2008)

Congratulations to vervex for getting to mod another subforum and good luck! 

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## geG (Mar 19, 2008)

Kagakusha said:


> The staff has decided, under extreme inebriation, to readmin Geg. Congratulate the bastard!






Kagakusha said:


> Fuck. Scratch that. We were discussing deleting him. Never mind.


...


----------



## Sasori (Mar 19, 2008)

Genesis said:


> ^ No Sasori, you're here because you felt the aura of greatness coming from myself. Admit it.


Oh what? I thought that was just the coloured odour coming from you


----------



## Curry (Mar 19, 2008)

Geg's gonna get raped in half by Reznor again


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 19, 2008)

Curry is taking longer to get modded than I original forecasted


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Mar 19, 2008)

So, what's shaking?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 19, 2008)

Giovanni Rild said:


> So, what's shaking?



Uchihas


----------



## Curry (Mar 19, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Curry is taking longer to get modded than I original forecasted



I'm a smod in disguise.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 19, 2008)

Curry said:


> I'm a smod in disguise.



No.

You're not.


----------



## Genesis (Mar 19, 2008)

Sasori said:


> Oh what? I thought that was just the coloured odour coming from you


WHAT?! Why would you say that?! I've been good to you!


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Mar 19, 2008)

Any of you mods a martial artist? And what style?


----------



## Sasori (Mar 19, 2008)

Genesis said:


> WHAT?! Why would you say that?! I've been good to you!


I secretly fap to your posts while lurking.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Mar 20, 2008)

Giovanni Rild said:


> Any of you mods a martial artist? And what style?



I want to know. I'm in a mixed martial art class


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 20, 2008)

Nameless said:


> You still haven't left a $355 deposit into my Paypal account.



I don't have $355


----------



## Genesis (Mar 20, 2008)

Giovanni Rild said:


> Any of you mods a martial artist? And what style?


Boxing - 9 years.
Muay Thai - 6 years.
Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu - 6 years.

Think you can take me? 


Sasori said:


> I secretly fap to your posts while lurking.


I knew it!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 20, 2008)

I know Karate, Wing Tsun and Krav Maga


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Mar 20, 2008)

Genesis said:


> Boxing - 9 years.
> Muay Thai - 6 years.
> Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu - 6 years.
> 
> ...



I'd get my ass handed to me probably


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 20, 2008)

Giovanni Rild said:


> I'd get my ass handed to me probably



Cheat, use a gun.


----------



## Curry (Mar 20, 2008)

I can shoot


----------



## Genesis (Mar 20, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> I know Karate, Wing Tsun and *Krav Maga*


I'm planning on starting to learn that by next year. I'm trying to find a good teacher for it.

My current teacher actually felt I should learn it and knows someone who is an expert at it, but he lives in Israel so it doesn't help. Imma probably get someone to come over from another country at this rate anyway...


Giovanni Rild said:


> I'd get my ass handed to me probably





The Pink Ninja said:


> Cheat, use a gun.


Dude's got a point, gun > all.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Mar 26, 2008)

Why is my avy size smaller than the senior size? I am a senior member.


----------



## Shiron (Mar 27, 2008)

Hmm? It's 120x*150*; that's as big as avatars can be for senior members. If it was taller than that originally, then it was resized automatically so that the height was only 150px. It's impossible for it to be auto-resized to 150x150 since the width and height are different; the forum just auto-resizes oversized images so that the larger dimension is 150px, proportionately decreasing the other dimension by the same amount.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Mar 27, 2008)

@ Rild : Fable was a great game, very very very short.  If Fable 2 is just as great as Fable 1 but much longer its going to rock face.  I still love spelling "Shit"  with that door trick, I still get a few laughs. Assassin Rush skill still amazes me with the white blur, now I want to beat Fable again for at least the 12th time.

/random


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Mar 27, 2008)

Sena Kobayakawa said:


> Hmm? It's 120x*150*; that's as big as avatars can be for senior members. If it was taller than that originally, then it was resized automatically so that the height was only 150px. It's impossible for it to be auto-resized to 150x150 since the width and height are different; the forum just auto-resizes oversized images so that the larger dimension is 150px, proportionately decreasing the other dimension by the same amount.



It's not smaller? I was just imagining things then.


----------



## Dave (Mar 27, 2008)

also, if you put in an over sized gif, it will turn it into a low quality still image


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 27, 2008)

I need to poastmoar here, I used to all the time.


----------



## Genesis (Mar 28, 2008)

Finally, I get mah golden name.

A day of destiny!


----------



## Iria (Mar 28, 2008)

.


----------



## Genesis (Mar 28, 2008)

........



Edit - Oh shi-, Pek's back!


----------



## Robotkiller (Mar 28, 2008)

Looks yellow to me.


----------



## Genesis (Mar 28, 2008)

Imma kill you man, seriously RK. Colour blind fool.


----------



## delirium (Mar 28, 2008)

Gold isn't as good as bold.


----------



## Genesis (Mar 28, 2008)

But bold gold on the other hand...


----------



## ̣ (Mar 28, 2008)

You mean bold yellow.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 28, 2008)

Piss yellow.


----------



## geG (Mar 28, 2008)

Yeah that's totally yellow


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 28, 2008)

Too faint.


----------



## Dave (Mar 28, 2008)

more like too ugly


----------



## Sasori (Mar 29, 2008)

Dave should mod the courts. He has extensive experience of that section.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 29, 2008)

There should be a public version of the courts so we can go in and mock


----------



## Lezard Valeth (Mar 29, 2008)

> 1/2 - Konoha Telegrams gains Hexa. pek the villain defeats the final boss and becomes Admin. Staff celebrates. *Taxman steps down due to other priorities.*



Taxman locks more than all of the staff united. Does he really have other priorities.


----------



## Kagakusha (Mar 29, 2008)

I mean - no u


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 29, 2008)

We should have an annual prison tour on NF.


----------



## Genesis (Mar 29, 2008)

The J-Man said:


> Taxman locks more than all of the staff united. Does he really have other priorities.


He's a Shadow Smod. If he didn't have other priorities, he would've remained as an active staff member. As a Shadow Smod, he still contributes when he can. The Q&C section is mainly his domain, he's still there doing his things.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 29, 2008)

Shadow Smod?

Isn't he a Marvel Character?


----------



## geG (Mar 29, 2008)

Taxman needs his own rhyming speech about locking threads.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 29, 2008)

In b4 lock
Oh how they mock


----------



## martryn (Mar 30, 2008)

Hey, who the hell is Genesis?

EDIT: Iria is overrated.


----------



## Crowe (Mar 30, 2008)

No, she's not. You are overrated, old man.


----------



## martryn (Mar 30, 2008)

> You are overrated, old man.



Find me someone who rates me.


----------



## Kagakusha (Mar 30, 2008)

Hai Oliver 

Do ... you still like me?


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm trying to make my own forum using a free phpBB forum thingy. Any of you mods know how to use it? 


My welcome has worn out around here and I'm gonna make my own place.

Edit: Nevermind, I figured the problem out.


----------



## martryn (Mar 30, 2008)

> Do ... you still like me?



Of course I do.  Why wouldn't I?  I'm still not going to sleep with you, though, unless you're a girl, which I think you are, now that KnK is a boy.  

Why, are you going to tell me to shut the fuck up?


----------



## Kagakusha (Mar 30, 2008)

No, I'm going to tell you to touch me in inappropriate places


----------



## martryn (Mar 30, 2008)

> No, I'm going to tell you to touch me in inappropriate places



But we hardly know each other.  I haven't really had any contact with you at all for... it may be damn near a year.  

Course, the answer is contingent on whether or not you have boobs and a vagina.  I'd touch you if you had boobs and a vagina, regardless of penis or not.  I don't really think it's gay to have sex with someone with a penis if they have boobs and a vagina. 

Or, you could pretend to be a girl on the interweb, and I'll pretend to touch you.


----------



## Kagakusha (Mar 30, 2008)

I certainly don't have a penis, boobs, AND a vagina. I assure you I am one discriminately unique gender


----------



## martryn (Mar 30, 2008)

Well, I suppose that's a start.


----------



## Lezard Valeth (Mar 30, 2008)

> now that KnK is a boy.


hmm     KnK?


----------



## Distracted (Mar 30, 2008)

This thread has a disturbing lack of me.


----------



## Genesis (Mar 30, 2008)

martryn said:


> Hey, who the hell is Genesis?


Library Mod since October of last year. Now drafting into other sections, feared by forumers who know him, former GB, supposedly cordial (Splints said that, not me), hates Advisors, abuses staff members.

Btw, it's cool, you can add me to the list of people you hate.


Distracted said:


> This thread has a disturbing lack of me.


GTFO.


----------



## Taxman (Mar 30, 2008)

The J-Man said:


> hmm     KnK?


initials of Blue's former username


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 30, 2008)

Distracted said:


> This thread has a disturbing lack of me.



You are no Omnistrife.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 30, 2008)

lol Israeli Defence Force


----------



## Kagakusha (Mar 30, 2008)

More like mmm Israeli Defense Force X3


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 30, 2008)

If you wanna find Kaga just head to the docks


----------



## Sasori (Mar 30, 2008)

martryn said:


> Course, the answer is contingent on whether or not you have boobs and a vagina.  I'd touch you if you had boobs and a vagina, regardless of penis or not.  I don't really think it's gay to have sex with someone with a penis if they have boobs and a vagina.


Naruto Uzumaki


----------



## Dave (Mar 30, 2008)

c-c-c-c-combo breaker


----------



## Darkhope (Mar 31, 2008)

Dave, shut up. lol

:3


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 31, 2008)

Congratulations, Iria.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 31, 2008)

Orochimaru said:


> Congratulations, Iria.



For what?


----------



## Sasori (Mar 31, 2008)

Ignore it. Probably another Sunny no jutsu.


----------



## Distracted (Mar 31, 2008)

Jetstorm said:


> You are no Omnistrife.



But I am Distracted, and there should be more of me everywhere.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 31, 2008)

Thankfully everyone is vaccinated.


----------



## Dave (Mar 31, 2008)

Darkhope said:


> Dave, shut up. lol
> 
> :3


i bet you dont even know what kind of combo i broke


----------



## Darkhope (Mar 31, 2008)

Dave said:


> i bet you dont even know what kind of combo i broke



I beat you in Brawl.


----------



## Dave (Mar 31, 2008)

I BEAT YOU TOO


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 31, 2008)

If only I had a friends.

One of them might have a Wii with Brawl


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 31, 2008)

Sup guys


----------



## Distracted (Mar 31, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Thankfully everyone is vaccinated.



There is no vaccination for the Distraction machine!


----------



## geG (Mar 31, 2008)

Ritalin


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 31, 2008)

Distracted said:


> There is no vaccination for the Distraction machine!



Washing with soap and water is a good start.

Exspecially after pooping.


----------



## Darkhope (Mar 31, 2008)

Dave said:


> I BEAT YOU TOO



I beat you moar. 



The Pink Ninja said:


> If only I had a friends.
> 
> One of them might have a Wii with Brawl



I'd let you borrow my wii but you're far away.


----------



## Genesis (Mar 31, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Washing with soap and water is a good start.
> 
> Exspecially after pooping.




So cold, yet funny.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 31, 2008)

Darkhope said:


> I'd let you borrow my wii but you're far away.



See, this is what I'll say when you need a transplant.



Genesis said:


> So cold, yet funny.



I'm Satan's own whore. You can find me in the Book of Revelations.


----------



## Darkhope (Mar 31, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> See, this is what I'll say when you need a transplant.



Those expensive?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 31, 2008)

Darkhope said:


> Those expensive?



Where do you think China is getting all that money from?


----------



## Countach (Apr 1, 2008)

hmm....superheros


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm sorry, this image is in another castle


----------



## Countach (Apr 1, 2008)

the image shack image is soo big


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 1, 2008)

Congratulations, Urahara Kisuke!


----------



## Countach (Apr 1, 2008)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Congratulations, Urahara Kisuke!



which one


----------



## Distracted (Apr 1, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Washing with soap and water is a good start.
> 
> Exspecially after pooping.



That only makes you squeaky clean while feeling the Distraction slowly swell up in side of you.


----------



## QuoNina (Apr 1, 2008)

Orochimaru said:


> Congratulations, Urahara Kisuke!


 Thank you. We have successfully taken over our hosts and are operating as one, the collective consciousness. This marks the first sign of our plan to take over the planet. (all except this one having a bit trouble synchronizing...)

And congrats on taking over your host, too, Oro. Future is bright.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Apr 2, 2008)

Hello all.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 2, 2008)

YK


----------



## Distracted (Apr 2, 2008)

QuoNina said:


> Thank you. We have successfully taken over our hosts and are operating as one, the collective consciousness. This marks the first sign of our plan to take over the planet. (all except this one having a bit trouble synchronizing...)
> 
> And congrats on taking over your host, too, Oro. Future is bright.



You guys totally left me out of the loop on the joke :can


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 2, 2008)

Distracted said:


> You guys totally left me out of the loop on the joke :can


Oh honey, I'd merge with you any day, just been a little busy with this something called Yakushi Kabuto.


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 2, 2008)

^ confusing.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 2, 2008)

Distracted said:


> That only makes you squeaky clean while feeling the Distraction slowly swell up in side of you.



So you're liked traped gas?


----------



## Countach (Apr 2, 2008)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Oh honey, I'd merge with you any day, just been a little busy with this something called Yakushi Kabuto.



weres the other orochimaru :amazed


----------



## Orochimaru (Apr 2, 2008)

Assimilation complete. Run for the hills, motherfuckers!


----------



## Countach (Apr 2, 2008)

Orochimaru said:


> Assimilation complete. Run for the hills, motherfuckers!



ahhhhhhhh


----------



## Garfield (Apr 2, 2008)

What be this thread for oh learned people??


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 2, 2008)

tristan99 said:


> What be this thread for oh learned people??


To announce when someone has been made a mod/promoted to smod/admin. First couple posts in this thread of superheroes is a record of when users became part of the staff/left staff or whatever related to being a mod. General posts are for people congratulating those who got promoted. At points when nothing in particular has happened it has become something like a mini-conversation thread.

In the meantime, I think it is time for me to go and take down a certain blind man named Itachi. Last seen wandering near that blender over there.


----------



## Dave (Apr 2, 2008)

lol yk you tricked me


----------



## Garfield (Apr 2, 2008)

*@ Orochimaru + YK*: I'm sure you can riddle me this (*looks at your "location"*)

"All this Money has given me Brain Damage, I just want Us and Them to go On The Run, escape to The Great Gig in the Sky where I can Eclipse Time with Any Color You Like and let music Speak to Me while for the moment I Breathe in the Air."


----------



## Countach (Apr 2, 2008)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> To announce when someone has been made a mod/promoted to smod/admin. First couple posts in this thread of superheroes is a record of when users became part of the staff/left staff or whatever related to being a mod. General posts are for people congratulating those who got promoted. At points when nothing in particular has happened it has become something like a mini-conversation thread.
> 
> In the meantime, I think it is time for me to go and take down a certain blind man named Itachi. Last seen wandering near that blender over there.



Leave blindy alone


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 4, 2008)

Nooos, I have lost the power of the white snake and now I am merely Yakushi Kabuto once again. My plans of becoming the world's ultimate being shall have to wait.


----------



## sel (Apr 4, 2008)

Looks like poor old Dream Bro. was neglected from the OP ><

I still got ya' back though. Prose before Bros


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## Countach (Apr 7, 2008)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Nooos, I have lost the power of the white snake and now I am merely Yakushi Kabuto once again. My plans of becoming the world's ultimate being shall have to wait.



Just as planed


----------



## Felt (Apr 17, 2008)

Blue is back as an active Admin then?


----------



## QuoNina (Apr 18, 2008)

^I am not sure. My guess is he got tanned. 

btw...


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 18, 2008)

MARSALA CHANGED HIS AVATAR!


----------



## Iria (Apr 18, 2008)




----------



## Dave (Apr 18, 2008)

congratz on adminship iria!


----------



## Genesis (Apr 18, 2008)

Woah, woah, woah, woah, woah, woah...woah.

Marsala doesn't change his avatar. There's something wrong!


----------



## Blue (Apr 18, 2008)

Kallen said:


> Blue is back as an active Admin then?


No, not really. Someone's playing with usergroups and made me and occa look active. We're still useless.



Genesis said:


> Woah, woah, woah, woah, woah, woah...woah.
> 
> Marsala doesn't change his avatar. There's something wrong!


I've seen it happen before. He changed it to the Kisame popsicle right after that chapter... 258 was it? Came out. It was Neji with a cocktail and an aloha shirt previously.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 18, 2008)

Genesis said:


> Woah, woah, woah, woah, woah, woah...woah.
> 
> Marsala doesn't change his avatar. There's something wrong!



Quick Genesis, into the Spam-Mobile.

We have a mystery to solve!


----------



## Zaru (Apr 18, 2008)

Marsala without kisame ava is like.... oh jesus christ you know what I mean


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 18, 2008)

The Icecream man goeth


----------



## Genesis (Apr 18, 2008)

People are changing Blue, I dun' like this.


----------



## QuoNina (Apr 21, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> MARSALA CHANGED HIS AVATAR!


underage porn is strictly prohibited on forums.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 21, 2008)

QuoNina said:


> underage porn is strictly prohibited on forums.



MULTIPASS!


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm the new admin, nice to meet you.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 23, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> I'm the new admin, nice to meet you.



*De-admins you*


----------



## geG (Apr 23, 2008)

Pink Ninja 

You're the one who's been demodding me all this time aren't you


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 23, 2008)

THE RECORD WILL SHOW YOU VOLUNTARILY STEPPED DOWN


----------



## geG (Apr 23, 2008)

There were more times than just that once


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 23, 2008)

ALL THOSE TIMES WERE YOUR CHOICE TOO


----------



## geG (Apr 23, 2008)

LIES

ALL LIES


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 23, 2008)

I never lie 

Admitedly for a given value of never.


----------



## Countach (May 2, 2008)

beavers make dams


----------



## geG (May 2, 2008)

Countach said:


> beavers make dams


----------



## Felt (May 6, 2008)

Welcome back Taxman?


----------



## KamiKazi (May 6, 2008)

taxman's officially back now?

welcome back


----------



## geG (May 6, 2008)

THE SUMMER OF THE LOCK


----------



## OniTasku (May 6, 2008)

Ryan is back. Staff is saved. NarutoForums rejoices. Blenderites board up their threads and keep a watchful eye out for mass-locking.


----------



## Countach (May 6, 2008)

i can see the locks coming


----------



## Sasori (May 7, 2008)

In b4 lock


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 7, 2008)

Congratulations to our new Smod!

Vervex!!!!​lolzlessworkforme?! Time to go porn searching. :3


----------



## Zaru (May 7, 2008)

Well that was bound to happen 

Congrats


----------



## KamiKazi (May 7, 2008)

congrats vervex


----------



## Shiron (May 7, 2008)

Congrats, Tina.


----------



## Felt (May 7, 2008)

but Jetstorm stepped down T__T

oh wait, has he just changed colour I thought he was advisor


----------



## Crowe (May 7, 2008)

Nah. Jetstorm is taking a break and Vervex is our new smod.


----------



## vervex (May 7, 2008)

Thank you guys for your kind words!

And don't relax too soon YK, you are a very important piece of the Smod-dom and I will definitely need you


----------



## Iria (May 7, 2008)

congrats tina    X3


----------



## Innocence (May 8, 2008)

Congrat's              Tina


----------



## Countach (May 8, 2008)

congrats tina, i love the color of your username X3


----------



## Byakuya (May 8, 2008)

Congrats Vervex.

Also, when can I have my Admin powers back?


----------



## Distracted (May 8, 2008)

my evil plan is working. With Vervex as an Smod I am now the mod with the most sections under my control.

Just one more piece of my unnecessarily circuitous plot to destroy everything.


----------



## vervex (May 8, 2008)

Distracted said:


> my evil plan is working. With Vervex as an Smod I am now the mod with the most sections under my control.
> 
> Just one more piece of my unnecessarily circuitous plot to destroy everything.



You destroy competition by promoting them?


----------



## Byakuya (May 9, 2008)

Vervex has the prettiest name now X3


----------



## ez (May 9, 2008)

> my evil plan is working. With Vervex as an Smod I am now the mod with the most sections under my control.



You need to promote halfhearted first X3 She's got like 20 plus sections  

You people are workaholics 

congrats vervex


----------



## Curry (May 9, 2008)

Yay yay yay Tina!


----------



## Byakuya (May 11, 2008)

It's a little alarming that my Admin powers still haven't returned, would you mind checking that out?


----------



## geG (May 11, 2008)

just believe and they'll be there


----------



## Ippy (May 11, 2008)

Where there's a will, there's a way.


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 11, 2008)

^Unless someone with a stronger will is blocking your way. 



			
				Hollie said:
			
		

> but Jetstorm stepped down T__T



Nothing to be sad over.


----------



## Distracted (May 12, 2008)

vervex said:


> You destroy competition by promoting them?



Considering I have no aspirations to be an smod, that may as well be destroying them in my goal to be top section mod 



ezxx said:


> You need to promote halfhearted first X3 She's got like 20 plus sections
> 
> You people are workaholics
> 
> congrats vervex



Wrong.

*Halfhearted's sections:* Bleach Avenue, House of Uzumaki, Konoha Sanitation, Outskirts of Konoha

*Mine:* Anime Battledome, Dub Battledome, English Manga Discussion, Konoha Library, Konoha Sanitation, Manga Battledome, The NF Café

I refuse to count the OBD section as the +18 sections it is... and I'm not against pushing for Halfhearted's promotion as well.


----------



## Taxman (May 12, 2008)

Distracted said:


> Wrong.
> 
> *Halfhearted's sections:* Bleach Avenue, House of Uzumaki, Konoha Sanitation, Outskirts of Konoha
> 
> ...



lol..let's get a few things straight

Bleach Avenue = Court of Pure Souls, Bleach Fanworks, Soceity Library and Society TV

Outskirts of Konoha = Konoha Library - Floor 2, Manga of the Month, Translations, Konoha TV Channel 12, Anime of the Month, Gundam Subforum, Code Geass Subforum, Comics, One Piece, One Piece Anime, One Piece Manga, One Piece Tournament Battledome, One Piece Battledome, Outskirts Trading Post, Konoha Ad Board, Job Center, and all of the OBD.

Even w/out the OBD...that's over 20 "sections"


----------



## Distracted (May 12, 2008)

Taxman said:


> lol..let's get a few things straight
> 
> Bleach Avenue = Court of Pure Souls, Bleach Fanworks, Soceity Library and Society TV
> 
> ...



Damn you and your logics.

*edit*

And remind me to yell at pek for saying I was taking on too many sections when I asked for powers in KTV.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 12, 2008)

Why is Geg banned ?_____?


----------



## Curry (May 12, 2008)

He's not ?________?

Optical illusion


----------



## geG (May 12, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Why is Geg banned ?_____?



He sent threatening letters to staff members x[


----------



## Curry (May 12, 2008)

I'm sure he sent his nudes.


----------



## geG (May 12, 2008)

no that's grounds for modship, not a ban


----------



## Iambatman (May 14, 2008)

I has picture of my penis too.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 14, 2008)

From that line through your name I assume you tried to share it


----------



## Byakuya (May 15, 2008)

Halfhearted is my new favourite mod <3


----------



## geG (May 29, 2008)

So Byakuya how you like your new hard earned admin powers?


----------



## Dave (May 29, 2008)

congratz byakuya, well deserved


----------



## Shiranui (May 29, 2008)

**


----------



## pajamas (May 30, 2008)

ssj for mod.


----------



## Ecclaed (May 31, 2008)

Congrats on your promotion, vervex.


----------



## Felt (May 31, 2008)

congrats to zaru on modship


----------



## Curry (May 31, 2008)

Hollie, don't leak yet.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 15, 2008)

My admin powers disappeared for some reason


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 22, 2008)

*Congratulations to JediJaina!

Our newest Smod! X3*
May she choose a super sexy color username.​


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 22, 2008)

Congrats to JJ. Night time trolls ain't gonna do nuthin, they gonna get banned.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jun 22, 2008)

congrats on smodship jedi


----------



## Elle (Jun 22, 2008)

That's awesome JJ ~ Congrats!    ...heads to Old Farts to spread the news...


----------



## geG (Jun 22, 2008)

congrats


----------



## JJ (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks! X3

I was surprised, but very much appreciate it.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 23, 2008)

Grats person


----------



## vervex (Jun 23, 2008)

Well done JJ! You deserve it <3


----------



## Crowe (Jun 23, 2008)

*Congratulations to our new Library mod, *_Hiroshi_.


----------



## Shiron (Jun 23, 2008)

Congrats, Hiroshi. I'm sure you'll do a great job.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 23, 2008)

Speaking as an invenerate Librarian:

Who ?___?


----------



## geG (Jun 23, 2008)

I dunno who that is either 

Though I'm not in the Library nearly as much as henry is

Congrats though


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 23, 2008)

Checking through her threads I can't see any I recognise though I have posted in a couple of her general telegrams discussion ones.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 23, 2008)

OMG YAY. X3 Welcome Hiroshi! I am so so so pleased to have you aboard. X3


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 23, 2008)

Congrats Hiroshi, whoever you are.

EDIT: Guess I'll add you to the prelim draw of the NF Colisseum. xD
You too, Tsunayoshi (unless you had a name change)

Also, congrats on your promotion, JJ


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 23, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Yeah, I also don't know who that is. Although they are obviously very active(I see a lot of posts). lol.
> 
> There are too many people who post a lot in the Library for me to be familar with them all.
> 
> Congrats though.



It is possible for someone to be a 20 post a day man and still be pretty unmemorable.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 23, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> I think a lot of people become more well known after they become mods. A lot of the mods weren't actually that well known before becoming mods I think. ^^



Well of course you become well known after modship. The coloured name tends to make you more memorable.

Also it tend to make you more of an ass/tard and the most memorable posters of all are other asses or tards 

If I did sociology my specialism would be E-Culture.

Alot of Mods also seemed to become noticable only short before their modship i.e. Genesis.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 23, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> How do mods become more of a tard?



Those who enforce the law are not bound by it


----------



## KamiKazi (Jun 23, 2008)

congrats hiroshi


----------



## Shiron (Jun 23, 2008)

Naruyamcha said:


> Congrats Hiroshi, whoever you are.
> 
> EDIT: Guess I'll add you to the prelim draw of the NF Colisseum. xD
> You too, Tsunayoshi (unless you had a name change)
> ...


Nah. I checked the sign up thread and I didn't see myself listed as advisor or smod (the two places where I could have been listed). But if I just missed it, I would have been Sena Kobayakawa or Shiron.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jun 23, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Also it tend to make you more of an ass/tard and the most memorable posters of all are other asses or tards


The well-tested Theory of Tard Magnetism.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 23, 2008)

Congrats Hiroshi! 



The Pink Ninja said:


> Those who enforce the law are not bound by it



Who watches the watchmen indeed?


----------



## delirium (Jun 23, 2008)

I do. I got my eye on your Jetty.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jun 23, 2008)

Jetstorm said:


> Who watches the watchmen indeed?


​


----------



## Felt (Jun 23, 2008)

Congrats Jaina


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 23, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> ​



I'd love to see Rorschach go all out on Jetstone pek


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 23, 2008)

*The mod staff = Vegeta *

*Krillen = Trolls / flamers*


*Bulma = the pink  ninja*


[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=y5tf4DejdAo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 23, 2008)

TPN. 



delirium said:


> I do. I got my eye on your Jetty.



Don't let my magnificent sparkles blind you Del.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 24, 2008)

Jetstone


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 24, 2008)

Tsunayoshi said:


> Nah. I checked the sign up thread and I didn't see myself listed as advisor or smod (the two places where I could have been listed). But if I just missed it, I would have been Sena Kobayakawa or Shiron.


ROFL you people and your name changes... I should've known it was you, Shiron. XDDDD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 24, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> I think a lot of people become more well known after they become mods. A lot of the mods weren't actually that well known before becoming mods I think. ^^



I disappeared into obscurity after becoming a mod (my posting activity gone down and my willingness to push the line with shock value themes declined). 

Before that I was pretty well known.


----------



## Taxman (Jun 24, 2008)

^CJ used to have a gif of a scene from girls bravo of one of the lead characters eating a banana in an interesting fashion 

I was known too before I was a mod...I just became infamous


----------



## Taxman (Jun 24, 2008)

though admittedly we have a ton more members than we did like 3 years ago when I first joined.


----------



## Shiranui (Jun 24, 2008)

Oh that's right, I never did actually congratulate you on the forum Hiroshi. So, congratulations on the promotion. I'm sure you'll do great in the absence of Esponer and Genesis.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 24, 2008)

Congratulations Hiroshi.

I knew this day would come soon enough


----------



## Creator (Jun 25, 2008)

Congrats to all new mods. X3

So when do i become a mod? 

Question. How comes purpleshirtguy has been inactive since Last Activity: 04-10-2008 05:51 PM. Its the 25th of June now. Thats more then 2 months now. :S I thought when most mods are inactive they are advisors instead until they come back?


----------



## fraj (Jun 25, 2008)

Creator said:


> Congrats to all new mods. X3
> 
> So when do i become a mod?
> 
> Question. How comes purpleshirtguy has been inactive since Last Activity: 04-10-2008 05:51 PM. Its the 25th of June now. Thats more then 2 months now. :S I thought when most mods are inactive they are advisors instead until they come back?



Dont you notice? he is a dupe -_-
meant for  blender purposes


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 25, 2008)

He's a faek


----------



## Creator (Jun 25, 2008)

frajosg said:


> Dont you notice? he is a dupe -_-
> meant for  blender purposes



Then why is it there? 



Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> I think that Dragonus Nesha will be the next mod of the Library.
> 
> I don't know him/her personally but that person is in the Library a lot. I always see him/her posting and he/she often makes good posts and isn't bias about stuff it seems. Very active also. He/she has more posts than me even though he/she joined 9 months after me.
> 
> I'm assuming that Dragonus Nesha is a girl but I don't know the person so I don't know 100% which is why I would say him/her. ^^;



Yah Nesha is a girl to my records.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 25, 2008)

^Because it seems no one will remove it until Reznor himself does so seeing as it is his dupe. 

I know Genesis asked for it to be removed from the Library before.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 25, 2008)

Taxman said:


> though admittedly we have a ton more members than we did like 3 years ago when I first joined.



Yes we do, back on the original forums we got up to 20 to 40k range of members. 2004 in the first month we got up past 5k quickly. 


Also, as a present to all the new female mod's, I will take you to this place and we can dance to this song and just like this

(They show them dancing at 50 seconds in)
[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=rwyG0MNQFzA[/YOUTUBE]


 I Will pay for the tickets and hotel cost.


----------



## Creator (Jun 25, 2008)

Jetstorm said:


> ^Because it seems no one will remove it until Reznor himself does so seeing as it is his dupe.
> 
> I know Genesis asked for it to be removed from the Library before.



But arent dupes dealt with harsh precautions? :S Or am i mistaken?


----------



## Shiron (Jun 25, 2008)

Creator said:


> But arent dupes dealt with harsh precautions? :S Or am i mistaken?


Only if you create a dupe to do something like evade a ban or post porn. Otherwise, the dupes are usually just banned and that's about it.


----------



## Creator (Jun 25, 2008)

Tsunayoshi said:


> Only if you create a dupe to do something like evade a ban or post porn. Otherwise, the dupes are usually just banned and that's about it.



So why isnt this banned apart from the fact stated my Jetstorm?


----------



## Taxman (Jun 25, 2008)

Creator said:


> So why isnt this banned apart from the fact stated my Jetstorm?



because it's a staff dupe

none of the staff's dupes are banned because they are usually used for testing forums stuff like new user groups.

Some are used for lulz.

I have two dupes 

one for testing...one for lulz

PSG is one of Reznor's dupes.


----------



## Creator (Jun 25, 2008)

Ah okay. Fair enough. 

So when do i become mod?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 25, 2008)

I have been ignored 0_0


----------



## Genesis (Jul 1, 2008)

^ It's cos they're racist on the staff. Trust me, I know this.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jul 1, 2008)

Because you are a racist staff member


----------



## Genesis (Jul 1, 2008)

Blue used to secretly love you back when he thought you were a girl TPN. Don't tell him I said this. He's also racist.


----------



## geG (Jul 1, 2008)

I find it ironic that Blue got trapped by someone pretending to be a girl


----------



## Genesis (Jul 1, 2008)

Wut?! TPN IS A DOODZ?!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jul 1, 2008)

Genesis said:


> Blue used to secretly love you back when he thought you were a girl TPN.



This is true but the wrong way around


----------



## Genesis (Jul 1, 2008)

Who made your sig?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 1, 2008)

Gen that might be true  But I am a cool little white dude 0_0 I cannot see the hate


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jul 1, 2008)

Genesis said:


> Who made your sig?



[DLMURL="http://crow213.deviantart.com/art/Information-Gathering-64970166"]Original art by the awesome Crow213[/DLMURL] who doesn't seem to make stuff anymore.

Gifisation by Blind Itachi.


----------



## Genesis (Jul 1, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Gen that might be true  But I am a cool little white dude 0_0 I cannot see the hate


I see what you mean man. The racism gets me too.

You should see that Jetstorm post where he proudly displays the Nazi symbol. I was disappointed, like, "WHAT'S WRONG WITH YOU WOMAN?!" Even though he's not a woman, but I had to say it for the dramatic effect.

You like 360 though, it doesn't matter what they think. 


The Pink Ninja said:


> [DLMURL="http://crow213.deviantart.com/art/Information-Gathering-64970166"]Original art by the awesome Crow213[/DLMURL] who doesn't seem to make stuff anymore.
> 
> Gifisation by Blind Itachi.


Hm, I need to find some new material for a sig too.


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 1, 2008)

Good evening, I'm the new FC mod.


----------



## Genesis (Jul 1, 2008)

Oh really?!

Let me greet you properly.


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 1, 2008)

Thank you Genesis.

And yes, I didn't want fancy colours and stuff.


----------



## Creator (Jul 1, 2008)

~L~ said:


> Good evening, I'm the new FC mod.



Its not true. I know. I have a secret camare in the staff conference. 

I am the new FC mod. Its a given. They just dont want me to have too much FC power since i would just monopolise my FCs.


----------



## Creator (Jul 1, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> You would take over the Tsunade FC maybe?



Thats just the beginning. 

Are you suggesting i break the rules?


----------



## Creator (Jul 2, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> No but we all know that you would love it, Creator.



Thats true.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 7, 2008)

congrats on modship spy smasher


----------



## The Scenester (Jul 7, 2008)

spy is mod  gratz you


----------



## Creator (Jul 7, 2008)

Congrats to the new mod. X3

PS, the Plaza lacks a mod.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 7, 2008)

~L~ said:
			
		

> Good evening, I'm the new FC mod.


lol, no.


			
				Creator said:
			
		

> I am the new FC mod. Its a given. They just dont want me to have too much FC power since i would just monopolise my FCs.


lol, no.


Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> And I still think Dragonus Nesha will be the next mod of the Library.


lol, no.


			
				KamiKazi said:
			
		

> congrats on modship spy smasher


lol, no...waitaminute !

Congratulations Mr. S_S!


			
				Creator said:
			
		

> PS, the Plaza lacks a mod.


*shrug* Sometimes it just means the person watching over it are smodded and so aren't listed any more. For example, RK, he's pretty much known as the Plaza mod. There was a time when smods use ask to be be listed though so that they would get the reported post emails. But with the new report system that is no longer necessary. So some still have themselves listed in their "home base", other do not.


----------



## Creator (Jul 7, 2008)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> lol, no.
> 
> 
> 
> *shrug* Sometimes it just means the person watching over it are smodded and so aren't listed any more. For example, RK, he's pretty much known as the Plaza mod. There was a time when smods use ask to be be listed though so that they would get the reported post emails. But with the new report system that is no longer necessary. So some still have themselves listed in their "home base", other do not.




You know i would monopolise my FCs.  Its a given. 


Ah okay, that makes sense. X3


----------



## Genesis (Jul 8, 2008)

Indeed Spy_Smasher has been blessed.

When he saw the name of Genesis in his PMs, he knew a special day had come.

...

Ahem, welcome to the team man. Sure you'll do great.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jul 8, 2008)

Welcome Spy Smasher, as long as you serve with have nothing to fear from the Nazi Menace


----------



## Genesis (Jul 8, 2008)

^ Is this victim further proof that the staff is full of racists?!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jul 8, 2008)

We needed more proof ?___?


----------



## Genesis (Jul 8, 2008)

MOAR MOAR MOAR!

It never hurts.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jul 8, 2008)

Genesis said:


> It never hurts.



Said the Bishop to the young actress 

Runaways is awesome

I am a loser

Weepth ;__;


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 8, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Well, I just think Dragonus Nesha would make a good mod for the Library sometime since, well, honestly I have seen mods say that she reports a LOT of posts and is very helpful. I've also never seen her do anything against the rules and she doesn't seem bias either. She's also very active in that section. I know she has over 8,000 posts and I don't really see her post much in other sections so I guess she earned it all from the Library.
> 
> A mod I have on MSN once asked me who I think deserves to be a mod in the Library and I said her right away and he agreed with me.



I'm hurt.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 8, 2008)

Congratulations Spy Smasher


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 8, 2008)

Oh, congratulations Spy_Smasher.


----------



## The Scenester (Jul 8, 2008)

Genesis, the time has come to let you know I'm stalking you


----------



## Genesis (Jul 8, 2008)

Who sent you?

Tell them I ain't got no drugs. You need to ask Taxman. He'll get you some speed.


----------



## The Scenester (Jul 8, 2008)

no no.. Tax can't help me naw, I have been working on this from even before you joined, you hansome devil you.


----------



## troublesum-chan (Jul 8, 2008)

genesis

why did you break arnuts judge dredd combo 

all the mods online should have gone to the thread and posted i am the law


----------



## Genesis (Jul 8, 2008)

Because, I don't believe in the law.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jul 8, 2008)

*THE LAW BELIEVES IN YOU, GENESIS*


----------



## troublesum-chan (Jul 8, 2008)

you dont have to believe in the law

believe in me that believes in the law


----------



## Genesis (Jul 8, 2008)

Believe in you that believes in the law that believes in me.

I see, it all makes sense now.

ANIKI!


----------



## troublesum-chan (Jul 8, 2008)

I AM THE LAW


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jul 8, 2008)

No, I recognise you, you're T-Chunk.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 8, 2008)

I was only joking, Kyasurin. I don't need anyone to feed my ego because I already know where I stand.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 8, 2008)

all of us thread! LETS PARTY!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=61ymt2IYUJA&eurl=http://forums.narutofan.com/showthread.php?t=392792&page=12[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 8, 2008)

Good evening, I've been promoted to Smod.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 8, 2008)

Genesis said:


> Believe in you that believes in the law that believes in me.
> 
> I see, it all makes sense now.
> 
> ANIKI!


Believe in yourself. Not you, who believes in the law. Not the law, who believes in you. Believe in you, who believes in yourself! 


			
				~L~ said:
			
		

> Good evening, I've been promoted to Smod.


Congratulations, but sadly you have been demoted for not sending us your nudes within the 24 hour time period. Better luck next time.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jul 9, 2008)

You raised the standards though. You now have to be naked, peeing on a Presidential candidate.

Fortunately Nader is into that kind of thing


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 9, 2008)

Ah, just my luck.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jul 14, 2008)

Return of the Hef?


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 14, 2008)

Indeed, welcome back to smodship again, Hef! :3


----------



## geG (Jul 14, 2008)

Welcome back

Just as long as Kaga doesn't come back next the gay forces won't become too strong


----------



## delirium (Jul 14, 2008)

Congratulations on adminship del!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jul 14, 2008)

Hef is a lesbian


----------



## geG (Jul 14, 2008)

I don't know what's what anymore


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jul 14, 2008)

Geg said:


> I don't know what's what anymore



I'm me, Hef is Hef, and you are of no further consquence to our plans

*Cocks gun*


----------



## Hef (Jul 14, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> lol. For some reason I thought Hef was a girl.



You are correct, sir! And indeed, I'm gay.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jul 14, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> And I'm not a sir.



Prove that with emprical evidence


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jul 14, 2008)

Belated thanks to all who wished me well. Despite occasionally visiting here, I totally forgot this thread exists. Now, having achieved modship, I can cease contributing in any positive way whatsoever.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jul 14, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Now, having achieved modship, I can cease contributing in any positive way whatsoever.



Ah, a traditionalist.



> I'm not posting naked.



We only have your word on that.


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 14, 2008)

Hef and I are smods again, yay!


----------



## Felt (Jul 14, 2008)

Congrats on Beliefship Byakuya


----------



## Hef (Jul 18, 2008)

~L~ said:


> Hef and I are smods again, yay!


Let's prune the forums.


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 18, 2008)

Hef said:


> Let's prune the forums.



Excellent idea, let's clean up Naruto Avenue first.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 19, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Ah, a traditionalist.


​


----------



## OniTasku (Jul 27, 2008)

~L~ said:


> Excellent idea, let's clean up Naruto Avenue first.



Hahahaha

It'd probably be a good idea, although I'd lose a lot of my old posts. Considering for the first year and a half that was one of the few places I posted fanatically.


----------



## Dave (Jul 28, 2008)

congratz geg


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm just here to say, Wall:E owns.

Wall:E for mod.

Deadmin Auto


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 28, 2008)

I feel like banning someone with my new powers.

TPN will do.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jul 28, 2008)

Sexier transsexuals than you have tried and failed.


----------



## geG (Jul 30, 2008)

THANKS DAVE


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 31, 2008)

Geg said:


> THANKS DAVE



We need more mods from Maryland. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vMEJ4zpGKLI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 31, 2008)

/is from Maryland, quick, someone mod me. :3


----------



## Dave (Aug 1, 2008)

*touches YK*


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 1, 2008)

*YKs his touch*


----------



## Mukuro (Aug 1, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> We need more mods from Maryland.


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm about to prune Naruto Avenue.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 1, 2008)

L is for Loser


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 2, 2008)

Oh you're such a sweetheart


----------



## Orochimaru (Aug 9, 2008)

Where's peK?


----------



## Dave (Aug 9, 2008)

vacation


----------



## Yondaime (Aug 13, 2008)

So is this like a thread for mods to talk? I'm not worthy.


----------



## Hiroshi (Aug 13, 2008)

Yondaime said:


> So is this like a thread for mods to talk? I'm not worthy.



Not really. It's just a place where all the announcements or promotions or demotions are made for the public. You're allowed to post here as long as you don't break any rules.


----------



## Yondaime (Aug 13, 2008)

Hiroshi said:


> Not really. It's just a place where all the announcements or promotions or demotions are made for the public. You're allowed to post here as long as you don't break any rules.



Ok, thanks.


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 13, 2008)

Hiroshi


----------



## Matariki (Aug 15, 2008)

Byakuya


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 15, 2008)

Seiko


----------



## Yondaime (Aug 15, 2008)

Ohhh, lightning.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 15, 2008)

Team Pigeon


----------



## Yondaime (Aug 15, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Team Pigeon




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yes no one can stop Hachibi! But now that I have stated that, he's probably going to get raped in a couple of chapters.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 15, 2008)

8T is born to be screwed. Even if he isn't extracted before Akatsuki attacks Konoha he'll still be extracted before Naruto (Giving Naruto that valuable time to be saved).


----------



## The Scenester (Aug 15, 2008)

Why is everybody spamming here D: *joins in*

I love that Lightning in your signature Pink, so my favorite weather appearance, quite obsessed about it even


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 15, 2008)

It is beautiful :3


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 15, 2008)

Well, Shikamaru would say that


----------



## The Scenester (Aug 15, 2008)

.....


----------



## Astaroth (Aug 15, 2008)

That's like, totally tripendicular!


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 15, 2008)

Greetings, I am the new administrator.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 15, 2008)

Don't ban me 

I believe in the stilkshakes


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 15, 2008)

I haven't posted in here forever.

So I will.


----------



## Yondaime (Aug 16, 2008)

Grimmjow Jeagerjaques said:


> *Why is everybody spamming here *D: *joins in*
> 
> I love that Lightning in your signature Pink, so my favorite weather appearance, quite obsessed about it even



It's not spam, it's conversation.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 22, 2008)

I plan to be a future mod/smod of the Konoha Landfill...it will be great training for my profession as a sanitation engineer.


----------



## Yondaime (Aug 22, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> I plan to be a future mod/smod of the Konoha Landfill...it will be great training for my profession as a sanitation engineer.


 
Lol

How do you become a mod anyway?


----------



## martryn (Aug 22, 2008)

Quit your fucking spamming you ass fucking dick munches.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 22, 2008)

Spam? In the FSHT?


----------



## Zaru (Aug 22, 2008)

Preposterous!


----------



## Felt (Aug 22, 2008)

Congrats on Smod martryn


----------



## martryn (Aug 22, 2008)

> Congrats on Smod martryn



What are you talking about?  I was made smod like... 18 months ago.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 22, 2008)

18 months ago?

The same time mysterious lights were first seen over Cardiff.

Coincidence?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Aug 22, 2008)

Yondaime said:


> How do you become a mod anyway.


You antogonize existing staff members as much as possible, concentrating on the higher-ranking ones like smods and admins. Memorize these names.


----------



## Yondaime (Aug 22, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> You antogonize existing staff members as much as possible, concentrating on the higher-ranking ones like smods and admins. Memorize these names.



Oh, the usual.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 22, 2008)

We're packed to the gunnels with mods.

Ah! The generals! They are numerous but not good for much!


----------



## geG (Aug 22, 2008)

Hey congrats everybody we're all mods now


----------



## Dave (Aug 22, 2008)

congratz geg


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm going to open a brand new section dedicated to stars and milkshakes.


----------



## Orochimaru (Aug 23, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> I'm going to open a brand new section dedicated to stars and milkshakes.



Name it; "The Milky Way!"


----------



## Mori` (Aug 23, 2008)

there are no longer any true superheroes in existance.

well there's a few


----------



## Sin (Aug 23, 2008)

Congrats Mori on being shadow admin


----------



## Mori` (Aug 23, 2008)

please refrain from associating me with a failing staff structure ¬_¬


----------



## Sin (Aug 23, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> please refrain from associating me with a failing staff structure ¬_¬


O rly?



> Location: Shadow



It all adds up Tom


----------



## Mori` (Aug 23, 2008)

please don't confuse a literary tie in with my username with anything else as well.


----------



## Sin (Aug 23, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> please don't confuse a literary tie in with my username with anything else as well.




Fine, be that way.


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 24, 2008)

Orochimaru said:


> Name it; "The Milky Way!"



An excellent idea.


----------



## Genesis (Aug 24, 2008)

The forums ascended to a level beyond that of a Super Saiyan.


----------



## Yondaime (Aug 24, 2008)

Genesis said:


> The forums ascended to a level beyond that of a Super Saiyan.



I know, I love the new features.


----------



## Orochimaru (Aug 24, 2008)

Yondaime said:


> I know, I love the new features.



What new features? They were all disabled!


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 24, 2008)

*CONGRATULATIONS TAXMAN! *​*
All hail our shiny new ADMIN.*


*touches*​


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 24, 2008)

And so it begins. 

Congrats Ryan.


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 24, 2008)

congrats taxman


----------



## Sin (Aug 24, 2008)

Congrats Taxman.

It's been a long time coming.


----------



## geG (Aug 24, 2008)

None of us are safe anymore


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 24, 2008)

How can you not feel safe with knowing there are unlimited locks around?


----------



## Blind Weasel (Aug 24, 2008)

I for one welcome our new Crimson Overlock...


----------



## Hitomi (Aug 24, 2008)

Congrats Taxman.


----------



## Orochimaru (Aug 25, 2008)

​


----------



## Orochimaru (Aug 25, 2008)

Taxman, you are to this forum, as Lee is to Konoha; a bastion of hard work. You are living proof that hard work does pay off. Congratulations our new Hokage!


----------



## Curry (Aug 25, 2008)

Congratulations, Taxman! =)


----------



## martryn (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh no!  I don't want TBH to leave!  I mean, hell, when he was made a smod I never saw him either.  Now he'll be gone from the forums forever!


----------



## Mori` (Aug 25, 2008)

good luck on fixing everything ryan


----------



## Zaru (Aug 25, 2008)

About damn time


----------



## S.A.S (Aug 25, 2008)

congratz TAXMAN


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 25, 2008)

Congratulations.


----------



## The Scenester (Aug 25, 2008)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS TAXMAN! *​*
> All hail our shiny new ADMIN.*
> 
> 
> *touches*​


ah yes, someone told me about it *touches him aswell*

Congratz in reaching your new powerlevel Tax, may the shiny stars and guides be with ya


----------



## Genesis (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats TBH.

Also, which one of you bastards abused my precious tags?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 25, 2008)

Not I dear sir


----------



## Hef (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats Taxman, and now go update that name change thread!


----------



## Yondaime (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats Taxman!!!


----------



## Taxman (Aug 25, 2008)

Hef said:


> Congrats Taxman, and now go update that name change thread!



after everyone gets their post counts returned 

thanks everyone


----------



## TDM (Aug 25, 2008)

Man, I haven't posted in this thread since 2006. 

This is probably one of my more embarrassing moments - Taxman, what was your original username? I feel like a geezer whenever I look over the Forum Leaders list and recognize like 7 people.

Congratulations, by the way.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 25, 2008)

oh you should remember me as TheBlindHyuuga


----------



## Zaru (Aug 25, 2008)

Taxman said:


> after everyone gets their post counts returned



Which will be done after the whole forum update thing has toned down?


----------



## TDM (Aug 25, 2008)

Taxman said:


> oh you should remember me as TheBlindHyuuga


Damn it, I was gonna guess that; it would've looked totally badass (because it would mean I don't have Alzheimer's), but I didn't want to risk it     ) :

It's nice to see how far the people I used to see all the time have come though.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 25, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Which will be done after the whole forum update thing has toned down?



actually they're going on at the same time.  

As for the post count situation:  We're in the penultimate step before finally fixing the post counts.


----------



## geG (Aug 25, 2008)

You should have just done a montage sequence of all the mods working to fix the post counts. That would have gotten it done a lot quicker


----------



## Countach (Aug 25, 2008)

i said in the court house already but congrats


----------



## The Scenester (Aug 26, 2008)

You know Tax, I can't recall you as TBH, I think I noticed you better on these boards when you had your name changed to Taxman


----------



## Orochimaru (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Hef (Aug 26, 2008)

i remember him........ as TBH...

i even have an ancient PM..... he sent it when I was modding NA.....


----------



## Taxman (Aug 26, 2008)

yeah...I was requesting you to stick a thread in HofU =P


----------



## Felt (Aug 26, 2008)

Congrats Man of Tax


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 26, 2008)

Paxman? Did you threaten to overule him? >:


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 26, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> lol. You're making me think of weird names that sound like Taxman.
> 
> Like Saxman or Waxman.



Did you threaten to overule him >:


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Aug 26, 2008)

Who the fuck is Taxman?


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Aug 26, 2008)

Orochimaru said:


> Why so rude?



Why so serious?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Aug 26, 2008)

Dimezanime19 said:


> Who the EFF!! is Taxman?


Some dude who hates on Reznor's alma mater for obvious reasons, and has an Ed Elric fetish.

Anywho, Ryan, congrats on becoming admin, dude... 

But why didn't you get italized, that's what bothers me. XD


----------



## Sin (Aug 26, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Yeah same here.
> 
> *Taxman*, when did you change your name though? Perhaps you already changed it by the time I joined here in Dec 2006? Although, I really never paid any attention to you guys back then.  I don't know why but I hardly noticed the mods for a long time.
> 
> ...


I remember him as TBH, so yeah, you just missed it.


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 27, 2008)

nah, even i remember his as TBH and i obviously wasn't around in Dec 06 so you must just not have noticed


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 27, 2008)

Orochimaru said:


> *Here's the Twist*



I know, that was great.

The best bit is Paxman only kept asking because he panicked and couldn't think of anything else to say ^___^


----------



## Felt (Aug 27, 2008)

why is lovey no mod? :<


----------



## Taxman (Aug 27, 2008)

KamiKazi said:


> nah, even i remember his as TBH and i obviously wasn't around in Dec 06 so you must just not have noticed



I think I changed my name sometime in April of 07...right after April Fools (*remembers the April Fool's rep rank of "user is hotter than TBH").  I was Taxman for like a month or two and then went back to TBH for a few months and then went back to Taxman.



> why didn't you get italized



I didn't pick how my name would look...though I'll probably change it here eventually.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 27, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Lovewitches? She is a mod though.



Not anymore.


----------



## Genesis (Aug 27, 2008)

It's cos, like, like, staff is racist yo?! Ya know wha' I mean when I say dat?!

Blue is fuckin' blue and he expects everyone to be likewise.

But we can't dammit, we're just a bunch of words on a screen, there's no way to prove we're blue. Damn I'm feeling blue. 

Oh wait, that's a lie. I'm feeling good.

Now, if I only had the power to edit things.


----------



## Genesis (Aug 27, 2008)

What? Hell no.

Kisame ain't no racist.


----------



## martryn (Aug 27, 2008)

Guys, I own this thread.  Just wanted to remind people of that.  Don't get any crazy ideas in here.


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 27, 2008)

Taxman said:


> I didn't pick how my name would look...though I'll probably change it here eventually.



I actually like it better without italics, somehow there is a comic book feel to it with the way the letters are slightly rounded, which of course suits you well.


----------



## Genesis (Aug 27, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> How do you know?


Me and him had the same momma.


martryn said:


> Guys, I own this thread.  Just wanted to remind people of that.  Don't get any crazy ideas in here.


Fuck you Matryn, fuck you.

THIS IS MY THREAD NOW, HAS BEEN SINCE 07!!!

I'm sorry, I got carried away. Accept my apology. It's manly.


----------



## martryn (Aug 27, 2008)

> You're not the OP of this thread.



No, but I was responsible for it. 



> Fuck you Matryn, fuck you.
> 
> THIS IS MY THREAD NOW, HAS BEEN SINCE 07!!!
> 
> I'm sorry, I got carried away. Accept my apology. It's manly.



Apology accepted.  I loan it out to people on occasion.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Aug 27, 2008)

Lol, the witch ain't a mod no more? What a surprise.


----------



## Genesis (Aug 28, 2008)

It ain't rape if you say surprise.


----------



## Genesis (Aug 28, 2008)

Btw, is it interesting I can see who is veiwing this thread???

I do.

Also, Distracted is an advisor...

Hm, I missed this.


----------



## The Scenester (Aug 28, 2008)

Shush Genesis and rape me, it's been too long mister.


----------



## Hiroshi (Aug 31, 2008)

* Congratulations to our New FC Moderator: Luna Laverne ​*


----------



## Yondaime (Aug 31, 2008)

Hiroshi said:


> * Congratulations to our New FC Moderator: Luna Laverne ​*



Congrats Luna!!! :WOW


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 31, 2008)

Congratulations.


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 31, 2008)

Congratulations Luna. How interesting, she was the first member I spoke with on these boards. A very good pick indeed.


----------



## Felt (Aug 31, 2008)

congrats 

seeing how this was dealt with immediately after Lovewitches steped down then I presume there will be no new mod of the Plaza in the forseeable future.


----------



## vervex (Aug 31, 2008)

Congrats to our new Hidden Village of Art moderator, *Dirty Harry*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 31, 2008)

Congrats to new mods.


----------



## Dave (Sep 1, 2008)

dirty harry, fuck yeah


----------



## Hef (Sep 1, 2008)

So many new toys to play with!


----------



## Raiden (Sep 1, 2008)

Congrats Luna and Dirty Harry.

Just call me if Hef tries to touch you .

*reads tags*



> genesis has a smelly butt


----------



## Hef (Sep 1, 2008)

Raiden said:


> Just call me if Hef tries to touch you .



Hahahaha that was mine, don't you just love it?


----------



## Curry (Sep 1, 2008)

Cognrats, Lunie! 

One of the very very few potential nominations I'm totally happy about  I mean, fuck, who's better than a Luna?


----------



## The Scenester (Sep 1, 2008)

Eventhough I haven't spoken with either yet, congratz to the both of you!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 1, 2008)

Mods I don't know in sections I don't care about lawl


----------



## Orochimaru (Sep 1, 2008)

Ms. Laverne is an excellent choice. <3

Congrats to both. ^__^


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 1, 2008)

Can I become a mod when this place is nothing but a smoldering shell of a forum?

It'll be like Mad Max and so awesome.


----------



## Yondaime (Sep 1, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Can I become a mod when this place is nothing but a smoldering shell of a forum?
> 
> It'll be like Mad Max and so awesome.



To tell you the truth, I still think this forum has another 3-4 years before we see a major activity drop like that.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 2, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Can I become a mod when this place is nothing but a smoldering shell of a forum?
> 
> It'll be like Mad Max and so awesome.


If NF is a smoldering shell, what is this:


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm pretty sure Krevorkian was joking. NF isn't likely to die very soon, anyway. I think the whole "don't ask to be a mod" is more the staff wanting to elect mods based solely on performance, and not because that person bugged them the most.


----------



## Genesis (Sep 3, 2008)

Can I be mod? I really want to be one. I promise I'll do a good job, maybe even get a few admirers and raise all hell until justice and peace prevail. Pretty please? Pretty pretty please?!


----------



## Genesis (Sep 3, 2008)

Don't listen to him, it's a trap!!!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 3, 2008)

Congrats on adminship, genesis


----------



## Zaru (Sep 3, 2008)

Congrats on , Hollie


----------



## Felt (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## The Scenester (Sep 3, 2008)

Hollie 

Genesis 

Grimmjow


----------



## Garfield (Sep 4, 2008)

'sup smokey butt.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Sep 4, 2008)

Vyse said:


> I actually like it better without italics, somehow there is a comic book feel to it with the way the letters are slightly rounded, which of course suits you well.


Because he's imaginary, just like comic book characters.



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Can I become a mod when this place is nothing but a smoldering shell of a forum?
> 
> It'll be like Mad Max and so awesome.


Yes.


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 4, 2008)

Good evening, I'm the new Admin.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 4, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> Good evening, I'm the new Admin.


The forum hall sink in belief?


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Sep 4, 2008)

CX said:


> If NF is a smoldering shell, what is this:



It was you?!?!?! Or so I think... 

I saw that link in someone's sig...and clicked on it...

And I loved it. pek

I forgot to rep the person that had it and I couldn't find it anyone's sig...

But now that I think about it, it makes sense especially with your educational background and career goals...


----------



## Garfield (Sep 4, 2008)

Yep that was in my sig some time ago!
What problems have you solved till now!!!


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 8, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Yes.


 
So the process is set in motion.


----------



## Genesis (Sep 9, 2008)

Just popping in to remind you bitches that I'm better than all of you.

And congratulations Byakuya.


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 10, 2008)

lol congrats Bya


----------



## Zaru (Sep 12, 2008)

No new mods this week?


----------



## Felt (Sep 12, 2008)

Well next week we are having me AND geg so they had to have none this week


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 12, 2008)

WHEN WILL THE RAIKAGE BE MODDED?


----------



## geG (Sep 12, 2008)

Neliel said:


> Well next week we are having me AND geg so they had to have none this week



Don't forget susano


----------



## Felt (Sep 12, 2008)

he said no


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 12, 2008)

Zaru said:


> No new mods this week?



The hat we usually use to randomly draw member's name is still at the dry cleaners


----------



## Felt (Sep 12, 2008)

I thought it was a metaphorical hat


----------



## geG (Sep 12, 2008)

The metaphorical dry cleaners


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 13, 2008)

So    happy


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 13, 2008)

metaphorical metaphor


----------



## Zaru (Sep 13, 2008)

Wait wasn't luna laverne, like, luminary or something just a week ago?


----------



## Table (Sep 13, 2008)

What is she now?


----------



## Yondaime (Sep 13, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> No idea but people get a lot of reps when they're mods don't they?



Seems like people want to kiss up.


----------



## Curry (Sep 13, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Wait wasn't luna laverne, like, luminary or something just a week ago?



She wasn't. She had a lot of rep for a non-Blenderite. =)


----------



## Zaru (Sep 13, 2008)

Curry said:


> She wasn't. She had a lot of rep for a non-Blenderite. =)



Yeah nevermind, she was Ascendant in january already
My eyes deceived me


----------



## Curry (Sep 13, 2008)

How do you know it? 

And yeah, I don't think her rep rank changed. Luna gets her love


----------



## Zaru (Sep 13, 2008)

Curry said:


> How do you know it?



Waybackmachine.


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 13, 2008)

lol          rep


----------



## Orochimaru (Sep 13, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Yeah nevermind, she was Ascendant in january already
> My eyes deceived me



I think I made her ascendant. But I'm not sure if it was her or momo.


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 13, 2008)

Yondaime said:


> Seems like people want to kiss up.


kiss up? Luna is a good mod reminds me of harly, why can't it be a thank you for doing a good job?!


----------



## Yondaime (Sep 13, 2008)

Snow Princess said:


> kiss up? Luna is a good mod reminds me of harly, why can't it be a thank you for doing a good job?!



I'm not refering to anyone specifically, I was just saying that it could happen in some instances.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 15, 2008)

_Ryoma Nagare_ is our new OBD mod!


----------



## ez (Sep 15, 2008)

Congrats...he who has permanently replaced me


----------



## Zaru (Sep 15, 2008)

Most impressive


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Sep 15, 2008)

Congrats ... you who have permanently replaced ezxx.


----------



## ez (Sep 15, 2008)

stop mocking me, S_S. i am not emotionally unstable.


----------



## Kameil (Sep 15, 2008)

There was so much time.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Sep 15, 2008)

ezxx said:


> stop mocking me, S_S. i am not emotionally unstable.


You're not supposed to see these comments. I am trying to talk about you "behind your back." It really defeats the purpose if you return to these threads and see what I've written.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 16, 2008)

Congratulations sir Ryoma, I think, sir, genders, argh. D:


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 16, 2008)

lol OBD


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 16, 2008)

Congrats indeed. 



ezxx said:


> Congrats...he who has permanently replaced me


----------



## Zaru (Sep 16, 2008)

It's so saddening


----------



## Kameil (Sep 16, 2008)

I just farted.


----------



## Felt (Sep 16, 2008)

I've never heard of them o_O

but congrats


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 16, 2008)

Congratulations to Seiko, our new smod.


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 17, 2008)

congrats Ryoma.


----------



## Felt (Sep 20, 2008)

Congrats to Shodai on Library mod


----------



## Shodai (Sep 20, 2008)

Feels  good      man.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 20, 2008)

I sometimes hover over Shodai's name because it turns black and he looks like an admin


----------



## Felt (Sep 25, 2008)

congrats on stepping down, robotkiller!


----------



## KamiKazi (Sep 25, 2008)

it's the plaza curse 

any mod assigned to that section will end up stepping down, it can't be helped


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Sep 25, 2008)

RK didn't step down because the Plaza burnt him out -- he stepped down because he's been spending all his free time in a New Orleans whorehouse.

[YOUTUBE]tBGXwX-TdTY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## geG (Sep 25, 2008)

Well, obviously.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

KamiKazi said:


> it's the plaza curse
> 
> any mod assigned to that section will end up stepping down, it can't be helped



Which mods haven't stepped down at some point?


----------



## KamiKazi (Sep 25, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Which mods haven't stepped down at some point?


spy smasher


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Save super newbs

Have Kira and Cham ever stepped down?


----------



## Taxman (Sep 25, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Have Kira and Cham ever stepped down?



They have not


----------



## Orochimaru (Sep 25, 2008)

Taxman said:


> They have not



You did. Not too long ago. Correct?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Taxman did, but other than Cham and Kira I can't think of a Mod who hasn't stepped down, save for the most recent.


----------



## Taxman (Sep 25, 2008)

^january '08 to June '08


----------



## JJ (Sep 26, 2008)

I have never stepped down.


----------



## Genesis (Sep 26, 2008)

^ Oh you will JJ, you will.

Life will make everyone step down.

There will come a day in your future, much like everyone else's, that it will be time to hang up the cape. A hero never lives long enough to witness the end. Even the eternal duo of Cham and Kira will become remnants of a history people will speak of as if it was a millenia ago.

This is NF, we are evolving. We...are waiting.


----------



## Felt (Sep 26, 2008)

Even Blender bot stepped down, and he wasn't a real person!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 26, 2008)

Sometimes real life just calls in and makes people concentrate on other things


----------



## Taxman (Sep 26, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> And some others just disappear for a while like Bass(he hasn't signed in for almost a month now) and then Bath House Modcat was never really there to begin with...



Bathhouse modcat is a dupe account



> @ *Taxman* :
> 
> lol. When you stepped down I don't think anyone really noticed because you still had your mod powers didn't you?



not for the first two weeks I didn't and it took a collective amount of staff members to convince me to get shadow smod powers.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 26, 2008)

Taxman said:


> not for the first two weeks I didn't and it took a collective amount of staff members to convince me to get shadow smod powers.



Which was one of the better things the staff has done/lobbied for  



> Bathhouse modcat is a dupe account



Nani? Then who the hell really has my nude pics?


----------



## Orochimaru (Sep 26, 2008)

Genesis said:


> There will come a day in your future, much like everyone else's, that it will be time to hang up the cape. A hero never lives long enough to witness the end.



_"You either die a hero, or live long enough to see yourself become the villain."_

You almost became a villain, Genesis. But then you chickened out. Pussy!


----------



## Taxman (Sep 26, 2008)

> Then who the hell really has my nude pics?


KK disappeared due to fapping incident


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 26, 2008)

What is this place?


----------



## ez (Sep 26, 2008)

Naruko, Kribaby and halfhearted have also never stepped down 

they've all been around at least eight months


----------



## Crowe (Sep 26, 2008)

Gooba        ?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 26, 2008)

Blue was... Gooba was i think
Lol this place sucks i though i could find nudes of the staff but meh


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 26, 2008)

what? blue retired?? lol what?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 26, 2008)

Thats a mere trap that mods use to trick us Mortals. You know mods used to be mortals like us and they learned the secret art of trap..once they became mods they started to enjoy torturing us with their traps/tricks a.k.a modfucks. I wouldnt worry too much fi i where you XD


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 26, 2008)

Does it count if I took a leave of absence for rl matters for a week or two with subsequent much lower activity for awhile without actually relinquishing my power?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 26, 2008)

Just how many did you sacrificed YK in order to regain your full powers once again?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 27, 2008)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Does it count if I took a leave of absence for rl matters for a week or two with subsequent much lower activity for awhile without actually relinquishing my power?



...

I dunno 

If you name becomes Maroon or normal, you've stepped down


----------



## Garfield (Sep 28, 2008)

Why are all forum leaders in here instead of out modding the forums?


----------



## Blue (Sep 28, 2008)

I am retired in the sense that I did all the admin work pretty much singlehandedly for half a year and then shared it with occa for another year and some, and therefore feel no obligation and make no claims to be useful.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 28, 2008)

And then I took over

BOW DOWN NOOBS


----------



## Garfield (Sep 28, 2008)

But Blue, with great power comes great ....


Oh ok stop winking already!!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 29, 2008)

Forumites refuse to bailout Mod Rep-Debt


----------



## Garfield (Sep 30, 2008)

Yeah, it's gonna cost the admins 700 billion rep points in bailing out all the people suffering from those corporate red cocks


----------



## Felt (Oct 3, 2008)

This thread looks dry.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 3, 2008)

Thread lacks new mods


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 3, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Thread lacks new mods



You haven't posted in my FC for too long


----------



## Genesis (Oct 3, 2008)

This is where Mods are supposed to come to show they're normal too, and not power obsessed freaks.

I'm disappointed, verily so. Oh so sad. Oh so very, very sad.

It's inactive cos they think they're better than everyone. Now don't take my word on the next part, but I swear I read this somewhere; I won't say where though.


			
				Gooba in Hokage Residence in the 8th thread from the top wherein there's also some racist comments and a jew; comment is on page 2 said:
			
		

> I remember when there was this Mod, can't remember who but he was awesome as hell, suggested we should prune the forums and start fresh. I didn't do it, but now I think we should. We could also ban a lot of folks. It'll be like a genesis revolution.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 3, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Thread lacks new mods



We got plenty of candidates though. There just secretly fighting to the death in our secret mod battle dome to see who'll be the last member standing. The winner gets the modding position and top pick of which section they choose.

Don't worry. When you see the latest mod hired, just remember that a few member lives were just lost to get you to that quality mod.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 3, 2008)

Man I'd love to see those fights.
Where can I apply?

At least new mods aren't pussies but actually have blood sticking on their fingers.


----------



## Genesis (Oct 3, 2008)

In other words, Blue has taken some of them to his "home" and is asking them to display their "skills". They're all boys, young ones. RK is "helping" Blue with this, hence the retirement, and of course, it's also reminiscient of his recruitment. The secret way of the HR, the secrets will make you die on the inside.

You don't fit the criteria Zaru, though I hear there's a staff member who likes young men especially. I believe his name is Fry Slasher or something, I'll get back to you on that.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 3, 2008)

This might mark my death penalty on NF, but I have something to confess.



I'm 12.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 3, 2008)

Kira Yamato said:


> We got plenty of candidates though. There just secretly fighting to the death in our secret mod battle dome to see who'll be the last member standing.



Ah, this is why you didn't ask me then. You knew I'd destroy everyone, Zabuza style.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 3, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> You haven't posted in my FC for too long



MAKE           ME


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 3, 2008)

Zaru said:


> MAKE           ME



I can't


----------



## Zaru (Oct 3, 2008)

I'd have a suggestion  but I can't phrase it in any way that doesn't sound like I'm repwhoring in the mod's turf


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 3, 2008)

Suggestion for what?


----------



## Zaru (Oct 3, 2008)

For how to spread love and friendship in the forums











FOR HOW TO MAKE ME POST IN YOUR FANCLUB OF COURSE


----------



## Felt (Oct 3, 2008)

Congrats on nothing TPN!


----------



## Zaru (Oct 3, 2008)

Congrats on , Hollie


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Oct 3, 2008)

Genesis said:


> You don't fit the criteria Zaru, though I hear there's a staff member who likes young men especially. I believe his name is Fry Slasher or something, I'll get back to you on that.


That's the guy. Fucking pedo bastard. We should demod his ass.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 3, 2008)

Zaru said:


> For how to spread love and friendship in the forums
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I though maybe you'd switched topics to mod nominations.

But repwhore away.

Oh, you mean I need to pos you to get you to post?



Neliel said:


> Congrats on nothing TPN!



Since I never achieve anything you could say this to me everyday.


----------



## Felt (Oct 3, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Congrats on , Hollie


If only they'd upload :<


The Pink Ninja said:


> Since I never achieve anything you could say this to me everyday.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 3, 2008)

Your emote sucks

 is better


----------



## Zaru (Oct 6, 2008)

Made me look


----------



## ez (Oct 6, 2008)

lol oro i had a good laugh


----------



## Ippy (Oct 6, 2008)

Even I checked to make sure I didn't miss something.


----------



## Curry (Oct 6, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Made me look



Lol Andy


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 6, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Made me look



You a slave to a page in my rhyme book. 

Sorry, couldn't help the Nas reference.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 6, 2008)

Laugh.... while you still can


----------



## E (Oct 6, 2008)

Temporal Thought said:


> You a slave to a page in my rhyme book.
> 
> Sorry, couldn't help the Nas reference.


fucken awesome 


when's the grand announcement of me becoming the mod for Deidara's Playground?


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 6, 2008)

Orochimaru said:


> Congratulations *Kyasurin Yakuto* the new *plaza *mod! I think right about now is a good time to sign up for the Deidara FC, guys and gals!
> 
> **



this was almost funny... if 100000 other people didn't randomly rail at Kyasurin because it is the "cool" thing to do.


----------



## Felt (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm a mod now


----------



## KamiKazi (Oct 7, 2008)

E said:


> when's the grand announcement of me becoming the mod for Deidara's Playground?





Neliel said:


> I'm a mod now


congratulations on the modship Neliel and E, you're a wonderful addition to the plaza :WOW


----------



## Raiden (Oct 7, 2008)

Congratulations Hollie, even though you were a mod long before this


----------



## Felt (Oct 8, 2008)

Raiden said:


> Congratulations Hollie, even though you were a mod long before this



Thanks you know too much


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 8, 2008)

Why don't we elect a Blender mod :WOW


----------



## Felt (Oct 8, 2008)

I nominate the person below me.


----------



## Crowe (Oct 8, 2008)

Because I am the best member in blender and you guys know that I should not be trusted with powers.

edit: Oh, I see that you agree Hollie.


----------



## Felt (Oct 8, 2008)

How could I disagree?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 8, 2008)

Neliel said:


> How could I disagree?



I blame mind control.


----------



## Felt (Oct 12, 2008)

Mind Control is best.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 12, 2008)

Yeah, but you would say that

Mind slave


----------



## geG (Oct 14, 2008)

My condolences on your demotion Gooba


----------



## Gooba (Oct 14, 2008)

I abused my power too much.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 14, 2008)

Hey, Goobs, when does the MD get it's new janitor mod?


----------



## Gooba (Oct 14, 2008)

I dunno, I stopped paying attention when I got lynched.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 14, 2008)

Oh.

You coulda gone out in a fiery blaze.


----------



## geG (Oct 15, 2008)

So is Gooba just a hanging body now?


----------



## Gooba (Oct 15, 2008)

I've pretty much always been that.


----------



## Felt (Oct 15, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Hey, Goobs, when does the MD get it's new janitor mod?



so the md, bh and plaza have no mods?


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 15, 2008)

Neliel said:


> so the md, bh and plaza have no mods?



The Smods kind of pick up for that. 

Plaza is just a free-for-all and has pretty much always been that way; though Shroomsday was one of the best Plaza Mods.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 15, 2008)

Neliel said:


> so the md, bh and plaza have no mods?



Don't worry, we instituted mob rule in those places.


----------



## geG (Oct 15, 2008)

A government by the people for the people


----------



## Rice Ball (Oct 15, 2008)

What the hell happened to Gooba?

/em Prepares to rage more than he ever has before


----------



## Gooba (Oct 15, 2008)

Well, by the people, not so much for the people.

I'm back, bitches.  Red didn't match my set anyways.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 15, 2008)

The red hurts my eyes

Make it black


----------



## shirish (Oct 15, 2008)

So this is our NF congress?

Ooh it has lobbyists too.


----------



## Gooba (Oct 15, 2008)

NF lobbyists have to bribe with rep, and it is surprisingly ineffective.


----------



## shirish (Oct 15, 2008)

So, rep has become just as worthless as money then 
And here I thought we had the best currency.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 15, 2008)

shirish said:


> So, rep has become just as worthless as money then
> And here I thought we had the best currency.



Rep is worthless to most people once they get senior membership.

It is about as important as you choose it to be I suppose. In the grand scheme of things, yes it is worthless.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 15, 2008)

Neliel said:


> so the md, bh and plaza have no mods?



When there's no one in there, there's not much to mod. 

At least in the case of the MD.

We just hold Tribunals for newer members.


----------



## E (Oct 18, 2008)

i nominate myself for BH mod 

(srs, [but not really.....?] btw, that place needs a cleanup...fast)

with the way i be locking threads in Pein City....you know....


----------



## Felt (Oct 18, 2008)

Renee is back as a proper mod ?


----------



## Creator (Oct 18, 2008)

Where's Vervex? :S


----------



## Zaru (Oct 18, 2008)

Advisored


----------



## Creator (Oct 19, 2008)

What? WHY?


----------



## Creator (Oct 19, 2008)

Really? Dammits. There goes the last mod who actually liked Creator, or i think she did.  Its hard to tell being me.


----------



## Felt (Oct 19, 2008)

Congrats on SMod Jetstorm (Temporal Thought) and Naruko!


----------



## Felt (Oct 19, 2008)

Purple is the default color, then they get to choose a different color if they wish.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Oct 19, 2008)

Creator said:


> Really? Dammits. There goes the last mod who actually liked Creator, or i think she did.  Its hard to tell being me.


She didn't.


----------



## Yondaime (Oct 19, 2008)

Neliel said:


> Congrats on SMod Jetstorm (Temporal Thought) and Naruko!



Congrats to them.


----------



## Felt (Oct 19, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Oh okay. I guess that maybe they haven't been online since it happened then.



it happened literally 5 minutes before I posted 

Naruko hasn't been online yet


----------



## geG (Oct 19, 2008)

Whoa Naruko too?

Congrats guys


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 19, 2008)

Neliel said:


> Congrats on SMod Jetstorm (Temporal Thought) and Naruko!



Thanks Hollie. 



Yondaime said:


> Congrats to them.



Thanks. ^____^



Geg said:


> Whoa Naruko too?
> 
> Congrats guys



Yup, both of us.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 19, 2008)

Congratulations to the both of you, very deserving indeed! Now for me to retire! XD


----------



## Felt (Oct 19, 2008)

Don't you dare


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Oct 19, 2008)

Do it! Soon there'll be no moderators left to smod ... except me.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 19, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> lol. Your Super Moderator title looks a bit messed up though because of your Uchiha title.  It threw it off a bit. XD



It is going to get fixed. 



Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Congratulations to the both of you, very deserving indeed! Now for me to retire! XD



Thanks YK. 

The hell you are! 



Spy_Smasher said:


> Do it! Soon there'll be no moderators left to smod ... except me.



Diabolical!


----------



## Tobirama (Oct 19, 2008)

Nice one Jet, well deserved, I must admit. .


----------



## Yondaime (Oct 19, 2008)

Temporal Thought said:


> Thanks Hollie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're welcome.

I used to see you in the Library when I first joined; haven't seen you lately.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 19, 2008)

Danzou said:


> Nice one Jet, well deserved, I must admit. .



Thank you Danzou. 



Yondaime said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> I used to see you in the Library when I first joined; haven't seen you lately.



Mmmmm probably because my times of activity are opposite of what they were then. Plus I'm in the Telegrams themselves a bit more than the Library.


----------



## Sin (Oct 19, 2008)

I was reading the Psyren thread and I saw the change, congrats Jet.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 19, 2008)

Sin said:


> I was reading the Psyren thread and I saw the change, congrats Jet.



You mean you weren't in the Hitman Reborn! thread discussing Hibari hax instead?! 

Nah, but seriously thanks.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 19, 2008)

Way to go Kevin


----------



## Sin (Oct 19, 2008)

Temporal Thought said:


> You mean you weren't in the Hitman Reborn! thread discussing Hibari hax instead?!
> 
> Nah, but seriously thanks.


Hibari hasn't been around, nothing to make fun of D:


----------



## Memos (Oct 19, 2008)

in a thread filled with mods....my spamming urges are getting dangerous


----------



## Zaru (Oct 19, 2008)

Not in a thread without postcount


----------



## Yondaime (Oct 19, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Not in a thread without postcount



Lol, I bet he was thinking:

+ 1 post count.


----------



## Memos (Oct 19, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Not in a thread without postcount



oh good, that means i'm allowed


----------



## Creator (Oct 19, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> She didn't.



Dammits.


----------



## KamiKazi (Oct 19, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Not in a thread without postcount


i've been in like 2-3 threads without post count with the same nature as this one that were permanently closed because of spamming 


also congrats on smodship jetstorm


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 19, 2008)

KamiKazi said:


> i've been in like 2-3 threads without post count with the same nature as this one that were permanently closed because of spamming
> 
> 
> also congrats on smodship jetstorm



lol Senior Membership thread.

Thanks Kami.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 19, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Whoa that dark blue colour looks really good on you. LOL.



Thanks, I knew it would.


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 20, 2008)

Come back and Jet is a smod?  Congrats, you really deserved it.  I'm mad you and YK chose the name colors I always wanted smh.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 20, 2008)

Temporal Thought said:


> Thanks, I knew it would.



Now all you need is a blue repbar


----------



## shirish (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Buskuv (Oct 21, 2008)

MD needs a janitor

Who's up to it?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 22, 2008)

^I wonder? 



Rockst☆r $in said:


> Come back and Jet is a smod?  Congrats, you really deserved it.  I'm mad you and YK chose the name colors I always wanted smh.



Haha thanks Sin. ^____^

Eh, sorry about that XD



Zaru said:


> Now all you need is a blue repbar



Sadmin hax. 


I fucking lol'd at this.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 22, 2008)

Jet, I will love you long time if you get the "favorite" threads out of the MD and make recreation of those threads punishable by death.


----------



## Orochimaru (Oct 23, 2008)

One, two, three, four... 
Hrmm! 
One, two, (one, two, three, four!) 

Let me tell you how it will be; 
There's one for you, nineteen for me.


----------



## Taxman (Oct 23, 2008)

I hear my theme song!


----------



## Altron (Oct 23, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Jet, I will love you long time if you get the "favorite" threads out of the MD and make recreation of those threads punishable by death.



i support this


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 26, 2008)

Congratulations on becoming a Smod, Naruko.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 26, 2008)

Congratulations on nothing, Altron


----------



## Felt (Oct 26, 2008)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> Congratulations on becoming a Smod, Naruko.



slowpoke.gif


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 26, 2008)

Is Naruko ever even around anymore?


----------



## Zaru (Oct 27, 2008)

She sure is, I saw her posting in the blender even


----------



## Curry (Oct 27, 2008)

NARUKOOOOOOOOO


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 27, 2008)

Zaru said:


> She sure is, I saw her posting in the blender even



Well she never talks to me nomore


----------



## Zaru (Oct 29, 2008)

Congratulations, Gaara the Uchiha


----------



## gaara the uchiha (Oct 29, 2008)

Thank   you!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 29, 2008)

Monacles were popped.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Oct 29, 2008)

Welcome to the staff!


----------



## Garfield (Oct 29, 2008)

Now to get rid of all Uchiha solo posts and fill them up with sand.


----------



## Orochimaru (Oct 29, 2008)

Congratulations gaara the uchiha. Poor soul.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 29, 2008)

Just wait until Hef and/or Kaga get their hands on him


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 29, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Just wait until Hef and/or Kaga get their hands on him



Is a better metaphour Killer Sharks with a Seal or those huge jungle Ant Swarms that cleanout whole sections of forest?


----------



## gaara the uchiha (Oct 29, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Just wait until Hef and/or Kaga get their hands on him


I hope they are nice.  All the other mods seem nice.  Except some guy named "<3?" or something weird like that.


----------



## Cronos (Oct 29, 2008)

a new moderator...congratulations..i wish u the best of luck


----------



## Creator (Oct 29, 2008)

Congrats the new mod. 

I wonder how Creator was more active, and more helpful, and on the forum for much longer, isnt mod yet. I smell something fishy, and it isnt the sushi Tsunade is trying to make me eat.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 29, 2008)

It's because you scare us.

Also you broke rules 1 & 2.


----------



## ZigZag (Oct 29, 2008)

Creator said:


> I wonder how Creator was more active, and more helpful, and on the forum for much longer, isnt mod yet. I smell something fishy, and it isnt the sushi Tsunade is trying to make me eat.



You just didn't say the magic words.



gaara the uchiha said:


> Can I be a mod of the naruto library?  I want to make it better.



See? Magic words.


----------



## Creator (Oct 29, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> It's because you scare us.
> 
> Also you broke rules 1 & 2.



Ha, your wrong. I broke more rules then that. 



ZigZag said:


> You just didn't say the magic words.
> 
> 
> 
> See? Magic words.



Oh...dammits.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 29, 2008)

Creator said:


> Ha, your wrong. I broke more rules then that.



Yet another factor against you


----------



## Zaru (Oct 29, 2008)

I nominate Creator for landfill mod


----------



## Yondaime (Oct 29, 2008)

Congrats Gaara the Uchiha?????



Zaru said:


> I nominate Creator for landfill mod



I second this.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 29, 2008)

I nominate elections for the Blender modship, but that the current mods pick the candidates.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 29, 2008)

There actually has been a landfill mod before. He just didn't have any other sections to mod so all that was left was the landfill


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 29, 2008)

True that.

Could the landfill mod transfer threads from the landfill to other forums maybe?


----------



## Yondaime (Oct 29, 2008)

Zaru said:


> There actually has been a landfill mod before. He just didn't have any other sections to mod so all that was left was the landfill



Hey, a mod is a mod. You have to take what you can get in my opinion, if there isn't anything better.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 29, 2008)

Yondaime said:


> Hey, a mod is a mod. You have to take what you can get in my opinion, if there isn't anything better.



This is my policy in regards towards dates and friends.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 29, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> True that.
> 
> Could the landfill mod transfer threads from the landfill to other forums maybe?



I often suspect someone's moving landfilled threads into the blender


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 29, 2008)

I like it when dumb threads from other forums are moved it.

If done occasionally anyway.

And you don't mention it to the OP.


----------



## Creator (Oct 29, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Yet another factor against you





Zaru said:


> I nominate Creator for landfill mod



Arent all mods landfill mods by defaut? 

Anyways, Creator wont be mod, i am too fair, you cant be a mod and be fair.


----------



## Starrk (Oct 29, 2008)

I wish I could be a mod. But that'll never happen, since no one likes me.
I wonder what it would take to become a mod of the Gaming Department, since MechaTC must be getting lonely.?

I just want to know how Gaara became a mod.


----------



## Starrk (Oct 29, 2008)

^Except sexier.


----------



## Yondaime (Oct 29, 2008)

Yeah, you never see McCains name in sparkly letters.


----------



## Starrk (Oct 29, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> How is being a mod sexy?



I was talking about if you were a mod.

On the topic of ass-kissing, Spy is my Pimp.


----------



## ZigZag (Oct 29, 2008)

Stark said:


> I just want to know how Gaara became a mod.



The magic words!


----------



## Starrk (Oct 29, 2008)

Could I get them?


----------



## ZigZag (Oct 29, 2008)

Stark said:


> Could I get them?





gaara the uchiha said:


> Can I be a mod of the naruto library?  I want to make it better.


You can only use them....never. 



Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> So if I was a mod I would suddenly be a much sexier female?



I think so.


----------



## Starrk (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm not sure KY.

Someday we might find out.


----------



## ZigZag (Oct 29, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> lol. It might be true actually.
> 
> I mean, I have noticed that in the BH when I post naughty pics....like recently....3 female mods/staff posted naughty pics soon after me and then they got all the attention. People edited the thread title to say "Page 5 is 100% win!" and stuff when my pics had been the LAST post on page 4.
> 
> ...



To bad your not gaara the uchiha.


----------



## Starrk (Oct 29, 2008)

I'd like to be one, but what can I do about it?

It'll just happen.


----------



## ZigZag (Oct 29, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> lol. I really don't care about not being a mod though. I use to care but there are various reasons why I don't care anymore.



Ooh, you too cool for NF, and it's not worth your time dealing with all the crap that happens in it. 
I can believe this.


----------



## Starrk (Oct 29, 2008)

gaara the uchiha: Mod for the Lulz.


----------



## ZigZag (Oct 29, 2008)

Stark said:


> gaara the uchiha: Mod for the Lulz.



Everyone finds him as a joke. :amazed


----------



## Starrk (Oct 29, 2008)

But is he truly a mod?

Or is it just a custom title to throw us off?


----------



## Orochimaru (Oct 29, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> I mean, I have noticed that in the BH when I post naughty pics....like recently....3 female mods/staff posted naughty pics soon after me and then they got all the attention. People edited the thread title to say "Page 5 is 100% win!" and stuff when my pics had been the LAST post on page 4.
> 
> Ah, yeah, I think that maybe it is true. XD
> 
> Don't take my post all that seriously by the way. I don't really care much but yes I do think female mods get more attention just because they are mods.



_*plays violin*_


----------



## Starrk (Oct 29, 2008)

Are you a virtuoso Oro?


----------



## ZigZag (Oct 29, 2008)

Stark said:


> But is he truly a mod?
> 
> Or is it just a custom title to throw us off?



Only gaara the uchiha knows, and the admin's laughing behind his back. 



Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> No. I don't think I am too cool for NF or anything. :S It's just that you shouldn't care about being a mod. I'd rather have my own goals here, not goals that rely on what other people think of me.


I still think you are.


----------



## Orochimaru (Oct 29, 2008)

Stark said:


> Are you a virtuoso Oro?



Nah. It's just an e-violin that I like to fiddle with on special occasions.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 29, 2008)

Orochimaru said:


> Nah. It's just an e-violin that I like to fiddle with on special occasions.



Narutoforums


----------



## Starrk (Oct 29, 2008)

Oh, where do you keep it?


----------



## Orochimaru (Oct 29, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Narutoforums



Awesome.


----------



## ZigZag (Oct 29, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> I'm not even sure who you are though. I don't really recognize you. Did you get a name change recently?



No one does. You see, a few days after you join I did, and then I went inactive for about a year and a few months and came back. Then I just started sending out random friend invites and posting my ass off to get from 10 post to 1,000. I hated my username zigzag101 and changed it to just ZigZag. And well, here I am now.

There, that's my whole story on NF, tell your friends and family so everyone knows.


----------



## Starrk (Oct 29, 2008)

*tells family, they throw a pillow*

They took it surprisingly well.


----------



## Yondaime (Oct 29, 2008)

Well, he sure ruined my theory of being modded depends on post count, rep, etc...


----------



## Starrk (Oct 29, 2008)

According to the FAQs, you become a mod based on how helpful and knowledgable you are on the subject of the forums you would be moderating.


----------



## ZigZag (Oct 29, 2008)

He said he wanted to make the library better, I guess that's being helpful.


----------



## Starrk (Oct 29, 2008)

But no previous record of doing so.


----------



## ZigZag (Oct 29, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Well wanting to be helpful is the right reason unlike some people who want it because they want the sparkles/coloured name/larger avatar/more popular/status.



Hmm, I wouldn't mind getting a larger avatar. 

But still, really I don't know how it happened or if it's just a joke.


----------



## ZigZag (Oct 29, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Well look at it this way.
> 
> I'm sure most people who have access to the BH know about the "Bathhouse Modcat" and also there's some "purpleshirtguy" and whatever. None of them really have any posts and none of them are active. That is because they are mod dupes.
> 
> So, maybe you can assume that this gaara guy is a mod dupe too.  Because it doesn't make a lot of logical sense aside from that.



But this one seems so.....noobish. Could that be an act? 

Sometimes I wounder why I stay active on this forum with all the weird stuff that goes on. 
It's like the great mysteries of NF or something.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 29, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Could the landfill mod transfer threads from the landfill to other forums maybe?


I think so, when I was just mod of the HoU/Library I could move threads wherever, just couldn't move them back. So a person with just landfill abilities should be able to throw trash around the forums. D:


Zaru said:


> Just wait until Hef and/or Kaga get their hands on him


I call dibs on underaged ass.


----------



## ZigZag (Oct 29, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Well, the mods do perhaps sometimes do things like this because they like drama or something/to see how all us regular members react because it's funny. XD I dunno. If so that still means that it's some kind of joke though.



You might be right, I think it's a dupe.

See, I like how it says he has 165 post, but really he only has 12 and the first post he ever made was, "Can I be a mod of the naruto library?  I want to make it better."
Also, he asked to be a mod and no one says anything to him, he automatically finds out and posts, "thanks, I'll do my best," but ends up deleting that and reposting it. 

This has dupe written all over it.


----------



## Starrk (Oct 30, 2008)

Could the staff be getting lazy when it comes to screwing with us?


----------



## Gooba (Oct 30, 2008)

> Could the staff be getting lazy when it comes to screwing with us?


We're just getting lazy across the board.


----------



## Starrk (Oct 30, 2008)

Ok, I see.

Thnx Gooba.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 30, 2008)

Congratulations to Zaru, who is the Plaza's new overlord.


----------



## Felt (Oct 30, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## Iria (Oct 30, 2008)

.


----------



## KamiKazi (Oct 30, 2008)

congrats zaru


----------



## Garfield (Oct 30, 2008)

Congrats Zaru


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 30, 2008)

Ha

HA!

I FUCKING CALLED IT!

You'll be a great Mod Zaru


----------



## Creator (Oct 30, 2008)

Zaru is mod? So Creator needs 20K+ posts and 500K rep to be modded. Done. 

Congrats Zaru. Ban Creator and fear for your life.


----------



## geG (Oct 30, 2008)

Congratulations you fuck










ing awesome guy


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 30, 2008)

If this is a joke, it should be serious.

Seriously.

...

Gaara Uchiha less so D:


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 30, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Wow, I never expected Zaru to become a mod given some of his past reputation. Wasn't he repsealed for half a year or something for repwhoring? There are other people with much cleaner reputations who will probably never be modded.
> 
> Anyway, I don't actually have anything against him, just didn't expect him to be modded. Congrats Zaru.



You'll never be a moderator so give up.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 30, 2008)

No jokes this time people, this is the real deal. =P


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 30, 2008)

Jet the Villain said:


> No jokes this time people, this is the real deal. =P



Hey, Jetstone, did someone trash a thread I made this morning in Tele?


----------



## Countach (Oct 30, 2008)

congrats zaru


----------



## olaf (Oct 30, 2008)

oh god, mod zaru and his army of dupes!

no one is safe now!1!


----------



## Blind Weasel (Oct 30, 2008)

Congrats Zaru!... but be it known...

One day... ONE DAY! ...


----------



## Creator (Oct 30, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Wow, I never expected Zaru to become a mod given some of his past reputation. Wasn't he repsealed for half a year or something for repwhoring? There are other people with much cleaner reputations who will probably never be modded.



If thats true, then Creator is far more qualified. I only broke a sig rule, and was treated unfairly because of that. Repsealed twice now, both misunderstandings. 

Creator has more qualifications.


----------



## Creator (Oct 30, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Well you aren't very active in that section from what I recall. That's not a bad reason for not being modded there. LOL.



Other sections i mean. Killed my whole argument.


----------



## Memos (Oct 30, 2008)

well done Zaru, you deserve it


----------



## E (Oct 30, 2008)

if i would've bet my munnies on who would be the next plaza mod, i would've been broke as shit 


CONGRATS


----------



## Orochimaru (Oct 30, 2008)

Excellent choice. Congratulations Zaru.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 30, 2008)

I could have been a contender


----------



## Starrk (Oct 30, 2008)

Who says you still aren't?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 30, 2008)

I do.

I'm punch drunk yo >:


----------



## Ippy (Oct 30, 2008)

About damn time.


----------



## Starrk (Oct 30, 2008)

Godspeed Pink Ninja.


----------



## KamiKazi (Oct 30, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> And lol, I'd never want to mod the Plaza. I just expected to see it be someone else like KamiKazi or Geg. I just didn't expect it to be Zaru because of his past.


nah, the green would clash too much with my red title.


----------



## Starrk (Oct 30, 2008)

So, there're specific colors depending on what section you moderate??


----------



## Felt (Oct 30, 2008)

Stark said:


> So, there're specific colors depending on what section you moderate??



Green indicates section Moderator, anything else is a super moderator.


----------



## Garfield (Oct 30, 2008)

Congrats Iria on adminship :3

Wtf is happening with all these new admins


----------



## Starrk (Oct 30, 2008)

Mods, not Admins.


----------



## Garfield (Oct 30, 2008)

Iria is admin now mate


----------



## Garfield (Oct 30, 2008)

I take my statement back, fucking modfucks 
I thought Iria was admin.


----------



## Starrk (Oct 30, 2008)

More ppl are becoming mods then admins.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 30, 2008)

Iria wins


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 30, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Hey, Jetstone, did someone trash a thread I made this morning in Tele?



I saw one of your threads merged earlier today, I don't know about a trashed one though.


----------



## Felt (Oct 30, 2008)

It's because it's hollieween, a time for celebrations


----------



## Starrk (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm aware of this KY.


----------



## Garfield (Oct 30, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> I know but it's why I think Iria being an admin right now is just a joke.


I already stated in my last post that it was a mofuck, I realized and se's not an admin


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Congratulations Zaru, so pleased to have you with us, may you do sexy things with the Plaza. :3


> No one ever goes from being a regular mod straight to being an admin. You have to be an s-mod first.


I'm under the impression that such a thing did happen really early on in NF life, but I'm not completely certain.


----------



## Hiroshi (Oct 30, 2008)

Double post by YK. 

Congratulations Zaru on modship. 

.....aaand and congratulations Iria on adminship.


----------



## Garfield (Oct 30, 2008)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Congratulations Zaru, so pleased to have you with us, may you do sexy things with the Plaza. :3
> 
> I'm under the impression that such a thing did happen really early on in NF life, but I'm not completely certain.


I was under the impression such things were possible with enough volume of the 2 important hemispheres ...........   (fake/real doesn't matter)


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 30, 2008)

^You mean large boobles? /ignores brains as having hemispheres.


Hiroshi said:


> Double post by YK.


shhhh, no one would have known thanks to hard delete if you didn't say.


----------



## Starrk (Oct 30, 2008)

The type of power is reserved for godly Admins.


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 30, 2008)

ZARU IS PLAZA MOD. WHAT YOU GONNA DO? YOU GONNA DO _NOTHIN_. *YOU GONNA DIE.*


----------



## Garfield (Oct 30, 2008)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> ^You mean large boobles? /ignores brains as having hemispheres.
> 
> shhhh, no one would have known thanks to hard delete if you didn't say.


I thought brains were squares 
Very square.

Heart is where it's at.
(read crotch)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 30, 2008)

Creator said:


> Zaru is mod? So Creator needs *20K+ posts* and 500K rep to be modded. Done.
> 
> Congrats Zaru. Ban Creator and fear for your life.



Hey, it worked for me


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 30, 2008)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> I'm under the impression that such a thing did happen really early on in NF life, but I'm not completely certain.



Fairly sure that was the way Kiri no Kunoichi (Blue), Ronin (Vegeta) and NN (Shunsui). Not sure about Occa, but she probably was the same.


----------



## Garfield (Oct 30, 2008)

Kira Yamato said:


> Hey, it worked for me


Congrats on ne Plus Ultra


----------



## Creator (Oct 30, 2008)

Kira Yamato said:


> Hey, it worked for me



Cheater. 

Less then 2K away. Better have a position open for Creator.


----------



## Creator (Oct 30, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Not everyone over 20k is a mod.



Everytime, why?


----------



## Garfield (Oct 30, 2008)

Congratulations in advance to sunuvmann for smodship soon to come 
And for Susano-o, he surely must have bought s-adminship with his.


----------



## Koi (Oct 31, 2008)

Congrats Zaru.   Good luck with the Plaza, heh.   I know you'll take care of it.


----------



## Creator (Oct 31, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> There's just nothing that 100% predicts modship, that's all.
> 
> You can't be like "Oh if I achieve this, I'll be modded!" or anything like that.



There is, and Creator will find it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 31, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> There's just nothing that 100% predicts modship, that's all.
> 
> You can't be like "Oh if I achieve this, I'll be modded!" or anything like that.



Yeah, my modding forecasts are only 98.8888% accurate


----------



## Felt (Oct 31, 2008)

CX said:


> Congratulations in advance to sunuvmann for smodship soon to come
> And for Susano-o, he surely must have bought s-adminship with his.



How about me?


----------



## Dan (Oct 31, 2008)

How about me?


----------



## Zaru (Oct 31, 2008)

I totally overlooked this thread


----------



## Creator (Oct 31, 2008)

Kira Yamato said:


> Yeah, my modding forecasts are only 98.8888% accurate



Dont need a maths genious to work out your doing it wrong.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Oct 31, 2008)

Zaru got modded?


----------



## Garfield (Oct 31, 2008)

hollieween said:


> How about me?


Aren't you mod already?


----------



## Garfield (Nov 1, 2008)

Looks good? 

*Spy_Smasher*  
*Admin of the OTP*
*PIMPMINISTERATOR* 


				Join Date: *April fools joke*
Posts: 6,279


----------



## Felt (Nov 1, 2008)

CX said:


> Aren't you mod already?



Not that I know of


----------



## Byakuya (Nov 1, 2008)

Congratulations to the new admin Seiko


----------



## Felt (Nov 1, 2008)

That hardly counts, but I guess so


----------



## Tobirama (Nov 1, 2008)

CX said:


> Looks good?
> 
> *Spy_Smasher*
> *Admin of the OTP*
> ...



             .


----------



## Blue (Nov 1, 2008)

OniTasku said:


> Fairly sure that was the way Kiri no Kunoichi (Blue), Ronin (Vegeta) and NN (Shunsui). Not sure about Occa, but she probably was the same.


Nope, Mel and I were Smods. NN went straight to admin because he was something on Nfan, and Ronin, I'm pretty sure, was Smod at some point.


----------



## tgre (Nov 1, 2008)

Wasn't James friends with Tazmo before NF anyway?

He told me he got adminned basically because Tazmo trusted him with it :/


----------



## Zaru (Nov 2, 2008)

Tazmo trusts people besides mbxx?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Nov 2, 2008)

CX said:


> Looks good?
> 
> *Spy_Smasher*
> *Admin of the OTP*
> ...


Isn't that what it already says?


----------



## Garfield (Nov 2, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Isn't that what it already says?


Is the forum ready for the bestiality of pimp admins yet?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 2, 2008)

Blue said:


> Nope, Mel and I were Smods. NN went straight to admin because he was something on Nfan, and Ronin, I'm pretty sure, was Smod at some point.



Yeah, but this was all the way back when the earth was a ball of molten lava.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 2, 2008)

This page taught me something today.


----------



## Felt (Nov 2, 2008)

I doubt that Mider.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 2, 2008)

I don't                 .


----------



## Mider T (Nov 3, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> And what's that? :S



Quite alot.  Why the ":S"?


----------



## Starrk (Nov 6, 2008)

What exactly did you learn?


----------



## Mider T (Nov 6, 2008)

A bunch of stuff.


----------



## Ephemere (Nov 6, 2008)

YAYYYYYYY MODERATORZ


----------



## Starrk (Nov 6, 2008)

Boo Butt-kissers.


----------



## Felt (Nov 7, 2008)

Congrats on modship, whoever posts next!

But yeh, this thread needs more life, where are the promotions


----------



## KamiKazi (Nov 7, 2008)

yeah mod me, i need a name change


----------



## martryn (Nov 7, 2008)

You guys stop fucking around in my thread.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 7, 2008)

We're redistributing the threads, Marty.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 10, 2008)

anti-socialism online!


----------



## Starrk (Nov 10, 2008)

That explains a lot.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 22, 2008)

Wow, who changed the font in the rep choices frm black color to white XD


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 22, 2008)

?_____________________?


----------



## Garfield (Nov 22, 2008)

Oh it got changed back. But for a while the options "I approve" and the other were in white text >_>


----------



## Yondaime (Nov 22, 2008)

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 22, 2008)

Weird           .


----------



## Felt (Nov 22, 2008)

I thought there was a new mod T__T


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 22, 2008)

Neliel said:


> I thought there was a new mod T__T



You are too used to the time when it seemed like we were modding someone every week.


----------



## Felt (Nov 22, 2008)

Yeh I know,l but I'm suscribed to the thread and I saw it on my page and was like ?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 22, 2008)

Damn, are we lazy to update this.


----------



## Starrk (Nov 22, 2008)

I like lazy.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 23, 2008)

Congratulations Comic Book Guy, the new Cassandra Cain fanboy


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 24, 2008)

*Everyone welcome our new Bathouse Mod:*

Hypno-Booty

Take a bow:


----------



## Garfield (Nov 24, 2008)

Congrats sel on modship :]

MD?

EDIT - Yeah MD.


----------



## Memos (Nov 24, 2008)

Neliel said:


> I thought there was a new mod T__T



i'm surprised you haven't been modded yet Hollie


----------



## Hiroshi (Nov 24, 2008)

Congratulations sel!


----------



## Zaru (Nov 24, 2008)

And thus a new MD mod was born


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 24, 2008)

Congrats to Sel the former Mute on MD modship. 



The Medicine Seller said:


> i'm surprised you haven't been modded yet Hollie



There are no end to the surprises here.


----------



## Memos (Nov 24, 2008)

Jet the Villain said:


> Congrats to Sel the former Mute on MD modship.
> 
> 
> 
> *There are no end to the surprises here.*



i've never understood the reasons for modship apart from being a responsible member?


----------



## Darkhope (Nov 24, 2008)

SEL THE MUTE 

Congrats <33


----------



## Felt (Nov 24, 2008)

Congrats sel, well deserved <3





The Medicine Seller said:


> i'm surprised you haven't been modded yet Hollie



Really?


----------



## KamiKazi (Nov 24, 2008)

congrats sel :3


----------



## Raiden (Nov 24, 2008)

Congrats Sel .

Awesome, I remember seeing some of Sel's posts in the library when I was a newb. He was very unlike the other posters, especially in terms of his tone.


----------



## Yondaime (Nov 24, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> I don't know who that is.



I'm with you.


----------



## Felt (Nov 24, 2008)

Well he doesn't post much outside the music section, so unless you go there you are unlikely to.

also 13,000 get


----------



## Astronaut (Nov 24, 2008)

Congrats Abbas.


----------



## sel (Nov 24, 2008)

> Congrats Sel .
> 
> Awesome, I remember seeing some of Sel's posts in the library when I was a newb. He was very unlike the other posters, especially in terms of his tone.



Jesus, I haven't posted in the library since, hell, a long time ago. I haven't even been following Naruto for the past year even.

Thank you though, and thanks to everyone else for their congratulations.

Also, Dorkpie, namechange?


----------



## Felt (Nov 24, 2008)

Dorkpie is Darkhope.  (which may be in her usernotes )


----------



## Yondaime (Nov 24, 2008)

sel said:


> Jesus, I haven't posted in the library since, hell, a long time ago. I haven't even been following Naruto for the past year even.
> 
> Thank you though, and thanks to everyone else for their congratulations.
> 
> Also, Dorkpie, namechange?



Well congrats then.


----------



## Felt (Nov 25, 2008)

Just noticed that Grrblt is back as mod aswell, has that just happened?

edit: apparently not, I must have just missed it


----------



## sel (Nov 25, 2008)

> I think this might be the first time I've ever seen you. XD Figures since we aren't really in the same sections at all obviously. Although I post in quite a few sections so I'm always kind of surprised when someone gets modded that I haven't noticed around before.
> 
> Congrats though. Now I see you. LOL.



I think I might've seen you once in the BH or the Help/FAQ section thing, though yeah; don't think we've chatted. Anyway, thanks.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 25, 2008)

Neliel said:


> Just noticed that Grrblt is back as mod aswell, has that just happened?
> 
> edit: apparently not, I must have just missed it


He wanted to help mod that place again a short while ago and thus he returned.


----------



## Shiranui (Nov 25, 2008)

Neliel said:


> Just noticed that Grrblt is back as mod aswell, has that just happened?
> 
> edit: apparently not, I must have just missed it



The Battledome Tournament was short participating moderators, as Hiroshi and Esponer were unable to find the time to help. So Grrblt decided he would help (closing matches, et cetera).

Also, while I'm here; congratulations Sel. I don't think I know you all that well, though.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Nov 25, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> i've never understood the reasons for modship apart from *being a responsible member*?


Even that's not true. 



Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> I don't know who that is.





Yondaime said:


> I'm with you.


Well thank God you let us know.


----------



## Memos (Nov 25, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> *Even that's not true. *
> 
> 
> Well thank God you let us know.



i guess you're living proof of that


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 25, 2008)

Congrats, Abbas. xD


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Nov 25, 2008)

Kusuriuri said:


> i guess you're living proof of that






Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> lol. I think that modding people is actually pretty random.
> 
> Maybe the staff roll some dice or something.


As if we'd do something so egalitarian.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 25, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> As if we'd do something so egalitarian.


You mean modding Tazmo wasn't egalitarian?


----------



## sel (Nov 27, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> lol. I think that modding people is actually pretty random.
> 
> Maybe the staff roll some dice or something.



Coin toss, actually.

I was lucky, the one they used for me was double headed.


----------



## tgre (Nov 27, 2008)

Who the fuck is this sel ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?

He sounds like a real douchebag.

:<


----------



## Garfield (Nov 27, 2008)

sel ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) self a goat. fell a sel goat in a boat.


----------



## Ippy (Nov 27, 2008)

sel is now the enemy.


----------



## tgre (Nov 28, 2008)

Abbas is the reason why can't have nice things.

Fuck you sel.

The mute.

IF YOU ARE A MUTE... THEN HOW DOES HE SPEAK?


----------



## sel (Nov 28, 2008)

You bastards D=

Just wait until you post in my section, so I can edit your posts to gay porn and get you banned under false pretences.



> Abbas is the reason why can't have nice things.
> 
> Fuck you sel.
> 
> ...



Using mind powers, rather like Arty Petrelli. Fortunately now though, I've got my abilities and health back so I can speak normally.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 28, 2008)

As if you'll ruin MD with Gay Porn D:


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 28, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> lol. I think that modding people is actually pretty random.
> 
> Maybe the staff roll some dice or something.



Close. We throw darts.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 28, 2008)

Kira Yamato said:


> Close. We throw darts.



This.

On a side note, the members that don't get picked are the ones that get hit by the darts.

Ever wondered how Blind Itachi lost his eyesight?


----------



## Felt (Nov 28, 2008)

I always thought it was from masterbating too much.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 28, 2008)

I've been telling people we decide things through dart boards for months but no one believed me.


----------



## Memos (Nov 28, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> So whoever gets hit with the dart gets modded or whoever gets hit with the dart gets discarded?



Zaru answered that a few posts above.

so what happens if two darts hit the same user? do they become SMod's straight away??


----------



## Creator (Nov 28, 2008)

sel said:


> You bastards D=
> 
> *Just wait until you post in my section*, so I can edit your posts to gay porn and get you banned under false pretences.



 Tha cracked me up. 

I remembered i never said congrats to you on Modship.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 28, 2008)

Kusuriuri said:


> Zaru answered that a few posts above.
> 
> so what happens if two darts hit the same user? do they become SMod's straight away??



No, we usually perm ban them because well....we're afraid of their latent potential


----------



## Starrk (Nov 28, 2008)

Some people need to be given a chance to be a mod in order to show how magnificent they are at it.

Like Chee.


----------



## Garfield (Dec 1, 2008)

Kira Yamato said:


> No, we usually perm ban them because well....we're afraid of their latent potential


Oh yeah, that's why they didn't ban you and Chamingan Trigger


----------



## OniTasku (Dec 2, 2008)

Kira Yamato said:


> No, we usually perm ban them because well....we're afraid of their latent potential



Exactly. Why do you think L_ast of the Uchihas_ was banned? Levels of trolling unlike anything ever witnessed before? Hah, a mere cover-up.


----------



## Esponer (Dec 2, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> So whoever gets hit with the dart gets modded or whoever gets hit with the dart gets discarded?


Either. We like to mix it up.

We then have hundreds of posts' long arguments about which one it was supposed to be this time.


----------



## Creator (Dec 2, 2008)

Esponer said:


> Either. We like to mix it up.
> 
> We then have hundreds of posts' long arguments about which one it was supposed to be this time.



Surely winning the lottery is easier then this.


----------



## Memos (Dec 2, 2008)

Creator said:


> Surely winning the lottery is easier then this.



but this is much better


----------



## Mider T (Dec 2, 2008)

When you became staff, did your sense of black humor multiply?


----------



## Felt (Dec 2, 2008)

Creator said:


> Surely winning the lottery is easier then this.



Well you have to be semi talented to get modship (or Spy_smasher ), only luck is needed for the lottery.


----------



## Creator (Dec 2, 2008)

Neliel said:


> Well you have to be semi talented to get modship (or Spy_smasher ), only luck is needed for the lottery.



Define talent in 3 words.


----------



## Felt (Dec 2, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> What kind of talent exactly?
> 
> I don't think being mods makes them better/more talented than everyone else.
> 
> ...


I didn't really mean talent when I said that, I sort of meant just have some level of intelligence and independence.


Creator said:


> Define talent in 3 words.



Have common sense.


----------



## martryn (Dec 2, 2008)

> What kind of talent exactly?
> 
> I don't think being mods makes them better/more talented than everyone else.
> 
> ...



Yeah, that's pretty much it right there.  

Some mod choices are just really fucking lame.  I guess they're getting better.  Advisers are really chosen based purely on who they want to allow access to the mod lounge to.


----------



## Esponer (Dec 2, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> They don't mod people if they're disliked by a large group of people, even if that person would be a good mod.


Well, what's being a mod? It's about:


dealing with problems on the forum.
trying to inspire users not to cause problems on the forum.
laughing at you all and nursing a superiority complex.
You can have managed to make a bad name for yourself, but still be very good at doing 1 and 3, but 2 _requires_ that you command respect and are generally fairly easy to get on with. So being disliked by a large group of people generally goes hand in hand with being a bad mod candidate.



			
				Creator said:
			
		

> Define talent in 3 words.


sardonic; geeky; boobs.

I'm two thirds talented!



martryn said:


> Yeah, that's pretty much it right there.
> 
> Some mod choices are just really fucking lame. I guess they're getting better. Advisers are really chosen based purely on who they want to allow access to the mod lounge to.


Advisors are chosen based on which staff member wants to stop having powers, or at least stop looking like they do. As far as I know there has only been one user ever _appointed_ to the advisor position, and that was forkshy.

Who, err… yeah.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 2, 2008)

^Mizura and Sho...although they were people that were mod candidates but didn't fully become mods due to their own reasons. But their input on policies was appreciated/helped so they became advisors.


----------



## Garfield (Dec 2, 2008)

Compare your sarcasm ante modding and post modding. Which one was greater?


----------



## Creator (Dec 2, 2008)

Neliel said:


> Have common sense.



I has that. 



Esponer said:


> sardonic; geeky; boobs.
> 
> I'm two thirds talented!



Whats sardonic? 

Geeky i is not.

I lack boobs.

Dammits i should just focus on the lottery then.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Dec 2, 2008)

I wrote a poem:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Blee bloo bloo.

Lots of wangst.

None of you

will ever be mods.

It is boring.

Stfu.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 2, 2008)

Adee said:


> Compare your sarcasm ante modding and post modding. Which one was greater?



Ante/post.  Synonyms


----------



## Garfield (Dec 2, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Ante/post.  Synonyms


MIder.......


----------



## Yondaime (Dec 2, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> I wrote a poem:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I like it. It's simple yet full of the truth, you must be a pro.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 2, 2008)

Point taken, I learned something today


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 2, 2008)

Give a large round of applause for our newest *Plaza Mod* Blind Itachi


----------



## Yondaime (Dec 2, 2008)

I knew it would happen.

Congrats!


----------



## Garfield (Dec 2, 2008)

Whoa, that was a fast one. Congrats dude.

But plaza? I thought he'd be in the Library floor 2 or something.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 2, 2008)

Congrats Blindy. We need your abilities to help further our agenda.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 2, 2008)

Yeah he's cool, but like Adee said, Why the Plaza?  I only ever see him in the Konoha Library- Floor 2 section or the Blender.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 2, 2008)

Technically but they have nothing to do with each other


----------



## geG (Dec 2, 2008)

Taxcalibur should change his name back to TheBlindHyuuga for a few days to celebrate


----------



## Taxman (Dec 2, 2008)

sounds like a good Idea...


----------



## Garfield (Dec 2, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> The Blender is part of the Plaza.


Blender has Iria, Jetstorm, Zaru, Gooba, Taxman, Kira, Yakushi Kabuto.........

There must have been some other reason.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 2, 2008)

TheBlindHyuuga said:


> sounds like a good Idea...



Oh memories, sweet memories


----------



## Raiden (Dec 2, 2008)

Congratulations BI .


----------



## geG (Dec 2, 2008)

TheBlindHyuuga said:


> sounds like a good Idea...



Fuck yeah I made a difference


----------



## E (Dec 2, 2008)

oh shit, he's back! 


i dont think i ever seen him as tbh, i've always seen him as taxman...pretty cool i guess


cough*cough*smod half* cough*cough


----------



## martryn (Dec 2, 2008)

Huh, this does seem odd.  I hate to say this, especially about Blind dude and his pals, but I'm gonna call some favoritism on this one.  Not an undeserved or ill-fated mod choice, but certainly an odd one, especially for that section.


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 2, 2008)

I don't normally visit the sections you do, Blind Itachi, though congratulations nonetheless.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 2, 2008)

Adee said:


> There must have been some other reason.



Some things came up during a few different discussions and this is what it led to.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 2, 2008)

Superzaru must've been overworked, I guess they wanted the most levelheaded person close to the Plaza.


----------



## Garfield (Dec 2, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Superzaru must've been overworked, I guess they wanted the most levelheaded person close to the Plaza.


I think that would have been Neliel. Much more regular and online more.

It clearly is something else.


----------



## martryn (Dec 2, 2008)

> Some things came up during a few different discussions and this is what it led to.



I'd hate to even think of mods trying to have any discussion that didn't just... reek. 



> I think that would have been Neliel. Much more regular and online more.



God, let's not be retarded now.  That choice would have sucked ass.


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 2, 2008)

Politics, plain and simple Adee.   Now BI modding Library or the anime section, I'm down with that.  His promotion was way overdue, but the Plaza?  That's like modding Geg and giving him the MD.   Anyway, props Blind boy.  I just you hope the mod cp is in braille.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 2, 2008)

Geg would be mod of the Konoha TV if anything.


----------



## geG (Dec 2, 2008)

Haha I could imagine me modding the MD

ALL OF THIS MUSIC SUCKS

EVERYBODY GETS BANNED


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 2, 2008)

Damn Geg, you would make a good MD mod.


----------



## wolfman_120 (Dec 2, 2008)

Congrats Blind Itachi. Best of luck in the future with your new position


----------



## Garfield (Dec 3, 2008)

Well, I can tell that this was probably because Zaru is soon to become smod, but still something's off


----------



## Mider T (Dec 3, 2008)

^How so?  Do you mean the activity and conduct of more active members?


----------



## martryn (Dec 3, 2008)

> Well, I can tell that this was probably because Zaru is soon to become smod, but still something's off



Yeah, that'd be a fast promotion.  And if Iria is getting further into med school, I hardly think she will still have the time to mod a popular internet forum.  It's like a part-time job.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Dec 3, 2008)

Congrats BI. One nice mod to another.


----------



## Garfield (Dec 3, 2008)

It makes more sense for Zaru to be an smod though given his activity in multiple sections. Iria isn't so active from her med school anyways.

Maybe a few smods want to retire is why they're doing this? Dunno lol, like Jet said, there's something they don't wanna tell us just yet.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 3, 2008)

An RP mod is actually being discussed.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 3, 2008)

^How about giving us the possible candidates?


----------



## wolfman_120 (Dec 3, 2008)

Where was it heard that Zaru is going to be S-Modded? Because that would be the fastest promotion I have ever seen if it happens


----------



## martryn (Dec 3, 2008)

> An RP mod is actually being discussed.



Why didn't you just make that Blind Dude it?  It's not like he spends a shit ton of time posting in the Plaza anyways.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 3, 2008)

Mider T said:


> ^How about giving us the possible candidates?



I can't let you have that kind of fun. 



wolfman_120 said:


> Where was it heard that Zaru is going to be S-Modded? Because that would be the fastest promotion I have ever seen if it happens



It was someone making a guess and nothing more.


----------



## Koi (Dec 3, 2008)

Congrats BI!   Even though I thought that meant Believe It! at first and my initial reaction was that of ''. 

:3


----------



## tgre (Dec 3, 2008)

@Kevin:

No worthwhile members actually post in the RP section except perhaps CTK.

I'm pretty sure I could rope together a few veteran into an RP though , kristi (mura), Shiraishi and a few other well known members used to RP there for a while.

Unless of course you're going to snatch one of the furfags there such as member #12456 eLit3_iTach!156 for mod.

Then by all means go ahead


----------



## Zaru (Dec 3, 2008)

Congrats Bruce


----------



## Felt (Dec 3, 2008)

congrats


----------



## Zaru (Dec 3, 2008)

Neliel said:


> congrats



Do you know understand why I "" 'd you when you said there's currently no position available in the forums you mainly post in?


----------



## sel (Dec 3, 2008)

Geg said:


> Haha I could imagine me modding the MD
> 
> ALL OF THIS MUSIC SUCKS
> 
> EVERYBODY GETS BANNED



I might actually borrow that xD

And Congrats BI. Enjoy being the new n00b mod


----------



## Orochimaru (Dec 3, 2008)

Congratulations Blindey!


----------



## tgre (Dec 3, 2008)

sel said:


> I might actually borrow that xD
> 
> And Congrats BI. Enjoy being the new n00b mod



Terrorist scum 

You're plotting a take-over and everyone can see it.

Oh and obligatory "CONGRATUMALATIONS BRUCE"


----------



## sel (Dec 3, 2008)

Well, I mean, it's already happened.


----------



## tgre (Dec 3, 2008)

People like you should be getting bummed in Guantanamo Bay, instead they are living as innocent civilians amongst our society moderating anime boards.

What is our world coming to when we accept internet terrorists with open arms? 

<3 Ab.

/as said by the Bush administration.

EDIT: lolol n00b post count.


----------



## Memos (Dec 3, 2008)

I didn't know BI but i asked him a favour out of nowhere and he was kind enough to do it, seems like a nice guy, well done


----------



## Shodai (Dec 3, 2008)

Why hasn't Kyusarin Yakuto been made a mod yet?


----------



## Felt (Dec 3, 2008)

martryn said:


> God, let's not be retarded now.  That choice would have sucked ass.


lol why?


Zaru said:


> Do you know understand why I "" 'd you when you said there's currently no position available in the forums you mainly post in?



Yes, but I totally didn't see it coming 

It's weird, since joining I always thought he was the sort of person the should be a mod, but I rarely see him in the plaza.  He's definetly deserving of a mod position, but it just seems a bit random, though of course with a section like the plaza you don't need much experience posting in it to become a mod, he'll do a great job.


----------



## E (Dec 3, 2008)

Shodai said:


> Why hasn't Kyusarin Yakuto been made a mod yet?



oh you    

in b4 she replies with a 5 page thesis on this matter


----------



## Para (Dec 3, 2008)

Kira Yamato said:


> Give a large round of applause for our newest *Plaza Mod* Blind Itachi



Oh I see what they're doing; they're modding everyone that has a smiley named after them 

but seriously

Fucking superb


----------



## Shodai (Dec 3, 2008)

E said:


> oh you
> 
> in b4 she replies with a 5 page thesis on this matter



Seriously though. She's just ugly too most people (I don't know why, I find her kind of hot tbh). The way she carries her self and everything else is good.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 3, 2008)

Para said:


>



Congratulations to our new Landfill mod, LastOneStanding


----------



## Para (Dec 3, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Congratulations to our new Landfill mod, LastOneStanding



i c wat u did thar


----------



## Felt (Dec 3, 2008)

Para said:


> Oh I see what they're doing; they're modding everyone that has a smiley named after them



oh so that's why it wasn't named :hollie


----------



## Zaru (Dec 3, 2008)

It was a foreshadowing sign 

You're a mod in our hearts


----------



## Felt (Dec 3, 2008)

So I can lock your arteries?


----------



## Zaru (Dec 3, 2008)

Would you? :<


----------



## Felt (Dec 3, 2008)

Not yours anyway


----------



## Para (Dec 3, 2008)

Neliel said:


> oh so that's why it wasn't named :hollie


Precisely.

Better change your name to 'canttouchthis'


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 3, 2008)

Welcome, Blind Itachi    !


----------



## sel (Dec 3, 2008)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> People like you should be getting bummed in Guantanamo Bay, instead they are living as innocent civilians amongst our society moderating anime boards.
> 
> What is our world coming to when we accept internet terrorists with open arms?
> 
> ...



People like you, sir, are what's wrong with the world. There are normal people, and there are "you people" who clearly aren't deserving of any rights. Well I'm going to take a stand to this

You say that I should be getting bummed in Guantanamo Bay. I say I should have freedom. I say I should have the freedom to get bummed wherever, whenever, and by whoever I choose; for example, now, in the backseat of a '67 Mustang, by the resurrected body of Heath Ledger (Oh, if only...)



*Taints TiG's usernotes*


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 3, 2008)

Gratz there Blind boy

Tsumi and a Modship, you have it all


----------



## Hiroshi (Dec 3, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> wolfman_120 said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like being back in Junior High School/Middle School. It really shows the maturity of some people on the Board
> ...



Are we blaming the high school aged individuals here? I'm insulted! xD

------------​
Anyways, congrats to _Blind Itachi _on modship.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 3, 2008)

Para said:


> Oh I see what they're doing; they're modding everyone that has a smiley named after them
> 
> but seriously
> 
> Fucking superb



I don't have a smiley


----------



## Zaru (Dec 3, 2008)

Nobody uploaded :loli yet


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Dec 3, 2008)

OK. This is not a convo, despite appearances. Lets at least broadly stick to who was modded / why / etc.


----------



## tgre (Dec 3, 2008)

I think Spy_Smasher is a smashing mod.


----------



## OniTasku (Dec 3, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> OK. *This is not a convo*, despite appearances. Lets at least broadly stick to who was modded / why / etc.



Hahaha, oh wow. This place has been a convo thread since its conception, and anything else said is a damn lie. Hell, posts even used to count here. 

Though, as to pertaining to the topic at hand, congrats to the fabulous Blind Itachi, for gaining some territory. May you destroy the weak and rule the Plaza with an iron fist.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Dec 3, 2008)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> I think Spy_Smasher is a smashing mod.


Now we're getting somewhere.



OniTasku said:


> This place has been a convo thread since its conception, and anything else said is a damn lie.


Heh. Maybe true.

Not anymore.


----------



## tgre (Dec 4, 2008)

ZING

I lied.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Dec 4, 2008)

Kira Yamato said:


> Give a large round of applause for our newest *Plaza Mod* Blind Itachi





Yondaime said:


> I knew it would happen.
> 
> Congrats!





Adee said:


> Whoa, that was a fast one. Congrats dude.
> 
> But plaza? I thought he'd be in the Library floor 2 or something.





Jet the Villain said:


> Congrats Blindy. We need your abilities to help further our agenda.





Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Modding a Uchiha now eh?
> 
> Well Blind Itachi is nice to me so I don't mind. He seems like a good guy. I beat him in Pokemon though.
> 
> And Deidara > Itachi....much more sexy.





Mider T said:


> Yeah he's cool, but like Adee said, Why the Plaza?  I only ever see him in the Konoha Library- Floor 2 section or the Blender.





Raiden said:


> Congratulations BI .





Vyse said:


> I don't normally visit the sections you do, Blind Itachi, though congratulations nonetheless.





Rockst☆r Sin said:


> Politics, plain and simple Adee.   Now BI modding Library or the anime section, I'm down with that.  His promotion was way overdue, but the Plaza?  That's like modding Geg and giving him the MD.   Anyway, props Blind boy.  I just you hope the mod cp is in braille.





wolfman_120 said:


> Congrats Blind Itachi. Best of luck in the future with your new position





Spy_Smasher said:


> Congrats BI. One nice mod to another.





Koi said:


> Congrats BI!   Even though I thought that meant Believe It! at first and my initial reaction was that of ''.
> 
> :3





Zaru said:


> Congrats Bruce





sel said:


> I might actually borrow that xD
> 
> And Congrats BI. Enjoy being the new n00b mod





Orochimaru said:


> Congratulations Blindey!





tGre teh Disleksik said:


> Terrorist scum
> 
> You're plotting a take-over and everyone can see it.
> 
> Oh and obligatory "CONGRATUMALATIONS BRUCE"





Kusuriuri said:


> I didn't know BI but i asked him a favour out of nowhere and he was kind enough to do it, seems like a nice guy, well done





Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Welcome, Blind Itachi    !





The Pink Ninja said:


> Gratz there Blind boy
> 
> Tsumi and a Modship, you have it all





Hiroshi said:


> Are we blaming the high school aged individuals here? I'm insulted! xD
> 
> ------------​
> Anyways, congrats to _Blind Itachi _on modship.






OniTasku said:


> Hahaha, oh wow. This place has been a convo thread since its conception, and anything else said is a damn lie. Hell, posts even used to count here.
> 
> Though, as to pertaining to the topic at hand, congrats to the fabulous Blind Itachi, for gaining some territory. May you destroy the weak and rule the Plaza with an iron fist.



Thank you people!... I'll do my best to destroy you all keep thing under control ^/ _ \^...



Kira Yamato said:


> I don't have a smiley



And you'll never have one...


unless I make one... but I don't know what it could be...


----------



## Felt (Dec 4, 2008)

hay i didn't get quoted, worst mod ever


----------



## Memos (Dec 4, 2008)

Neliel said:


> hay i didn't get quoted, worst mod ever


 He must not have seen yours, dont hold it against him, he can't help it.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Dec 4, 2008)

Neliel said:


> hay i didn't get quoted, worst mod ever



Maybe I hit the multi quote twice ... sorry...

btw where is that manga?...


----------



## Felt (Dec 4, 2008)

In the blades.


----------



## tgre (Dec 4, 2008)

Along with the rest of the great Blender mangos


----------



## Starrk (Dec 4, 2008)

The Blender. How amusing.


----------



## tgre (Dec 5, 2008)

Don't you mock us T_T


----------



## Starrk (Dec 5, 2008)

I wouldn't.

You all do that amongst yourselves.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Dec 5, 2008)

They were deleted because I want to keep this thread more focused. I don't want to hear about your life story. Tell your fanclub. I don't give a darn.


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 5, 2008)

KY, you ask a bunch of questions when the answers are so simple.  SS already explained the purpose of the thread so what's the problem?  It used to be like a convo thread, which wasn't the main purpose of this thread, and is now corrected.  Just accept and move along.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Dec 5, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> I think things are just getting deleted when someone doesn't like them


This is the only part of your statement that has any basis in reality. Things are getting deleted when *I* don't like them.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm willing to put up with a certain amount of off-topic and fun stuff in _any_ thread I moderate. Please have fun talking about the mods and modship. However, I'm not going to allow a whole page of off-topic and inflammatory drama in here. If you or anyone else has a problem with anything I do, please feel free to take it up with me in the Staff Conference Room. 

That's the end of that story. Please keep it that way.


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 5, 2008)

Btw, page 1 needs to be updated since that's the real reason for the thread.  It's very outdated.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Dec 5, 2008)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> Btw, page 1 needs to be updated since that's the real reason for the thread.  It's very outdated.


That's true. ?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Dec 5, 2008)

You didn't cause any problem. You and others just had some posts deleted. That's not a big deal (to me, anyway).


----------



## Hiroshi (Dec 5, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> That's true. ?



I was just going to mention this... xD

If you have time, Spy, I think you should do it. You seem like you have enough creativity to make it good. :3


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Dec 5, 2008)

People might notice the sudden shift into angry mode. We'll be answering questions about why we modded eight people all named "Douchebag."


----------



## Mider T (Dec 5, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> People might notice the sudden shift into angry mode. We'll be answering questions about why we modded eight people all named "Douchebag."



Maybe it's a cry for help?


----------



## Memos (Dec 5, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Maybe it's a cry for help?


 It's S_S's secret fantasy to be surrounded by douchebag's


----------



## Garfield (Dec 6, 2008)

Douchebags controlling a shithole, how apropos 


*disclaimer - don't take post seriously*


----------



## Zaru (Dec 6, 2008)

Well bruce wasn't the noob mod for that long.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 6, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS SERP​


----------



## Garfield (Dec 6, 2008)

Good going Serp.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Dec 6, 2008)

Welcome, Serp.


----------



## Serp (Dec 6, 2008)

Thank you all


----------



## Felt (Dec 6, 2008)

Congrats Serp <3


----------



## Creator (Dec 6, 2008)

Congrats to the new mods. 

2 mods in 3 days? And ones an Uchiha. How does Creator not get modded before an Uchiha?  You tell me.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 6, 2008)

Congratulations Serp, godspeed .


----------



## wolfman_120 (Dec 6, 2008)

Congratulations again Serp ^^


----------



## Yondaime (Dec 6, 2008)

Creator said:


> Congrats to the new mods.
> 
> 2 mods in 3 days? And ones an Uchiha. How does Creator not get modded before an Uchiha?  You tell me.



I heard that you don't get modded when you actually show that you want to be one.

Congrats Serp!


----------



## Creator (Dec 6, 2008)

Yondaime said:


> I heard that you don't get modded when you actually show that you want to be one.



I am tired of waiting.


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 6, 2008)

Creator said:


> I am tired of waiting.



I would suggest choosing a section you like and to start posting in that section frequently, nicely, while showing the staff you can be responsible, and patient too. Saying you're tired of waiting for them to choose you doesn't exactly help the situation, if you wish to become a part of the staff.

Also, take this into perspective; moderators who are assigned demanding sections often loose the time for regular posting. It requires actual work sometimes.


----------



## Yondaime (Dec 6, 2008)

Shiranui said:


> I would suggest choosing a section you like and to start posting in that section frequently, nicely, while showing the staff you can be responsible, and patient too. Saying you're tired of waiting for them to choose you doesn't exactly help the situation, if you wish to become a part of the staff.
> 
> *Also, take this into perspective; moderators who are assigned demanding sections often loose the time for regular posting. It requires actual work sometimes*.



I'm sure it does. I rarely see library mods make actual post related to the thread, they are too busy deleting threads and making sure things don't get out of hand.


----------



## Felt (Dec 6, 2008)

Yondaime said:


> I heard that you don't get modded when you actually show that you want to be one.
> 
> Congrats Serp!



Can I be a mod please?


----------



## Yondaime (Dec 6, 2008)

Neliel said:


> Can I be a mod please?



Do we need another Gaara the Uchiha?


----------



## Mider T (Dec 6, 2008)

Jolly good show Serp


----------



## Memos (Dec 6, 2008)

Congrats Serp

i don't think i've ever been in the RP section, good luck with it.


----------



## Creator (Dec 6, 2008)

Shiranui said:


> I would suggest choosing a section you like and to start posting in that section frequently, nicely, while showing the staff you can be responsible, and patient too. Saying you're tired of waiting for them to choose you doesn't exactly help the situation, if you wish to become a part of the staff.
> 
> Also, take this into perspective; moderators who are assigned demanding sections often loose the time for regular posting. It requires actual work sometimes.



I have done that for the FC section, the HoU, the Library (To an extent), and the Naruto Battledome.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 6, 2008)

Yondaime said:


> I heard that you don't get modded when you actually show that you want to be one.



It's funny because at any occasion I stated that I wouldn't want to be mod, and the staff knew that.

And yet here I am


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 6, 2008)

Creator said:


> I have done that for the FC section, the HoU, the Library (To an extent), and the Naruto Battledome.



If you feel that you have, keep doing so. Don't be discouraged so easily.


----------



## Crowe (Dec 6, 2008)

Welcome to the staff, Blind Itachi and SERP!? 

  


Creator said:


> I am tired of waiting.


We'll...I'll just say it now then: "You wont become a moderator so no need to wait".


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 6, 2008)

Shiranui said:
			
		

> If you feel that you have, keep doing so. Don't be discouraged so easily.





mister. pek said:


> We'll...I'll just say it now then: "You wont become a moderator so no need to wait".



Well then..


----------



## Splintered (Dec 6, 2008)

Neliel said:


> Can I be a mod please?



Okay              !


----------



## Yondaime (Dec 6, 2008)

Splintered said:


> Okay              !



Deja Vu.


----------



## Felt (Dec 6, 2008)

Just as planned.


----------



## geG (Dec 6, 2008)

Zaru said:


> It's funny because at any occasion I stated that I wouldn't want to be mod, and the staff knew that.
> 
> And yet here I am



Oh Zaru you're such a masochist


----------



## Starrk (Dec 6, 2008)

I wouldn't make a good mod.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 6, 2008)

mister. pek said:


> Welcome to the staff, Blind Itachi and SERP!?
> 
> 
> 
> We'll...I'll just say it now then: "You wont become a moderator so no need to wait".



lol /chance


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 6, 2008)

Zaru said:


> It's funny because at any occasion I stated that I wouldn't want to be mod, and the staff knew that.
> 
> And yet here I am





Neliel said:


> Just as planned.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 6, 2008)

What board is that?  And how can you be a mod there and have 19k posts here?

And I thought I had alot of free time.


----------



## Creator (Dec 6, 2008)

Mider T said:


> What board is that?  And how can you be a mod there and have 19k posts here?
> 
> And I thought I had alot of free time.



Because i am just that awesome. I dont really have that much free time, i make time. Beucase i am just awesome.


----------



## Yondaime (Dec 6, 2008)

Creator said:


> Because i am just that awesome. I dont really have that much free time, i make time. Beucase i am just awesome.



I wish I were awesome.


----------



## Yondaime (Dec 6, 2008)

Wow, I recognize some members.


----------



## tom (Dec 6, 2008)

Why would you want to be a mod?...

...Admin or bust


----------



## Starrk (Dec 6, 2008)

Yondaime said:


> I wish I were awesome.



Me too.


----------



## Memos (Dec 6, 2008)

Can someone explain the role of Advisers, as far as i know, they have powers similar to a mod, but what i want to know is what sections do those powers work in? certain sections of the board or more than one?


----------



## Starrk (Dec 6, 2008)

How do you become an Advisor?


----------



## Memos (Dec 6, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Advisors don't usually have any actual mod powers(sometimes they do but in most cases not). They just still have access to the staff section so that they can take part in mod decisions. It's also to just show other members that they are former mods/off-duty mods.


 oh i see, thanks.


----------



## Starrk (Dec 6, 2008)

Well, it looks like my chances are terribly slim.

*sulks out of thread*


----------



## Mider T (Dec 6, 2008)

Creator said:


> Because i am just that awesome. I dont really have that much free time, i make time. Beucase i am just awesome.



Same here.


----------



## OniTasku (Dec 6, 2008)

Advisors are just lazy Mods/SMods, nothing more. 

Nah, they just get caught up with life and such. Many of them have continually switched back and forth between active-duty and not. Consider them the back-up. When other Staff members get worn down from the day-to-day grind, they can rest assured knowing the Advisors are always there to step in.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 6, 2008)

Also some advisors who quit their modships to become advisors, have to step in when mods temporarily go missing.  If they never come back and advisors complain or step down, it's promotin' time!


----------



## OniTasku (Dec 6, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Well, not always. If the Adviors always stepped back in when other mods took a break, they wouldn't ever have to mod new people. XD



This is true, but more often than not, the Advisors take up the positions again.

Currently there are 20+ members of the Staff that have been or are (at the moment) Advisors. Overwhelming, the Staff is made up by veterans. Newcomers do step in from time to time, just to break up the monotony of Staff, or if they see more initiative that needs to be implemented. Obviously they keep tabs on other members, and the places that need moderation. If need arises, they open up discussion for those select few. 

The more practical manner is going with already veteran and experienced members of the Staff, regardless if they are "retired". It's a difficult position to step into when you're new, so there is a lot of pressure put onto you, especially if it is a major forum/sub-forum.


----------



## KamiKazi (Dec 6, 2008)

Stark said:


> Well, it looks like my chances are terribly slim.
> 
> *sulks out of thread*


don't listen to all of them, they're lieing to you

the truth is mods are people that everyone is tired of seeing post in a certain area so they give them a job to do on the forum to keep them busy (advisors only became mods to get the benefits then they step down as soon as it won't look suspicious), smods are mods who keep posting actively despite their work on the forum so they give them more work to do to shut them up. 

now you know the truth behind modding. hopefully with this information you can achieve your goal


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Dec 6, 2008)

Advisors are _mostly_ ex-staff members. There are a couple of people who were advisored without having become official staff first, but not lately. That practice is mostly frowned upon by current staff. The idea is for active staff to be able to draw upon an advisor's experience when making decisions, however, for many of us (and them) it is also nice just to keep our friends around the mod lounge after they "retire."

Some advisors give up their mod powers completely but many of them keep their powers and become shadow-mods, shadow-smods or shadow-admins, as we call them. So if you are wondering what powers an advisor has, the answer is either "none" or "whatever power they had before they retired."

Also, the "falling pictures" happen in any thread that peK has posted in. It's his doing. 

EDIT: Heh. I missed the entire last page of posts where other people posted exactly what I just posted. Well, consider this confirmation then.


----------



## tom (Dec 6, 2008)

I just want a colored name.


----------



## OniTasku (Dec 6, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Advisors are _mostly_ ex-staff members. There are a couple of people who were advisored without having become official staff first, but not lately. That practice is mostly frowned upon by current staff. The idea is for active staff to be able to draw upon an advisor's experience when making decisions, however, for many of us (and them) it is also nice just to keep our friends around the mod lounge after they "retire."
> 
> Some advisors give up their mod powers completely but many of them keep their powers and become shadow-mods, shadow-smods or shadow-admins, as we call them. So if you are wondering what powers an advisor has, the answer is either "none" or "whatever power they had before they retired."
> 
> ...



Who exactly other than Mizura has become an Advisor without becoming a Moderator? I'm completely drawing a blank on others.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 6, 2008)

Why did Mizura get that privilege?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Dec 6, 2008)

Forkshy was one I think. One other too, iirc. They were all before my time, so I'm not totally well informed.


----------



## geG (Dec 7, 2008)

I think Mizura and Sho were made advisors because they were offered mod positions but turned it down.


----------



## tgre (Dec 7, 2008)

I love myself.


----------



## sel (Dec 7, 2008)

I love you too TiGer

Oh shit, I'm conversing in SS's thread, I'll have to add something on topic to save myself

Congrats Serp, and hope you enjoy abusing your privileges as much as I have.


----------



## Serp (Dec 7, 2008)

Oh yes abusing is awesome NOW PEOPLE HAVE TO LISTEN TO ME!!


----------



## KamiKazi (Dec 7, 2008)

congrats serp

awesome set btw


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Dec 7, 2008)

sel said:


> *SS's thread*



 **


----------



## sel (Dec 7, 2008)

Serp said:


> Oh yes abusing is awesome NOW PEOPLE HAVE TO LISTEN TO ME!!



Abusing is what makes life worth living. Whether it be my power, or stray children I come across on the street, my life would be incomplete without it.


----------



## Felt (Dec 7, 2008)

Whereas I like to amuse people, I guess that's where we differ.


----------



## Garfield (Dec 7, 2008)

Would you like to come in child? I have free cookies for you!


----------



## Jαmes (Dec 7, 2008)

yes sir... 

wouldn't it be sweet to be offered modship


----------



## Felt (Dec 7, 2008)

Hemingway said:


> yes sir...
> 
> wouldn't it be sweet to be offered modship



It does, it then feels pretty bad when you find out the staff member sent it as a joke.


----------



## Jαmes (Dec 7, 2008)

that's a pretty harsh joke... 

has that happened to you hollie?


----------



## Felt (Dec 7, 2008)

Yes it has


----------



## Jαmes (Dec 7, 2008)

aw there there... 

at least you know now what to suspect that next time it happens...  if it happens...


----------



## Yondaime (Dec 7, 2008)

Don't worry, you will have the last laugh.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Dec 7, 2008)

Neliel said:


> Yes it has


Was it Genesis?


----------



## Felt (Dec 7, 2008)

Of course it was


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Dec 7, 2008)

Yeah. I like Genesis but that was a little weird-bordering-on-cruel. 




I should know.


----------



## sel (Dec 7, 2008)

Neliel said:


> It does, it then feels pretty bad when you find out the staff member sent it as a joke.



That's why I said yes, I thought they were taking the piss.

Now I'm stuck with this


----------



## Yondaime (Dec 7, 2008)

sel said:


> That's why I said yes, I thought they were taking the piss.
> 
> Now I'm stuck with this



Then pass it on.


----------



## Esponer (Dec 7, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> I do doubt that most people would turn down a mod position if they were actually asked though.


Or at least, they wouldn't turn it down _twice_...


----------



## Esponer (Dec 7, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Would mods really ask the same person again if the person turned it down before? :S


They did at least once. Hey, the guy who turned them down was _that_ good.


----------



## martryn (Dec 7, 2008)

Fuck the mods.  They should get around to asking me a first time, now that Mecha is less of an influence.


----------



## Felt (Dec 7, 2008)

Esponer said:


> They did at least once. Hey, the guy who turned them down was _that_ good.



Was that member called pek by any chance?


----------



## Crowe (Dec 7, 2008)

You are correct.


----------



## Felt (Dec 7, 2008)

I've never met him.


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 7, 2008)

Apparently Distracted has returned as moderator of the Library and Battledome. Welcome back.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 7, 2008)

I thought Distracted was former mod of the Cafe?



Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Really Pek you turned it down twice before accepting? Wow.



I'm sure it's because there were not that many choices at the time


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 7, 2008)

Oh, after talking with him I thought we was taking back only those two sections. It appears he has all of his previous sections back though. Regardless, Distracted was originally the Manga Battledome moderator. If I'm not mistaken, he replaced Esponer before his return.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 7, 2008)

^Yep Yep Yep.

Good to have you back Distracted, mod, member, and all.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 7, 2008)

Why'd he go inactive though?


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 7, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Why'd he go inactive though?



A combination of school, work, and his girlfriend, who moved in with him recently.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 7, 2008)

"Distracted became distracted by real life."
-Pek


----------



## tom (Dec 7, 2008)

Where the hell is all this snow coming from?


----------



## Felt (Dec 7, 2008)

Tom said:


> Where the hell is all this snow coming from?



It's from pek's sig, whenever he posts it will appear at the top.  It's html so no members can use it


----------



## Yondaime (Dec 7, 2008)

Tom said:


> Where the hell is all this snow coming from?



Snow is a type of crystalline water ice.It consists of a lot of snow flakes which are themselves made up of ice crystals which forms while falling from the clouds. In other words, pek.


----------



## tom (Dec 7, 2008)

Neliel said:


> It's from pek's sig, whenever he posts it will appear at the top.  It's html so no members can use it



Oh dude that's freaking awesome!


----------



## Memos (Dec 7, 2008)

Distracted was probably the first mod i ever talked with, he was a cool guy, ran the battledome quite well while i was there.


----------



## Hiroshi (Dec 7, 2008)

Oh no, Distracted's back?! 


Distracted!


----------



## Memos (Dec 7, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> I can't remember the first mod I ever really talked to. LOL. I think that maybe it was YK....but she wasn't a mod at the time. We talked sometimes before she was a mod.
> 
> We still talk sometimes now.


 I've spoken to her on occasion, her Mononoke sets always make me jealous


----------



## Yondaime (Dec 7, 2008)

Hiroshi said:


> Oh no, Distracted's back?!
> 
> 
> Distracted!



Hopefully now there will be less problems.


----------



## Memos (Dec 7, 2008)

Did Distracted come back on his own or was he called back? because i saw in the 'suggestions' thread in the KL, most people were asking for more mods.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 7, 2008)

Hiroshi said:


> Oh no, Distracted's back?!
> 
> 
> Distracted!



I had no idea smilies could be crossed out

hmm


----------



## Memos (Dec 7, 2008)

Mider T said:


> I had no idea smilies could be crossed out
> 
> hmm


They can't why do you think they could from that post?


----------



## Hiroshi (Dec 7, 2008)

Yondaime said:


> Hopefully now there will be less problems.


We’ll see how it goes. Like I said in the Library suggestions sticky, Distacted is taking it easy. He just got back you know. :3



Kusuriuri said:


> Did Distracted come back on his own or was he called back? because i saw in the 'suggestions' thread in the KL, most people were asking for more mods.


He came back on his own.



Mider T said:


> I had no idea smilies could be crossed out
> 
> hmm


Yep, they can. But  should _never_ be crossed out under any circumstances…_ever!_



Kusuriuri said:


> They can't why do you think they could from that post?


The [ s] [ / s] strikeout code can put a line through them, that’s what he means….


----------



## Yondaime (Dec 7, 2008)

Hiroshi said:


> We?ll see how it goes. Like I said in the Library suggestions sticky, Distacted is taking it easy. He just got back you know. :3



Yeah, I can understand that.



> Yep, they can. But  should _never_ be crossed out under any circumstances?_ever!_



I didn't even notice that was your smiley.

I kind of have my own smiley by default.


----------



## Serp (Dec 7, 2008)

Being a mod requires work


----------



## Jαmes (Dec 7, 2008)

distracted... he distracts me...


----------



## Mider T (Dec 7, 2008)

But once you become Admin you can slack off


----------



## Starrk (Dec 7, 2008)

*was too busy picking his nose to listen to Serp*

What?


----------



## Distracted (Dec 8, 2008)

Hemingway said:


> distracted... he distracts me...





It's kind of weird to see this many posts about me that doesn't involve mod-bashing.


----------



## Creator (Dec 8, 2008)

Distracted said:


> It's kind of weird to see this many posts about me that doesn't involve mod-bashing.



Your modded again? I though your were an adviser. Hmmm....Interesting


----------



## Jαmes (Dec 8, 2008)

not everyone wishes to bash you d...


----------



## Naruko (Dec 8, 2008)

Advisors can come back to full power at any time - the advisorship is by choice, their choice. I think someone else is coming back too () but I won't say whom, just because I don't wanna jinx it


----------



## tgre (Dec 8, 2008)

Shutup Andy pek

Dude, I'm never forgiving you for being this inactive ever again D:


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Dec 8, 2008)

Just get to know him.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 8, 2008)

Naruko said:


> Advisors can come back to full power at any time - the advisorship is by choice, their choice. I think someone else is coming back too () but I won't say whom, just because I don't wanna jinx it



Ammamas?


----------



## Garfield (Dec 8, 2008)

Maybe Occassionalutopia?

I'd like to see Spectrum online at least once, same for Dyroness and Nybarius.


----------



## martryn (Dec 8, 2008)

I miss Spectrum.                                                              
I don't think she would remember me, though.  She was too cool.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 8, 2008)

occasionalutopia comes on occasionally according to Utz


----------



## Mider T (Dec 8, 2008)

= old days.  That's why.


----------



## Felt (Dec 9, 2008)

Never seen Occa? 

Occa is like the most wonderful person ever pek


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 9, 2008)

Occa=One of the greatest staff members you will ever have the pleasure of conversing with. She is awesome.


----------



## wolfman_120 (Dec 9, 2008)

Occa was amazing. Anyone who didn't know her should


----------



## Serp (Dec 9, 2008)

Occa is awesome, she did my first ever proper sig on NF


----------



## Crowe (Dec 9, 2008)

Occa sucks. She stinks *throws up*

She had way too big ego, god.


----------



## wolfman_120 (Dec 9, 2008)

Well, no one is perfect I guess. She was nice to me, but I had very limited dealings with her. You would probably know her better than others Pek


----------



## Memos (Dec 9, 2008)

wolfman_120 said:


> Well, no one is perfect I guess. She was nice to me, but I had very limited dealings with her. You would probably know her better than others Pek


 I think he was being sarcastic.

Could be wrong though and he really does hate Occa


----------



## wolfman_120 (Dec 9, 2008)

I can never tell on these damn Forums >.<


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 9, 2008)

Pek is being sarcastic.


----------



## Memos (Dec 9, 2008)

Temporal Thought said:


> Pek is being sarcastic.


 Did you change your name or just share the same set as Jet??


----------



## Felt (Dec 9, 2008)

Same person, he used this name for a short period before changing to "Jet the Villian" Now he has returned to that name.


----------



## sel (Dec 9, 2008)

Naruko said:


> Advisors can come back to full power at any time - the advisorship is by choice, their choice. I think someone else is coming back too () but I won't say whom, just because I don't wanna jinx it





Mider T said:


> Ammamas?



If there is a god...


----------



## Memos (Dec 9, 2008)

Neliel said:


> Same person, he used this name for a short period before changing to "Jet the Villian" Now he has returned to that name.


 Good to know, it's hard knowing who to avoid these days


----------



## wolfman_120 (Dec 9, 2008)

Temporal Thought said:


> Pek is being sarcastic.



And thus Pek shall sit back in his throne and point and laugh his evil, maniacal laugh at my stupidity >.<


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 9, 2008)

Kusuriuri said:


> Good to know, it's hard knowing who to avoid these days



Why would you avoid me? Have something to hide? :repstorm



wolfman_120 said:


> And thus Pek shall sit back in his throne and point and laugh his evil, maniacal laugh at my stupidity >.<



Pek is actually nice despite what some people think.


----------



## wolfman_120 (Dec 9, 2008)

Agreed, however I think its just because of his position as an Admin that for some reason people have this innate, unjustified fear of him


----------



## Memos (Dec 9, 2008)

Temporal Thought said:


> Why would you avoid me? Have something to hide? :repstorm
> 
> Pek is actually nice despite what some people think.


that emote

I've never spoken to him directly but i hear good things.....and apparently he has good taste in music, i would ask him for some suggestions if i knew him better.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Dec 9, 2008)

peK sucks. He stinks *throws up*

He has way too big ego, god.


----------



## Memos (Dec 9, 2008)

It's page 666 and we're talking about Pek, i wonder if this is an omen?


----------



## Raiden (Dec 9, 2008)

Wait, it's page 666 and there's mention of Pek.

Coincidence much?

EDIT: *looks at post above*

Oh ho ho!


----------



## wolfman_120 (Dec 9, 2008)

IT WAS ALL PLANNED!!1!1!ELEVEN

*Jumps Out A Window*


----------



## Garfield (Dec 9, 2008)

sel said:


> If there is a god...


I think it's about time they changed that expression to "If there is no God..."


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 9, 2008)

Then lets not post so we can blame everything on that moderator, regardless of the section.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Dec 9, 2008)

*posting in epic page*



Temporal Thought said:


> Pek is actually nice despite what some people think.


Negative, no good can come of forum moniker which means cunt in Tagalog pek pek pek 

I miss Spectrum. She was everything good and awesome, like strawberry milk and buttered pancakes.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 9, 2008)

Kusuriuri said:


> It's page 666 and we're talking about Pek, i wonder if this is an omen?






Raiden said:


> Wait, it's page 666 and there's mention of Pek.
> 
> Coincidence much?
> 
> ...





Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> OMG it's page 666 you guys!
> 
> If they post a new mod on this page that mod will be the demon spawn mod!



NO WAI
I wonder what page it is!?!


----------



## Memos (Dec 9, 2008)

Mider T said:


> NO WAI
> I wonder what page it is!?!


 Mider your sig is too lar.....oh no wait, never mind


----------



## Garfield (Dec 9, 2008)

Those fatty buttered pancakes are anything but good 

Chocolate cake ftw.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Dec 9, 2008)

Chocolate cake WITH PANCAKES ON TOP


----------



## Memos (Dec 9, 2008)

I always wondered whether or not a mod can edit or delete a SMod or Admin's posts or sigs.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 9, 2008)

occasionalutopia said:


> Negative, no good can come of forum moniker which means cunt in Tagalog pek pek pek
> 
> I miss Spectrum. She was everything good and awesome, like strawberry milk and buttered pancakes.



 

I miss her too. She needs to come back soon. 



occasionalutopia said:


> Chocolate cake WITH PANCAKES ON TOP



SEE? This is why you are awesome! pek


----------



## Garfield (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm the best pancake maker of Radford btw, voted by 438 people vs 133 of my opponent!


----------



## sel (Dec 9, 2008)

occasionalutopia said:


> Negative, no good can come of forum moniker which means cunt in Tagalog pek pek pek



HEAR HEAR.

Pekpek supot means douchebag, or something like that as well.


----------



## Yondaime (Dec 9, 2008)

occasionalutopia said:


> Chocolate cake WITH PANCAKES ON TOP



Diabetes.

Though it does sound delicious.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Dec 10, 2008)

This pancake talk is make my spam-killing finger twitch. 



Kusuriuri said:


> I always wondered whether or not a mod can edit or delete a SMod or Admin's posts or sigs.


In our sections, their posts are just like anyone else's. I deleted a couple of TT's a few pages back. The difference is that they have the power to restore their posts if they want. It would become ... _MODWAR!_

Not all moderators have sig editing powers. I don't, for example. However, if they have the power, all sigs are fair game.


----------



## Felt (Dec 14, 2008)

Welcome back The MMAthematician to the active staff. Though he's had so many name changes I have no idea what his name was when he was a mod was


----------



## Zaru (Dec 14, 2008)

It's a mystery


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Dec 14, 2008)

No, it's a MMystery! 





Just kill me now.


----------



## Ippy (Dec 14, 2008)

*powerbombs S_S Randleman style*





Neliel said:


> Welcome back The MMAthematician to the active staff. Though he's had so many name changes I have no idea what his name was when he was a mod was


Thank you, though this only lasts until January, where I should be fully healed from an injury. 

After that, back into obscurity.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 14, 2008)

Welcome back dude .


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 14, 2008)

Gratz to Geg


----------



## Yondaime (Dec 18, 2008)

Adee said:


> Congratulations admins on making the Health and Lifestyle section


 Are Cirus and Naruyamcha still the mods?


----------



## Starrk (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm just building up my time until I can become a mod.

I assure you, it shall happen one day.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 18, 2008)

Yondaime said:


> Are Cirus and Naruyamcha still the mods?



Of course not.  I'm wondering why it's in the mall though.


----------



## wolfman_120 (Dec 18, 2008)

The Section doesn't require any real heavy moderation, so if I am right then S-Mods will mainly look over it until the area grows to a popularity where a new Mod is deemed to be required. Usually the Staff is pretty cautious when it comes to giving new people power


----------



## Garfield (Dec 19, 2008)

In full anticipation of Hollie to become mod soon of the Lifestyle section 

and hoping for Senekis to become one as well.


----------



## Mori` (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm going to become mod of meltopia <3


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Dec 19, 2008)

**


----------



## ez (Dec 19, 2008)

you have returned whee


----------



## Mider T (Dec 19, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> I'm going to become mod of meltopia <3



Nice to see you back on the squad at all.


----------



## Garfield (Dec 21, 2008)

Angels of the OTP
Now available in a multitude of colors.

Congrats Spy_Smasher, soon to be Admin


----------



## Mider T (Dec 21, 2008)

SS is becoming admin?  That's


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Dec 22, 2008)

First Hell freezes over. Then I post in the Library. THEN I become Admin. 



Then God help you all.


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 25, 2008)

Santa pek said:


> Creator said:
> 
> 
> > I am tired of waiting.
> ...





Zaru said:


> It's funny because at any occasion I stated that I wouldn't want to be mod, and the staff knew that.
> 
> And yet here I am


they want you close to keep an eye on you!


----------



## fraj (Dec 25, 2008)

Creator said:


> I am tired of waiting.



Well as you noticed members from 2005 got moded almost at the end of 2008 which is like 2009 and you have been here since 2007 so you gotta wait a little bit longer.


----------



## Yondaime (Dec 25, 2008)

frajosg said:


> Well as you noticed members from 2005 got moded almost at the end of 2008 which is like 2009 and you have been here since 2007 so you gotta wait a little bit longer.


You do realize that some members get modded very quickly compared to others, don't you? It doesn't depend on your join date, but how well you have done on the sight and how much you have contributed. Though, I guess sometimes what you have said looks true when looking at some of the current ones.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 25, 2008)

Oh hey, epically belated wb to Hater and Amma! Good to have you two back, now will the first one of you stop getting name changes?


----------



## sel (Dec 26, 2008)

> First Hell freezes over. Then I post in the Library. THEN I become Admin.
> 
> 
> 
> Then God help you all.



S_S become admin? I can't see that, he'd have to take time out of taking the piss out of you guys and actually do something 'constructive.'

Now that's just less fun for all of us.


----------



## Garfield (Dec 26, 2008)

Or he could adminfuck the hell out of all of us. <3


----------



## Felt (Dec 26, 2008)

Adee said:


> Or he could adminfuck the hell out of all of us. <3



Are you suggesting that a member of staff would abuse their powers?


----------



## Zaru (Dec 26, 2008)

Spy messes with you using words, not vbulletin trickery.


----------



## Creator (Dec 26, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Yeah exactly. YK was modded after 5 months or so I think(so the same year that she joined) and I think she might have become an s-mod a few months after that, still in 2007.



Well yah.  I know, i was there.


----------



## Hef (Dec 26, 2008)

Yondaime said:
			
		

> You do realize that some members get modded very quickly compared to others, don't you? It doesn't depend on your join date, but how well you have done on the sight and how much you have contributed.


Yeah, I was modded two months after I joined and then smodded 4 months after that. But of course the forums were smaller then, back in 1905. 


Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Yeah exactly. YK was modded after 5 months or so I think(so the same year that she joined) and I think she might have become an s-mod a few months after that, still in 2007.


Holy crap YK joined in 07? DDD: TIME WARP


----------



## E (Dec 26, 2008)

there's more to modding than joindate, posts and all that stuff

it's your ability to make decisions when they need to be made for the good of the thread, subforum, or even the forum as a whole 

but i'm sure that's already been said a few hundred pages back


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Dec 27, 2008)

If you guys're seriously interested ...

Neither post count nor join date are a criteria _whatsoever_. They don't even get mentioned. Activity _is_ a criteria but a candidate's actual post numbers are not looked at. Rather, various mods will give their sense of the candidate's activity (ie. does he/she "seem" active enough).

Now, obviously, post count has an ancillary effect -- in order to become a mod one has to be noticed by at least one, and hopefully several, current staff members. Having a high post count in a variety of sections is useful in that regard. Keep in mind, though, that getting noticed can be a double-edged sword. As KY says, lots of spam will hurt your chances. Lots of substantial-but-shitty posts will _really_ hurt your chances.

EDIT:

It occurs to me that it's somewhat ironic (and sad) that all the numbers which so many members seem to care so much about (join date, post count, rep) are actually completely meaningless when it comes to being truly influential on this forum.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 27, 2008)

Hef said:


> Holy crap YK joined in 07? DDD: TIME WARP


I always get a good laugh when other staff members belatedly realize I joined their ranks as an 2007 member. Nub in your ranks, assaulting you all with OroGai. :3


----------



## Jαmes (Dec 27, 2008)

i only noticed that now as well... amazing...


----------



## wolfman_120 (Dec 27, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Lots of substantial-but-shitty posts will _really_ hurt your chances.



What is meant by this? Do you mean Posts which are well thought out and long and such, but of a ridiculous nature or am I misunderstanding?


----------



## Felt (Dec 27, 2008)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Oh hey, epically belated wb to Hater and Amma! Good to have you two back, now will the first one of you stop getting name changes?


He's back as advisor. wat.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Dec 27, 2008)

wolfman_120 said:


> What is meant by this? Do you mean Posts which are well thought out and long and such, but of a ridiculous nature or am I misunderstanding?


I was being somewhat vague intentionally because the whole thing is rather subjective.

When it is determined that a new section mod is desirable, the staff will have ideas about what is wanted for a particular section in the future. They will have ideas about what is wanted for the forum as a whole in the future. What is wanted in a fellow mod in the future. So the requirements of a mod change over time as the section, forum and mod cultures evolve. 

So being on-topic and knowledgeable about a section's issues is only one aspect of being a "good" poster (as opposed to a "shitty" poster) from the perspective of the mod lounge. It's also about appearing to have a stake in the section and its future. It's also about demonstrating a "good" attitude about the rules. (This is one that trips up a lot of people who _want_ to be mods but who don't understand the mod culture.) It's also about having a "good" personality that the staff would want to work alongside.


----------



## Hef (Dec 27, 2008)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> I always get a good laugh when other staff members belatedly realize I joined their ranks as an 2007 member. Nub in your ranks, assaulting you all with OroGai. :3


but you seem so.. so... old!!!  you have an ancient quality about you. as if you've always just been there, like that grandfather clock in the living room corner or something. D:


----------



## Felt (Dec 27, 2008)

I would do a good job modding the HR


----------



## E (Dec 27, 2008)

Hef said:


> but you seem so.. so... old!!!  you have an ancient quality about you. as if you've always just been there, like that grandfather clock in the living room corner or something. D:


i feel the same exact way lol
all the way back from when i first joined and her name was still green 


Hollie said:


> I would do a good job modding the HR


THIS.


Spy_Smasher said:


> Having a pimp hat is a good start.


----------



## wolfman_120 (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks for the clarification S_S. I see what you mean by it being very subjective, but it does clear up a few things



Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Well, the reason why it seems like post count and join date matter to at least a small degree is basically because you have to admit that a pretty high percentage of, say, the too 100 post count list(if you have ever seen that topic) happen to be staff. I definitly think that all the top 5 are staff if I remember right especially, except maybe 1 of them.
> 
> (And what's interesting is that the people with that many posts in there who are staff....yeah, I have never seen those people spam).



I believe this is becasuse Posts count in the HR. So if there are things to talk about in there, which there always will be, they rack up Posts. Not that it really matters though



> And as for join date....well there are, what, 3 mods from 2007 so far and 0 mods from 2008?
> 
> It's only reasonable that regular members would end up thinking that it means something. XD I mean, sure you can get modded early on like YK did but it doesn't seem to be what happens in a lot of cases(except for back in the day when the board was new so everyone was a new member basically and they had to pick someone).



Well, people will make that correlation, but it obviously doesn't mean it is the only deciding factor, which people should figure out. Some people express all those Moderator qualities and get selected. However, you can;t expect many 2008 Mods, or any at all, since people from 2007 or before are people which mods have had the time to converse with and see if they are Mod-worthy, which gives them a higher chance of being picked over someone with a later Join Date. But at the same time, if a 2008 Member is an exceptional Poster and has a good attitude, then they still have the opportunity to be selected


----------



## wolfman_120 (Dec 28, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Yeah...at least by it being subjective, you don't have to feel bad if you aren't picked I guess. Because it doesn't mean that you're a bad member or doing something wrong.



Well, of course to some degree its always going to be Subjective since there really isn't a simple Objective way of slecting people. Any basis of how you may be selected is what is seen of you from the Staff's eyes, so it will always be objective to some degree



> Because honestly for a while I felt like some staff totally hate me or whatever because you start to feel that way sometimes if you have really never done anything wrong on the board, have helped out for a really long time, and are really active, yet the mods never seem to see anything good in you.



I understand what you mean and how it feels. For the longest time I have always wanted to oin the Staff and Moderate the Forums to the point where it would actually make me upset when someone was Modded and it wasn't me

But I have realized its really a waste of time getting hung up over these kinds of things. I used to think if I was ever asked to Mod anything I would jump on it and say "Yes", but now my mind set has changed that if I was asked for some sections I would definately give a "No". Cham told me you should be Posting on the Forum to be having fun and enjoy your time here, which has taken me a long time to realize, but I understand that now and am finally able to Post without care whether I am a Mod or not

And anyway, if you are not enjoying yourself on the Forum then it will reflect in your actions and how you are perceived, so your chances will be gone if you hope on it happening


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 28, 2008)

Huh, I guess I still am the mod with the newest join date. I thought Distracted/Dream Brother/Hiroshi might have been earlier, but Distracted predates by 8 days and the other two by a month. o_O This is weird to me because I remember getting the happy tingles from seeing them post before I was modded, so I thought for awhile that those three were all around longer than I was.


Hef said:


> but you seem so.. so... old!!!  you have an ancient quality about you. as if you've always just been there, like that grandfather clock in the living room corner or something. D:


Feel free to call me grandfather. :3


			
				Spy_Smasher said:
			
		

> Like most old people, YK wears yaoi sets and posts pics in the BH.


Fear my excellent tastes.


----------



## wolfman_120 (Dec 28, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Well I care less now than I use to but I am just the kind of person that always wonders why. I wouldn't ever get upset when they modded other people(although I have seen at least one other member of the board actually lose it when someone was modded instead of him) but you do sometimes wonder why they pick someone who has been banned before or has been repslashed and sealed for mass whoring when you know that yourself and some other people have a much cleaner record and are also really active and helpful members.
> 
> It's why people can't help but feel that the staff are modding their friends or modding someone based off of how high their popularity is or something.



Well, you have to remember that it only takes one Staff Member to say "No" to your nomination for you not to gain Modship

And at the same time, popular Members may have a better chance at being chosen, because one of the criteria of picking someone for Modship is that the Staff has to be willing to to work with that person, which usually works best when they are on good terms and have had opportunities to talk and have fun with one another. Staff usually have those opportunities with the more popular Members, but at the same time there is a lot more criteria for selecting someone than just liking them 



> I do sometimes resent the popular and well loved members because I work hard myself here and none of these good things ever come to me. Infact I am one of the members who has recieved a great deal of hate. Actually 2 mods came to me and told me they'd leave the board if they got as much hate as me. They said I am strong, and yet, a lot of the people who seem to respect me, don't show it openly on the board. It's like it's considered 'uncool' to openly like me on this board, at least among some groups of people. A lot of them might actually not hate me but the fact that some influential members do, makes it so that some others will just jump on the bandwagon and others simply won't speak up openly about liking me.



Eh, don’t let it bother you. That’s just how some people are. They are like sheep, and just follow the leader



> Anyway, a lot of the hate I get came from me doing stuff like reporting certain members who were really popular, in which they got banned or rep sealed. I proved that I don't let popular people get away with stuff just because they are influential. There was one person that got banned because I reported it and I got a HUGE backlash for it although the mod who actually banned the person didn't get negged at all. It's like, if you're a mod people respect you more....but if you're a regular member who cracks down on popular members doing bad things, people just chew you out because you don't have the excuse of doing it because it's your 'job'. Instead they end up seeing it as you just being out to get them or something like that.
> 
> Not that mods don't get a lot of crap, I know they do. But I think that if you're a regular member who does things like that, you get more of it. And it just created like this mass hatred. People started spreading lies about me too, which some people probably believed.



Well, anyone who has power in any form commands some respect, and the Staff on the Forum or no different. Many people see them as like the Elite, or the Police of the Forum, or like Leaders, and so they get respect just because they have their positions. I think people lose sight that they are Members just like everyone else, just they have been granted a few more privileges to make sure others don’t get out of hand since they have shown maturity and responsibility. So when a Mod and a regular Member cracks down on the same things, the Member will always have a higher probability of getting public flak about it. However, it doesn’t mean people don’t feel the same way about the Staff, and I am sure that is why there is the Staff Conference Room, for Members to say that to the Staff

And eh, you shouldn’t allow people spreading stuff about you bother you. It may annoy you, which I am sure it does, but we’re not Middle School/Junior High (or at least you aren’t) and we have the maturity to just leave it alone



> Oh and I never wanted to mod because I thought it would be 'cool' or something. I really did just want to help out. And well, I wanted to be considered good at something in life. As a child, I was never prasied for anything that I did. Even if I did something good, some negative aspect would just be pointed out because my parents....well mainly my mom, is a perfectionist. I can never please her no matter what I do.



Same here 

I always wanted to be a Mod to “help out”, although that was sort of delusional since I think I just wanted to be Mod for the sake of being Mod, but it was still partially true. I have always had problems about self-esteem and such, and I thought it would help me feel better, but since I was never chosen it just made me feel worse

But I have realized the ridiculousness of that, and am more or less over all the self-esteem issues which plagued me in the past

I never had the parent thing though, so sorry about that


----------



## wolfman_120 (Dec 28, 2008)

If there are issues where you may think the Staff is at fault, then the best you can do is Post it in the Staff Conference Room. Even if things don't look like they are going anywhere in there, I know at least some of the Staff take what they do quite seriously and am sure the actions of the Staff member who is questioned are scrutinized and looked at in the HR


----------



## martryn (Dec 28, 2008)

Mods are power hungry ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) that, once granted mod hood, assume that their shit is in order and they can do no wrong, when in reality they're just lame ass posters along with the rest of us.  Why are we bitching about it in here?  Take it to the anti-admin/mod FC.  

And honestly, who the fuck wants to be a mod.  It's like being a regular member except you have to visit the forums more frequently and enforce shit.  And you probably can't use the word shit in a post.  

Oh, and fuck you, Spy_Smasher, for rep banning me.  It was unjust.  Stop catering to the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who bitch about it.  You can ban me for flaming if you want, but I've been posting like this for years and god knows I'm not going to stop now.


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 28, 2008)

Mod Seiko and Saiko.


----------



## Crowe (Dec 28, 2008)

Too much TL;DR posts in here. 


martryn said:


> Mods are power hungry ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) that, once granted mod hood, assume that their shit is in order and they can do no wrong, when in reality they're just lame ass posters along with the rest of us.  Why are we bitching about it in here?  Take it to the anti-admin/mod FC.
> 
> And honestly, who the fuck wants to be a mod.  It's like being a regular member except you have to visit the forums more frequently and enforce shit.  And you probably can't use the word shit in a post.
> 
> Oh, and fuck you, Spy_Smasher, for rep banning me.  It was unjust.  Stop catering to the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who bitch about it.  You can ban me for flaming if you want, but I've been posting like this for years and god knows I'm not going to stop now.


Revive your anti-mod fc please, I need an FC to post in 

Seiko, mod? Day he becomes a mod is the day I totally demolish the forum.


----------



## Hef (Dec 28, 2008)

martryn said:


> And you probably can't use the word shit in a post.


shit shit shit shit ass pussy cunt 

and KY, being nice and good and not doing anything wrong is not what we look for. there must be a certain je ne sais quoi about the member to be considered, on top of all those things. this sounds horribly elite and in some ways it is, but it's mainly to ensure that the new recruits blend in with us and we feel comfortable around them and they feel the same way. we don't want someone good or even great, we want someone who's AWESOME. :ho


----------



## Ippy (Dec 28, 2008)

If you've been on NF for a long time, have always been active, and you're still wondering why you aren't a mod, here goes:

a. Just because you pissed off someone doesn't mean you are never going to be mod.  Being a truly good and helpful member counts for something.  I'm a classic example of this one, considering prior to being modded, I spent a good amount of time (month or so) doing everything in my power to piss off the staff (just ask pek ) to see something through.  

b. _Where_ you're active is important.  If your favorite section to post in already has 4-5 mods, and is active enough to warrant them, you have to factor in that they either already have plenty of help, or you have so much competition for possible mods that you might as well not hold your breath.

c. It's not just about activity.  It's not just about not getting in trouble.  *Attitude* is a huge factor.  You'd be shocked at how many potential candidates are thrown away because the current/soon-to-be-retired mods of that section simply don't trust them.  

The shadier you act (ex. guile, subterfuge, shit talking, going behind other member's backs), the less likely anyone in the staff wants to hand out power to you.  Can't trust someone with power + information not privy to normal members if they can't even be trusted under normal circumstances. 

The less emotionally stable you act, the less likely anyone in the staff wants to hand out power to you.  Can't have someone who can't keep it together themselves to tell _other_ people to do just that. 

The more nihilistic you act, the less likely anyone in the staff wants to hand out power to you.  Can't work with a mod who wants to "fite da powa", tripping you up on every occasion.


----------



## Crowe (Dec 28, 2008)

We modded S&G and he was anti-staff.


----------



## Ippy (Dec 28, 2008)

That's where "less likely" comes in.

There are exceptions to every rule, but generally those people are exceptions because they are otherwise extraordinary or the need for _someone_ in a section is just that great.


----------



## Crowe (Dec 28, 2008)

I know. I'm just being an ass.


----------



## Ippy (Dec 28, 2008)

Business as usual...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 28, 2008)

mister. pek said:


> We modded S&G and he was anti-staff.



There is a story behind that. He was mainly anti-staff to the people who treated LOTU unfairly and pretty much stuck up for him throughout his stay here.


also the mmathematicain

according to HOUSE M.D there is no exception to a rule because the fact it is a rule! 


HOUSE MD FTW!


there are a few reason's why I was not modded that and donkey show still thinks I'm to much of a tight ass in the gaming department.

Even though I was going to send him alcohol for his birthday 
August 22nd marks my 6th year here (yes I been here since 2003!)


----------



## Lovewitches (Dec 28, 2008)

The basics really to get modded is to be yourself and hope someone notices you are awesome.

All of things are just odd to say. There's no 'have-to' when it comes to modding.


----------



## Crowe (Dec 28, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> There is a story behind that. He was mainly anti-staff to the people who treated LOTU unfairly and pretty much stuck up for him throughout his stay here.


Nah. I know that, you know I was in staff section and here when he was modded? That wasn't really the reason but nvm.


----------



## Gooba (Dec 28, 2008)

mister. pek said:


> Nah. I know that, you know I was in staff section and here when he was modded?


Don't believe his lies!


----------



## Orochimaru (Dec 28, 2008)

^ That was an awesome movie.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 28, 2008)

martryn, you have by far the best post in the thread.  That shit is so awesome.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 28, 2008)

mister. pek said:


> Nah. I know that, you know I was in staff section and here when he was modded? That wasn't really the reason but nvm.



Yes I remember that. I also remember renzor did not like some of your actions but you stood your ground.


----------



## Crowe (Dec 28, 2008)

Haha. Well, I was told to gtfo from ANBU section after I kept taunting spamasuki/uchiha fanboys.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Dec 28, 2008)

martryn said:


> Oh, and fuck you, Spy_Smasher, for rep banning me.  It was unjust.  Stop catering to the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who bitch about it.  You can ban me for flaming if you want, but I've been posting like this for years and god knows I'm not going to stop now.


Nobody bitched about you flaming in reps. You were the one who came crying into the SCR about getting revenge repped and asking us to do something about it. So I did. When I looked into your rep I found plenty of instances of people revenge repping you -- and tons of you flaming and flamebaiting. The self-ownage was too awesome to pass up, so I banned all of you. .

You don't want to get rep banned, don't ask a mod to look at your rep.


----------



## Hef (Dec 28, 2008)

hahahaahahaha i love you


----------



## Starrk (Dec 28, 2008)

A mod using swear words?!?!

What has this place become?


----------



## Hef (Dec 28, 2008)

Stark said:


> A mod using swear words?!?!
> 
> What has this place become?


a fucking joke


----------



## Felt (Dec 28, 2008)

Hef said:


> hahahaahahaha i love you



I hadn't posted yet, but thanks!


----------



## Starrk (Dec 28, 2008)

Hef said:


> a fucking joke



Nobody's laughing.


----------



## E (Dec 28, 2008)

jesus christ! i see theseses 



Zaru said:


> The moment you look like you AIM to become a mod, you're out of the game unless you're the most awesome thing since jesus



oh no, i'm just saying what everybody else is trying to say using the least possible words as possible, while getting my point across.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Dec 28, 2008)

Stark said:


> Nobody's laughing.


I gotta come down on Hef's side on this one. It all seems sweetness and light in BA with lovely mods like HH, Kri and Mori but down here in the NF sewer, I have been known to drop an F-Bomb or 12.


----------



## Starrk (Dec 28, 2008)

But...but...but you're all-knowing and represent all that is good!


----------



## Hef (Dec 28, 2008)

spy smasher? all-knowing, yes perhaps, but that other part...


----------



## E (Dec 28, 2008)

i see the pimp suit has gone unnoticed


----------



## Zaru (Dec 28, 2008)

Many  people who "want to be mods" have ulterior motives, though. They want power, status, info or whatever you can name. 

Note, MANY. Not all. If that doesn't apply and the person doesn't get picked anyway, then it has to do with his/her personality in general.
And of course the circumstances


----------



## Raiden (Dec 28, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Many  people who "want to be mods" have ulterior motives, though. They want power, status, info or whatever you can name.
> 
> Note, MANY. Not all. If that doesn't apply and the person doesn't get picked anyway, then it has to do with his/her personality in general.
> And of course the circumstances



Word, that reminds me of this guy called Zaru or something. He always made epic threads, but everyone knew that he wanted to become an admin with the intentions of deleting the forums for the lulz. I wonder whatever happened to him


----------



## Memos (Dec 28, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Well for me I just wanted to help the board and well, I do feel like a very inferior person.  I'm not the kind of person who would ever think that I'm better than everyone else.
> 
> *I feel like I've failed at everything in my life. I even fail at on online board. That's pretty sad, honestly.*


I don't think you're elping your own chances here.

As much as you want to help people and the board in genral, if you show this kind of weakness or character flaw, or what people may interpret as those, then you wouldn't be considered as being able to help others, let alone yourself.

I think it was Wolfman who said something similar on the last page.

If you do want to be seen as someone who can take charge and responsibility, do so, don't blame the fact that you don't do so behind such reasons such as those in bold.


----------



## Esponer (Dec 28, 2008)

Which greenname has the job of coming in and reminding everyone that this isn't a soap box?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Dec 28, 2008)

That would be me.


Lets keep it about mods and such and not broader personal problems, please. For example, who thinks advisors are losers who couldn't hack it as a mod?


----------



## Hef (Dec 28, 2008)

Esponer said:


> Which greenname has the job of coming in and reminding everyone that this isn't a soap box?


As if this thread would have ever made it to page 671 if it was all business. This is one of the classic "come talk about shit" threads.

And KY, I'd like to quote a fictional character for you from the cheesy but addictive, horrible but sexily operatic, Grey's Anatomy. 

_"If you want crappy things to stop happening to you, you have to stop accepting crap and demand something more." _

And that's all I'm going to say.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 28, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> For example, who thinks advisors are losers who couldn't hack it as a mod?



Me. In fact I'm probably gonna turn advisor soon because I fail that much as a mod.


----------



## Ippy (Dec 28, 2008)

Hef said:


> As if this thread would have ever made it to page 671


Only page 336 for me...


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Dec 28, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> If someone really wants to be a mod, chances are that they'd be hard working and not lazy. They'd get things done and if they don't, you can kick them out.


In practice, people who want to be mods don't work hard, they just prance around showing their feathers.  It's usually patently obvious, too.  They might as well scream LOOK AT ME MODS!  I'M TELLING OFF NEWBIES!



> That's why I think that the 'wanting to be a mod will mean you will never be one' is stupid.


The general rule of power is that those who want it shouldn't have it.  Most people who want power want it for personal gain, things like lording it over others or abusing the perks for their own benefit.  The people who don't are more likely to do things out of a sense of duty to the community, which is the premise mod actions _should_ be based on.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 28, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> That would be me.
> 
> 
> Lets keep it about mods and such and not broader personal problems, please. For example, who thinks advisors are losers who couldn't hack it as a mod?


I hate advisors, they are always there with their shiny maroon names. 

...I'm really just jealous let me be one of them someday plz k thanx. ;_;


----------



## Yondaime (Dec 28, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> That would be me.
> 
> 
> Lets keep it about mods and such and not broader personal problems, please. For example, who thinks advisors are losers who couldn't hack it as a mod?


Do advisors ever get mod powers? 


Yakushi Kabuto said:


> I hate advisors, they are always there with their shiny maroon names.
> 
> ...I'm really just jealous let me be one of them someday plz k thanx. ;_;


 
 Lol, like your username isn't better than that.


----------



## wolfman_120 (Dec 28, 2008)

Yondaime said:


> Do advisors ever get mod powers?



I am pretty sure most Advisors do not have Mod powers, but have the status of an Advisor since their input is appreciated in the HR. If Mods are needed for a temporary time (eg one of the Active Mods is going on a vacation or selecting a new Mod for a new Section is taking a long time) sometimes Advisors will step in to become temporary Mods


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 28, 2008)

why become a mod? be a back seat mod! Then that show's you are doing so much better than the real mod. Then they get mad at you for doing it and that mod and others start to dislike you for back seat moding 


Some love the help and I'm not giving away the names of the mods that like the help


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Dec 28, 2008)

Most advisors do not have powers, but some retain their mod powers, probably because they are lazy assholes who want all the power but none of the responsibility, though most will claim it is because they will therefore still be able to help out in a limited capacity.

We call these "Shadow" staff. So an advisor who still has his/her mod powers would be a "Shadow Mod." There are "Shadow Smods" and "Shadow Admins" as well. Keep in mind that most advisors would be welcome back on active staff at at any time and could probably retrieve their powers simply by asking for them.


----------



## Hef (Dec 28, 2008)

ARE WE GOING TO SPILL ALL TEH SECRETS OF THE HR NOW HUH 

MIGHT AS WELL TELL THEM THAT FRIDAY IS OUR FRIED BABY NIGHT AND THAT WE'RE A BUNCHA ATHEISTS 


>__>


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Dec 28, 2008)

Everything but the "Let's Talk Unbelievable Shit About the Members Thread."


----------



## Hef (Dec 28, 2008)

okay well let's talk about our ACHIEVEMENTS AS STAFF then

it was my idea to give everyone sanitation powers. :ho i'm a tidy person like that.  (3 years on a forum and all i do is MASTER GARBAGE? lame)


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Dec 28, 2008)

It was my idea to continue the tradition of telling members to "fuck off" whenever they want anything from us.


----------



## Hef (Dec 28, 2008)

that's a nice tradition


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 28, 2008)

It was my idea to...accept modship! Check out that accomplishment. No, really, that's it. D:


----------



## Crowe (Dec 28, 2008)

Jeez, this is no thread to discuss whether you have potential as a mod or not. Let it die.


----------



## Memos (Dec 28, 2008)

The same thing happened a few hours ago and posts got deleted, is it gonna have to happen again?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 28, 2008)

Hef said:


> ARE WE GOING TO SPILL ALL TEH SECRETS OF THE HR NOW HUH
> 
> MIGHT AS WELL TELL THEM THAT FRIDAY IS OUR FRIED BABY NIGHT AND THAT WE'RE A BUNCHA ATHEISTS
> 
> ...



Speak for yourself, I'm a Christian 

I just repent quite a bit


----------



## wolfman_120 (Dec 28, 2008)

It was my idea to... Oh, wait 

NOEZ! I CAN NEVER BE MOD SINCE I'M A HINDU!


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Dec 28, 2008)

Kusuriuri said:


> The same thing happened a few hours ago and posts got deleted, is it gonna have to happen again?


Yes. **


----------



## martryn (Dec 28, 2008)

> ou were the one who came crying into the SCR about getting revenge repped and asking us to do something about it. So I did. When I looked into your rep I found plenty of instances of people revenge repping you -- and tons of you flaming and flamebaiting. The self-ownage was too awesome to pass up, so I banned all of you.



Oh, shit, I had no idea that others were rep banned too.  Well, then that's ok, then.  I'm not against taking out shit loads of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) with me.  I take back all the negative things I said about you.  Carry on.


----------



## Starrk (Dec 28, 2008)

It just did!

It'll happen again!

So what are we talking about?


----------



## Ippy (Dec 28, 2008)

@Kusuriuri-san: I don't see why those posts would get deleted, what with only roughly several hundred of the 13k posts in here being *not* spam, plus posts don't even count in here, so...

Oh wait...


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Dec 28, 2008)

The MMAthematician said:


> @Kusuriuri-san: I don't see why those posts would get deleted, what with only roughly several hundred of the 13k posts in here being *not* spam, plus posts don't even count in here, so...
> 
> Oh wait...


New sheriff in town Hatey. Who:

a) Does not give a shit.

b) Does not give a shit.


----------



## Memos (Dec 28, 2008)

The MMAthematician said:


> @Kusuriuri-san: I don't see why those posts would get deleted, what with only roughly several hundred of the 13k posts in here being *not* spam, plus posts don't even count in here, so...
> 
> Oh wait...


For the same reason they got deleted before, they weren't spam as such but they were heading off-topic. They were even getting somewhat dramatic and more of the same could have actually led to some flaming....maybe, maybe not, but better to cut it off straight away.

I can understand that there has been spam in the thread before but IMO that's no reason to allow it at this point. That would just be like allowing spam for whoever wants to come in and post. That would detract from the original purpose of this thread, from what i understand it is anyway. Sometimes it has to be cut off straight away.

lol S_S


----------



## Ippy (Dec 28, 2008)




----------



## fraj (Dec 29, 2008)

mister. pek said:


> Jeez, this is no thread to discuss whether you have potential as a mod or not. Let it die.



                    .


----------



## Zaru (Dec 29, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Hey all, your super banana is back.



And how is that related to mods/promotions

Oh wait, I get it

More posts to delete again


----------



## Mider T (Dec 29, 2008)

Zaru said:


> And how is that related to mods/promotions
> 
> Oh wait, I get it
> 
> More posts to delete again



You still don't get it huh?  Well, there's always 09.


----------



## Starrk (Dec 30, 2008)

Mider for Mod.

Isn't it obvious?


----------



## tom (Dec 30, 2008)

Moder      T


----------



## Mider T (Dec 30, 2008)

You get it.

Moder T

EDIT: Holy shit Tom


----------



## wolfman_120 (Dec 31, 2008)

Unfortunate for you, I don't think it is ever going to happen

For a more On-Topic sort of material, who is Mugen?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 1, 2009)

Has there been a Mugen sighting?

Mugen was the admin originally involved with doing the skins around here. He's been gone for a while but he's been around recently. One of the original NF members, at least on this incarnation of the forum.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 2, 2009)

So does that mean a possibility of the Lee skin soon?


----------



## wolfman_120 (Jan 2, 2009)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Has there been a Mugen sighting?



Nah, false alarm. I was bored and so I went to see who the second Member of the Forum was, since Tazmo was obviously first, and it was Mugen. The name sounded familiar, because I'm pretty sure I looked it up before, but I never got to know anything about who he/she was

Thanks for the info


----------



## Mider T (Jan 2, 2009)

Who are the first 10?


----------



## wolfman_120 (Jan 2, 2009)

Tazmo
Mugen
Invalid User specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator
UnholyGodn
Orihime
Reznor
EndlessPain
pajamas
Invalid User specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator
Soritia

Only Tazmo, Mugen, and Reznor are Staff from that list

PS: I didn't know Reznor has been here so long. Member number 6?!


----------



## Mider T (Jan 2, 2009)

lol what number is Vegeta?  And I thought peK was on that list?


----------



## wolfman_120 (Jan 2, 2009)

Vegeta is 267

Pek is 1586

Now no more Spamming the Thread, look up other stuff on your own


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 2, 2009)

In case people don't know, your join number is the last number in your user page url. So:


```
http://forums.narutofan.com/member.php?u=52052
```

Mider T is user 52,052. You can find out who was user number X simply by substituting it into the url.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 2, 2009)

Or maybe people asked for the names that they had in the name change thread.


Spy_Smasher said:


> In case people don't know, your join number is the last number in your user page url. So:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Yes, and I love how lucky I was to get that number.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jan 3, 2009)

wolfman_120 said:


> Now no more Spamming the Thread, look up other stuff on your own


*spams*



Mider T said:


> Or maybe people asked for the names that they had in the name change thread.


no, if a name of an inactive member is taken they just become "Inactive <name>" Inactive kamikazi for example

accounts do get deleted, it's just rare


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 3, 2009)

^hey you're back...


----------



## E (Jan 6, 2009)

did YK step down?


----------



## Felt (Jan 6, 2009)

She still has powers, so I think it's just a break from the forums.


----------



## wolfman_120 (Jan 8, 2009)

Welcome back to Active Mod duty Esponer ^^


----------



## Shiranui (Jan 8, 2009)

wolfman_120 said:


> Welcome back to Active Mod duty Esponer ^^



Simon tends to come and go quite a bit. So, I'm not sure if this is a legitimate "return" or just temporary.


----------



## Esponer (Jan 8, 2009)

We'll see! I've every reason to have quite a bit of time for a week and a half, so I think it's only fair that my name appears in green for that time. After that I'll see how I get on – I _shouldn't_ be so lacking in free time this next term at university.


----------



## wolfman_120 (Jan 8, 2009)

Shiranui said:


> Simon tends to come and go quite a bit. So, I'm not sure if this is a legitimate "return" or just temporary.



Even so, I think a welcome should be given


----------



## Mider T (Jan 8, 2009)

Hey Esponer, ready to build up the hate defense again?


----------



## Esponer (Jan 10, 2009)

Ready and waitin', Mider T.

Beyold your new god/goddess!

BGtymin


----------



## Felt (Jan 10, 2009)

Congrats and well deserved!


----------



## Felt (Jan 10, 2009)

Woah I didn't even know she was a 2008 member o_O I thought she was an oldie, I guess that shows how much attention I pay


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 10, 2009)

I haven't seen her before, but congratulations.


----------



## Yondaime (Jan 10, 2009)

Wow, that's really cool. I wasn't expecting an 08 member to be modded so quickly because I didn't know many capable of the title, but this person seems to post mostly in the Cafe/Debate.

Well anyway, congrats!


----------



## Esponer (Jan 10, 2009)

Hollie said:


> Woah I didn't even know she was a 2008 member o_O I thought she was an oldie, I guess that shows how much attention I pay


_<pauses; looks around>_

I guess we don't pay much attention either.
_
<goes to object and get her demodded>_


----------



## Felt (Jan 10, 2009)

Esponer said:


> _<pauses; looks around>_
> 
> I guess we don't pay much attention either.
> _
> <goes to object and get her demodded>_



Elitism, excellent


----------



## Creator (Jan 10, 2009)

Congrats to the new mod. 

Although Creator is still far more qualified. Knows the rules betters. An older member with high post count. But meh.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 10, 2009)

Never seen that Jello girl before, but anyway, congrats ^___^


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 10, 2009)

Wow... is this a joke?


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 10, 2009)

Congratulations! Finally an account newer than my own joins the ranks. :3


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 10, 2009)

And without having to flash a single breast...


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 10, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> And without having to flash a single breast...


That is what we would have you believe. :3 Wait, should I still be saying we even though I'm not listed as a mod anymore *scratches head*


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 10, 2009)

You mean breasts may have been flashed but that they passed you by?


----------



## Ippy (Jan 10, 2009)

I wonder when people will stop thinking shit like join date and post count mean anything.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 10, 2009)

Push for an 09er to be modded then.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 10, 2009)

The MMAthematician said:


> I wonder when people will stop thinking shit like join date and post count mean anything.


You are just bitter because you are old and crusty. 
Ilikethemoldercometomyroomlater. But anyway, I think when it comes to newer accounts there's something a little special about seeing the first 2008. It is that feeling that there's hope for the future with fresh delicious blood. :3


----------



## wolfman_120 (Jan 10, 2009)

Congratulations to Jello


----------



## Creator (Jan 10, 2009)

The MMAthematician said:


> I wonder when people will stop thinking shit like join date and post count mean anything.



Never.


----------



## wolfman_120 (Jan 10, 2009)

Creator said:


> Never.



Fortunate for you, you can keep believing that since you'll never become a Mod anyway


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 10, 2009)

Wow, I didn't think join date would be that important...I mean it's been about 9 months, which on an internet forum is like an eternity


----------



## Felt (Jan 10, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> Wow, I didn't think join date would be that important...I mean it's been about 9 months, which on an internet forum is like an eternity



We were just commenting because she is the first 2008 member to become a mod, it's just something noticeable. :ho I don't think anybody (other than Creator) was suggesting she was too new.


----------



## Creator (Jan 10, 2009)

wolfman_120 said:


> Fortunate for you, you can keep believing that since you'll never become a Mod anyway



I know that. 



Kira Yamato said:


> Wow, I didn't think join date would be that important...I mean it's been about 9 months, which on an internet forum is like an eternity



So 9 = eternity

Then 2 years = eternity squared. 



Hollie said:


> We were just commenting because she is the first 2008 member to become a mod, it's just something noticeable. :ho I don't think anybody (other than Creator) was suggesting she was too new.



Eh, dont single me out. I didnt say anything more then i normally say. I said the same thing when Blind Uchiha became mod. So dont single me out about what i say.


----------



## Lee1993 (Jan 10, 2009)

too be honest creator would be more qualified he has been around longer and has been seen helping the people at the fc department alot 
(well he used to ive been gone too long to know anymore)


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 10, 2009)

Oh goody. **


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 10, 2009)

Lee1993 said:


> too be honest creator would be more qualified he has been around longer and has been seen helping the people at the fc department alot
> (well he used to ive been gone too long to know anymore)



I wonder when you all will ever learn that our methods for selecting mods involves throwing darts at a board with a random assortment of member usernames v_v

Although, the inactive accounts that are accidentally selected become our e-staff dupe accounts used to spy on you commoners and keep you all in line


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 10, 2009)

Lee1993 said:


> too be honest creator would be more qualified he has been around longer and has been seen helping the people at the fc department alot
> (well he used to ive been gone too long to know anymore)


Er...but Jello was modded for the Cafe, that has nothing to do with the FC dept. People get modded for areas that need it.


----------



## Lee1993 (Jan 10, 2009)

oh that i dint know
ignore me


----------



## Memos (Jan 10, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> I wonder when you all will ever learn that our methods for selecting mods involves throwing darts at a board with a random assortment of member usernames v_v
> 
> Although, the inactive accounts that are accidentally selected become our e-staff dupe accounts used to spy on you commoners and keep you all in line


 That makes far too much sense to work


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 10, 2009)

Now, shall we mod Seiko?


----------



## sel (Jan 10, 2009)

Join date?

Hahahahaha.

It's really about ethnicity.


----------



## Esponer (Jan 10, 2009)

Beyold your newer god/goddess!

Altron


----------



## Raiden (Jan 10, 2009)

Congrats _funkmasterswede _.


----------



## Memos (Jan 10, 2009)

Nice name. Congrats.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 10, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> Is Seiko even still posting around much? I haven't seen Seiko for a while although Seiko use to troll me in PMs and stuff since I don't like Sasuke. :



 

I keep hearing of Seiko because people believe that he is in fact Saiko, who's pretty fed up with people calling him Seiko XD.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 10, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Umm....WTF you just quoted my post and the quote of mine in your post is saying that Kira Yamato posted that. :S
> 
> WTF. o_O



You're not the only one who found that odd :S


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 10, 2009)

Esponer said:


> Beyold your newer god/goddess!
> 
> Altron



Another unknown member, wonderful.



Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Is Seiko even still posting around much? I haven't seen Seiko for a while although Seiko use to troll me in PMs and stuff since I don't like Sasuke. :S



He still lurks in the shadows.


----------



## wolfman_120 (Jan 10, 2009)

sel said:


> Join date?
> 
> Hahahahaha.
> 
> It's really about ethnicity.



The Board is racist 

No wonder there are no brown people on the Staff 

Also, two Mods in one day, I think that may be a record. Congrats to both


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 10, 2009)

wolfman_120 said:


> The Board is racist
> 
> *No wonder there are no brown people on the Staff*




lol...*raises hands* 

The fact is when it comes to the makeup of the staff's ethnicity and race we're actually the majority


----------



## wolfman_120 (Jan 10, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> lol...*raises hands*
> 
> The fact is when it comes to the makeup of the staff's ethnicity and race we're actually the majority



Aren't you black? Because if you are you don't count 

The only true brown people on this planet are Indians and Philippinos


----------



## Mider T (Jan 11, 2009)

Late congrats to Jello, she's a cafe regular.  Well deserved too.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 11, 2009)

Congrats to both new mods. Also to YK for finally not being the youngest mod account. 



wolfman_120 said:


> Also, two Mods in one day, I think that may be a record. Congrats to both



Double moddings aren't that uncommon at all. Robotkiller and Iria are the last example I think.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 11, 2009)

didn't see that funkmasterswede one coming though, we haven't interacted as often maybe that's why.


----------



## Yondaime (Jan 11, 2009)

Esponer said:


> Beyold your newer god/goddess!
> .
> konohakartel


 
Well, congrats for the second time today!

I wonder who will be next, I bet it will happen tommorow.


----------



## martryn (Jan 11, 2009)

You guys are officially naming the most retarded mods on the planet.  I've lost all faith in this forum to govern itself.  Congrats, you bunch of fucktards.  I'm not even going to ask how some of this has come to pass.


----------



## wolfman_120 (Jan 11, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> It was actually kind of weird that YK was the youngest mod account for so long. LOL.
> 
> Oh and wasn't there another double modding since Robotkiller and Iria? I could have sworn that there was another one in here not that long ago. :S Perhaps they were within a day or so of each other though and not on the same day.



If you are talking about Serp and Blind Itachi, they were Modded close to one another, but not on the same day. I believe there was a 1-3 day difference, so it was close but not quite


----------



## Felt (Jan 11, 2009)

Congrats to funckmasterswede!

I haven't really spoke to him, but I know that they are a well respected poster


----------



## sel (Jan 11, 2009)

> The Board is racist
> 
> No wonder there are no brown people on the Staff



I am actually


----------



## Mashy (Jan 11, 2009)

Finally the philosophical section gets cleaned 

Pepito will do an awesome job around the cafe  

Congrats to funky too


----------



## fraj (Jan 11, 2009)

wolfman_120 said:


> Aren't you black? Because if you are you don't count
> 
> The only true brown people on this planet are Indians and Philippinos



One indian reporting 

Congrats to the new mods


----------



## Ippy (Jan 11, 2009)

martryn said:


> You guys are officially naming the most retarded mods on the planet.  I've lost all faith in this forum to govern itself.  Congrats, you bunch of fucktards.  I'm not even going to ask how some of this has come to pass.


Uh oh!  martyrn doesn't approve!  Better call the...







Go fap to an old Blue post or something.


----------



## Garfield (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't think Indians are really brown. We just emit brownness because we're sweet like chocolate.

Chocolate heals -> So many Indians are doctors...how didn't you guys make that connection before?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 11, 2009)

martryn said:


> I'm pretending to be angry.


I'm shocked that you would say that.


----------



## Toby (Jan 11, 2009)

martryn said:


> You guys are officially naming the most retarded mods on the planet.  I've lost all faith in this forum to govern itself.  Congrats, you bunch of fucktards.  I'm not even going to ask how some of this has come to pass.



Allow me to explain


----------



## SP (Jan 11, 2009)

Congratulations, Jello Bello. 

Damn, that has to be the most retarded nickname I've ever given anyone.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 11, 2009)

Merlin said:


> Allow me to explain



martryn's outfit is snazzier though...


----------



## Ippy (Jan 11, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> By the way, why do some mods refer to themselves or other mods as gods/goddesses? I do hope that it's just a joke because otherwise it seems like they think they are better than us regular members.


Yeah, they're assholes.


----------



## Hiroshi (Jan 11, 2009)

Actually KY, I do think I'm a goddess! Is there something wrong with that? 

**

Oh! And congrats to the new Gods/Goddesses!


----------



## Esponer (Jan 11, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> By the way, why do some mods refer to themselves or other mods as gods/goddesses? I do hope that it's just a joke because otherwise it seems like they think they are better than us regular members.


_*"some"*_ mods. Mentioning no names. No names at all ? oh no.

I:


was joking, or
think that the NF moderator team are like gods to you regular mortal people.
Sometimes, one just has to leave it to the imagination.


----------



## Felt (Jan 11, 2009)

I think it's because Mod rhymes with God.


----------



## Esponer (Jan 11, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Well it just feels like us regular members are being made to feel a bit inferior or like we're 'not good' and that's why we aren't mods. :S


If we were gods and goddesses, we'd have our own heavenly home that you couldn't get to, we'd come down from above to mock you and make mischief, we'd rule over you with full conviction in our authority to do so and we'd take joy in sending you to the dark depths of hell for sadistically long times if you displeased us.

Does that sound like the NF mods you know?


----------



## Ippy (Jan 11, 2009)

Hollie said:


> I think it's because Mod rhymes with God.


Ding ding ding!


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 11, 2009)

After this conversation I'm going to ask an Admin to rename the Mod Lounge to Mount Olympus.


----------



## Esponer (Jan 11, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Not most of them but there are a few who have been rather nasty to me and looked down on me and trolled me. -_- I have gone into it before though so I won't bother going into it again. Some of them really do act elitist though and like I'm a piece of dirt. Why do you think I ended up feeling like an inferior person here?


Kath I don't think ill of you, but I'm going to say something that might seem a little bit sharp. Unfortunately I think it's necessary.

_Stop not noticing when people are being completely silly/joking (i.e. most of the time)! It's getting frustrating!_


----------



## Naruko (Jan 11, 2009)

Those with -ess name endings are using them to indicate they are female, rather than male. It is a common misconception that most staff members are male (its about 50/50) and some of them get tired of being called variations of "dude". I'd never made the "goddess" connection vs moddess until you pointed it out, and I can see how it may come across that way to you (now) but that wasn't why they used it as such. -Ess endings on titles are common when indicating the feminine vs the masculine.


----------



## Iria (Jan 11, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Nah I think I was thinking of some other people but I can't remember who they were.
> 
> By the way, why do some mods refer to themselves or other mods as gods/goddesses? I do hope that it's just a joke because otherwise it seems like they think they are better than us regular members.



"moddess" is a play on words

nothing more

i think you are reading way too far into it

if anything, most mods consider themselves in a service position to the members of the forum


----------



## Yondaime (Jan 11, 2009)

Repstorm said:


> After this conversation I'm going to ask an Admin to rename the Mod Lounge to Mount Olympus.



Who is who?


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Zeus*

King of the Gods and ruler of Mount Olympus; god of the sky, thunder, and justice

*Hera*

Queen of the Gods and of the heavens; goddess of women, marriage, and motherhood

*Poseidon*

Lord of the Sea; god of the seas, earthquakes, created horses

*Demeter*

Goddess of fertility, agriculture, nature, and the seasons

*Hestia*

Goddess of the hearth and home 

*Aphrodite*

Goddess of love, beauty, desire, and fertility

*Apollo*

The Sun God; god of light, healing, music, poetry, prophecy, archery and truth

*Ares*

God of war, frenzy, hatred, and bloodshed.

*Artemis*

Goddess of the hunt, of maidens, and the moon

*Athena*

Goddess of wisdom, crafts, and strategic battle.

*Hephaestus*

Blacksmith to the Gods; god of fire and the forges.

*Hermes*

Messenger of the Gods; god of commerce, speed, thieves, and trade


----------



## Iria (Jan 11, 2009)

I call           Hephaestus 

even though that should probably be Hef


----------



## Ippy (Jan 11, 2009)

Phoenix said:


> I call           Hephaestus
> 
> even though that should probably be Hef


Too bad...

You've already been typecasted as an Aphrodite type. :/


----------



## Naruko (Jan 11, 2009)

You left out Dionysus


----------



## Iria (Jan 11, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> I've seen it a lot though which is why I didn't see it as a joke.
> 
> Anyway, I wouldn't say anything or think that way if some mods hadn't been really nasty to me at points before. I don't want to name them here publically but I really don't like how I was treated by a few staff before. Being called a 'crap person' and what not(when I reported a staff member for trolling the Deidara FC), as if there is nothing good about me and I'm a piece of shit.
> 
> ...



I don't know what you are talking about KY, but be assured that that is the reason there is more than one person on staff. If you feel like one is acting inappropriately then just report them and give your reasons. 

Its much better then holding a grudge or judging all mods because of one bad apple :/



The MMAthematician said:


> Too bad...
> 
> You've already been typecasted as an Aphrodite type. :/



NO YOU !!


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 11, 2009)

Other mods explained it nicely. *Asks Excalibur to rename the lounge* 



The MMAthematician said:


> Too bad...
> 
> You've already been typecasted as an Aphrodite type. :/



Sad but true. 



Yondaime said:


> Who is who?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



You are going to have to give me time on that one. I'm not even sure if I'll do it.


----------



## Esponer (Jan 11, 2009)

Is there a Greek god of sarcasm and incompetence?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 11, 2009)

Esponer said:


> If we were gods and goddesses, we'd have our own heavenly home that you couldn't get to, we'd come down from above to mock you and make mischief, we'd rule over you with full conviction in our authority to do so and we'd take joy in sending you to the dark depths of hell for sadistically long times if you displeased us.
> 
> Does that sound like the NF mods you know?


Shit, dude, that makes me Hades. That is the coolest damn thing I've ever heard of. NF gods ftw.


----------



## Felt (Jan 11, 2009)

Esponer said:


> Is there a Greek god of sarcasm and incompetence?



Yes, but they had to write their stories themselves and he never got around to it.


----------



## Yondaime (Jan 11, 2009)

Naruko said:


> You left out Dionysus



Some extras just for Naruko!


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Alpheus* - A river-god. 

*Asklepios *- God of medicine and healing. 

*the Charites *- Goddesses of charm, beauty, nature, human creativity and fertility. 

*Cronus* - Titan; father of Zeus. 

*Dionysus* - God of wine, parties, and merriment (Became an Olympian when Hestia left). 

*Hades* - Lord of the Dead; god of the Underworld and earthly (gems and precious metals) wealth. 

*Hebe* - Goddess of youth, and cupbearer. 

*Helios* - Titan; Personification of the Sun. 

*Heracles* - Greatest hero of the Greek myths. 

*Persephone* - Goddess of the spring and death, daughter of Demeter. 

*Rhea* - Titaness; mother of Zeus.


----------



## Esponer (Jan 11, 2009)

Don't forget Priapus, the greek god of having a huge penis.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 11, 2009)

Well that makes Dadogin Cronos while Blue gets to be Zeus who lead the charge to get rid of him.


----------



## Sin (Jan 11, 2009)

Note how this thread is also named "The Forum Super Hero Thread" it's like they can't stop mocking us


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 11, 2009)

Sin said:


> Note how this thread is also named "The Forum Super Hero Thread" it's like they can't stop mocking us



Well we do have a mod named Green Lantern. 

Green Lantern


----------



## Iria (Jan 11, 2009)

@ KY, oh I thought you meant someone with a "moddess" title was acting superior towards you 

I can not possibly claim that the staff acts appropriately at all times but I would venture to guess that they try. 

And like I said before, most of us recognize that we are in service to the members of the forum, not its "Gods"

I think you could possibly look away from a tiny play on words without being too hurt by it. I had that title before and certainly did not mean to say that I was a deity :/


EDIT: Also the Phoenix is both a super hero and a god


----------



## Hiroshi (Jan 11, 2009)

Yondaime said:


> Who is who?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Oh! I wanna be Athena.



Esponer said:


> Is there a Greek god of sarcasm and incompetence?


lol only Simon! xD


----------



## fraj (Jan 11, 2009)

Hollie said:


> I think it's because Mod rhymes with God.



They should change the Forum Leaders thing to Forum God's !


----------



## Kri (Jan 11, 2009)

Yondaime said:


> Who is who?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


I see some namechanges coming.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 11, 2009)

^If only we could coordinate this.


----------



## Memos (Jan 11, 2009)

Kribaby said:


> I see some namechanges coming.


 


Repstorm said:


> ^If only we could coordinate this.


 You'd have to be prepared for the hate you get from members who will accuse you of thinking you are indeed gods on the forum. They will say such mean things


----------



## fraj (Jan 11, 2009)

I claimed Ares already in the blender. God of war and Bloodlust


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 11, 2009)

Hades thrives on hate.


----------



## Ippy (Jan 11, 2009)

*supplies S_S with more Haterade*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 11, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> You'd have to be prepared for the hate you get from members who will accuse you of thinking you are indeed gods on the forum. They will say such mean things



They say mean things regardless of what we do even when we are nice to them. So it wouldn't make much of a difference.

Besides, all we have to do is link them here and they would get the joke.


----------



## Darkhope (Jan 11, 2009)

funkmasterswede? Oh finally. I was wondering when that would happen... 

I knew he would be a mod due to a PM mess up a few months ago. loooool. Congrats.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 11, 2009)

This is obviously the Forum Super Hero thread because of Super Me! Super T!  Super Banana!


----------



## Yondaime (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Toby (Jan 11, 2009)

Don't worry, KY, people just pick their names based on what they fancy. 



Naruko said:


> You left out Dionysus



We already have a Dionysus, he's just not a mod. Yet. 

Norse gods get no love.


----------



## Memos (Jan 11, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Well I was never even talking about actual user names or something.
> 
> I wouldn't pick at actual user names or user titles. I mean in my user title it says 'Marvelous' so people could act like I think I'm better than everyone then too if I go and nitpick what they say in their user titles....*chances are almost everyone says something good about themselves in a user title.*
> 
> ...


 I definitely do


----------



## Raiden (Jan 11, 2009)

KY, even if they did, I think it's just a joke that shouldn't be taken to seriously regarded of emphasis. This is only but a mere Naruto forum . Hakuna Matata!

I CALL ODYSSEUS

*pokes Iria with sword*


----------



## Yondaime (Jan 11, 2009)

I want to be Hermes, messenger of the gods.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 11, 2009)

Dibs on being the greatest goddess of all, Agdistis! :3


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 13, 2009)

Now I'm even deleting my own posts. 

There's a section for posting complaints about specific issues of enforcement and mod relations. This is not it.


----------



## Memos (Jan 13, 2009)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Now I'm even deleting my own posts.
> 
> There's a section for posting complaints about specific issues of enforcement and mod relations. This is not it.


 
It looks like you are trying to maintain peace and order.

Would you like some help?


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice convo thread gais. :/


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 13, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> It looks like you are trying to maintain peace and order.
> 
> Would you like some help?



You are not a theme poster

YOU ARE A FREE MAN!


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 13, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> It looks like you are trying to maintain peace and order.
> 
> Would you like some help?


This one, doing it right. Please submit your nude photography and we will process your request as soon as possible.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 13, 2009)

I tried the nude photography route but all I received in return was vomit.

And those were new shoes


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 13, 2009)

I have a n00d of pek lying around from when he though I was a loli ...


----------



## Memos (Jan 13, 2009)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> This one, doing it right. Please submit your nude photography and we will process your request as soon as possible.


 How come your status didn't turn to Adviser?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 13, 2009)

I'll be the last post. Let's see...

Congrats Tazmo!


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 13, 2009)

ALL HAIL TAZMO


----------



## Memos (Jan 13, 2009)

Spy_Smasher said:


> I'll be the last post. Let's see...
> 
> Congrats Tazmo!


 Is the thread finally getting locked Spy?


----------



## Mider T (Jan 14, 2009)

Tazmo the Canadian robber!


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 14, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> How come your status didn't turn to Adviser?


Because I didn't provide my monthly quota of nudes. 

On a side note, you are the second person to have actually bribed me with sent me nudes.


----------



## Memos (Jan 14, 2009)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Because I didn't provide my monthly quota of nudes.
> 
> On a side note, you are the second person to have actually bribed me with sent me nudes.



 It's just that i thought after becoming Mod, and then becoming inactive, your status is switched to adviser by default. Unless you asked that you be a normal member.

Or you're a ninja

You liked my noodz, i knew you would:ho


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 14, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Or you're a ninja



No, I'm a ninja


----------



## Felt (Jan 14, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Me. In fact I'm probably gonna turn advisor soon because I fail that much as a mod.



They just shipped you off for military training instead? :ho


----------



## Esponer (Jan 14, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> It's just that i thought after becoming Mod, and then becoming inactive, your status is switched to adviser by default. Unless you asked that you be a normal member.


We made an exception because we don't value her advice!


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 14, 2009)

MORE TAZMO PRAISING LESS FANNYING ABOUT


----------



## Mider T (Jan 17, 2009)

So is the staff looking for new mods because this site seems packed with em now.


----------



## chrisp (Jan 17, 2009)

Oh, you want a mod position Mider?


----------



## Felt (Jan 17, 2009)

Why would they be looking for new mods?  The forums are getting shutdown pretty soon.


----------



## Iria (Jan 17, 2009)

LOL when Naruto ends the forum will implode.


----------



## Felt (Jan 17, 2009)

Or when Tazmo gets a proper job.















Ha.


----------



## Iria (Jan 17, 2009)

I need to come up with an internet scheme and make lots of money. If I did that I would never take a proper job


----------



## Ippy (Jan 17, 2009)

Phoenix said:


> I need to come up with an internet scheme and make lots of money. If I did that I would never take a proper job


Is this before or after we get married?


----------



## Felt (Jan 17, 2009)

Well if you have lots of money, you could be her scheme.


----------



## fraj (Jan 17, 2009)

Hollie said:


> Why would they be looking for new mods?  The forums are getting shutdown pretty soon.



Why are the forums gonna shut down ?


----------



## Yondaime (Jan 17, 2009)

frajosg said:


> Why are the forums gonna shut down ?


 Lol, they're not shutting down.

Anyway, don't we have like 40 something mods at the moment?


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 17, 2009)

Phoenix said:


> I need to come up with an internet scheme and make lots of money. If I did that I would never take a proper job


Noods > hits > Advertising


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 18, 2009)

Owwwwoooooooooo!


----------



## Garfield (Jan 18, 2009)

Norse be ye gods?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 18, 2009)

Adee said:


> Norse be ye gods?



It took 20+ pages to coordinate.


----------



## Felt (Jan 18, 2009)

Athena solos Norse gods.


----------



## Esponer (Jan 18, 2009)

_<grabs_ _Mjöllnir and throws 'him' at Hollie>_ I think not, my dear.


----------



## Felt (Jan 18, 2009)

You underestimate me


----------



## ben (Jan 18, 2009)

humans zerg rush all gods.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 18, 2009)

More flesh to feed my endless hunger.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 18, 2009)

Hollie said:


> You underestimate me



In b4 ban.....oh wait!


----------



## Memos (Jan 18, 2009)

I haven't seen the name of all the other "gods", but Fenris is the best one here, Spy, you lucky asshole

I just checked some of the other names, how come some other mods didn't take part? they weren't interested, or there weren't enough gods and monsters to go around?


----------



## Mider T (Jan 18, 2009)

Russian paganism > Norse mythology


----------



## Serp (Jan 18, 2009)

What you gonna do against a giant snake, you gonna do nothing you gonna die!


----------



## Yondaime (Jan 18, 2009)

I think we should make Greek god sets like Hollie.


----------



## Felt (Jan 18, 2009)

Yondaime said:


> I think we should make Greek god sets like Hollie.



I had my Greek set before all the mods got their sets


----------



## Yondaime (Jan 18, 2009)

Hollie said:


> I had my Greek set before all the mods got their sets


I used to have a hermes one last week. *Goes to make another*


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 18, 2009)

Fenris?lfr said:


> Owwwwoooooooooo!


Midgard > Fenrir


----------



## Mider T (Jan 18, 2009)

J?rmungandr said:


> What you gonna do against a giant snake, you gonna do nothing you gonna die!



You crush it's head obviously


----------



## Serp (Jan 18, 2009)

I circle the whole of Midgard, you anit crushin my head.


----------



## Memos (Jan 18, 2009)

J?rmungandr said:


> I circle the whole of Midgard, you anit crushin my head.


 Does this mean pek is gonna ban you pretty soon?


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 18, 2009)

You realise the serpent in your sig is Midgard right?


----------



## martryn (Jan 18, 2009)

martryn is a god.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 18, 2009)

My username was Midgard on another forum and I had a partner named Valkyrie


----------



## Serp (Jan 18, 2009)

Actually Midgard is the world, and the snake is MidgardSormen aka World Snake or Jourmungandr


----------



## Jello Biafra (Jan 18, 2009)

Such knowledge will be lost on the mere mortals.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 18, 2009)

My mistake, im not really paying attention lol


----------



## Serp (Jan 18, 2009)

I should give you an infraction for your insolence.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 18, 2009)

Valkyries and Einherjar, Midgard and Midgardsormr, were our theme lol

Appologies I'm distracted right now lol


----------



## Felt (Jan 18, 2009)

Try as hard as we may for perfection, the net result of our labours is an amazing variety of imperfectness. We are surprised at our own versatility in being able to fail in so many different ways.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm never surprised at your ability to fail.


----------



## Felt (Jan 18, 2009)

Well it does happen quite often.  But my mom says I'm special so it's ok.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 18, 2009)

Hollie your hurting my head :c


----------



## fraj (Jan 18, 2009)

I request an audience with the one the mods call GOD OF WAR.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jan 18, 2009)

So who died and made January "Norse Mythology/History Month"?

Either that, or a few mods watched one too many episodes of the _Asgard Filler Arc_ from Saint Seiya.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 19, 2009)

Naruyamcha said:


> So who died and made January "Norse Mythology/History Month"?


If all goes according to plan, Gooba.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jan 19, 2009)

rofl XD
Should've known it was Chris. 

Surprised no one has yet taken "Hilda of Asgard" yet.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 19, 2009)

Heh. That was just me in character. You know, Fenrir kills Odin.

The actual hard work was done by Taxman. As for the idea, it originated in this thread.


----------



## Iria (Jan 19, 2009)

^truth

the mods as gods debate actually spawned creativity along with the negativity


----------



## Mider T (Jan 19, 2009)

I read the Christianization of Scandanvia today.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 19, 2009)

THE MODS NAMED AFTER A PANTHEON OF FAILURES NO ONE BELIEVES IN?

HOW APPROPRIATE


----------



## Iria (Jan 19, 2009)

Infractions will be handed out for insolence 


just kidding lol


----------



## Felt (Jan 19, 2009)

You can infract the other mods?


----------



## Memos (Jan 19, 2009)

Will the mods be doing this again or will this be it? coz i have a perfect candidate for the next dress up day.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 19, 2009)

I INFRACT THE OTHER MODS ALL THE TIME.

IT'S FUNNY BECAUSE OF THE CAPS.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 19, 2009)

The dont invite you to the mod parties either?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 19, 2009)

No  **


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 19, 2009)

We should revolt and pee in their tea


----------



## Memos (Jan 19, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> We should revolt and pee in their tea


 You could tea on their piss...they won't know what the hell is going on.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 19, 2009)

Why not use Japanese and Chinese Gods?

Live up to your weeabo credentials guys


----------



## Iria (Jan 19, 2009)

I cant name one


----------



## Yondaime (Jan 19, 2009)

Eir said:


> I cant name one


 Guan Yu

Ever played Dynasty Warriors?


----------



## Memos (Jan 19, 2009)

Eir said:


> I cant name one


Raijin, Fuujin...ermm....Ameterasu, Susano'o, the other jutsu....Fu Manchu...there are loads.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 19, 2009)

Eir said:


> I cant name one



Look it up, this is what a Wiki is for


----------



## Iria (Jan 19, 2009)

oh lol I though Susano might be one 

I guess I do know some 

and thanks for the link Yondi that site is awesome


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 19, 2009)

I will be Kung Pao.


----------



## Memos (Jan 19, 2009)

Fenris?lfr said:


> I will be Kung Pao.


 Was that the fat guy?


----------



## Felt (Jan 19, 2009)

I will be Godzilla


----------



## Hiroshi (Jan 19, 2009)

Fenris?lfr said:


> I INFRACT THE OTHER MODS ALL THE TIME.
> 
> IT'S FUNNY BECAUSE OF THE CAPS.


That's impossible. You can't infract those on the same level or higher than you. [Basically everyone]


----------



## Crowe (Jan 19, 2009)

I can infract you all.


----------



## Taxman (Jan 19, 2009)

O RLY?....


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 19, 2009)

This is why nobody likes admins.


Nobody.


----------



## Memos (Jan 19, 2009)

I've never seen a Mod get banned before...this should be fun.


----------



## Starrk (Jan 19, 2009)

Oh mah gawd it's the son of Loki!


----------



## Orochimaru (Jan 19, 2009)

Anyone know what happened to Blue?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm talking to him on MSN right now.


----------



## Iria (Jan 19, 2009)

I think his interest in us ebbs and flows


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 19, 2009)

Eir said:


> I cant name one



Most of the cool ones have been taken by active members anyway.



Ska?i said:


> That's impossible. You can't infract those on the same level or higher than you. [Basically everyone]



How many infractions have I given you since smodship? 



Thor said:


> I can infract you all.



I'm your instrument of destruction. I can't quite go against you can I? 



Fenris?lfr said:


> This is why nobody likes admins.
> 
> 
> Nobody.



As long as Occa remains an admin this will be a false statement. I  her to pieces. 



Eir said:


> I think his interest in us ebbs and flows



lol this seems true.


----------



## Taxman (Jan 19, 2009)

> How many infractions have I given you since smodship?



you're lucky infraction points don't do what they were originally meant to do

A smod who gives a mod an infraction point could effectively remove their mod powers

*leers @ Pek*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 19, 2009)

Heimdall said:


> you're lucky infraction points don't do what they were originally meant to do
> 
> A smod who gives a mod an infraction point could effectively remove their mod powers
> 
> *leers @ Pek*



I remember you and Gooba talking about this before. 

Tell the stories of this time period again. Was this before or after you guys tried banning each other?


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 19, 2009)

Pee in their tea!


----------



## Starrk (Jan 19, 2009)

What's with all the Norse-mythology inspired names?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jan 19, 2009)

Norse Mythology month? Courtesy of Ryan, as I've seen. 


Fenris?lfr said:


> Heh. That was just me in character. You know, Fenrir kills Odin.
> 
> The actual hard work was done by Taxman. As for the idea, it originated in this thread.





Eir said:


> ^truth
> 
> the mods as gods debate actually spawned creativity along with the negativity


Surprised no one took Polaris Hilda just yet....


----------



## Yondaime (Jan 19, 2009)

Naruyamcha said:


> Surprised no one took Polaris Hilda just yet....


Saint Seiya?

Polaris Hilda is one of the main antagonists in Saint Seiya, authored by Masami Kurumada, that was later adapted to Anime. A beautiful and powerful young woman who is Odin's representative on Earth and high priestess of Asgard, she is possessed by the Nibelung Ring (controlled by Poseidon) after rejecting his influence, and sets her sights on world domination in the name of Odin. 

Man I love Google........


----------



## Garfield (Jan 19, 2009)

I wonder why Bathhouse Modcat hasn't been named ...


----------



## Koi (Jan 20, 2009)

The Norse gods thing makes the fourteen-year-old geek in me squeal with glee.  Fan-fucking-tastic.  Seriously, I used to spend fucking HOURS on the internet reading about them all when I was in middle school, lol. :3


----------



## Mider T (Jan 20, 2009)

I was already in high school by the time I was fourteen, so I never had a little girl in me to squeal

I want to here the story Repstorm brought up about pek though


----------



## Koi (Jan 20, 2009)

Maybe I was in high school by then.. hm.  I dunno, middle school sucked ass either way, I don't wannt devote too much thought to it.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 20, 2009)

Its from Lazenca Naruyamcha


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 20, 2009)

Adee said:


> I wonder why Bathhouse Modcat hasn't been named ...


We have a Nanna, by the way. It is our own lovely *Hef*.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 20, 2009)

there is no Valkyrie here, I will take my einherjar services to my lady Valkyrie


----------



## Starrk (Jan 20, 2009)

Do we have a Jormungard around here?

I'm a major in Mythology in college.


----------



## Yondaime (Jan 20, 2009)

Stark said:


> Do we have a Jormungard around here?
> 
> I'm a major in Mythology in college.


What profession does that lead to?


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 20, 2009)

^Drug dealer


----------



## Memos (Jan 20, 2009)

Yondaime said:


> What profession does that lead to?


 God**


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 20, 2009)

Or a pimp, same thing.
(S)He who controls the gates to heaven is God.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 20, 2009)

**


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jan 20, 2009)

So who's gonna take Polaris Hilda?


----------



## Serp (Jan 20, 2009)

Stark said:


> Do we have a Jormungard around here?
> 
> I'm a major in Mythology in college.



Did someone call


----------



## Felt (Jan 20, 2009)

Yes I did and you never picked up.


----------



## Serp (Jan 20, 2009)

Call me tomoz and wish me a happy b'day 
or at least txt


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jan 20, 2009)

J?rmungandr said:


> Did someone call


And you are.....


Hollie said:


> Yes I did and you never picked up.


Hollie has a cellphone? 

Anywho, when is Norse Mythology Month ending? Just when Black History Month starts? Or is this a ... *notices Hollie here* ... *bi*monthly thing?


----------



## KamiKazi (Jan 20, 2009)

naruyamcha you have no shame do you?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jan 20, 2009)

No, I lost it after I bet it all on the Jets this season.
From 8-3 to chokers, have THEY no shame? =/


----------



## Starrk (Jan 20, 2009)

Norse mythology is my favorite.

Loki, the god of mischief, killing the god of joy and light Balder but having Balder's blind brother throw a mistletoe dart at him.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 21, 2009)

J?rmungandr said:


> Call me tomoz and wish me a happy b'day
> or at least txt


Happy Birthday Tazmo


----------



## Serp (Jan 21, 2009)

I anit Tamzo


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 21, 2009)

Cant I call you Sandy and steal your candybars?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jan 21, 2009)

I really forgot who Jormunsomethingsomethingis.

BTW, since February is taken (Black History Month), wouldn't March be appropriate to have "Greek Mythology Month"?


----------



## Starrk (Jan 21, 2009)

I can't believe I missed Norse mythology month.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jan 21, 2009)

You haven't. It's still on for another 10 days.

After that, you'll have to wait till March's Greek Mythology Month.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 21, 2009)

Deliciously homosexual


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 22, 2009)

Congrats with modship Tachi


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 22, 2009)

Thank you Byuakushie, I vow to serve honourably


----------



## Starrk (Jan 22, 2009)

What's the point now?

It's not likeI can have my name changed temporarily like the Mods & Admins.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 22, 2009)

Can you even still change your name? 
I liek hurd that thread is busted.


----------



## Memos (Jan 22, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Can you even still change your name?
> I liek hurd that thread is busted.


 It is back up and running smoothly. I changed my name since it came back, it definitely works.


----------



## chanchin (Jan 25, 2009)

hiya guys i cant understand wat u are disscusing abt


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 25, 2009)

We are discussing abt mods.


----------



## Felt (Jan 25, 2009)

where can i lrn more?


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 25, 2009)

yu haf 2 lurk moar.


----------



## Yondaime (Jan 25, 2009)

Wat r des mods u speak abt?


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 25, 2009)

A grp of intrnet plice


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 31, 2009)

qlty plice tachi


----------



## Starrk (Feb 1, 2009)

With every police force, there's a chance of corruption.


----------



## Felt (Feb 1, 2009)

This police force is quite proud of their corruption.


----------



## Starrk (Feb 1, 2009)

That is very clear.


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 1, 2009)

qlty post M kun


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 2, 2009)

I see that Norse Mythology month has ended


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 6, 2009)

Im more saddened that Tazmo stopped sending me his nudes weekly


----------



## Garfield (Feb 7, 2009)

Shouldn't you be happy...?


----------



## Yondaime (Feb 7, 2009)

When is something actually going to happend?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Feb 7, 2009)

Very soon. I'm marshaling my forces now.


----------



## Memos (Feb 7, 2009)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Very soon. I'm marshaling my forces now.



Hey Spy. I asked you a while back about certain mod powers and you said that some mod's have sig altering powers and some don't. What is it that decides on which mods can do what?


----------



## Garfield (Feb 7, 2009)

Is it their level of satire Spy?


----------



## Felt (Feb 7, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Hey Spy. I asked you a while back about certain mod powers and you said that some mod's have sig altering powers and some don't. What is it that decides on which mods can do what?



They have to ask.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 7, 2009)

Hollie said:


> They have to ask.



No, it's done with a game of Russian Roulette. Loser's permanently eliminated from the internetz


----------



## Felt (Feb 7, 2009)

Is that what happened to Bass?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Feb 7, 2009)

Bass is undead. Gunshots have no effect.



Hollie said:


> They have to ask.


That's part of it. Sig altering powers have apparently caused some confusion (and drama) in the past, so they are now reserved for experienced mods who are interested in doing sig enforcement and who seem to come across a lot of sig violations in their section(s).

At least that's the plan.


----------



## Yondaime (Feb 7, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> No, it's done with a game of Russian Roulette. Loser's permanently eliminated from the internetz


 Lol, does all of the staffs decisions involve playing games? First it was darts to be choosen and now this.


----------



## Memos (Feb 7, 2009)

Why does Reznor steal people's titles?


----------



## Felt (Feb 7, 2009)

To make his mod actions go up so it looks like he's doing stuff.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm pretty sure my mod action count is not even triple digits.


----------



## Ippy (Feb 7, 2009)

I want to know what the highest mod action counts among normal members is.

Yes, normal members can get mod actions too (since everyone has the ability to edit their own profiles and blogs).


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 7, 2009)

Spy_Smasher said:


> I'm pretty sure my mod action count is not even triple digits.



Mines in the single digits


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Feb 7, 2009)

Most people will never understand the level of skill involved in keeping it that low, but I do.

Bravo.



Bravo.


----------



## martryn (Feb 7, 2009)

Since it's question and answer time, why are all the new mods fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?


----------



## Memos (Feb 7, 2009)

martryn said:


> Since it's question and answer time, why are all the new mods fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?



Does that mean that they are mods and they are fucks, or that they are having intercourse with other mods of the same gender?


----------



## martryn (Feb 7, 2009)

It means that they're all fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).  Damn, what's so hard to understand?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Feb 7, 2009)

It's shocking that you said that. How unexpected. You are a truly full of surprises.


----------



## Memos (Feb 7, 2009)

martryn said:


> It means that they're all fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).  Damn, what's so hard to understand?



So, they are having sex with gay people? how is this public knowledge and i didn't know


----------



## martryn (Feb 7, 2009)

Don't try to avoid the question.  For some reason I think I have a legitimate reason to be upset with your particularly.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Feb 7, 2009)

Who are you talking to, friend martryn? Me? Or some other ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?


----------



## martryn (Feb 7, 2009)

> Who are you talking to, friend martryn? Me? Or some other ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?



I'm talking to you.  I can't remember why, but I remember that for some reason I'm supposed to hate you in a rational manner.


----------



## Memos (Feb 7, 2009)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Who are you talking to, friend martryn? Me? Or some other ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?



Why would you call me a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), Spy? thats just gay


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Feb 7, 2009)

Ah! Well repeat your question so that I can ignore it properly this time.


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 8, 2009)

Adee said:


> Shouldn't you be happy...?


It sold very well


----------



## Starrk (Feb 8, 2009)

How well?


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 8, 2009)

I made like 5 bars of gold pressed latinum


----------



## OniTasku (Feb 8, 2009)

I petition that this thread be renamed '_The Forum Super-Hero Retirement thread_', that or '_The Forum Relics thread_'. 

Action is demanded.


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 8, 2009)

Seconded


----------



## Taxman (Feb 8, 2009)

OniTasku said:


> I petition that this thread be renamed '_The Forum Super-Hero Retirement thread_', that or '_The Forum Relics thread_'.
> 
> Action is demanded.



.........just for that, when I get the chance (when I get back home in a few weeks), I'm going to modfuck your avy and sig.


----------



## OniTasku (Feb 8, 2009)

Taxman said:


> .........just for that, when I get the chance (when I get back home in a few weeks), I'm going to modfuck your avy and sig.



Aw what the frak.


----------



## Felt (Feb 10, 2009)

Where'd pek go?


----------



## Taxman (Feb 10, 2009)

OniTasku said:


> Aw what the frak.



I think you'll appreciate it


----------



## Elle (Feb 10, 2009)

Taxman said:


> .........just for that, when I get the chance (when I get back home in a few weeks), I'm going to modfuck your avy and sig.


 

For some reason that sounds very sexy...


----------



## martryn (Feb 10, 2009)

Did any of you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) get around to looking at my thread in the place where I make threads and mods look at them?  If so, fucking act on it, bitches!  Shit....


----------



## Garfield (Feb 11, 2009)

When is the transparency act going to be edified?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Feb 13, 2009)

I can't wait until you fools see who we mod next. It's gonna cause havoc.


----------



## E (Feb 13, 2009)

let the crackpot theories begin


----------



## Memos (Feb 13, 2009)

Spy_Smasher said:


> I can't wait until you fools see who we mod next. It's gonna cause havoc.



Are they going to give YOU actual powers?

I vote for E.


----------



## Felt (Feb 13, 2009)

Spy_Smasher said:


> I can't wait until you fools see who we mod next. It's gonna cause havoc.


Is it havoc?


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 13, 2009)

I say its Jizz.


----------



## E (Feb 13, 2009)

you guys are shrooming

it's obviously kisame, you saw his thread the other day


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Feb 13, 2009)

Everybody thinks I'm lying. 



			
				Kusuriblabla said:
			
		

> Are they going to give YOU actual powers?



No.


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 13, 2009)

Plot Twist : Its Tazmo


----------



## Memos (Feb 13, 2009)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Everybody thinks I'm lying.
> 
> 
> 
> No.



You're like that boy who cried wolf except its not that no one believes you, just that no one cares.

lol at the name


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 13, 2009)

Make ChamCham Trigger a mod


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Feb 13, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> You're like that boy who cried wolf except its not that no one believes you, just that no one cares.


I'm "The Boy Who Cried Something No One Gave a Shit About."

It's a fable.


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 13, 2009)

Fable as a mod, Zaru x 2


----------



## Felt (Feb 13, 2009)

So it's

-A dupe
- A man pretending to be a female
- Banned


----------



## geG (Feb 13, 2009)

Or someone everybody hates


----------



## Felt (Feb 13, 2009)

People hated Fable?


----------



## E (Feb 13, 2009)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Everybody thinks I'm lying.



actually, i think your bluff came out a little too strong this time 


we’ll all say “ehhhh, saw it coming”


or maybe not


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 13, 2009)

Mod Juubi


----------



## Yondaime (Feb 13, 2009)

For what section will this person be mod?

I beat it's RugerRell.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 16, 2009)

I wouldn't be surprised if it was "the box" or his dupe "the water".

Dude's so easy to tell a dupe it's not even funny, but I'll laugh anyway


----------



## Memos (Feb 16, 2009)

S_S played with us yet again, there is no mod, he is simply being an asshole funny again.


----------



## E (Feb 16, 2009)

actually it was me, but they told me that i still need to work on a few things.....

what those things are......well, that's classified


----------



## martryn (Feb 16, 2009)

Your shit is on backwards, E.

...can't even dress yourself.


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 16, 2009)

Its KY. New Bathhouse mod.


----------



## Felt (Feb 16, 2009)

Maybe genesis is returning.


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 16, 2009)

Please no, that unfunny twat should stay where he is, or just mod some section I dont care about, not gaming or anime or manga or sports then.


----------



## Crowe (Feb 16, 2009)

Your face is unfunny!


----------



## pek the robotkiller (Feb 16, 2009)

Wow. Touché, mistah pek!


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

Hoooooly shi- !

* Hi-5's  mistah pek*


----------



## Felt (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi I'm pek.


----------



## pek the clone (Feb 16, 2009)

HHAHAHAHAHAHAH! YOU GOT SO PWNED!


----------



## My maniac and pek (Feb 16, 2009)

@ mistah pek


Hollie said:


> Hi I'm pek.


Hahahahah, you are funny too!


----------



## pek the hero (Feb 16, 2009)

:rofl 

this shit is class!


----------



## pek the pek (Feb 16, 2009)

FATALITTYYY ! XDDDDD


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 16, 2009)

Gimme one of those dupes


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 16, 2009)

mistah pek said:


> Your face is unfunny!


Your face!


----------



## Yondaime (Feb 16, 2009)

Lol, what the hell is this? I didn't know you had an army of dupes.

And S_S, where's the new mod?


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 16, 2009)

That was either Genesis or Pek lol


----------



## Crowe (Feb 16, 2009)

The dupes Genesis used were all mine. 5 of these are actually hijacked Kisame/LotU accounts/banned member


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 16, 2009)

Man I had two dupes unfairly banned once, can I have them back


----------



## Crowe (Feb 16, 2009)

You should be glad that you are not banned. I still remember your first court thread


----------



## Yondaime (Feb 16, 2009)

I want a dupe.

Nevermind, pek is my dupe.


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 16, 2009)

mistah pek said:


> You should be glad that you are not banned. I still remember your first court thread


I still maintain "nudity =/= porn" 
Its all in the context 

Anyway, posting more on this forum now.
HRF

Come sign up and see what its like to be an ordinary member, or just chill out, you will find dignitaries the likes of O, Roy Mustard, Deputy Myself, Hanna, Kubisa, and others there, come on it would be a hoot


----------



## wolfman_120 (Feb 16, 2009)

Lol, Pek's Dupe Army is here to destroy us

Surrender and your lives might be spared


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 16, 2009)

Oh and Mario/Sayo too, and Byakuya and a few other faces you would know 

time for dinner :3


----------



## Crowe (Feb 16, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> I still maintain "nudity =/= porn"
> Its all in the context
> 
> Anyway, posting more on this forum now.
> ...


It wasn't that ban. it was the ban where you flamed two or three noobs, noob dupes, in Blender.

I would have done it, loong ago, if the name wouldn't have been Hitman reborn. Worst fucking series there is and you have the guts to say that Slam Dunk sucks.


*Spoiler*: __ 





Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Well ... ok then ...
> 
> My first ban
> 
> I suggest you look into the matter a bit more pek





mistah pek said:


> You started the harassment in that thread and acted like an ass and even flamed. Yes, you can.





Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> lol pek, you don't seem to grasp the full situation, this all started as a big joke a week ago I think ^^
> 
> Fact of the matter is we all knew its a joke, its the blender for Christ's sake, even Angel and Hita was playing along at some point....
> 
> ...





Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Oh for God's sake Pek ... I don't have access to the blender
> Stupid member only section





Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Okay Pek, Im not one to argue so I wont mention the context of it being the blender and every second thread is "Fuck You XXX" etc. etc.
> 
> I do quite clearly understand that you need to set boundaries, and perhaps for you it was protection of new members dups lol
> 
> ...





Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> lol bored thought you'd change your mind, rofl





Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Ewww man .. slam dunk





Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> 11 and a half more hours XD





Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> "My shadow's
> 
> Shedding skin and
> I've been picking
> ...





Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Help me if you can
> It's just that this, this is not the way I'm wired
> So could you please,
> 
> ...


----------



## Felt (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm smod there and I've never seen hitman reborn


----------



## Memos (Feb 16, 2009)

Wow, Tachi used to be a whiny bitch


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 16, 2009)

mistah pek said:


> It wasn't that ban. it was the ban where you flamed two or three noobs, noob dupes, in Blender.
> 
> I would have done it, loong ago, if the name wouldn't have been Hitman reborn. Worst fucking series there is and you have the guts to say that Slam Dunk sucks.
> 
> ...


Oh nonsense no-one there reads Hitman Reborn lol 
And lol, I really had nothing to do 

Hey you wanted to perm me for not liking slam dunk i remember 



Hollie said:


> I'm smod there and I've never seen hitman reborn


See pek :3



Kusuriuri said:


> Wow, Tachi used to be a whiny bitch


You should go read the angel549u698u58 threads


----------



## Mider T (Feb 17, 2009)

I love it how Tachi says "peK" in every post


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 17, 2009)

Amateur psychology, use the name and elicit a response, worked every time


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 19, 2009)

Hey tachi, respond to this.


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 19, 2009)

Fuck, its like some magic ~M~


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 19, 2009)

I actually feel kind of compelled.


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 19, 2009)

I use it in real life to piss people off


----------



## Ippy (Feb 19, 2009)

The Reborn anime feels like one long filler episode.

I tried to trudge through the first 20 or so episodes to get to some of the nicer scenes I saw in gifs, but I couldn't bring myself to watch any more of that drivel.


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 19, 2009)

It only gets good after 40+ eps, where the varia appears, but it loses focus badly in the middle of the future arc.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 20, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> It only gets good *after 40+ eps*, where the varia appears, but it loses focus badly in the middle of the future arc.



It's not even worth it


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 20, 2009)

No it really isnt, I suggest watching the ring matches and then just dropping it.


----------



## Memos (Feb 20, 2009)

This has always been my favourite Convo Thread on the board


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 20, 2009)

Its also the only place mods post in a relaxed tone


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 20, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Its also the only place mods post in a relaxed tone



Wait...so we make serious posts in the blender? :S


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 20, 2009)

Right now I think Tele needs Mods less than it needs a deathsquad.


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 20, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> Wait...so we make serious posts in the blender? :S


The blender is 100% serious posts and bitching :/


----------



## Statler (Feb 20, 2009)

Hey Waldorf, have you ever seen a dupe parade?


----------



## Waldorf (Feb 20, 2009)

No, but I have seen a shit parade


----------



## Statler (Feb 20, 2009)

same difference

DOHOHOHOHO!


----------



## Waldorf (Feb 20, 2009)

DOHOHOHOHOHOHO!


----------



## Yondaime (Feb 20, 2009)

Umm, why are you talking to yourself?


----------



## Waldorf (Feb 20, 2009)

Hey, this guy thinks I'm talking to myself.


----------



## Statler (Feb 20, 2009)

you do! You're OLD!


----------



## Waldorf (Feb 20, 2009)

well at least I don't masturbate to myself


----------



## Statler (Feb 20, 2009)

at least I can still get it up


----------



## Waldorf (Feb 20, 2009)

**


----------



## Mider T (Feb 20, 2009)

Trap successful?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 20, 2009)

WIN TROLLS!


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 20, 2009)

DO HO HO PEKIS MAXIMUS

EDIT: DO HO HO I LOST THE GAME 

Unexpected perp = unexpected


----------



## geG (Feb 23, 2009)

Waldorf said:


> Hey, this guy thinks I'm talking to myself.





Statler said:


> you do! You're OLD!





Waldorf said:


> well at least I don't masturbate to myself





Statler said:


> at least I can still get it up





Waldorf said:


> **



Where's the DOHOHOHOHOHO?  **


----------



## Felt (Feb 23, 2009)

This thread seems to lack activity...

Next person who posts gets to be mod...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 23, 2009)

*steals spot*


----------



## E (Feb 23, 2009)

**


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 23, 2009)

Posting after mod.


----------



## Koi (Feb 23, 2009)

WALDORF, where is ?!


----------



## geG (Feb 23, 2009)

no fair E you've already been a mod


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Feb 23, 2009)

Told you, E. It's all falling into place.


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 23, 2009)

Can I be like the evil antithesis of a mod? Like a licensed forum villain?


----------



## Mider T (Feb 23, 2009)

There's one E in Mider T


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 23, 2009)

Hollie said:


> This thread seems to lack activity...
> 
> Next person who posts gets to be mod...



Check out whose under you now


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 23, 2009)

I still say mods need arch nemesis with equal power


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Feb 23, 2009)

^ They're called Sadmins.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 23, 2009)

Cause they're sad, get it?


----------



## Yondaime (Feb 23, 2009)

I think we should have Happymins.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 23, 2009)

Not all men deserve happiness


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 23, 2009)

Spy_Smasher said:


> ^ They're called Sadmins.


I was about to say inb4 mbxx/tazmo


----------



## wolfman_120 (Feb 23, 2009)

I thought the enemy of the Mods would be someone like Martryn, but I guess he doesn't have any power


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 23, 2009)

There have been far worse trolls  

Also I'd bet the mods would probably find people who over report shit, whinge and moan more of a hassle


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Feb 23, 2009)

I love all members equally.


----------



## wolfman_120 (Feb 23, 2009)

Oh that's good to hear. At least that way we know you don't like any of us instead of a few of us


----------



## Mider T (Feb 23, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> I was about to say inb4 mbxx/tazmo, Spy Smasher






Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> There have been far worse trolls, wolfman_120
> 
> Also I'd bet the mods would probably find people who over report shit, whinge and moan more of a hassle, wolfman_120



Fix-o-rama


----------



## Garfield (Feb 23, 2009)

Spy_Smasher said:


> I love all members equally.


For a cop, you're a bad liar...


----------



## Felt (Feb 24, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> Check out whose under you now



Pretty sneaky sis.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Feb 24, 2009)

argh...so this is where the elite ninjas hang out...argh


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 24, 2009)

There be pirates here too Ark me lad


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Feb 24, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> There be pirates here too Ark me lad



argh...but not nearly enought pirates as there should...argh


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 24, 2009)

I have sekritly brainwashed 75% of the mods to revolt for the pirate cause if need be lad ... arrrgh


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Feb 24, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> I have sekritly brainwashed 75% of the mods to revolt for the pirate cause if need be lad ... arrrgh



argh...excelent....argh


----------



## wolfman_120 (Feb 24, 2009)

Ark, you're one man on this Forum that I will never understand


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Feb 24, 2009)

wolfman_120 said:


> Ark, you're one man on this Forum that I will never understand



argh....i am no man, i am a machine...argh, A PIRATE MACHINE....argh


----------



## sel (Feb 27, 2009)

Congrats Destroy_Musick on your return to the MD


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 27, 2009)

nicotine and gravy


----------



## Hiroshi (Mar 11, 2009)

Congrats to _Chainer_, our new Naruto Battledome Moderator!!


----------



## Esponer (Mar 11, 2009)

Never heard of him.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 11, 2009)

Congrats to the new BD mod Chainer. ^___^

May people start to fear him.


----------



## Chainer (Mar 11, 2009)

Haha thanks.

And none need fear me . . . though I may take up Esponer's habit of calling people 'darling' randomly.


----------



## Starrk (Mar 11, 2009)

Congratulations Chainer.

*is biding his time for the inevitable*


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 11, 2009)

Who is this new mod?


----------



## Starrk (Mar 11, 2009)

*shrugs*


----------



## Memos (Mar 11, 2009)

Congrats Chainer. You've got your work cut out for you

*goes to Battledome to spam Obito topics*


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Mar 11, 2009)

*Also goes to Battledome to spam Obito topics*


----------



## Starrk (Mar 11, 2009)

*goes to watch*


----------



## wolfman_120 (Mar 11, 2009)

Congrats Chainer. I envy your ability to answer everybody's "What Chapter..." questions


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Mar 11, 2009)

Stark said:


> *goes to watch*


You know, I really _should_ make it a policy to troll the new mods. 

It'd be like training.


----------



## Starrk (Mar 11, 2009)

Train them to be nervous when they know you're close?


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 11, 2009)

We need a refresh on the Gokuh vs Superman debate, someone go make a thread.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 11, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> We need a refresh on the Gokuh vs Superman debate, someone go make a thread.



Even I know that probably wouldn't go well in a Naruto Battledome section...given that the fights are supposed to be related to Naruto characters


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 11, 2009)

Nuh Uh! There is like the outskirts battledome!


----------



## Felt (Mar 11, 2009)

I think this is the first time i can say that I don't know who that is! 

Congrats, whoever you are!

Although the battledome is a strange place it seems, the members don't tend to come out very often, it's like its own forum.


----------



## Hiroshi (Mar 11, 2009)

^ Are you insulting me Hollie!?


----------



## Memos (Mar 11, 2009)

Hollie said:


> I think this is the first time i can say that I don't know who that is!
> 
> Congrats, whoever you are!
> 
> Although the battledome is a strange place it seems, the members don't tend to come out very often, it's like its own forum.



The light and the logic exhibited in the rest of the forum scares them. It's like the Maggots Nest in there.


----------



## Felt (Mar 11, 2009)

How was I insulting you?


----------



## Hiroshi (Mar 11, 2009)

^ You said that the BD was strange. I find that insulting to me personally.  

Also, congrats to our new Library mod, _Yondaime_!!!


----------



## Felt (Mar 11, 2009)

Didn't mean to be 


and congrats Yondaime!!!  

I'm glad we've had some appointments this thread was looking dead.  Though they are in sections I never visit


----------



## Memos (Mar 11, 2009)

Lol, Congrats Yondaime. Nice timing.


----------



## wolfman_120 (Mar 11, 2009)

Congratulations Yondaime


----------



## Mider T (Mar 11, 2009)

Yondaime is the new mod huh?  Strange but congrats nonetheless.

Next up, FC (awesome timing too)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 11, 2009)

Congrats to Yondaime on becoming mod of the Library.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Mar 11, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Next up, FC (awesome timing too)


What makes you say this?


----------



## Starrk (Mar 12, 2009)

Because it's time I became a mod.

I like Lunie.


----------



## E (Mar 12, 2009)

oh shit it's srs? 

i thought it was one of those "gaara the uchiha" stunts


----------



## Felt (Mar 12, 2009)

gaara the uchiha was a stunt?


----------



## Mider T (Mar 12, 2009)

Gaara is stuntin on Uchihas?  Can't say I'm surprised.



Spy_Smasher said:


> What makes you say this?



Nice try


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 12, 2009)

Woot, congratulations to Chainer and Yondaime. May they service us well in all ways.


----------



## KamiKazi (Mar 12, 2009)

congrats yondaime and chainer


----------



## Kairi (Mar 12, 2009)

Congratz Yondaime, even though its cause of you i'm in jail


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Mar 20, 2009)

Next up is ...


----------



## Memos (Mar 20, 2009)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Next up is ...



If only I wasn't tired of making "you aren't a real mod" jokes, I would be saying they should make you a mod.


----------



## Starrk (Mar 20, 2009)

Next should be me.

What section needs a mod?


----------



## Felt (Mar 20, 2009)

Stark said:


> What section needs a mod?



Outskirts Trading Post and Anbu Central


----------



## Starrk (Mar 20, 2009)

I don't think I'd be good for those,


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 20, 2009)

Make an anti mod!


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Mar 20, 2009)

Stark said:


> I don't think I'd be good for those,


They take a special kind of ... skill.



Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Make an anti mod!


Someone with mod powers whose goal is to destroy the forums?

We already have one of those. >_>


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 20, 2009)

Tazmo and Mbxx doesnt count :c


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 20, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Tazmo and Mbxx doesnt count :c


----------



## Mider T (Mar 20, 2009)

I will not enter the new decade as a non-staff member!


----------



## Felt (Mar 20, 2009)

Suicide is the only option.


----------



## Yondaime (Mar 20, 2009)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Next up is ...


 Mider T of course.


----------



## Countach (Mar 20, 2009)

i need more powers, so i can oppress tachi in more places


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 20, 2009)

You hardly oppress, you're more like a mild nuisance


----------



## geG (Mar 20, 2009)

so what's the story with Yondaime? Was he already planned to become a mod and then just by coincidence the stuff in the manga happened at the same time?


----------



## Starrk (Mar 20, 2009)

If it's not going to be me, than I nominate Mider T.

Banana Pimp Mod.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Mar 20, 2009)

Geg said:


> so what's the story with Yondaime? Was he already planned to become a mod and then just by coincidence the stuff in the manga happened at the same time?


Yup. **


----------



## fraj (Mar 20, 2009)

Geg said:


> so what's the story with Yondaime? Was he already planned to become a mod and then just by coincidence the stuff in the manga happened at the same time?



I thought it was more like a bet. Yondaime said if Yondaime comes back then mod me else leave me as it is. And he won, simple as that.


----------



## Countach (Mar 20, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> You hardly oppress, you're more like a mild nuisance



:ho...


----------



## Starrk (Mar 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I should have made a bet about Stark being the Primera.


----------



## Memos (Mar 20, 2009)

Stark said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I should have made a bet about Stark being the Primera.



You did, just with the wrong people.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 20, 2009)

Geg said:


> so what's the story with Yondaime? Was he already planned to become a mod and then just by coincidence the stuff in the manga happened at the same time?



Yeah, we were already planning to mod both him and Chainer at the same time. Right as we were in the process of doing so the manga happens to have Yondaime show up so that made it even more awesome.


----------



## Starrk (Mar 20, 2009)

I had this username prior to chapter 339.


----------



## Yondaime (Mar 20, 2009)

Jetstorm said:


> Yeah, we were already planning to mod both him and Chainer at the same time. Right as we were in the process of doing so the manga happens to have Yondaime show up so that made it even more awesome.


Aww Jet, you ruined all of the fun. I wanted to lurk and read more crazy theories.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 20, 2009)

I refuse to believe that and have already come up with several outlandish theories in my head, that hopefully don't turn to mush (no pun intended)

I'll mod wherever you need me to mod, I'm all over the place anyway even if I don't post there.


----------



## Starrk (Mar 20, 2009)

I'll just mod my User Control Panel while I wait.


----------



## Crowe (Mar 20, 2009)

We have THREEnew super moderators to replace Kagakusha, hef and Orochimaru.

_halfhearted_

_Hiroshi_

_Kribaby_


----------



## Mider T (Mar 20, 2009)

Congrats to them, both of them are extremely hard workers.

Whatever happened to Kaga?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 21, 2009)

Congrats to our new super mods. 

Kaga is busy with med school.


----------



## Crowe (Mar 21, 2009)

*adds _Kribaby_ *


----------



## Yondaime (Mar 21, 2009)

Oh yeah, Smod celebration party at my house.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 21, 2009)

*cracks open a few bottles*


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 21, 2009)

Congrats to Halfhearted and Kribaby both. We at the Bleach Section certainly hope they don't forget us in the joy of their newfound powers.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Mar 21, 2009)

... smods! I know none of you were expecting that.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 21, 2009)

Promotions!!!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 21, 2009)

Best catch up Spy. You don't want Kri hitting admin before you do


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Mar 21, 2009)

Have no fear. Kribaby's unsuitability for the job will soon become evident ... as mine so clearly is already.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 21, 2009)

Doesn't that just make you more suitable


----------



## Sin (Mar 21, 2009)

Spy is obviously going to make the jump from mod to Mbxx. 

Congrats Hiro  

Not sure what I think about the other two...


----------



## wolfman_120 (Mar 21, 2009)

Congratulations to the new S-Mods. Haven't seen an S-Mod promotion in awhile


----------



## Felt (Mar 21, 2009)

Congrats you 3 

We can finally have the hh smod party


----------



## Countach (Mar 21, 2009)

why was my name left off the list 


i blame hollie, and pek just because this thread lacks giraffe sex


----------



## Para (Mar 21, 2009)

and then

purple

everywhere

...

congrats btw


----------



## E (Mar 21, 2009)

very well deserved promotions to kri and half


----------



## Raiden (Mar 21, 2009)

Congratulations, Hiroshi and HH :]


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 21, 2009)

wolfman_120 said:


> Congratulations to the new S-Mods. Haven't seen an S-Mod promotion in awhile



It has been a little over 5 months to be exact.


----------



## Memos (Mar 21, 2009)

Jetstorm said:


> It has been a little over 5 months to be exact.



Who was the last promotion?


----------



## Hiroshi (Mar 21, 2009)

^ Jetstorm and Naruko.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 21, 2009)

Congratulations to the whole lot of ya'll. X3


----------



## Starrk (Mar 21, 2009)

Another congratulations for ya.


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 21, 2009)

Countach said:


> why was my name left off the list
> 
> 
> i blame hollie, and pek just because this thread lacks giraffe sex


Gtfo 

I don't ever want to see that damn giraffe again


----------



## Countach (Mar 21, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Gtfo
> 
> I don't ever want to see that damn giraffe again



DO HO HO 


ONCE YOU SEE YOU CANT UNSEE


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Mar 21, 2009)

argh...congrats lad, now we have a man on the inside...argh


----------



## mootz (Mar 30, 2009)

*takes notes on new promotions*

interesting thread, congratz and things should be in order where deserved


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 31, 2009)

April fools is coming up. 

PLEASE DONT ALLOW GENESIS TO DO SHIT.

Let Spy Master have a go at it


----------



## Felt (Mar 31, 2009)

Congrats to Geg on Adminship!


----------



## geG (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks hollie!


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 31, 2009)

Amazing Gegging, Geg!


----------



## Mider T (Apr 2, 2009)

Well the staff was surprisingly quiet this April Fool's...


----------



## Felt (Apr 2, 2009)

Fun is against the rules.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 2, 2009)

Row, row, blurble, blurble.


----------



## Felt (Apr 2, 2009)

The sounds of a bad rower.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 2, 2009)

Heh. The canoe went under.


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 2, 2009)

The golden sphere descended and pushed us into darkness.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Apr 2, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> The golden sphere descended and pushed us into darkness.



argh...and then pirates, millions of them....argh


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 2, 2009)

Aye we plunder coastal villages in the dark matey.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 3, 2009)

Up next is ... nothing.

We've got no one under discussion.


----------



## Felt (Apr 3, 2009)

Sounds exciting!


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 3, 2009)

Let us discuss making Heero an admin.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm tired of seeing my name misspelled.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 3, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Let us discuss making Heero an admin.


You want the Akatsuki skin back, eh?


----------



## geG (Apr 3, 2009)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Up next is ... nothing.
> 
> We've got no one under discussion.



In before like 5 people get modded at once


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 3, 2009)

Spy_Smasher said:


> You want the Akatsuki skin back, eh?


Himself and Gene runs a tight ship.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 3, 2009)

Geg said:


> In before like 5 people get modded at once


I have destroyed what little credibility I once had. 



Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Himself and Gene runs a tight ship.


Tight ships are for ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). If my ship isn't burning, taking on water and under attack by pirates, I'm not interested.


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 3, 2009)

Me and Ark are invading


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 3, 2009)

Now you're talking.


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 4, 2009)

Ark, Hollie me mateys, let us rally the rest of the crew and plunder the booty of NF


----------



## E (Apr 4, 2009)

i heard something about plundering booty and i came


----------



## Mider T (Apr 10, 2009)

E said:


> i heard something about plundering booty and i came


----------



## Felt (Apr 10, 2009)

I've now come to understand that if I see Mider T, E, Spy_Spasher or Tachikoma_Pilot as the last poster in this thread it means that nothing has happened.


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 10, 2009)

Hollie


----------



## Felt (Apr 10, 2009)

Well it's true.  We are the cancer of this thread.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 10, 2009)

I am the cancer of this whole subforum.


----------



## Felt (Apr 10, 2009)

With a very low survival rate.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 10, 2009)

I am malignant and highly agressive.


----------



## Hiroshi (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm posting something important.


----------



## Yondaime (Apr 10, 2009)

Oh man, this is priceless. Look for my username.

here for your salvation from looking like a total douche


----------



## Crowe (Apr 10, 2009)

adminship is boring.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 10, 2009)

You can forfeit it to me then.


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 10, 2009)

mistah pek said:


> adminship is boring.


Where is my lunch!!!!!!!

Hollie im fixing up the pic for your contest :3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 10, 2009)

Yondaime said:


> Oh man, this is priceless. Look for my username.
> 
> Heaven's Slaughter



You all were spamming


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 10, 2009)

Yondaime said:


> Oh man, this is priceless. Look for my username.
> 
> Link removed


And people say I've changed since I was modded.
Link removed


----------



## Felt (Apr 10, 2009)

Spy_Smasher said:


> And people say I've changed since I was modded.
> Link removed



Link removed


----------



## Countach (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 10, 2009)

Fucking hell D:


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 10, 2009)

At least it was on topic ...


----------



## Countach (Apr 10, 2009)

just trying to add some class to this place


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 10, 2009)

*sighs*

I remember my pre mod days fondly...

Hopscotch
Hopscotch
Hopscotch


----------



## Taxman (Apr 10, 2009)

mistah pek said:


> adminship is boring.



of course it must be boring when I'm doing the work...


----------



## Crowe (Apr 10, 2009)

90% of the requested work is regarding rep and I can't use WYSIWYG with Opera for some reason so I thought it'd be more or less hopeless to be pasting reputations without linking posts. Firefox is a no-no as it is extremely slow.

Though doing request isn't much fun anyway. *sigh*


----------



## Yondaime (Apr 10, 2009)

Hold on, why are you on the Opera browser then?


----------



## Crowe (Apr 10, 2009)

Opera is much faster then Firefox, at least for me. I can have 7 tabs up without it lagging and it loads the pages much faster then Firefox, which also freezes if I have 3 tabs open. Super laptop neeh?!

I should be back to my old computer in a week though


----------



## Elle (Apr 10, 2009)

^_^ How is Opera's 'bookmarking' system? Is it easily managed? (thinking along the lines of organizing, sorting etc...).  I very much like Safari but the Bookmark system is abysmal .


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 10, 2009)

I've pretty much settled on 4 browsers:

Firefox for most uses.
IE for those sites that just refuse to work properly with anything else.
Chrome for flash-heavy sites.
Opera for heavy uploading.


----------



## Elle (Apr 10, 2009)

^_^ I use Firefox as well for most everything and IE for those sites that refuse or are coerced in to work(ing) properly with anything else.  I like Safari (for pc) because of the clean style,fonts and overall look (I can be shallow like that ) but the functionality isn't all that comprehensive.  Haven't tried Chrome yet but have heard good things.


----------



## Crowe (Apr 10, 2009)

Elle said:


> ^_^ How is Opera's 'bookmarking' system? Is it easily managed? (thinking along the lines of organizing, sorting etc...).  I very much like Safari but the Bookmark system is abysmal .


It's fairly well done. ?Took me some time to find the "easy" way, which is by pressing a little button on the left top side which gets you a side menu with 
"Bookmarks"
"widgets"
"Notes
"Transfers"(downloads=
"History"
"Contacts"
"Chat"(Built in IRC)

I really like the speed dial though. When you open a new tab, you can choose to have it show speed dial basically 9 "bookmarks". Bookmark the 9 sites you visit the most and you'll have an easy time surfing.

The right click/left click is a bit annoying at first but you get used to it. The lack of WYSIWYG is pretty bad though if you are used to using it on forums :]


----------



## Memos (Apr 10, 2009)

mistah pek said:


> The right click/left click is a bit annoying at first but you get used to it. The lack of *WYSIWYG* is pretty bad though if you are used to using it on forums :]



Can someone tell me what the bolded stands for?

---

The "favourites" function on IE is very easy to use and helpful for me to give it up so I use IE and FF as much as each other. I find FF to be much more reliable.

I've never really tried many others apart from Safari which was alright.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 10, 2009)

What
You
See 
Is
What
You
Get


----------



## Memos (Apr 10, 2009)

Obvious when you know the answer. Thanks.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Apr 10, 2009)

argh...i be hijaking this thread, hand over yer booty and perhaps only a fiew walk the plank...argh


----------



## Elle (Apr 10, 2009)

mistah pek said:


> It's fairly well done. ?Took me some time to find the "easy" way, which is by pressing a little button on the left top side which gets you a side menu with
> "Bookmarks"
> "widgets"
> "Notes
> ...



Thanks for the info.  The 'speed dial' concept sounds interesting.  One of the main features I like about Firefox is that you can add the shortcuts to your fave sites on your browser display ex:



Would be great if we could pick and choose the features/functionality for our browsers XD.  Plan to check out both Opera and Chrome.


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 10, 2009)

Mai lady. Mai honey.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 10, 2009)

I fondly remember my pre-mod days.



Hollie said:


> I've now come to understand that if I see Mider T, E, Spy_Spasher or Tachikoma_Pilot as the last poster in this thread it means that nothing has happened.



Quite the opposite actually


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 10, 2009)

I remember back before I was Admin, it wasnt fun.


----------



## Memos (Apr 10, 2009)

You guys are losers who have not achieved anything in your real lives and so have come to an internet forum about a retarded, colour-blind kid and have not and will not ever achieve anything here either. You should just go ahead and quit the forums and then life so you can save yourselves and more importantly, us, the trouble of ignoring you and your dumbass illusions.

Tachi....i'm talking to you.


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 10, 2009)

Oh you 

/dies 

Night Kusu :3


----------



## Felt (Apr 12, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Quite the opposite actually



Oh I agree, it's more interesting.  But what I meant is we have no relevance to the topic...


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 12, 2009)

There is a topic besides talking about the duct tape pekster hides under his bed?


----------



## Garfield (Apr 24, 2009)

Ok enough with the constant hiring, there needs to be some mod firings...excuse me, layoffs, now. I mean come on aren't you guys hit with the economic depression as well?


----------



## Felt (Apr 24, 2009)

Jetstorm stepped down, so your wish has been granted.


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 24, 2009)

Lets all gang up on Tazmo.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 24, 2009)

Adee said:


> Ok enough with the constant hiring, there needs to be some mod firings...excuse me, layoffs, now. I mean come on aren't you guys hit with the economic depression as well?



We're recession proof.


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 24, 2009)

Not even the games industry is recession proof.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 24, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Not even the games industry is recession proof.



Healthcare is recession proof and it can be argued that we provide therapeutic services or at the very least keep people here heavily dependent as though we were a drug


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 24, 2009)

I played Dokapon Kingdom for 3 weeks straight after it was released, that was a drug


----------



## Garfield (Apr 24, 2009)

Wait till Shunsui comes with a hard intention Kira 
This organization _must_ run in profit!


----------



## Mider T (Apr 29, 2009)

Some lost all their rep in the green-market crash, others are addicted.


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 29, 2009)

penis                     .


----------



## Renegade (Apr 29, 2009)

Am I mod yet?


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 29, 2009)

Only after you post your penis covered in mustard and cheese


----------



## Renegade (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 29, 2009)

That looks pretty damn delicious


----------



## Renegade (Apr 29, 2009)

I get that a lot.


----------



## Iria (Apr 29, 2009)

is that meat wrapped in fries on a stick?

:vomit


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 29, 2009)

Phoenix said:


> is that win wrapped in belief on a spaceship?


Awesome isnt it?


----------



## Renegade (Apr 29, 2009)

You can't mask that inquiring fascination from me, Phoenix.


----------



## Garfield (Apr 30, 2009)

When did Onigiri get remodded?


----------



## Gaara no Jutsu (Apr 30, 2009)

i am an hero of this thread.


----------



## martryn (Apr 30, 2009)

Something important happen?  Why are people posting in my thread again?


----------



## Not Spy Smasher (May 4, 2009)

Mods are ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Renegade (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Tachikoma (May 5, 2009)

Not Spy Smasher said:


> Mods are ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## C-Moon (May 5, 2009)

When a Jizz dupe is banned, is it placed in the Banned Users group or does he have a user group just for the dupes?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 5, 2009)

Just regular Banned Users.


----------



## Mider T (May 6, 2009)

Jizz banned group.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 27, 2009)

Been a while since we had any new mod action. Oh? What's that?


----------



## Yondaime (May 27, 2009)

Oh, I forgot this thread. Congrats to e-nat on becoming a Fanart mod. :WOW

spoiler

Go wild.


----------



## Felt (May 27, 2009)

congrats whoever that may be!


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 27, 2009)

Congratulations, enjoy your time modding the lovely fanworks section. X3


----------



## Memos (May 27, 2009)

Congratulations.

I'm looking forward to certain people whining about how she was modded with such a low post count


----------



## Vanity (May 27, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> I'm looking forward to certain people whining about how she was modded with such a low post count



I don't think 1k is a low post count. It's enough to be a Senior Member. Also, people with high post count won't necessarily make better mods....some people with high post count possibly spammed to get there anyway. The only thing that post count proves is that you're online here a lot. That's all it does really. I don't know why anyone would complain about something like that. Do they think people with more posts deserve to be mods or something? There's no such thing as 'deserving' to be a mod really. XD People should stop caring about who's modded and who isn't unless the mods mod someone who's a total troll or something.

As far as post count goes....well if the person only has like 100 posts it would be pretty weird for them to be modded I guess since I'd just wonder how active they'd be(unless they're mostly active in a section like Fanclubs where post count doesn't count so they're actually way more active than it seems). The thing is that if someone has low post count....well, maybe ALL those posts of theirs were gained in that one section they were just made a mod of. So really, they don't even have low post count in that section then. XD I have a lot of posts but my posts are kind of combined across the wide span of a lot of sections of NF....not condensed in one specific section like most of the people that are modded. I mean I've pretty much never seen e-nat outside of the Fanart section there.

I recognize her. She's a really good artist. I've commented on her artworks a number of times in the past.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 27, 2009)

One day we'll mod someone with 5 postcounts. The reaction will be something for the ages.


----------



## Memos (May 27, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> One day we'll mod someone with 5 postcounts. The reaction will be something for the ages.



My post above will lead to a revolution and no one will care anymore.


Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> As far as post count goes....well if the person only has like 100 posts it would be pretty weird for them to be modded I guess since I'd just wonder how active they'd be(unless they're mostly active in a section like Fanclubs where post count doesn't count so they're actually way more active than it seems). The thing is that if someone has low post count....well, maybe ALL those posts of theirs were gained in that one section they were just made a mod of. So really, they don't even have low post count in that section then. XD *I have a lot of posts but my posts are kind of combined across the wide span of a lot of sections of NF....not condensed in one specific section like most of the people that are modded*. I mean I've pretty much never seen e-nat outside of the Fanart section there.


And that's why you haven't been modded yet. You should stick to one section and not come out. Ever.


----------



## Vanity (May 27, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> One day we'll mod someone with 5 postcounts. The reaction will be something for the ages.



Well if that ever did actually happen I'm sure people would have the right to wonder how the mods could judge someone's character based on only a few experiences. XD

If someone has made a lot of posts and none of them have ever gotten the person banned....well it should prove that the person is at least not a troll and that you probably won't have to worry about them ever being a troll.

But that factor and also sort of activity factor are all that post count really matters for. In the long run it's a very minor thing.



Kusuriuri said:


> And that's why you haven't been modded yet. You should stick to one section and not come out. Ever.



I don't even want to be a mod. XD I did at one time but it was a long time ago now and either way, I never changed my posting style to try to be one. I just do what I would do normally and post the way I would normally.


----------



## wolfman_120 (May 27, 2009)

I wait for the day people finally understand Post Count and Rep have shit all with how people are Modded

CJ, put an inactive Noobs name forward one day with little to no Posts and Mod him, and see if he actually returns to the Forum to find out what's happened

Also, congratulations to E-Nat


----------



## Vanity (May 27, 2009)

wolfman_120 said:


> I wait for the day people finally understand Post Count and Rep have shit all with how people are Modded
> 
> CJ, put an inactive Noobs name forward one day and Mod him, and see if he actually returns to the Forum to find out what's happened
> 
> Also, congratulations to E-Nat



You forgot to mention join date. That has nothing to do with it either.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 27, 2009)

I was modded beacause of my charm.


----------



## Memos (May 27, 2009)

Spy_Smasher said:


> I was modded beacause of my charm.



Was part of the deal that they would keep it?


----------



## Chainer (May 27, 2009)

Am I still the youngest (post-wise) mod? 

(I was modded with 770~ posts.)


----------



## Vanity (May 27, 2009)

Chainer said:


> Am I still the youngest (post-wise) mod?
> 
> (I was modded with 770~ posts.)



I bet when NF first came to be, people were modded with less post count than that. No one would have even had high post count when this place first started.


----------



## wolfman_120 (May 27, 2009)

Some people may have been Modded with less Posts back in the old days when hitting multiples of 100 were benchmarks


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 27, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Was part of the deal that they would keep it?


Gooba got it.


----------



## Mider T (May 27, 2009)

^I must've had too much for the staff huh?


Kira Yamato said:


> One day we'll mod someone with 5 postcounts. The reaction will be something for the ages.



You want me to reset my post count?  That's an odd way of saying it?


----------



## sel (May 27, 2009)

Back in the old old days though, off topic and fanclub posts counted, no?


----------



## wolfman_120 (May 27, 2009)

Off-Topic Bar and Grill became the Plaza, didn't it? 

There is the Chatterbox though now, so I guess that some Off-Topic Threads don't count anymore, but some still do which fit the Plaza criteria

Don't remember Fanclubs counting though


----------



## Esponer (May 27, 2009)

Chainer said:


> Am I still the youngest (post-wise) mod?
> 
> (I was modded with 770~ posts.)


Of the last few years, I think. Quite a bit less than I had – I think I had 1200–1400, but it might have been more than that.

sel, how many did you have?


----------



## Elle (May 27, 2009)

Yondaime said:


> Oh, I forgot this thread. Congrats to e-nat on becoming a Fanart mod. :WOW
> 
> Here, have a photo of my baby.
> 
> Go wild.



Congrats hun - you'll be a wonderful mod


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 27, 2009)

I was modded for my beautiful sets and flawless speling abilities. Oh, and my staying power.


----------



## Mider T (May 27, 2009)

wolfman_120 said:


> Some people may have been Modded with less Posts back in the old days when hitting multiples of 100 were benchmarks



Certain members hit 100 within a day.



sel said:


> Back in the old old days though, off topic and fanclub posts counted, no?



Convos and Agony


----------



## Felt (May 28, 2009)

Esponer said:


> Of the last few years, I think. Quite a bit less than I had ? I think I had 1200?1400, but it might have been more than that.
> 
> sel, how many did you have?



I'm pretty sure he had 10k+ posts


----------



## Tachikoma (May 28, 2009)

Hurt me more snake!


----------



## Garfield (May 28, 2009)

I bet tazmo was modded for his money


----------



## wolfman_120 (May 28, 2009)

Adee said:


> I bet tazmo was modded for his money



Or for being Canadian


----------



## Yondaime (May 28, 2009)

I was modded for being just so damn awesome, though feel free to theorize on the subject.


----------



## Felix (May 28, 2009)

Yondaime said:


> I was modded for being just so damn awesome, though feel free to theorize on the subject.



Tell us more about it


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 28, 2009)

That's why you'll never be a forum super hero.

EDIT: Too late, bitch, we all saw your post!


----------



## Felix (May 28, 2009)

Spy_Smasher said:


> That's why you'll never be a forum super hero.
> 
> EDIT: Too late, bitch, we all saw your post!



Some limits are simply, unattainable
Wait, what are you talking about


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 28, 2009)

I was talking to that sneaky bastard Adee, who has since deleted his post.


----------



## Tachikoma (May 28, 2009)

I just deleted a chicken mc'nugget >:**(


----------



## Garfield (May 28, 2009)

Look who showed who up now


----------



## Memos (May 28, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> I just deleted a chicken mc'nugget >:**(



McNuggets don't contain chicken, n00b.


----------



## Felix (May 28, 2009)

Adee said:


> Look who showed who up now



Quoting before Ninja delete


----------



## Tachikoma (May 28, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> McNuggets don't contain chicken, n00b.


I just deleted a processed goo McNugget.


----------



## Felix (May 28, 2009)

I have achieved 5,000 posts
Eh...


----------



## Renegade (May 29, 2009)

Look! A spy!


----------



## Garfield (May 30, 2009)

Binary's finally mod.


----------



## Felt (May 30, 2009)

what. the. shit.


----------



## Chainer (May 30, 2009)

Congratulations to Binary!


----------



## Binary (May 30, 2009)

yay me!


----------



## Felix (May 30, 2009)

This thread is not about Villains


----------



## Garfield (May 30, 2009)

What's with Tazmo being so active today 
Did he finish his exams or something?


----------



## Vanity (May 30, 2009)

adee said:


> What's with Tazmo being so active today
> Did he finish his exams or something?



I just hope he's not going to close NF. XD

I saw Tazmo viewing my profile yesterday. I think he just came over to it from Jeanne's profile.


----------



## Tachikoma (May 30, 2009)

I think he wants to scare himself sober.


----------



## martryn (May 30, 2009)

Congrats on Chainer making mod?  Whoever the fuck he is.


----------



## Vanity (May 30, 2009)

martryn said:


> Congrats on Chainer making mod?  Whoever the fuck he is.



Chainer's been a mod for a while now.


----------



## Esponer (May 30, 2009)

Joe's been a mod since March?

So it turns out KY is more of a ninja than me.


----------



## martryn (May 30, 2009)

> Joe's been a mod since March…



Congrats March for being a month where Chainer was made a mod?  Congrats Deidara freak chick for having more rep than I do?  Congrats Esponer for still being English?  

Fuck, guys, it's my thread, I'll say what I want.


----------



## Mider T (May 30, 2009)

So what's the whole deal with Zaru being banned and deadvisored and Jetstorm not being smod anymore?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 30, 2009)

Jetstorm stepped down because he's weak.

Zaru...
There's a thread about it in the blender somewhere.


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 30, 2009)

Mider T said:


> So what's the whole deal with Zaru being banned and deadvisored and Jetstorm not being smod anymore?



_"Itachi: But that was only half of the story.
The transplant also gave birth to a completely new eye technique..."_

^For Zaru.

I was wondering about Jetstorm myself, now I know.


----------



## Vanity (May 30, 2009)

I can't even see the Blender.


----------



## Yondaime (May 30, 2009)

I can't see the Konoha Library.


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 30, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> I can't even see the Blender.



To summarize:

Zaru edited a post of Binary's, filling it with flames and spoilers, and moved it into the HoU.

Binary was going to be banned, but the behavior was suspicious, so the staff had Esponer and S_S investigate.

They found a crapload of inconsistencies, so they suspected power abuse.

Zaru eventually admitted to it. He was stripped of his advisor rank, and banned for three weeks.

Binary became an Smod, and then later a regular section mod.

This is assuming this isn't all part of some larger troll.



Yondaime said:


> I can't see the Konoha Library.



lolwat.


----------



## Vanity (May 30, 2009)

Wow I thought that maybe stuff like that would be confidential or something.

I still remember when Genesis was banned and it turned out to just be some joke.


----------



## Memos (May 30, 2009)

First Tsurugi said:


> To summarize:
> 
> Zaru edited a post of Binary's, filling it with flames and spoilers, and moved it into the HoU.
> 
> ...



I still think the staff were in on it to make the thread. Zaru is probably just in the same banned group as Suzuhiko is and still has his powers.


----------



## Mider T (May 31, 2009)

Why is Binary given mod powers though?

Also, I think Zaru just admits what he does because he gets bored that nobody finds him out.  I did see something funny about his post count one time but thought it was just me.


----------



## Memos (May 31, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Why is Binary given mod powers though?
> 
> Also, I think Zaru just admits what he does because he gets bored that nobody finds him out.  I did see something funny about his post count one time but thought it was just me.



Does Binary have actual mod powers though? Also, he is listed only as mod of Konoha Sasnitation which means even if he did have powers, he wouldn't have them in any section where people post, hence, they are useless. This is a massive troll on the Blender. Think about who is involved and how it is so conveniant.

And unless i'm very much mistaken, section mods can't edit post count, only admins can.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 31, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Also, I think Zaru just admits what he does because he gets bored that nobody finds him out.


Not this time. Despite what it says in the Blender thread (which was constructed for maximum lulz), he was caught. Taxman even figured out all the postcount stuff before Zaru copped to it.

Still a good prank.

EDIT: Poor memos' tiny brain. Binary does have powers. Certain sections like Telegrams and Blender don't show up in the Forum Leaders profile. Look at Hexa for an example.

As for the postcount thing, Zaru did it by copying posts and merging threads over and over in the Landfill. Any mod with sanitation powers could do it, if they wanted to spend the time.


----------



## Memos (May 31, 2009)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Not this time. Despite what it says in the Blender thread (which was constructed for maximum lulz), he was caught. Taxman even figured out all the postcount stuff before Zaru copped to it.
> 
> Still a good prank.



So, section mods can edit post count?


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 31, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I still think the staff were in on it to make the thread. Zaru is probably just in the same banned group as Suzuhiko is and still has his powers.



Well, Tazmo's been on a lot recently, and the Akatsuki Skin has yet to be fixed, so... 



Mider T said:


> Why is Binary given mod powers though?



To punish/troll the Blender because Binary follows the rules to the point of being obnoxious about it.



> Also, I think Zaru just admits what he does because he gets bored that nobody finds him out.  I did see something funny about his post count one time but thought it was just me.



I think he mentioned he did it because everyone in the Blender was complaining about how boring things were.

But stuff like this is what makes him the legendary member that he is.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 31, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> So, section mods can edit post count?


See my edit.


----------



## Memos (May 31, 2009)

Spy_Smasher said:


> See my edit.



Ah, I see. That's one way of doing it

In that case, lol, Binary.


----------



## geG (May 31, 2009)

Binary does break the rules

When I reported him for it I was ignored


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 31, 2009)

Just keep an eye on mod postcounts. :ho Most of 'em probably didn't realize they could do it until Zaru showed them the way.

EDIT: Binary is under my personal protection, so he's untouchable.


----------



## Mider T (May 31, 2009)

Wait, Binary has control of the Sanitation?  So he could effectively build and break up members' post count like Zaru and forkshy did?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 31, 2009)

Well, like Zaru did. Forkshy had smod powers. He was much more powerful.


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 31, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Wait, Binary has control of the Sanitation?  So he could effectively build and break up members' post count like Zaru and forkshy did?



Almost every Mod has Sanitation powers.


----------



## Mider T (May 31, 2009)

^I'm not worried about almost every mod, I'm worried about Binary.

lol Never thought I'd say that


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 31, 2009)

Mider T said:


> ^I'm not worried about almost every mod, I'm worried about Binary.
> 
> lol Never thought I'd say that



Binary prides himself on not breaking rules.

There's nothing *little* to worry about.


----------



## Renegade (May 31, 2009)

First Tsurugi said:


> Link removed
> 
> ^For Zaru.
> 
> I was wondering about Jetstorm myself, now I know.


lol bullshit or not, that was an awesome read.



Renegade said:


> Look! A spy!


Pssh, spy smasher my ass.  

Way to miss a cue dude...


----------



## Felix (May 31, 2009)

I love these types of drama
It's one of the most exciting things that can happen to this forum, for that, we must salute Zaru for bringing us the lulz

A true hero in trying to get Binary banned...
But tragically failing


----------



## Esponer (May 31, 2009)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Just keep an eye on mod postcounts. :ho *Most of 'em probably didn't realize they could do it until Zaru showed them the way.*


For god's sake am I invisible? <mopes>


----------



## Felt (May 31, 2009)

I can see you.


----------



## Esponer (May 31, 2009)

I used the section mod post count cheat a year or more ago. Rob did it after that, too. Zaru did it _third_, and that's not counting anyone who was way, way before I became a mod!



			
				First Tsurugi said:
			
		

> Zaru eventually admitted to it. He was stripped of his advisor rank, and banned for three weeks.


On the matter of "Zaru gets to say he wasn't a coward", I find in favour of leaking staff info. The staff info in question: this bit isn't true. It did make his thread a bit more awesome though.


----------



## Garfield (May 31, 2009)

All this reminds me,
where's Genesis?

wow [gg]​_Hetalia​_Axis​_Powers​_-​_08-13​_[DVD]​_Batch


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 31, 2009)

Esponer said:


> For god's sake am I invisible? <mopes>


Not literally ...



Esponer said:


> ... Rob did it after that, too.


That's how I realized it could be done. I saw RK do it. 



> ... I find in favour of leaking staff info. The staff info in question: this bit isn't true. It did make his thread a bit more awesome though.


You just want everyone to think you're Detective Conan.


----------



## Binary (May 31, 2009)

.


----------



## Esponer (May 31, 2009)

Spy_Smasher said:


> You just want everyone to think you're Detective Conan.


Nah, it's actually unfair that no-one recognises your contribution to the process.


----------



## Binary (May 31, 2009)

You're both wonderful.


----------



## Memos (May 31, 2009)

Meh, even if I was wrong on the methods, I know i'm right that this is a troll. You can't fool me, Spy.


----------



## Esponer (May 31, 2009)

Binary said:


> You're both wonderful.


Are you still here? : /


----------



## Yondaime (May 31, 2009)

Who the hell is Binary?


----------



## Felix (May 31, 2009)

Your new fellow member of the Moderating team
Make your acquittance


----------



## Memos (May 31, 2009)

Felix said:


> Your new fellow member of the Moderating team
> Make your acquittance



Binary Fantasy 2: The quest for.....some shit or other.


----------



## Felix (May 31, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Binary Fantasy 2: The quest for.....some shit or other.



Binary Fantasy 2: The quest for HEX


----------



## Binary (May 31, 2009)

I have no idea what's going on.


----------



## Memos (May 31, 2009)

Binary said:


> I have no idea what's going on.



We're speaking of your legend. Shut up and listen.


----------



## Binary (May 31, 2009)

.


----------



## Memos (May 31, 2009)

Binary said:


> .



I thought I told you to shut your mouth. Don't post. Ever again. m'kay?


----------



## Binary (May 31, 2009)

I like the way you think you can boss me around.


----------



## Felix (May 31, 2009)

Binary legend started in the 20th century

In the morning he pisses everyone off
In the afternoon he pisses everyone off
In the evening, he pisses everyone off, with his pijamas on
Before Midnight, he drinks a cup of tea... and pisses everyone off


----------



## Binary (May 31, 2009)

Oh silly me, I posted.


----------



## Memos (May 31, 2009)

Felix said:


> Binary legend started in the 20th century
> 
> In the morning he pisses everyone off
> In the afternoon he pisses everyone off
> ...



All jokes aside. I like the guy. Am I the only one he doesn't piss off?


----------



## Felix (May 31, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> All jokes aside. I like the guy. Am I the only one he doesn't piss off?



Outside the Blender Binary does not do any damage at all
It's just that in the Blender, it's like that... wound you keep scratching and it only gets wider and more deep.


----------



## Renegade (May 31, 2009)

Couldn't his user title be considered a bannable offense...?


----------



## Memos (May 31, 2009)

Felix said:


> Outside the Blender Binary does not do any damage at all
> It's just that in the Blender, it's like that... wound you keep scratching and it only gets wider and more deep.



What does he actually do? Where does the hate cme from?

@Renegade: Mods can't be bann.....oh, wait....


----------



## Binary (May 31, 2009)

My user title was give to me by Vegeta.


Try harder next time.


----------



## Felix (May 31, 2009)

Vegata gave him that modfuck

Binary beat me to it


----------



## Renegade (May 31, 2009)

Then he should ban you _and_ himself on principle. 

Sorry guys that's all I got. ¯\(0_o)/¯


----------



## Felix (May 31, 2009)

Renegade said:


> Then he should ban you _and_ himself on principle.
> 
> Sorry guys that's all I got. ¯\(0_o)/¯



Vegeta is the ultimate Admin and Dark Prince
He can't ban himself

He did ban Binary a few weeks ago on a whim. To bad he came back


----------



## Binary (May 31, 2009)

Renagade, who are you?


----------



## Renegade (May 31, 2009)

Felix said:


> Vegeta is the ultimate Admin and Dark Prince
> He can't ban himself


I'm sure even Galactus' potential does not desist at self-infliction. 



Binary said:


> Renagade, who are you?


Kinda answered your own question.


----------



## geG (May 31, 2009)

adee said:


> All this reminds me,
> where's Genesis?



He basically left/stepped down. I think he said it was due to real life issues.

Lying to a few members by saying they were going to become mods may or may not have contributed though


----------



## Felix (May 31, 2009)

Genesis was one of the best trolls ever
His "goodbye" post was simply genius


----------



## Mider T (Jun 1, 2009)

^Nobody fell for it and Final Flash was much better.


----------



## Felix (Jun 7, 2009)

Mider T said:


> ^Nobody fell for it and Final Flash was much better.



Still, it was very well done even if it did not achieve the desired effect


----------



## Garfield (Jun 19, 2009)

Congrats Protoman.

Uncongrats Yondaime


----------



## Yondaime (Jun 19, 2009)

Uncongrats to what? I was never a mod. I was just there for the lulz of course.


----------



## wolfman_120 (Jun 19, 2009)

Stepping down? Hope you had a good run Yondy

Congrats Protoman


----------



## Esponer (Jun 19, 2009)

adee said:


> Congrats Protoman.
> 
> Uncongrats Yondaime


With the deepest respect, I must comment that I've never read a post with such a high density of _wrong_. Twice in four words. It's amazing, and I've read jplaya's posts.


----------



## wolfman_120 (Jun 19, 2009)

Esponer said:


> With the deepest respect, I must comment that I've never read a post with such a high density of _wrong_. Twice in four words. It's amazing, and I've read jplaya's posts.



Says a man who resumed regular Mod duties after being an Advisor


----------



## Felt (Jun 19, 2009)

Protoman is Chainer, he's been a mod for quite a while...


----------



## wolfman_120 (Jun 19, 2009)

Oh damn, I missed that >.<


----------



## Garfield (Jun 19, 2009)

Esponer said:


> With the deepest respect, I must comment that I've never read a post with such a high density of _wrong_. Twice in four words. It's amazing, and I've read jplaya's posts.


Link removed

And you're giving such mixed messages.
You're like the travelling salesman of mindfucking


----------



## Esponer (Jun 19, 2009)

wolfman_120 said:


> Says a man who resumed regular Mod duties after being an Advisor


Bonus if you can tell me how many times.

And that's not the point, he's still wrong twice in a funny way.



			
				adee said:
			
		

> And you're giving such mixed messages.
> You're like the travelling salesman of mindfucking


_Please_ can that be my next user title? It can't be mistaken for "tranny" so it's all good.


----------



## Yondaime (Jun 19, 2009)

So guys, I need a new home now. Will work for food.


----------



## Garfield (Jun 19, 2009)

Yondaime said:


> So guys, I need a new home now. Will work for food.


I heard there was an internship open at Esponer's Pooh Plus Plan


----------



## wolfman_120 (Jun 19, 2009)

Yondaime said:


> So guys, I need a new home now. Will work for food.



You can live with me if you like...





Esponer said:


> Bonus if you can tell me how many times.



4 times?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 21, 2009)

Soooooooooo...

You guys ready to admit to being Super-Villains now?


----------



## Yondaime (Jun 21, 2009)

Villains are usually cooler than the heroes anyway.


----------



## Vanity (Jun 21, 2009)

Yondaime said:


> Villains are usually cooler than the heroes anyway.



Yes they are. lol.

I'm going to get Final Villain rank soon.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 21, 2009)

Wait why was blondie demodded

IRL kicking in?


----------



## Yondaime (Jun 21, 2009)

Reznor toyed with my display after being "accused" of leaking.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 21, 2009)

Who would you leak to?


----------



## Yondaime (Jun 21, 2009)

No one. It was all lies.

No really, someone fix this already.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 21, 2009)

I'd fuck a cliff


----------



## Felix (Jun 21, 2009)

You can't trick us Yondaime
It's no coincidence that two Moderators from the Library are now Shadow Mods 

Are you guys trying to blend in the normal populace of the Library/Telegrams so you can catch everyone of guard?


----------



## Memos (Jun 21, 2009)

Felix said:


> You can't trick us Yondaime
> It's no coincidence that two Moderators from the Library are now Shadow Mods
> 
> Are you guys trying to blend in the normal populace of the Library/Telegrams so you can catch everyone of guard?



Hiro and Yondy: Hey guys, it's us...you know, the normal members who aren't mods anymore. So, anyone wanna raid the Society Library and rep each other?


----------



## Yondaime (Jun 21, 2009)

Wow, what purpose would a Shadow Mod even serve? It's not like a Super Moderator where you actually have something to do when you hide.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 21, 2009)

This has gotta be the most shaky year of the staff  Only a matter of time before an unknown member becomes some sort of super smod to lead the staff out of confusion.


----------



## Felix (Jun 21, 2009)

Mider T said:


> This has gotta be the most shaky year of the staff  Only a matter of time before an unknown member becomes some sort of super smod to lead the staff out of confusion.



Antony with NarHinism


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jun 26, 2009)

>_> **


----------



## Zaru (Jun 26, 2009)

Oh shi-

This is unexpected


----------



## Felt (Jun 26, 2009)

I think I'm missing something...


----------



## Yondaime (Jun 26, 2009)

How is that possible? SS said ">_>" and Zaru said "blah blah blah", basically signifying a promotion. But who's you ask?

>_> has obviously become a mod.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 26, 2009)

When >_> becomes an smod, change her name to <_<


----------



## Mider T (Jun 26, 2009)

^           _            ^


----------



## Esponer (Jun 26, 2009)

Spy_Smasher said:


> >_> **


I wish I could read super um tags. I want to know!


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 26, 2009)

One more police(wo)man wont make a difference.


----------



## Felix (Jun 26, 2009)

Spy Smasher is denying us SUPER INFORMATION


----------



## Mider T (Jun 26, 2009)

Hey guys, I'm a mod lol


----------



## Felix (Jun 28, 2009)

cool, mod me plx


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 28, 2009)

This is an obvious trap to get you guys to post your penises. Dont fall for it gais.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 28, 2009)

Back when I was a regular member, I would've never guess there was a "power abuse" button on here.


----------



## Chainer (Jun 28, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Back when I was a regular member, I would've never guess there was a "power abuse" button on here.



Are you kidding? It's my _favorite_.


----------



## Yondaime (Jun 28, 2009)

Why don't we let Mider into our secret lair?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 28, 2009)

Yondaime said:


> Why don't we let Mider into our secret lair?



I thought only Admins and Spysmasher were allowed in there?


----------



## Mider T (Jun 28, 2009)

Exceptions can be made, I am Mider T after all.


----------



## Yondaime (Jun 28, 2009)

You just turned me off of the idea.


----------



## martryn (Jun 28, 2009)

Hey, you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in this thread.  Shut the fuck up.  I'm trying to sleep and you're causing a big commotion for no reason.


----------



## Esponer (Jun 28, 2009)

martryn said:


> Hey, you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in this thread.  Shut the fuck up.  I'm trying to sleep and you're causing a big commotion for no reason.


What are you doing in here? You're lame enough, but... This ain't your style of lame.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 29, 2009)

Protoman said:


> Are you kidding? It's my _favorite_.


Megaman > Protoman > X > Bass.


----------



## martryn (Jun 29, 2009)

> What are you doing in here? You're lame enough, but... This ain't your style of lame.



I invented this thread.  And I come in here every now and again to check up on what random member I've never heard of has become mod this week.


----------



## Havoc (Jun 29, 2009)

What's it take to get modded around here?

End the racism.


----------



## Chainer (Jun 29, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Megaman > Protoman > X > Bass.



I like to dream too.



> What's it take to get modded around here?
> 
> End the racism.



Favors or recent spoilers. (Yondaime.)


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 29, 2009)

Protoman gets defeated by Rockman *everytime. *

Who the hell are you anyway noob?


----------



## Yondaime (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm sure he can ask you the same.


----------



## Felt (Jun 29, 2009)

Who are you?

Who am I?

Where am I?


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 29, 2009)

Protoman said:


> I like to dream too.






Yondaime said:


> I'm sure he can ask you the same.



No just the two of you.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jun 29, 2009)

You newbs are keeping me awake or something. I can't remember exactly, but it definitely means I'm important.


----------



## Memos (Jun 29, 2009)

You're certainly special.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 29, 2009)

I liek hurd you like to collect weird media ... 

I found a place to dload all 201 Sonic the Hedgehog comics.

EDIT: KUSO KUSO KUSO NINJA


----------



## Hiroshi (Jun 29, 2009)

Yondaime + Protoman in this thread = ultra fail.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 29, 2009)

Hiroshi! "!" 

By the way, why aren't we friends? You are a friend of Byakuya right?


----------



## Hiroshi (Jun 29, 2009)

Yep! I haven't talked to him on MSN in a while though... 

We can be friends if you want. But if you're my friend you have to hate Protoman and Yondaime.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 29, 2009)

Why can't we just all love each other

HUH


----------



## Felt (Jun 29, 2009)

I love you all.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 29, 2009)

That's the spirit hollie


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 29, 2009)

Hiroshi said:


> Yep! I haven't talked to him on MSN in a while though...
> 
> We can be friends if you want. But if you're my friend you have to hate Protoman and Yondaime.


I talked to him earlier, we lolled at Twitter and ..

Sepp Blatter, is this man retarded?





Zaru said:


> Why can't we just all love each other
> 
> HUH


Show me your boobs first 



Hollie said:


> I love you all.


Byakushie impersonator


----------



## Zaru (Jun 29, 2009)

Sorry, I only have pictures of other people's boobs. Even if my name is written on them, it's not me.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 29, 2009)

Then we cannot be friends


----------



## Memos (Jun 29, 2009)

Tachi, stop turning down pics of boobs. You'll never be a real man this way.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 29, 2009)

No you


----------



## Ral (Jun 29, 2009)

*lol.

Shit just got 10x more srs.*


----------



## Memos (Jun 29, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> No you


If only Zaru sent me pics of his fake boobs. 


Ral said:


> *lol.
> 
> Shit just got 10x more srs.*


Only 10?

wait, wut?


----------



## Ral (Jun 29, 2009)

*


Kusuriuri said:



			If only Zaru sent me pics of his fake boobs. 

Only 10?

wait, wut?
		
Click to expand...


Okay make it a million lulz.

[Indert mixed text here]
*


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 29, 2009)

Someone make Narutobangd a mod.


----------



## Felix (Jun 29, 2009)

Who?


----------



## Hiroshi (Jun 29, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Someone make Narutobangd a mod.


*only knows a narutofangd who is permabanned*


----------



## Zaru (Jun 29, 2009)

You mean narutofangd right


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 29, 2009)

No I actually mean Naruto*bangd*. It's something I started calling him to piss him off. 
Permed?


----------



## Yondaime (Jul 12, 2009)

Congrats to our new Smod _EvilMoogle. _

Applaud him.:WOW


----------



## Vanity (Jul 12, 2009)

Nice, moving up the ranks on my birthday.  It's a good day. Enjoy being an s-mod.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 12, 2009)

What about all the people who died today

"Nice, dying on my birthday "


Also lol evilmoogle


----------



## Vanity (Jul 12, 2009)

Zaru said:


> What about all the people who died today
> 
> "Nice, dying on my birthday "
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




Well Deidara died on my birthday in 2007. 




Anyway, I think it's sad when people die on my birthday though.


----------



## Kagakusha (Jul 12, 2009)

'grats (again) Moogley 

And happy bday KY


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 12, 2009)

ITT: Attention whoring.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jul 12, 2009)

Our new smod (gratz, moogle) was what this:



Yankee_Doodle said:


> >_> **



was about. That's how long it takes for us to make even bleedingly-obvious decisions. Believe it!


----------



## Yondaime (Jul 12, 2009)

T____T

See that? This represents Spy's adminship. Though it will take a while to make such a bleedingly-obvious decision. Just know it's coming soon.


----------



## Garfield (Jul 14, 2009)

prune the forums when you get there spy.
I dare you


----------



## Starrk (Jul 30, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you know that Prince Vlad and Bram Stoker were both born on my birthday, as well as Masashi Kishimoto? Beat that. 

Congrats on smodship, EvilMoogle.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jul 30, 2009)

We'll be getting a new OBD mod soon. It's weird being able to talk about that beforehand.


----------



## Countach (Aug 2, 2009)

Spy_Smasher said:


> We'll be getting a new OBD mod soon. It's weird being able to talk about that beforehand.



It better be Geg


----------



## Mider T (Aug 2, 2009)

Honestly, I thought it was going to be Stroev.  

Whoever it is, please don't make it Zetta or Grandmaster Kane.


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 2, 2009)

Countach said:


> It better be Geg


Ford Mustang 1969 > All your Countacheses.


----------



## Felt (Aug 2, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Ford Mustang 1969 > All your Countacheses.



I think you mean the 1968 Shelby Mustang


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 2, 2009)

Ooh, that's an interesting idea.  Next time I want to drum up drama and mess with people gather people's opinions for mod candidates I'll make a thread in the OBD _and_ in the chatterbox or something....


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 2, 2009)

Hollie said:


> I think you mean the 1968 Shelby Mustang


Nope, I don't


----------



## geG (Aug 2, 2009)

Yeah let's mod Geg for a section he never posts in that's a great idea


----------



## Zaru (Aug 2, 2009)

Geg for football club mod


----------



## Garfield (Aug 2, 2009)

Zaru for plaza mod


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 2, 2009)

Think I should get this doujinshi?


----------



## Mider T (Aug 2, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> Ooh, that's an interesting idea.  Next time I want to drum up drama and mess with people gather people's opinions for mod candidates I'll make a thread in the OBD _and_ in the chatterbox or something....



How helpful!  That's a great idea


----------



## Countach (Aug 3, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Ford Mustang 1969 > All your Countacheses.



ku ku ku

countach can turn nuff said


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 3, 2009)

Countach said:


> ku ku ku
> 
> countach can turn nuff said


Like a boat filled with sugar.


----------



## Countach (Aug 4, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Like a boat filled with sugar.



better then the mustang that handles like a umpa lumpa drowning in a chocolate river


----------



## Mider T (Aug 4, 2009)

Congratulations to Cirus as the new H & L Mod!


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 4, 2009)

Countach said:


> better then the mustang that handles like a umpa lumpa drowning in a chocolate river


I don't care about your personal life, we are discussing cars here.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Aug 4, 2009)

I thought we were discussing mods?


----------



## Zaru (Aug 4, 2009)

Congratulations on modship, Azure Flame Kite


----------



## Felt (Aug 4, 2009)

What's he/she modding?


----------



## Zaru (Aug 4, 2009)

Your   pants.


----------



## Felt (Aug 4, 2009)

I hope it's a she.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 4, 2009)

Well          yes.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 4, 2009)

Zaru's fanbase.


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 4, 2009)

Spy_Smasher said:


> I thought we were discussing mods?


This fallacy ends here! Remove yourself from this discussion unless you can add lol cars


----------



## Countach (Aug 4, 2009)

Countach > tachikomas


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 4, 2009)

Countach said:


> Countach > tachikomas


You've gone too fucking far car boy


----------



## Felt (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## Countach (Aug 4, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> You've gone too fucking far car boy


i got more from were that came from 

*Imagine sexy "fuck you" pic here* ~ Spy


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 4, 2009)

Lets hear what you have oh so inferior to Tachikoma


----------



## Countach (Aug 5, 2009)

my hot pot chick that was a gift for hollie 



Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Lets hear what you have oh so inferior to Tachikoma


first off countachs dont talk like retarded 5 year olds on a sugar trip

sweet sound of one of the greatest v12s ever made > retarded 5 year old robot thing


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 5, 2009)

Countach said:


> first off countachs dont talk like retarded 5 year olds on a sugar trip


But they cant talk at all, intelligence fail. 



> sweet sound of one of the greatest v12s ever made > retarded 5 year old robot thing


Sorry wrong again the grinding gears of a tachikoma covered in Mr Batou's special oil is the best.


----------



## Countach (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 6, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]XZ_DNc1zbxI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Felix (Aug 6, 2009)

Incredible
But I do already take a piss while showering


----------



## martryn (Aug 6, 2009)

I am trying to follow this conversation and am failing.


----------



## Countach (Aug 9, 2009)

i would like to file a formal complaint and lawsuit at NF for denying Geg his OBD mod-ship position.  This is obviously a cause of racial and sexual discrimination


----------



## Mider T (Aug 9, 2009)

The only professional car fucker here is adee unless you talk about my days of offroad racing


----------



## Mider T (Aug 11, 2009)

New Smod!?!


----------



## Felix (Aug 11, 2009)

Renee ascends to SMOD


----------



## Para (Aug 11, 2009)

Renee - now available in purple.


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 11, 2009)

Countach said:


> i would like to file a formal complaint and lawsuit at NF for denying Geg his OBD mod-ship position.  This is obviously a cause of racial and sexual discrimination


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 11, 2009)

Victory through superior breastage.


----------



## Countach (Aug 11, 2009)

i would like to file a formal complaint and lawsuit at NF for denying Geg his smod-ship position. This is obviously a cause of racial and sexual discrimination and an extreme case of geg loosing to someone of superior chest mountains


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Aug 13, 2009)

Congrats, Kilowog, you bastard.


----------



## Iria (Aug 13, 2009)

and grats Kilowog


----------



## Mider T (Aug 13, 2009)

First mod I've heard of like once.  Congrats though.


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 14, 2009)

Countach said:


> i would like to file a formal complaint and lawsuit at NF for denying Geg his smod-ship position. This is obviously a cause of racial and sexual discrimination and an extreme case of geg loosing to someone of superior chest mountains


[YOUTUBE]qXEu1odjKZM[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## Havoc (Aug 14, 2009)

Demod Spy Smasher.

Mod Mider T.


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 14, 2009)

Leave Spy Smasher alone fiend :c

Demod Countach.


----------



## Blue (Aug 14, 2009)

This is absurdly cute, where do I get one?


----------



## Havoc (Aug 14, 2009)

I'll make you one.

Just give me your credit card number, I'll only charge you for materials.


----------



## Blue (Aug 14, 2009)

Havoc said:


> I'll make you one.
> 
> Just give me your credit card number, I'll only charge you for materials.



How about I give you a knife and you give me a pool of your own blood to play in?


----------



## Havoc (Aug 14, 2009)

How much is the knife worth?

Will you pay for shipping?


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 14, 2009)

It's sold online through a plushtoy/figurine vendor Blue, I forgot the name, I have it bookmarked at work, which is where I am off to now 

1.AM Working FTW


----------



## Felt (Aug 14, 2009)

I for one welcome our new lesbian overlord.


----------



## Iria (Aug 14, 2009)

I for one welcome our new lesbian overlord.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 14, 2009)

I for one welcome our lesbian welcoming our new lesbian overlord.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 14, 2009)

I welcome lesbian overlord for our new one.

Wait, fuck.

Congrats Para. Renee too.

And Kilowog. I guess. If I have to.


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 14, 2009)

Bookmarks gone :/

Havoc will have to make one.


----------



## Felt (Aug 14, 2009)

Para gets 2 sections!

Who was the last to get 2 sections as a starter?


----------



## Mia (Aug 14, 2009)

congrats Para.

which sections?


----------



## Felt (Aug 14, 2009)

Fanclub and Plaza.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 14, 2009)

It's not like you can just check the "forum leaders" page, mia.


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 14, 2009)

The Stars do not allow for physical exertion.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 14, 2009)

Hollie said:


> Para gets 2 sections!
> 
> Who was the last to get 2 sections as a starter?



Chainer I think.


----------



## Chainer (Aug 14, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Chainer I think.



Nah, I only started out with the Battledome and it's sub-section, the Konoha Colosseum.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 14, 2009)

Didn't Distracted have the Library and Cafe at one time?


----------



## Esponer (Aug 14, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Didn't Distracted have the Library and Cafe at one time?


Yep, but he picked up the Caf? later. He wouldn't have been promoted to the Caf? originally.

There are users who could have been promoted to two sections at once before, but it's not done much. Most have a section they're more active in and so the staff start them off there. Para probably had good activity in both, and both wanted a new mod.


----------



## Kagakusha (Aug 14, 2009)

When I was first modded, I got the entirety of Downtown and NA 

/trendsetter


----------



## Mider T (Aug 14, 2009)

Esponer said:


> Yep, but he picked up the Caf? later. He wouldn't have been promoted to the Caf? originally.
> 
> There are users who could have been promoted to two sections at once before, but it's not done much. Most have a section they're more active in and so the staff start them off there. Para *probably* had good activity in both, and both wanted a new mod.



Have they kicked you out of the HR?


----------



## Mia (Aug 14, 2009)

Zaru said:


> It's not like you can just check the "forum leaders" page, mia.



sounds like something im never gonna be interested in


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 15, 2009)

> Para says:
> k
> no-one's bitched in the forum super hero thread yet



BITCH YELL BITCH YELL BITCH YELL POOR CHOICE BITCH YELL BITCH YELL MODS ARE WHORES BITCH YELL BITCH YELL I WANT A SANDWICH BITCH YELL

That do you?


----------



## Para (Aug 15, 2009)

Superb   .


----------



## Mider T (Aug 15, 2009)

Suburb         .


----------



## martryn (Aug 15, 2009)

I'll bitch.  Course, I won't get specific here because I don't like the air in here.


----------



## Garfield (Aug 15, 2009)

martryn said:


> I'll bitch.  Course, I won't get specific here because I don't like the air in here.


I know right? Too much H2S


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 15, 2009)

Countach farted again.


----------



## Countach (Aug 17, 2009)

This is fucking bullshit, someone fucking mod geg


----------



## Felt (Aug 20, 2009)

Countach said:


> This is fucking bullshit, someone fucking mod geg



It's done.


----------



## Para (Aug 20, 2009)

GEG


----------



## Mider T (Aug 20, 2009)

FIRST U GIT NEGGED, THIN U GIT GEGGED


----------



## Sasori (Aug 20, 2009)

Congrats Hollie.


----------



## Countach (Aug 21, 2009)

*Geg*,,,,,,,


----------



## Mider T (Aug 21, 2009)

Egg               .


----------



## geG (Aug 21, 2009)

Congrats Geg!


----------



## Mider T (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks alot!


----------



## Felt (Aug 21, 2009)

Needs more geg acknowledgement.


----------



## Felt (Aug 21, 2009)

Inb4  gets uploaded


----------



## Zaru (Aug 21, 2009)

At first I was like 

But then I geg'd


----------



## /root (Aug 21, 2009)

so many choices for


----------



## Countach (Aug 21, 2009)

Why is geG not an admin yet?


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 21, 2009)

fucking countach


----------



## Memos (Aug 21, 2009)

Tachikama pee-a-lot


----------



## Countach (Aug 21, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> fucking countach



dohoho worthless piece of scrap metal


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 21, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Tachikama pee-a-lot


Like a hose. 



Countach said:


> dohoho worthless piece of scrap metal


No, we aren't discussing Countaches.


----------



## Countach (Aug 21, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Like a hose.
> 
> 
> No, we aren't discussing Countaches.



do ho ho


the african is a little spunky today


----------



## geG (Aug 21, 2009)

Zaru said:


> At first I was like
> 
> But then I geg'd



Ah thanks now I don't have to go searching for it


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 21, 2009)

Countach said:


> This is fucking bullshit, someone fucking mod geg


haha awesome


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 21, 2009)

Countach said:


> do ho ho
> 
> 
> the african is a little spunky today


You know what they say about africans right?


----------



## Countach (Aug 21, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> You know what they say about africans right?



that they fuck the retarded non african people that live in south africa?


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 21, 2009)

I did not read the words "scam" and "Nigerian" in your post, so I will go with your hypothesis being incorrectum.


----------



## Countach (Aug 21, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> I did not read the words "scam" and "Nigerian" in your post, so I will go with your hypothesis being incorrectum.



i was trying to keep it clean, for the children.  I mean this is not HRF


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 21, 2009)

Unacceptable.


----------



## Memos (Aug 21, 2009)

Wait, Tachi's black? then who was that white kid in all those nudes you sent me?


----------



## Countach (Aug 21, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Unacceptable.



your face is unacceptable


----------



## Cronos (Aug 25, 2009)

can i post here


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 25, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Wait, Tachi's black? then who was that white kid in all those nudes you sent me?


I'm in the kidnap business. 



Countach said:


> your face is unacceptable


All Blacks sucks massive amounts of dicks Mr. Vegetach



Cronos said:


> can i post here


No.


----------



## Countach (Aug 25, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> All Blacks sucks massive amounts of dicks Mr. Vegetach



Vegetach > You


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 25, 2009)

A weird splice of vegetables and toothpaste cannot hurt me.


----------



## Countach (Aug 25, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> A weird splice of vegetables and toothpaste cannot hurt me.



better then a shitty combo of robots and shitty aids infested child voice actors


----------



## Countach (Aug 26, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> At least they have souls and excellent build quality, two traits countachii fails at.



SS


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 26, 2009)

At least they have souls and excellent build quality, two traits countachii fails at.


----------



## Countach (Aug 26, 2009)

lol time warp


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 26, 2009)

You are only a splice of vegetable and phytoplankton, you cannot hurt me.


----------



## Memos (Aug 26, 2009)

You two are so fucking boring. Shut the hell up.

Tachi <3


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 26, 2009)

Repent unappealing virgin.


----------



## Countach (Aug 26, 2009)

3rd wheel is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Memos (Aug 26, 2009)

Really boring.


----------



## Countach (Aug 26, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Really boring.



still a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)..


----------



## Memos (Aug 26, 2009)

Good to know.


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 26, 2009)

Stop dicking around you two, it's shameful.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 26, 2009)

I'll dick you around


----------



## Memos (Aug 26, 2009)

Zaru said:


> I'll dick you around



Is that at me or Zaru? If it's at me, you're about to make this virgin very happy


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 26, 2009)

I saw him first, back off


----------



## Countach (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## Countach (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 29, 2009)

Give a warm welcome to our newest Bleach Avenue mod Kusuriuri


----------



## Felt (Aug 29, 2009)

Congrats Memos


----------



## Memos (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks, Hollie

/infracts


----------



## Felt (Aug 29, 2009)




----------



## Hiroshi (Aug 29, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Thanks, Hollie
> 
> /infracts


You infract Hollie, I infract you.  *clicks on user profile*


----------



## Mider T (Aug 29, 2009)

Congrats!  Though I thought you were going to be of Konoha Library - Floor 2.


----------



## Memos (Aug 29, 2009)

Hiroshi said:


> You infract Hollie, I infract you.  *clicks on user profile*



It was the good kinda infraction....you buying this?

Mider, thanks.


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 29, 2009)

I guess all the dicking around payed off


----------



## Memos (Aug 29, 2009)

Zaru's dick will do that to you.


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 29, 2009)

Hmm I like your set, reminds me of Natsume-dono.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 29, 2009)

So they really will make anyone a mod


----------



## Esponer (Aug 29, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> So they really will make anyone a mod


They won't make me one. : (


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 29, 2009)

wow congrats...


----------



## Zaru (Aug 29, 2009)

Esponer you will never be a mod


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 29, 2009)

Esponer said:


> They won't make me one. : (


Justice! !  !


----------



## Esponer (Aug 29, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Esponer you will never be a mod


On the bright side, neither will you, you non-modworthy fiend!


----------



## Yondaime (Aug 29, 2009)

Lol Esponer is a mod. : x


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 29, 2009)

**


----------



## Zaru (Aug 29, 2009)

Esponer said:


> On the bright side, neither will you, you non-modworthy fiend!


Ha, who would be so ridiculous as to make me a mod in the first place? You'd have to be out of your mi-

USER WAS BANNED FOR THIS POST


Yondaime said:


> Lol Esponer is a mod. : x


No he's not. His name is orange. Thus he isn't a mod. And will never be. And never was. ALSO HE HAS AIDS AND HIS CHILDREN HAVE DOWN SYNDROME OLOLOL


----------



## Esponer (Aug 29, 2009)

Well I'm happy. Usually people on the Internet claim I _haven't_ had sex.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 29, 2009)

I never said you got the AIDS and children through sex.


----------



## Esponer (Aug 29, 2009)

Zaru said:


> I never said you got the AIDS and children through sex.


_Oh_. I guess I just kind of assumed there, I mean? how else do you get children? Three hot meals a day...?


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 29, 2009)

lol andy...


----------



## Death Note (Aug 31, 2009)

_Kind of late on this, but congrats once again on making moshihp Kusuriuri. Sponge ._


----------



## Felix (Sep 2, 2009)

Geg also deserves a medal


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 2, 2009)

Zaru said:


> I never said you got the AIDS and children through sex.


----------



## Countach (Sep 2, 2009)




----------



## Garfield (Sep 5, 2009)

Congrats Aphrodite.

I have a question: Who's been the longest active (and I mean _active_) mod without going advisor?

halfhearted? hexa?


----------



## Mider T (Sep 5, 2009)

How long was halfhearted mod before going smod?


----------



## Hiroshi (Sep 5, 2009)

Halfhearted joined the staff on the 6th of January 2008. She became a smod on 20 March 2009.

I think JediJaina's an active staff (who's never gone advisor) longer. *goes to check* 28 December 2007 was when she joined staff. So she beats Halfhearted by 9 days.


----------



## Elle (Sep 5, 2009)

A bit late ~ Congrats Aphrodite!


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 5, 2009)

Countach said:


> *sick countach shit*


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 5, 2009)

Hiroshi said:


> Halfhearted joined the staff on the 6th of January 2008. She became a smod on 20 March 2009.
> 
> I think JediJaina's an active staff (who's never gone advisor) longer. *goes to check* 28 December 2007 was when she joined staff. So she beats Halfhearted by 9 days.



the day i joined nf...


----------



## Felt (Sep 6, 2009)

Yay a new Art section mod


----------



## martryn (Sep 6, 2009)

Congrats new mods I've never heard of, never will meet, and don't really care about.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 6, 2009)

Hiroshi said:


> Halfhearted joined the staff on the 6th of January 2008. She became a smod on 20 March 2009.
> 
> I think JediJaina's an active staff (who's never gone advisor) longer. *goes to check* 28 December 2007 was when she joined staff. So she beats Halfhearted by 9 days.


What about Hexa?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 6, 2009)

adee said:


> Congrats Aphrodite.
> 
> I have a question: Who's been the longest active (and I mean _active_) mod without going advisor?
> 
> halfhearted? hexa?



*coughs* 

*joined staff on 4/2006 and has never gone on advisor mode*


----------



## Garfield (Sep 6, 2009)

You kiddin me...


----------



## Zaru (Sep 6, 2009)

Aphrodite now has a green name and large avatars

But still looks like some random fanclub noob

Nice


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 6, 2009)

adee said:


> You kiddin me...



Nope, I was modded on *April 4, 2006*.
...and Hexa joined the staff on 1/2/2008, so that's nowhere close.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 6, 2009)

Fucking hell

What about Chamcham?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 6, 2009)

adee said:


> Fucking hell
> 
> What about Chamcham?



He was modded 20 days after me. *April 24, 2006*


----------



## Felt (Sep 6, 2009)

What about Tazmo?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 6, 2009)

Now a different challenge, who was active mod for the shortest time?


----------



## Garfield (Sep 6, 2009)

^You?

Wow...

How many mod actions do you guys have? (If you don't mind answeing that is, I don't wanna prod too much)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 6, 2009)

Hollie said:


> What about Tazmo?



On a break since '03.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 6, 2009)

adee said:


> Wow...
> 
> How many mod actions do you guys have? (If you don't mind answeing that is, I don't wanna prod too much)



I don't have a clue. I'll probably ask for that info one day from an admin.



Zaru said:


> Now a different challenge, who was active mod for the shortest time?


You got me stumped and I'm too lazy to research through our records.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 6, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Now a different challenge, who was active mod for the shortest time?



Probably Kimi sama


----------



## Felix (Sep 6, 2009)

You Zaru. You


----------



## Zaru (Sep 6, 2009)

Jetstorm said:


> Probably Kimi sama



Who?

Okay point taken


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 6, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Who?
> 
> Okay point taken



Before your time and before my time


----------



## Mider T (Sep 6, 2009)

Aphrodite's a mod now?  kl beans.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 6, 2009)

Could we extend Kusu's power to gaming?


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh wait .... 

/trollcap on.


----------



## Memos (Sep 6, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Could we extend Kusu's power to gaming?



lern 2 luuk butter, idiot.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh you unappealing goof you.


----------



## Sasori (Sep 6, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> On a break since '03.


         .


----------



## Garfield (Sep 7, 2009)

Hmm a follow up question: Which mod has the highest number of mod actions?

I guess this is a question only an admin could answer when one comes around here...


----------



## Mider T (Sep 7, 2009)

Library of course.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 7, 2009)

Taxman    .


----------



## Sasori (Sep 8, 2009)

Wasn't it said that Iria had the most amount of mod actions from Iriapocalypse alone ?


----------



## Esponer (Sep 8, 2009)

I think Yakushi Kabuto beat that eventually. Assume a high count ranges from 8000 to 30000. It's been a while though; my memory's fuzzy.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 8, 2009)

Esponer, explain your avatar, Dragoon? Final Fantasy? 

It's bugging me.


----------



## Memos (Sep 8, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Esponer, explain your avatar, Dragoon? Final Fantasy?
> 
> It's bugging me.



It's Kain from Final Fantasy 4 DS. He's a Dragoon.

I am disappoint, Tachi.


----------



## Esponer (Sep 8, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> It's Kain from Final Fantasy 4 DS. He's a Dragoon.
> 
> I am disappoint, Tachi.


I am not disappoint with this one. Truly, mod you deserve to be.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 8, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> It's Kain from *Final Fantasy 4 DS.* He's a Dragoon.
> 
> I am disappoint, Tachi.


Well there is your answer. I do not, will not play DS hackjobs. 
I played it the right way on SNES the way its supposed to be. 
The heathens here are above and below.



Esponer said:


> I am not disappoint with this one. Truly, mod you deserve to be.


I agree with this.


----------



## Esponer (Sep 8, 2009)

I did too, Tachi. Kain's the best character in any FF, so I did some Google Image searching for good images of him and found one from the DS. So I nabbed it.


----------



## Memos (Sep 8, 2009)

Oh, Tachi .....shut up with your terrible opinions.

I played FF4 on the PS1. How do you like that? is that an affront to your elitist oldfag rubbish?

Esponer, just you wait, you'll be so disappoint, you won't even....


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 8, 2009)

Esponer said:


> I did too, Tachi. Kain's the best character in any FF, so I did some Google Image searching for good images of him and found one from the DS. So I nabbed it.


Good man! Cecil was pretty good too, I in fact rank FFIV very highly. Rosa annoyed me though :/



Kusuriuri said:


> Oh, Tachi .....shut up with your terrible opinions.
> 
> I played FF4 on the PS1. How do you like that? is that an affront to your elitist oldfag rubbish?
> 
> Esponer, just you wait, you'll be so disappoint, you won't even....


A fact is not an opinion, games should be appreciated in their original forms.


----------



## Memos (Sep 8, 2009)

All jokes aside, FF4 is definitely one of the better ones in the main series. I actually played it for a straight 36 hours the first day I bought it.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 8, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> All jokes aside, FF4 is definitely one of the better ones in the main series. I actually played it for a straight 36 hours the first day I bought it.


FF5/FFX was/is my fav ever 

this.

Have some Cecil pics!


----------



## martryn (Sep 8, 2009)

> All jokes aside, FF4 is definitely one of the better ones in the main series. I actually played it for a straight 36 hours the first day I bought it.



Liar.  There are only 24 hours in a day.  Sheesh.


----------



## Memos (Sep 8, 2009)

martryn said:


> Liar.  There are only 24 hours in a day.  Sheesh.



Damn, i've been caught out.....

Tachi, that link isn't showing any pics. Also, I still haven't played FF5. FF7, 9, 6 and 10 are my favourites :3


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 8, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Damn, i've been caught out.....
> 
> Tachi, that link isn't showing any pics. Also, I still haven't played FF5. FF7, 9, 6 and 10 are my favourites :3




```
http://planetrenders.net/renders/thumbnails.php?album=search&cat=0&page=2
```

Try the url directly, or just search with "Cecil" top right.

My list
1) FF10/FF5
3) FF7/8
5) FF6
6) FF4
7) FF9
8) FF1/FF2/FF3
9) FF12

Discounting tactics/crystal chronicles/MMO's etc. 
FF9 and FF12 are interchangeable, I hate both.


----------



## Memos (Sep 8, 2009)

How could you hate FF9? do you have no heart? no soul?

Mein list:
FF7
FF9/10
FF6
FF4
FF8
FF12

Tactics <3


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 8, 2009)

Final Fantasy 9 was epic trash. 
Only Kuja and Blank were interesting, Eiko aside.


----------



## Memos (Sep 8, 2009)

I don't know what to say to that.


----------



## Felt (Sep 8, 2009)

You'd think if it was the _Final_ fantasy there would have only been one game.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 8, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I don't know what to say to that.


Thats its true? Cause it is. 



Hollie said:


> You'd think if it was the _Final_ fantasy there would have only been one game.


Squeenix loves money. (It was supposed to be their final game or so the lore goes, if it wasnt a hit they would go bankrupt).


----------



## Esponer (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm not much of a fan of Final Fantasy 9. The high fantasy feel to it that is strangely rare in Final Fantasy didn't make up for characters who weren't as well developed, a plot that wasn't as gripping and a combat system that never seemed as interesting. I agree with the premise of having characters be more individual, but FF 9 didn't then make them individual and _interesting_.

The comparison I usually bring up is this: compare Adelbert Steiner to Barret Wallace. Where did Steiner grow up? Why did he join the Alexandrian military? What is the history of the Knights of Pluto, and how did he become their captain? Why did his personality become the way it is?

His personal conflict over loyalty to his queen and the princess wasn't developed much. Beyond that you throw in developing respect for Zidane and a crush on Beatrix. That's him – you're done.

Barret, on the other hand, has a very well developed background in Corel. How he become leader of AVALANCHE is fleshed out in his previous dealings with Shinra, which tied in with his marriage to Myrna. He has a conflict with his friend Dyne. His gun arm is thoroughly explained. He's looking after Dyne's daughter Marlene. He has a lot of development about his regret for some of his actions as a leader in AVALANCHE, particularly the deaths he caused. His feelings about Cloud are far more developed than Steiner's about Zidane, and his connection to the plot much stronger.

I could do the same with Kain, where I am each time taking the second male character and looking at their background. Kain's conflict with Cecil, his love for Rosa and his background re: Richard Highwind, his father, represent a hell of a lot more background than Steiner has. Looking at Kain's role in the actual storyline he leaves someone like Steiner beyond by a long way.

I didn't have to pick the second male character either. Compare Quina to the tagalong characters in FF 7 – Yuffie, Vincent and Cait Sith. They _all_ have a lot more background and personality than Quina. Cait Sith is probably the most natural connection. Compare him to Edward Geraldine (Edge) in FF4, another tagalong who blows Quina away.

Or compare Garnet, or any female character in FF9, with Celes. Okay yes, Beatrix is cool, but if you put them next to each other (two bad guy female generals turned good) I think Celes is a much more developed character, though Beatrix is still the best character to come out of FF9 so it's quite close. [EDIT: actually, I feel bad about dissing Beatrix. Sorry Beatrix.]

I loved the location art in FF9, but the characters make it fall a long way short of other FF games. (Note: FF10 and FF12 are not FF games. They're embarrassments we ignore. The series ended at 9.)


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 8, 2009)

You should post in gaming more often 
Not very often do people post well thought out analysis 

Also FF10-2 ranks at 10) for me


----------



## Sasori (Sep 8, 2009)

My ranks:

FF8
FF5

Those are the only ones I've played


----------



## Sasori (Sep 8, 2009)

Hollie said:


> You'd think if it was the _Final_ fantasy there would have only been one game.


I was under the assumption that it was so called _Final_ Fantasy, because each installment is a separate "fantasy" and aren't sequels, so in each game it is the "final" fantasy.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 8, 2009)

Esponer said:


> I'm not much of a fan of Final Fantasy 9. The high fantasy feel to it that is strangely rare in Final Fantasy didn't make up for characters who weren't as well developed, a plot that wasn't as gripping and a combat system that never seemed as interesting. I agree with the premise of having characters be more individual, but FF 9 didn't then make them individual and _interesting_.
> 
> The comparison I usually bring up is this: compare Adelbert Steiner to Barret Wallace. Where did Steiner grow up? Why did he join the Alexandrian military? What is the history of the Knights of Pluto, and how did he become their captain? Why did his personality become the way it is?
> 
> ...



 **


----------



## geG (Sep 8, 2009)

FF12 was good :taichou


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 8, 2009)

Geg, you are a heathen.


----------



## Memos (Sep 8, 2009)

Very well put, Esponer, but i'm surprised you neglected to mention Vivi.

All your points considered, it still doesn't detract from the look, feel and gameplay. It had a far better atmosphere than most FF games and it delivered an actual fantasy world that the recent FF's missed.

Also, as Tachi said, Gaming section, post more there.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 8, 2009)

Olden setting != Fantasy.
Final Fantasy 8/7 is as much fantasy as Final Fantasy 4/5


----------



## martryn (Sep 8, 2009)

I have an entire thread where I diss FF12.  I'm really, really trying to beat it, but I just can't seem to play for that long.  I'll get around to it eventually.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 8, 2009)

7 hours in, I wanted to literally punch my ps2 until my fist bleeds.


----------



## Esponer (Sep 8, 2009)

Hmm. I was never a fan of Vivi for some reason, but I'll agree that he was a much better character. Come to think of it so was Freya, so perhaps I'm being unfair. Freya was my favourite character to actually play in FF9, though I was of course affected by having played Kain before. (And my first playthrough of FF4 had Kain fluke some _impossibly_ epic things that is part of why I love him so much.)


*Spoiler*: _Said epic things: includes spoilers_ 



The first one was fighting Golbez. It's the fight where everyone is paralysed except Cecil. Rydia shows up to back Cecil up and they continue to fight without the others.

Only… the scripted event where Golbez paralyses the entire team hit when Kain was in midair, performing a Jump. Kain was never paralysed, and got to fight along.

The second one was in the Tower of Babil/Babel. That was the part of the game where I was very unprepared. I unwisely stormed level after level of the Tower without regard for just how outmatched I was. Eventually, I ran out of phoenix downs (or whatever they were called then) and almost out of potions, and then my team died to a trap boss.

Well… _most_ of my team. Everyone on the screen was dead. Kain was in midair. He landed, killed the boss. No phoenix downs, barely any potions, and many levels up the Tower of Babil. And if you remember, it is a LONG trek across the entire underworld map from the Tower back to the Dwarves' Castle. And, of course, I had pushed far too far and was outmatched by the random encounters in the Tower.

Kain got everyone home safe, some-bloody-how. I don't think I've ever had so many fluky escapes or desperate victories at once ever again.

The brilliant thing was that both of these feats were so very _Kain_. It's how I've always seen Kain – almost too dependable to not be the main character, which is exactly why he had such conflict with Cecil.






> I have an entire thread where I diss FF12. I'm really, really trying to beat it, but I just can't seem to play for that long. I'll get around to it eventually.


They must have predicted that response. The end game is pathetically easy if you _do_ manage to play it a normal amount. The end dungeon is about three quick corridors and the end boss is laughable.

In more ways than one.


----------



## Countach (Sep 8, 2009)




----------



## Ippy (Sep 8, 2009)

They need to do a FFVII remake.

Do you know how hard it is to play the PC version on today's machines?  Impossible without an Nvidia card.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 8, 2009)

FFVI remake instead.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 9, 2009)

Put all final fantasy on hold today guys it's 9/9/9!

Lets all play Dreamcast today.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 9, 2009)

The console that sank Sega


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 9, 2009)

The dreamcast did not fail us, we failed the dreamcast. 

Dirty pirates.


----------



## martryn (Sep 9, 2009)

I love my Dreamcast.  I wish I were at home so I could play it.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 9, 2009)

Dreamcast was a great system that came out at the wrong time.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 9, 2009)

Ikaruga when I get home today.


----------



## Memos (Sep 9, 2009)

lol, noobs and your dreamcasts. PS2 4evar, bitchez!!

lolololol


----------



## Hiroshi (Sep 9, 2009)

/likes my super nintendo the best


----------



## Memos (Sep 9, 2009)

/likes Hiro's "super nintendo" the best


----------



## martryn (Sep 9, 2009)

The PS2 is my all time favorite system.  It didn't have problems playing regular PS games, of which there were a lot of great titles, and it had a solid library of awesome games itself, including all the best RPGs of the age.  

It's too bad that the PS3 sucks so bad now.  No titles, nothing great is exclusive, etc.  The XBox is a better system right now, but it pisses me off.  XBox Live you have to pay for, and then you have to pay to do anything on XBox Live. They force you to buy Microsoft Points to purchase items, and you can't buy just enough to play.  Not to mention that I can't think of any good RPG titles since next gen came out, minus Fallout 3, if you count that one.  And I can't find any other solo video games to pass the time anymore.  Used to video games were a solo activity, but right now all the so called "greatest games" are intended to be played online.  Fucking blows balls.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 9, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> lol, noobs and your dreamcasts. PS2 4evar, bitchez!!
> 
> lolololol


SYSTEM WHORES
NO YOU. WHERE IS YOUR SHENMUE? WHERE IS YOUR SOUL CALIBUR? 
DREAMCAST FOREVER.



Hiroshi said:


> /likes my super nintendo the best


I cannot fight you, SNES is class.


----------



## Hiroshi (Sep 9, 2009)

Dude _Bomberman _on SNES was the bomb. And _Kirby's Avalanche_! Oh and all the _Donkey Kong_ stuff.


----------



## Memos (Sep 9, 2009)

/touches Hiro's Kirby

---

martryn, I feel exactly the same until your "PS3 has no gaemz" comment.

PS3 <3

---

tachi, where is YOUR Shenmue? where is YOUR Soul Calibur?


----------



## martryn (Sep 9, 2009)

> martryn, I feel exactly the same until your "PS3 has no gaemz" comment.



Please enlighten me.  I bought a PS3 instead of the other systems.  It cost an arm and a leg and I was rewarded with Resistance.  And maybe Metal Gear Solid, which I didn't actually play.  My friend has a 360.  Everyone loves to head over and throw down some Halo 3 or some Gears 2 or some COD 4 or some Left4Dead.

I've purchased one game for PS3.  Fallout 3, which was awesome.  I could have played it on XBox.  I'm really looking forward to Dragon Age: Origins.  For some reason that's released on XBox 360 ahead of the PS3.  Probably will have faster load times on the 360.  I know that when I rented Force Unleashed it played shittier on the PS3 than it did on the 360 I demoed it on.  Nothing is as smooth, despite supposedly better engine, better capabilities, etc on the PS3.  Right now all it's good for is a bluray player, as my PS3 apparently doesn't play PS2 games on it.  And fucking Blurays are expensive to buy or rent, so fuck that.  And it'd likely fuck the system up for some reason.


----------



## Esponer (Sep 9, 2009)

I have a PS2 and I just live in the past. Final Fantasy 7, Wipeout Fusion and Tenchu: Wrath of Heaven. That's me sorted for the rest of my life.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 9, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> tachi, where is YOUR Shenmue? where is YOUR Soul Calibur?


Still humming along on my Dreamcast.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 9, 2009)

I always wanted a Dreamcast. I still do...


----------



## Felix (Sep 9, 2009)

Let's all shed a tear for the Dreamcast demise
May it rest in peace running Shenmue 1 & 2


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 9, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> I always wanted a Dreamcast. I still do...


Its good value for like the $20 it costs now


----------



## Felix (Sep 9, 2009)

Phantasy Star Online in the Dreamcast


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 9, 2009)

Rival Schools in my Dreamcast.


----------



## Memos (Sep 9, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Rival Schools in my Dreamcast.



I fucking loved that game. The baseball mini-game was especially fun.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 9, 2009)

I always wanted to play the orignal X-Men versus Street Fighter game on something other than an arcade machine


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 9, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I fucking loved that game. The baseball mini-game was especially fun.


Wrong Rival School Boich :ho

<3 Music School <3 Sport School <3 Momo <3 Akira <3333 Hyo/Kyo

​


----------



## Mider T (Sep 9, 2009)

ITT: Video Game convo


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 9, 2009)

Participate or make me a sammich, it's only 9/9/9 once (don't get technical on me  )


----------



## geG (Sep 9, 2009)

Everyone welcome our new mod: video games!


----------



## Felt (Sep 9, 2009)

I don't think video games deserved it.  It's not even a real person !


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 9, 2009)

NO YOU 

ALL HAIL SEGA.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 9, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2z9XTeeA43o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 海外ニキ (Sep 9, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> It's only 9/9/9 once



My 21st birthday is on 10/10/10.


It must be a sign.


----------



## Felt (Sep 9, 2009)

A sign for what?


----------



## Hiroshi (Sep 9, 2009)

Hollie said:


> I don't think video games deserved it.  It's not even a real person !


Don't be mean to our newest smod, _video games. _


----------



## 海外ニキ (Sep 9, 2009)

Of good things to come?


----------



## martryn (Sep 9, 2009)

> Don't be mean to our newest smod, video games.



1st visitor!


----------



## Felt (Sep 9, 2009)

Hiroshi said:


> Don't be mean to our newest smod, _video games. _


...


~Zaxxon~ said:


> Of good things to come?



Maybe


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 9, 2009)

Numbah for


----------



## Zaru (Sep 9, 2009)

I talked to video games on msn he's a pretty cool guy


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 9, 2009)

He can't be, he's a _Mod
_





No offence guys


----------



## Countach (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 9, 2009)

The mod is the one on the right.


----------



## Drift Kill3r (Sep 9, 2009)

yondaime is the greatest hero
 but 2nd would the 3rd hokage


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 9, 2009)

Drift Kill3r said:


> yondaime is the greatest hero
> but 2nd would the 3rd hokage


You sicken me.


----------



## Drift Kill3r (Sep 9, 2009)

i sickin you?  gg


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 9, 2009)

Drift Kill3r said:


> i sickin you?  gg


Dave


----------



## Countach (Sep 9, 2009)

fuck you tachi reply to my monkey sex


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 10, 2009)

I don't have an image horrifying enough, goatboy.


----------



## Countach (Sep 10, 2009)

.


----------



## Felt (Sep 10, 2009)

In before geg.


----------



## geG (Sep 10, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> He can't be, he's a _Mod
> _
> 
> 
> ...



No you're a mod


----------



## geG (Sep 10, 2009)

hollie stop stalking me


----------



## Memos (Sep 10, 2009)

in after Geg.


----------



## martryn (Sep 10, 2009)

The panda one is my favorite.  I think something stirred in my loins.  Quick, keep posting them.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 10, 2009)

Geg said:


> No you're a mod



*Checks*

LIES!


----------



## Hiroshi (Sep 10, 2009)

_StrawHat4Life_ for OP mod. Yay!


----------



## Memos (Sep 10, 2009)

I wonder if he likes One Piece....


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 10, 2009)

> Psych/Anthro Major



For a moment I thought anthro meant he was a furry before I realised it was anthropology


----------



## Countach (Sep 10, 2009)

Hiroshi said:


> _StrawHat4Life_ for OP mod. Yay!


----------



## Hiroshi (Sep 10, 2009)

Kusurisuri, I don't think his passion for OP matches _video games_'s passion for video games.


----------



## Felt (Sep 10, 2009)

I thought Geg would have been made OP mod if they needed one   But seeing as I never go to that section I don't really know how active geg si there...

Congrats Strawhat.... !


----------



## Memos (Sep 10, 2009)

Hiroshi said:


> Kusurisuri, I don't think his passion for OP matches _video games_'s passion for video games.



Can we de-mod him, then?

Boy, we fucked up on this reeaaal bad.


----------



## geG (Sep 10, 2009)

Hollie said:


> I thought Geg would have been made OP mod if they needed one   But seeing as I never go to that section I don't really know how active geg si there...
> 
> Congrats Strawhat.... !


Nah the only place there I post in is the Telegrams


----------



## Hiroshi (Sep 10, 2009)

Congratulations to our new Library mod, _Naruto_!


----------



## Countach (Sep 10, 2009)

Hiroshi said:


> Congratulations to our new Library mod, _Naruto_!



^ (use bro)....


----------



## Esponer (Sep 10, 2009)

Don't you think he's a little too young and impetuous? He doesn't have the experience required of this position, and in all honesty… what kind of ninja is he? He wears an orange jumpsuit. Maybe this kid could be Hokage one day, but right now…? No way.

You want Kakashi or Danzo.


----------



## Memos (Sep 10, 2009)

Hiroshi said:


> Congratulations to our new Library mod, _Naruto_!



BELIEVE IT!!!......


----------



## Countach (Sep 10, 2009)

Esponer said:


> Don't you think he's a little too young and impetuous? He doesn't have the experience required of this position, and in all honesty… what kind of ninja is he? He wears an orange jumpsuit. Maybe this kid could be Hokage one day, but right now…? No way.
> 
> You want Kakashi or Danzo.



not a statement from a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) at all


----------



## .44 (Sep 10, 2009)

That name is possibly worse than my noob name.

I'm impressed.


----------



## Yondaime (Sep 10, 2009)

Wtf is this shit. I didn't approve of this, I OBJECT.


----------



## Hiroshi (Sep 10, 2009)

Esponer said:


> Don't you think he's a little too young and impetuous? He doesn't have the experience required of this position, and in all honesty? what kind of ninja is he? He wears an orange jumpsuit. Maybe this kid could be Hokage one day, but right now?? No way.
> 
> You want Kakashi or Danzo.


At least give me proper links.


----------



## Memos (Sep 10, 2009)

Yondaime said:


> Wtf is this shit. I didn't approve of this, I OBJECT.



Which is why we don't listen to you.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 10, 2009)

Yondaime said:


> Wtf is this shit. I didn't approve of this, I OBJECT.



I saw this coming.


----------



## Esponer (Sep 10, 2009)

Hiroshi said:


> At least give me proper links.


I'm a bit miffed by that after searching through quite a few pages to find the user called Kakashi. Not sure what link I copied to get that.

Hey, no more searching through a load of pages to find Naruto's user profile.


----------



## Memos (Sep 10, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> I saw this coming.



I was watching some porn earlier and that's exactly what I said.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 11, 2009)

Great now Yondaime and Naruto are both mods. Who's next? Kushina?


----------



## Hiroshi (Sep 11, 2009)

No. Konohamaru.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 11, 2009)

But I don't recall an active user with that name. Kushina, I do.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 11, 2009)

Hirsohi and Kira has fabulous sets.

As always Countach has animal fetishes.


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 11, 2009)

congrats naruto... now you and naruko are staff...


----------



## Mia (Sep 11, 2009)

Naruto is amazing


----------



## Zaru (Sep 11, 2009)

Lol mod couple


----------



## Mia (Sep 11, 2009)

you guys should mod Sasuke too. SasuNaru>all other pairings


----------



## Zaru (Sep 11, 2009)

This isn't even a pairing. It's selfcest.


----------



## Mia (Sep 11, 2009)

gayfest>selfcest


----------



## Countach (Sep 11, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Hirsohi and Kira has fabulous sets.
> 
> As always Countach has animal fetishes.


----------



## ZigZag (Sep 11, 2009)

Jeez, everywhere I post I run into a member I'd never expect to be a mod.....modded


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 11, 2009)

*Relax, don't ruin the view.*


----------



## Mider T (Sep 11, 2009)

Hiroshi said:


> Congratulations to our new Library mod, _Naruto_!



Incoming NF mod couple, she probably told him how.


----------



## Yondaime (Sep 18, 2009)

_Dragonus Nesha_ - The last one, I promise.

Oh, Library mod btw. Well, I'm off.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 18, 2009)

Congratulations ^__^.

Saw that one coming from a mile away <3.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 19, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Dragonus


----------



## Mider T (Sep 19, 2009)

Man, everybody called that one!

Why not make the Library the temp HR?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 19, 2009)

Please welcome our newest addition to the staff: *Id* who will be in charge of the *Outskirts Trading Post*


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 19, 2009)

Wait, I always thought Id was Hateraide with a namechange lol


----------



## Memos (Sep 19, 2009)

She is. Haterade wanted a new start but still wanted to mod and thus evolved into Id.

Or devolved. Who really cares.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Sep 19, 2009)

Haterade --> Some other shit including his old Taicho nick --> MMAthemetician --> Ion.

Id has always been Id.

And my dupe.


----------



## Iria (Sep 19, 2009)

Well ok then 

Welcome to all the recent additions!!


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 19, 2009)

Memos said:


> She is. Haterade wanted a new start but still wanted to mod and thus evolved into Id.
> 
> Or devolved.


That was my supposition, I concur.



Spy_Smasher said:


> Haterade --> Some other shit including his old Taicho nick --> MMAthemetician --> Ion.
> 
> Id has always been Id.
> 
> And my dupe.


Don't lie, I know you are a Byakuya dupe :c



Iria said:


> Well ok then
> 
> Welcome to all the recent additions!!


:eatscandy


----------



## Mider T (Sep 19, 2009)

Incoming Video Game mod.


----------



## Memos (Sep 19, 2009)

Incoming Mider T mod.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 19, 2009)

Incoming penile implants.


----------



## Countach (Sep 19, 2009)

fuck haterade

and anything to do with tachikomas


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 19, 2009)

*Relax, don't * In My Countach* ruin the view.*


----------



## Countach (Sep 19, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> *Relax, don't * In My Countach* ruin the view.*



kiki hates you


----------



## Tobirama (Sep 21, 2009)

Congrats to Dragonus Nesha, that took longer than I expected :amazed


----------



## Zaru (Sep 21, 2009)

In fact quite a few months.


----------



## Tobirama (Sep 21, 2009)

Why so much red tape


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 21, 2009)

Dragona      .


----------



## Countach (Sep 21, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Dragona      .


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 21, 2009)

Now you've gone too fucking far, mods ban this trash.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 22, 2009)

So Hollie has finally fulfilled her destiny and nobody told me.

To the gallows, all of you.


----------



## Para (Sep 22, 2009)

About time.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 22, 2009)

About place.


----------



## Felt (Sep 22, 2009)

What's going on?


----------



## geG (Sep 22, 2009)

You're going on


----------



## Para (Sep 22, 2009)

geg's got it gegging on


----------



## geG (Sep 22, 2009)

I think we're finally done with the massive amounts of new mods that have come in lately.

Maybe.


----------



## Felt (Sep 22, 2009)

Maybe Geg will get modded.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 22, 2009)

Don't try to shit me


----------



## Zaru (Sep 22, 2009)

What happened to spy_smasher, I haven't seen him around.


----------



## Memos (Sep 22, 2009)

Zaru said:


> What happened to spy_smasher, I haven't seen him around.



He died. He's dead.


----------



## Orochimaru (Sep 22, 2009)

Congrats again, Hollie. Who's Memos? Name change?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 22, 2009)

Kusuriuri.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 22, 2009)

That didn't help.

Congrats  Holls.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 22, 2009)

Smod promotion coming up?


----------



## Orochimaru (Sep 22, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Kusuriuri.





Raiden said:


> That didn't help.



But thanks anyway, Zaru. I guess he's an OBD mod maybe.


----------



## Memos (Sep 22, 2009)

Orochimaru said:


> But thanks anyway, Zaru. I guess he's an OBD mod maybe.



Bleach/Gaming mod. I also hang around in Floor 2 and Channel 12 and that's about it.


----------



## Orochimaru (Sep 22, 2009)

Memos said:


> Bleach/Gaming mod. I also hang around in Floor 2 and Channel 12 and that's about it.



Nice to meet you, Memos. Please guide me to the Haruhi Suzumiya discussion thread. Wasn't it in the channel 12 forums somewhere?


----------



## Mider T (Sep 22, 2009)

It's on the first page


----------



## Memos (Sep 22, 2009)

Likewise, and: reality was so fragile and fractured that the same person fought with himself in a titanic battle

Just like the banana said.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 22, 2009)

Congrats Memos, I've always pulled for you to be a mod, and it appears my life long dream has come to fruition.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 22, 2009)

Memos that poll doesnt make sense to anyone but me and you, get to work and make a real one :c


----------



## Memos (Sep 22, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Memos that poll doesnt make sense to anyone but me and you, get to work and make a real one :c



Of course it doesn't make sense, YOU MADE IT!!!

Seriously though, what should the new one be of? I need to try something anyway.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 22, 2009)

Something relating to the SEGA leaks or about me stalking Donkey Toad


----------



## Memos (Sep 22, 2009)

title:

choice 1:
choice 2:

etc...


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 22, 2009)

SEGA leaks PS2 Emulation as Tachi watches Donkey Toad 
1) MEEEEGATON
2) Donkey Toad Cries
3) Iwata *laughs*
4) Fuck your poll


----------



## Memos (Sep 22, 2009)

That is terrible. It sounds more liek a thread title. 

I'll use it anyway.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 22, 2009)

Well of course it's terrible, who listens to me?


----------



## Mider T (Sep 22, 2009)

I just realized now we have two mod couples

Naruto and Naruko
Para and Hollie


----------



## Felt (Sep 23, 2009)

We aren't a couple.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 23, 2009)

More like sisters in crime


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 23, 2009)

Zaru x Pek was canon.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 23, 2009)

Lol        Id.


----------



## Para (Sep 23, 2009)

Mider T said:


> I just realized now we have two mod couples
> 
> Naruto and Naruko
> Para and Hollie



wat

She's my lezbro >(


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 23, 2009)

So ... Pek .. 

Can I use your password again for shenanigans?


----------



## martryn (Sep 23, 2009)

I didn't realize we had any staff couples.  

To be a couple means interaction on a personal level.  Physical, yeah?  Or are these just gay e-couples.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 23, 2009)

Martin do you have an e-boyfriend?


----------



## Mider T (Sep 23, 2009)

Para said:


> wat
> 
> She's my lezbro >(



A couple of Welsh
*ba-dum tsch*
/firsttryatbrithumor


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 23, 2009)

You will never be cool enough for a Mustang.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 24, 2009)

Did I miss something or who is strawhat4life


----------



## Para (Sep 24, 2009)

^ new OP mod.


----------



## martryn (Sep 24, 2009)

> Martin do you have an e-boyfriend?



Uhm... no. 

I just think it's really great that new Plaza mods are chosen exclusively from the Blender.  I know people who post regularly in the Plaza offer slim pickings for mod materials, but do we really need more representatives from the one subforum that is most likely to have it's regulars banned amongst the staff?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 24, 2009)

I was gonna make an argument but then I realized there isn't one.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 24, 2009)

Asuka is such a defective bitch, Misato >>> Rei >>> Asuka. 

Lets go Andy.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 24, 2009)

I don't care about the personality of characters I wear a set of.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 25, 2009)

How much more new blood is yet to come? any spoilers on the next induction?


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 25, 2009)

I hate your lack of rage Andy


----------



## Countach (Sep 25, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> You will never be cool enough for a Mustang.



dont mind me ill just be over here in my lamborghini


----------



## Garfield (Sep 26, 2009)

Serp said:


> Emz, I was gonna request a set for *the new mod thing* , but you seem swamped . I just do it myself.



wat?


are you guys changing your "things"?


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 28, 2009)

Why isn't countach banned?


----------



## geG (Sep 28, 2009)

He has performed the necessary ritualistic sacrifices


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 28, 2009)

He called me a ^ (use bro), I demand justice


----------



## Countach (Sep 28, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> He called me a ^ (use bro), I demand justice



Shut ure face you double secret ^ (use bro).  Go cry yourself to sleep while you pleasure yourself with your wiimote


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 28, 2009)

Countach said:


> Shut ure face you double secret ^ (use bro).  Go cry yourself to sleep while you pleasure yourself with your wiimote





Countach said:


> Go cry yourself to sleep while you pleasure yourself with your wiimote





Countach said:


> *wiimote*


Go fuck yourself Nintendrone.


----------



## Countach (Sep 28, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Go fuck yourself Nintendrone.



Tachi don't try to hide it any more everyone knows u sleep in Wiijamas


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 28, 2009)

I'll stick my maracas up your anus


----------



## Countach (Sep 28, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> I'll stick my *Wii*acas up your anus



fixed for you :3


----------



## Mider T (Oct 30, 2009)

So sup after a month?


----------



## geG (Oct 30, 2009)

We will never have any new mods ever.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 30, 2009)

STAFF LOCKDOWN


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 30, 2009)

We're cutting back due to hard times. 

The Staff freeze can be seen as disconcerting, but we assure you we will come out through this tough time even stronger than before.


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 30, 2009)

Staffing decisions are almost never made during the winter. This is due to a usually lesser and significant traffic to the forum. That also goes in play with less activity from normally-active members. This could be result of anything, but generally: school/mid-terms/finals. Once activity is back on track, more people are posting. The more active a forum/section is, the more demand for moderation. 

When there is sufficient need for more moderation...well, you can put two and two together. This is a pretty common thing on this forum. November - February have almost always been quiet months in regards to the Staff.

/over-analysis of forum workings


----------



## Felt (Oct 31, 2009)

Maybe Geg will be modded.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 31, 2009)

^ Naaaaaaaaaaah. Let's stay realistic please


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 31, 2009)

Hollieween said:


> Maybe Geg will be modded.



Whoa whoa whoa; let's not get his hopes up. That's just mean.


----------



## wolfman_120 (Oct 31, 2009)

OniTasku said:


> Staffing decisions are almost never made during the winter. This is due to a usually lesser and significant traffic to the forum. That also goes in play with less activity from normally-active members. This could be result of anything, but generally: school/mid-terms/finals. Once activity is back on track, more people are posting. The more active a forum/section is, the more demand for moderation.
> 
> When there is sufficient need for more moderation...well, you can put two and two together. This is a pretty common thing on this forum. November - February have almost always been quiet months in regards to the Staff.
> 
> /over-analysis of forum workings



You know you've been here too long when...


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 31, 2009)

I despise Countach.


----------



## Memos (Oct 31, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> I despise Countach.



No one cares. Stop spamming please.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 31, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> No one cares. Stop spamming please.


I'll have you know this isnt an FC, no seriousuuuu-des talk here please, go back to your god Nintendoh!


----------



## Mider T (Nov 1, 2009)

So which admin fucked Jeanne up to 666,666 posts?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 1, 2009)

Location: Humpland....... 
Posts: 666,666
Posts: 13,420 


lol.


----------



## OniTasku (Nov 1, 2009)

And so the Blender killed Para. 

Hopefully you can still come back and talk with us, if modding the place hasn't made you hate us all yet. T_T


----------



## Zaru (Nov 2, 2009)

Congrats on modship, *Gooba*


----------



## geG (Nov 2, 2009)

All Hail the Mighty Gooba, Great and Terrible!


----------



## Mider T (Nov 2, 2009)

Why did Para get demodded?


----------



## Nimander (Nov 2, 2009)

I don't think she was demodded as much as she retired.

But, I may just be speaking outta my ass.


----------



## Gooba (Nov 2, 2009)

I did it because I hate fogbreathers.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 2, 2009)

Welsh       ?


----------



## Shodai (Nov 2, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> No one cares. Stop spamming please.



Who are you?


----------



## geG (Nov 4, 2009)

Congrats Para!

Again!


----------



## Mider T (Nov 4, 2009)

Congrats Para!

Again!


----------



## Tobirama (Nov 7, 2009)

Mider T is banned.


Simplement fantastique.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 7, 2009)

Congrats Mider T!


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 7, 2009)

Congrats Mider T!


----------



## Felt (Nov 7, 2009)

Congrats Mider T!


----------



## Chainer (Nov 9, 2009)

Congratulations, Suu!


----------



## Para (Nov 9, 2009)

Congrats, Mider T!


----------



## wolfman_120 (Nov 9, 2009)

Congratulations to Suu


----------



## Mider T (Nov 9, 2009)

Congrats, Suu!


----------



## Memos (Nov 10, 2009)

Mider T x Suu


----------



## Zaru (Nov 10, 2009)

Congrats, person I never saw before (which is an impressive feat in itself since I recognize a lot of people)


----------



## Memos (Nov 10, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Congrats, person I never saw before (which is an impressive feat in itself since I recognize a lot of people)



You're such a whore.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 10, 2009)

I take pride in my whoredom.


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 10, 2009)

Congrats, Who!


----------



## Esponer (Nov 10, 2009)

Suu. : )

Is it my birthday?


----------



## Mider T (Nov 10, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Mider T x Suu



Kusuiriuri's profile x pee.


----------



## Memos (Nov 10, 2009)

Mider T's profile x modfuck.


----------



## Felt (Nov 12, 2009)

It feels good no longer being the newest mod!


----------



## Zaru (Nov 12, 2009)

You're a mod?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm     a mod


----------



## Zaru (Nov 12, 2009)

Congrats on Modship Henry


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks Andrew.


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 12, 2009)

Congrats on Modship Henry!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 12, 2009)

Shut up or I'll give you an infraction you won't soon forget


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 12, 2009)

You've only been a mod 10 minutes and you're being abusive? 

Good job


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 12, 2009)

That's it

*Infracts*

Now less of your mouth


----------



## Eternity (Nov 24, 2009)

Yes, Ill have a Smod title, with an Mod title at the side. 

_*recives the titles*_

Haha, suckas!

_*runs away and hides in a corner*_

"My precious!"


----------



## Zaru (Nov 24, 2009)

I remember when the entire mod lists could be seen on one screen. Now I have to scroll down twice that much


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 24, 2009)

Congratulations Zaru!


----------



## Zaru (Nov 24, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Congratulations Zaru!



Yay I finally-

Wait a second


----------



## Felt (Nov 24, 2009)

Zaru said:


> I remember when the entire mod lists could be seen on one screen. Now I have to scroll down twice that much



Forum growth + smods/advisors being assigned sections.


----------



## Eternity (Nov 24, 2009)

A question: What is needed to be a mod? Do you look at rep? Activity? Knowledge? A mix?

So I know what kind of ppl runs this forum...


----------



## Zaru (Nov 24, 2009)

You have to seem like you care for a section but without the stench of wanting to be a mod


----------



## Eternity (Nov 24, 2009)

Sounds respectable


But some knowledge or minimum age should at least exist


----------



## Zaru (Nov 24, 2009)

If you're 12 chances are you won't make a good impression in the first place


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 24, 2009)

lol werent the first mods a bunch of 13 years olds?


----------



## Zaru (Nov 24, 2009)

I was a mod at age 13 and a good one at that so age isn't as much of an issue 

But in my nf lifetime I don't remember any mod being younger than 16.


----------



## Eternity (Nov 24, 2009)

As I am 18, I dont think thats a problem

However, I am not asking to become a mod. If I get the offer, ill take it, but no worries


----------



## Zaru (Nov 24, 2009)

First rule of the mod club:

Do not talk about the mod club


----------



## Eternity (Nov 24, 2009)

Indeed


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 24, 2009)

Hey imma mod gais


----------



## Eternity (Nov 24, 2009)

I can see that!


----------



## Taxman (Nov 24, 2009)

Zaru said:


> I was a mod at age 13 and a good one at that so age isn't as much of an issue
> 
> But in my nf lifetime I don't remember any mod being younger than 16.



I think Utz was 14.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 25, 2009)

We need more shota mods.


----------



## Ippy (Nov 25, 2009)

lol @ rep being a mod material requirement


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 25, 2009)

lol @ mods in general lol unpaid internet job

Congratulations Andy


----------



## Garfield (Nov 25, 2009)

Tengoku said:


> A question: What is needed to be a mod? Do you look at rep? Activity? Knowledge? A mix?
> 
> So I know what kind of ppl runs this forum...


Trust me you don't wanna know.

some secrets are best kept that way.

i can tell you this much; these guys are part of the grassy knoll incident 


I need to go...


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 25, 2009)

All you need to do to become a mod is be nice and kiss ass.


----------



## Felt (Nov 25, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> All you need to do to become a mod is be nice and kick ass.



Fixed


----------



## OniTasku (Nov 25, 2009)

All you need to do to become a Mod is kick ass and chew bubble gum. But you're all out of gum.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## geG (Nov 25, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> All you need to do to become a mod is be nice and kiss ass.



Kissing ass is one of the ways to ensure you won't become a mod. We can tell when you're sucking up and it's more annoying than anything


----------



## Memos (Nov 25, 2009)

Geg said:


> Kissing ass is one of the ways to ensure you won't become a mod. We can tell when you're sucking up and it's more annoying than anything



But you got through it so there's hope for everyone else.


----------



## Felt (Nov 25, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> But you got through it so there's hope for everyone else.



Oh no you didn't


----------



## ez (Nov 25, 2009)

> Kissing ass is one of the ways to ensure you won't become a mod. We can tell when you're sucking up and it's more annoying than anything



i made it in by kissing ample amounts of ass.


----------



## Para (Nov 25, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> But you got through it so there's hope for everyone else.



and then the pot called the kettle 'geg'


----------



## Memos (Nov 25, 2009)

ezxx said:


> i made it in by kissing ample amounts of ass.



I think that's the most unlikely thing i've heard you say.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 25, 2009)

Geg said:


> Kissing ass is one of the ways to ensure you won't become a mod. *We can tell when you're sucking up* and it's more annoying than anything



A check of the mod list proves this to be utterly false.


----------



## ez (Nov 25, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I think that's the most unlikely thing i've heard you say.



Unlikely but completely true. Ask my predecessors.


----------



## Memos (Nov 25, 2009)

ezxx said:


> Unlikely but completely true. Ask my predecessors.



I think of you as too much of a lazy ass to want to ruin that image. It fits you far too well.


----------



## ez (Nov 25, 2009)

Ah. Well one of these days the glass will shatter and you'll be left feeling...hollow.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 28, 2009)

I predict the next Mod joined in May of any year.


----------



## Eternity (Nov 28, 2009)

Or october


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 28, 2009)

We have an indefinite hiring freeze. Nothing to see here people


----------



## Raiden (Nov 28, 2009)

Kira did you make nearly a thousand posts since your post milestone thread  ?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 28, 2009)

Raiden said:


> Kira did you make nearly a thousand posts since your post milestone thread  ?



I'm pretty sure I slowed down my post count rate since I made that thread


----------



## Eternity (Nov 28, 2009)

Not hiring are we?

So what you are saying is that this HUGE narutoforum does NOT need any more mods?

Ok!


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 28, 2009)

Kira Yamato is my saviour :fly


----------



## Nimander (Nov 28, 2009)

I love this site.


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 28, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Kira Yamato is my saviour :fly



Naturally tachi-koon


----------



## OniTasku (Nov 29, 2009)

Renee stepped down?


----------



## Dave (Nov 29, 2009)

i cried, oni hold me


----------



## OniTasku (Nov 29, 2009)

Embrace my manly chest, Dave. We shall cry together.


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 29, 2009)

Indeed Em koon.


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 29, 2009)

I was on the IRC a grand total of 20 minutes


----------



## Jαmes (Nov 30, 2009)

why did renee quit?


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 30, 2009)

Her lower back caved due to the stress loads she carries


----------



## Zaru (Nov 30, 2009)

Lol renee and quitting


----------



## Nimander (Nov 30, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Her lower back caved due to the stress loads she carries



*snorts*


----------



## Para (Dec 2, 2009)

New smods = Chainer and Toby!


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 2, 2009)

Congrats people I don't know!


----------



## Vanity (Dec 2, 2009)

OMG Chainer got s-modded?


----------



## Mider T (Dec 2, 2009)

Congrats new smods, you guys deserved it.  Now you don't have to deal directly with members


----------



## Yondaime (Dec 2, 2009)

The fuck is this? Chainer? Ugh


----------



## Raiden (Dec 2, 2009)

Congratulations Chainer and Toby .


----------



## Migooki (Dec 3, 2009)

Toby for the win.


----------



## Hiroshi (Dec 3, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Congrats new smods, you guys deserved it.  Now you don't have to deal directly with members


lolno. . . . .


----------



## Zaru (Dec 3, 2009)

A female asian student using ""

SEE WHAT SMODDING DOES TO PEOPLE? SEE?


----------



## OniTasku (Dec 3, 2009)

You SMods and your stealthy-ness.


----------



## Lezard Valeth (Dec 5, 2009)

*Toby and Chainer promotion appreciation thread*

Props for promoting those two:

Toby, don't agree with him always in the caf? yet can tell how much he's smarter than me and most caf? posters.

Chainer, a very caring and active mod, with a lot of sensitivity and patience.

You picked the best IMHO. But now there are too many smods, maybe retire Naruko? lol J/K


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 5, 2009)

Toby is smodded?

Don't really know Chainer.

But I like Toby though. Not so much without the Christ in his name. He seems less holy now 

But congrats :B


----------



## Lezard Valeth (Dec 5, 2009)

yeah I liked the Christ touch too :3


----------



## Lance Vance (Dec 5, 2009)

Yeah, they deserved it.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 5, 2009)

Yep, they both more than deserved it. Congratulations and good luck Toby and Chainer (again) <3.


----------



## Distracted (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm so happy to see people liking mods.  It's so rare 

Where are my threads talking about how awful and non-existent I am?


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 5, 2009)

Toby yes

Chainer no


----------



## Koi (Dec 5, 2009)

[BOSS]yeah[/BOSS] [BOSS]yeah[/BOSS]
Awh yeah.


----------



## Esponer (Dec 5, 2009)

I should be the first respondent in this thread! Or the minus oneth!

I'll have you all know I am simultaneously Joe's biggest fan on NF, and also Toby's. I love them both with all my heart and am very happy that they have a new, pretty colour.


----------



## Vanity (Dec 5, 2009)

Chainer is awesome and the mod I know best on this site.

I'm glad that he became an s-mod.  I think he deserves it.

I don't know Toby at all.


----------



## Lezard Valeth (Dec 5, 2009)

Koi said:


> [BOSS]yeah[/BOSS] [BOSS]yeah[/BOSS]
> Awh yeah.



           .


----------



## Toby (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm appreciating this thread


----------



## Lezard Valeth (Dec 5, 2009)

Esponer said:


> I should be the first respondent in this thread! Or the minus oneth!
> 
> I'll have you all know I am simultaneously Joe's biggest fan on NF, and also Toby's. I love them both with all my heart and am very happy that they have a new, pretty colour.



they also have this



[boss].[/boss]


----------



## Yondaime (Dec 5, 2009)

Toby, good choice. 

Though Chainer is horrible.


----------



## Lezard Valeth (Dec 5, 2009)

I don't agree with anti chainer propaganda

chainer used to be a bit overactive, but now he's a great mod and it's been for a while


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 5, 2009)

Activity has nothing to do with the quality of your work


----------



## God (Dec 5, 2009)

I've heard good things about Toby. Dont know Chainer though.


----------



## Mori` (Dec 5, 2009)

You're welcome, I claim at least 50% responsibility for Toby


----------



## Kikyo (Dec 5, 2009)

And Mori's amazing legacy continues with Toby pek

Dunno Chainer though.


----------



## Lezard Valeth (Dec 5, 2009)

~M~ said:


> Activity has nothing to do with the quality of your work



yeah I meant chainer was overactive in a negative way, too much trashed or merged threads, etc...

but now it's been a while chainer does perfect job


----------



## Suu (Dec 5, 2009)

Chainer is sexy, and he rocks my jocks. Yeah.

Toby was an excellent choice too.

Congratulations to both!


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 5, 2009)

Suu said:


> Chainer is sexy, and he rocks my jocks. Yeah.
> 
> Toby was an excellent choice too.
> 
> Congratulations to both!



Who are you?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Dec 6, 2009)

Do we not have an Anbu Central mod to merge this with the forum superhero thread?

I'm 1% tempted to come back an stick my boot up this section's ass.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 6, 2009)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Do we not have an Anbu Central mod to merge this with the forum superhero thread?
> 
> I'm 1% tempted to come back an stick my boot up this section's ass.


Please do. I miss your cheeky one liners before lock.


----------



## ez (Dec 6, 2009)

i didnt know chainer got the nod too. 'grats. 

also, S_S, "day."


----------



## Mider T (Dec 6, 2009)

Forum Super Hero Thread or Staff "Thank You" Thread GET

Btw, both of them deserved it.  Smodship means you've worked yourself to gray hairs and can finally be lazy.  So mods, now you know what to strive for!


----------



## Yondaime (Dec 6, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Forum Super Hero Thread or Staff "Thank You" Thread GET
> 
> Btw, both of them deserved it.  Smodship means you've worked yourself to gray hairs and can finally be lazy.  So mods, now you know what to strive for!



Actually, SMods typically do more work.


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 6, 2009)

Why was this merged D:


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Dec 6, 2009)

Because this is where it belongs D:


----------



## OniTasku (Dec 7, 2009)

What was it merged with?


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 7, 2009)

No you Spy D:


----------



## Havoc (Dec 7, 2009)

Spy, mod me.


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 7, 2009)

Mod, spy me.


----------



## Havoc (Dec 7, 2009)

I used to be spy's senpai.


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 7, 2009)

Spy gave me a juice box once


----------



## Havoc (Dec 7, 2009)

i taught spy how to be a man, and on wednesdays, how to be a woman


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 7, 2009)

Was it like be a man, samurai school, did you teach him how to lift a 2000 pound hammer?


----------



## Zaru (Dec 7, 2009)

Yondaime said:


> Actually, SMods typically do more work.



At least for the first few months, then they become inactive and replaced by someone else while retaining their powers 

*glares at smod list*


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 7, 2009)

Prune the mods, prune the smods, prune the admins


----------



## geG (Dec 7, 2009)

How about I prune your face


----------



## Zaru (Dec 7, 2009)

I like prunes, they're sweet


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 7, 2009)

Geg said:


> How about I prune your face


Only if you do it with love and care


----------



## Hiroshi (Dec 7, 2009)

is my hero.


----------



## Memos (Dec 7, 2009)

Hiroshi said:


> is my hero.



Again ....


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 7, 2009)

is my homo.


----------



## Hiroshi (Dec 7, 2009)

is my stock finder. . . not.


----------



## Memos (Dec 7, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> is my homo.



Such kind words 

You still haven't made me that avatar


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 7, 2009)

There are no heroes.


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 7, 2009)

Hiroshi said:


> is my stock finder. . . not.


I'll cry, I really will ;-; 



Kusuriuri said:


> Such kind words
> 
> You still haven't made me that avatar


What avatar are you talking about homo?


----------



## Mider T (Dec 14, 2009)

And so a week passed...


----------



## Kaze (Dec 14, 2009)

Let's just make one thing clear, I'm the main character.


----------



## OniTasku (Dec 14, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> There are no heroes.



The heroes are just in hiding. You must wait for the Springtime of Youth.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 14, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> There are no heroes.



they've all faded away


----------



## Felt (Dec 18, 2009)

is our saviour.


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 18, 2009)

Who are these people and where do they come from?


----------



## geG (Dec 18, 2009)

OniTasku said:


> The heroes are just in hiding. You must wait for the Springtime of Youth.



I came out early but got scared of my shadow


----------



## Memos (Dec 18, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Who are these people and where do they come from?



If you have to ask, you shouldn't know.

I have no idea


----------



## martryn (Dec 18, 2009)

I can't tell who is a new mod and who has just had his or her name changed recently because they can't SETTLE FOR ONE FUCKING NAME AND KEEP IT FOR FUCK'S SAKE!!!


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 18, 2009)

memos I see you


----------



## Gooba (Dec 18, 2009)

Hear hear.  I've always wanted the namechange policy to be 1 if you picked a retarded name when you signed up and that is it.  Like "Sasusakuluverr543" can get it changed to something reasonable then they have to stick to it.  I don't know any other forums that change names like we do.

*goes off to protest*


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 18, 2009)

I know of forums that change names all the time :} 

By the way, so when can I have the username I requested


----------



## Felt (Dec 18, 2009)

( i have actually never encountered a forum which *didn't* offer a name change service)


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 18, 2009)

Hollie said:


> ( i have actually never encountered a forum which *didn't* offer a name change service)


dcemu.co.uk 

fucking homos >.>


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Dec 18, 2009)

Most of the forums I'm on don't offer a name-change service.

At least I think they don't.  I wouldn't know since I'm not the kind of nitwit who goes around changing their name all the time.


----------



## Kri (Dec 18, 2009)

martryn said:


> I can't tell who is a new mod and who has just had his or her name changed recently because they can't SETTLE FOR ONE FUCKING NAME AND KEEP IT FOR FUCK'S SAKE!!!


You are an angry individual.

You need a vacation. May I suggest a cruise?


----------



## Ippy (Dec 18, 2009)

martryn said:


> I can't tell who is a new mod and who has just had his or her name changed recently because they can't SETTLE FOR ONE FUCKING NAME AND KEEP IT FOR FUCK'S SAKE!!!


----------



## Gooba (Dec 18, 2009)

Some days I'm tempted to log on Kaga's account and lock the namechange thread.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 18, 2009)

be consistent...we need to blame it on bass as always.


----------



## Vanity (Dec 18, 2009)

Sunrider got modded to.....the BH of all places?

I don't have a problem with the guy or anything but is he actually active there? I just don't see him post in there much and I thought people had to be at least active in the section they get modded to.

I assume you guys know what you're doing though. Just curious.


----------



## Kri (Dec 18, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> I assume you guys know what you're doing though.


You assumed correctly.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 18, 2009)

TheBlindHyuuga said:


> be consistent...we need to blame it on bass as always.



The forum tends to flows more smoothly when we do that.


----------



## Nimander (Dec 18, 2009)

Kribaby said:


> You assumed correctly.



If you heard the laugh I let out upon reading this, you would disown me with extreme prejudice.


----------



## scerpers (Dec 18, 2009)

derp                                .


----------



## Vanity (Dec 18, 2009)

Kribaby said:


> You assumed correctly.



As long as he does a good job, that's all that matters. I was just kind of skeptical due to the fact that I don't recall seeing him post a lot in there and I thought people had to be really active in a section to get modded for the section.

Of course it's not like I research posts to see how often someone posts in a section....that's what you guys do probably. I just don't recall seeing him in there often.


----------



## wolfman_120 (Dec 18, 2009)

Sunrider has been posting pictures of his long penis before since you have been a member, so I think he is rather deserving of new Mod of the Bath House. God knows Bass is not to be seen


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 18, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> As long as he does a good job, that's all that matters. I was just kind of skeptical due to the fact that I don't recall seeing him post a lot in there and I thought people had to be really active in a section to get modded for the section.
> 
> Of course it's not like I research posts to see how often someone posts in a section....that's what you guys do probably. I just don't recall seeing him in there often.



If activity was all that mattered we wouldn't have so many mods with under 10k posts and so many non-staff members with over 20k posts


----------



## Vanity (Dec 19, 2009)

wolfman_120 said:


> Sunrider has been posting pictures of his long penis before since you have been a member, so I think he is rather deserving of new Mod of the Bath House. God knows Bass is not to be seen



Yeah I've heard about that....but I really haven't seen him around recently.



~M~ said:


> If activity was all that mattered we wouldn't have so many mods with under 10k posts and so many non-staff members with over 20k posts



Since when did I imply that activity is all that matters? 

I just thought it was something that you had to have though for at least the section you mod. You don't have to be active all over NF....but in the section you mod in.

Chainer wasn't active in a lot of sections but he was active in the section he got modded for. When he was modded he had under 1,000 posts. Post count doesn't mean much....I just have a lot because I'm active in a lot of sections of NF. Some other people can be really active in just one section though and therefore have very few posts and that would be fine. And those people make better mods than people like me because they are totally focused on that one section so they'd mod it better. People like me are all over the map. We don't stay watching one section.

Anyway you can't say that activity doesn't count for anything, M. Most people with really high post count are actually mods or WERE mods....Kira, Cham, Taxman, Yakushi Kabuto, Zaru, pretty much everyone with more posts than me is except for a couple people. So I don't know where you come up with that statistic of yours but whatever.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 19, 2009)

> So I don't know where you come up with that statistic of yours but whatever.



Crazymoronx, cardboardtubeknight, sasuke bateman, twf  off the top of my head have high post counts 

And many mods have lower ones in comparison.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 19, 2009)

Whut r posts?

Congratulations Sunrider, I hope you enjoy your time bathing in the house of bathing. Somewhere in there is a good sentence waiting to happen, if only I could be awake enough to think of one.


----------



## Vanity (Dec 19, 2009)

It's alright. I've been informed that you guys can tell when someone lurks a section a lot.....which is fine.

I don't have a problem with Sunrider anyway. It's just I hadn't personally seen him much in the section and then he was suddenly modded....but if he LURKS it a lot and the staff knew it, that's fine.

I congratulate him.


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 19, 2009)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Whut r posts?





Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> It's alright.


Usernames too similar from first glance D:

/dyslexia


----------



## scerpers (Dec 19, 2009)

A dupe obviously.

A horrible dupe.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 19, 2009)

And thus, the average dick size in the staff increases by several inches.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Dec 19, 2009)

We're up to 3 1/2 inches now.


----------



## Garfield (Dec 19, 2009)

That's enough for the nu age dolls nowadays I head er, hear


----------



## OniTasku (Dec 19, 2009)

Sunrider, BH Mod? About time.


----------



## Eternity (Dec 19, 2009)

If you make me a mod, I will take over the forum and throw out all the other mods!
Power to the people!

*martryn replies in 3...2....1....*


----------



## Zaru (Dec 19, 2009)

If lurking activity counts, they should mod Cirus for the court.


----------



## Memos (Dec 19, 2009)

Zaru said:


> If lurking activity counts, they should mod Cirus for the court.



S_S is the unofficial courts mod but having both would be like watching the Odd Couple. Would be great.


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 19, 2009)

Memos, Batman > Superman


----------



## Memos (Dec 19, 2009)

Find a Batman character that my name would fit with.


----------



## Vanity (Dec 19, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Usernames too similar from first glance D:
> 
> /dyslexia



YK should really go back to being a mod. It was easier for people to tell us apart when we didn't have the same colour of name.



Zaru said:


> And thus, the average dick size in the staff increases by several inches.



*thinks about saying something but decides not to*


----------



## Mider T (Dec 19, 2009)

Before Sunrider, who was the last person to be modded in December, if anybody?



Kribaby said:


> You are an angry individual.
> 
> You need a vacation. May I suggest a cruise?



Funny thing is, he's been on vacation for months now.


----------



## Jαmes (Dec 19, 2009)

lol i kinda miss her modding...


----------



## Sin (Dec 19, 2009)

Memopolis said:


> Find a Batman character that my name would fit with.




Solomemo Grundy


----------



## OniTasku (Dec 19, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Before Sunrider, who was the last person to be modded in December, if anybody?



No one else has been modded this month. Last person modded before Sunrider, though, I believe was...Suu?


----------



## Mider T (Dec 19, 2009)

I mean any December in the past 5 years.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Dec 19, 2009)

Memopolis said:


> S_S is the unofficial courts mod ...


I've resigned!

I am not a number, I am a free man.


----------



## scerpers (Dec 19, 2009)

does it feel good to be free?


----------



## Gooba (Dec 19, 2009)

Spy_Smasher said:


> We're up to 3 1/2 inches now.


If I had a nickle for every time your girlfriend heard you say that...


----------



## Para (Dec 21, 2009)

Jove is our new MD mod! Rejoice!


----------



## Felt (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm pretty sure Jove is our last appointment ever.


----------



## Memos (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm quitting next week so unless i'm unreplaceable then yes, he is the last mod for years.


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 21, 2009)

Memos if you quit, the gaming section will turn to shit again :}


----------



## Mider T (Dec 22, 2009)

Just as planned, Jove is mod.  Go ahead and update your list Oni.


----------



## OniTasku (Dec 22, 2009)

Ah, you sly bastard you, Moder T.


----------



## Eternity (Dec 22, 2009)

You ah, sly, bastard you Moder T.

....


----------



## Creator (Dec 22, 2009)

Para said:


> Jove is our new MD mod! Rejoice!





Hollie said:


> I'm pretty sure Jove is our last appointment ever.





Memopolis said:


> I'm quitting next week so unless i'm unreplaceable then yes, he is the last mod for years.



Where is my modship? 

Dammits. 

Congrats to the new mod.


----------



## Yondaime (Dec 22, 2009)

You can have my position if you want.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 22, 2009)

Yondaime said:


> You can have my position if you want.



Sorry, pek won't let you be a normal again.  Ever.


----------



## Creator (Dec 22, 2009)

Yondaime said:


> You can have my position if you want.



This feels like a trap.


----------



## Yondaime (Dec 22, 2009)

Don't worry, I'll reclaim it once you get shredded apart by angry pairing fans.


----------



## Vanity (Dec 22, 2009)

Yondaime said:


> Don't worry, I'll reclaim it once you get shredded apart by angry pairing fans.



When new chapters with pairing stuff in them come out you guys must be like:


----------



## Para (Dec 22, 2009)

Pairing wars are fun, imo.


----------



## Shodai (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## scerpers (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## Creator (Dec 23, 2009)

Yondaime said:


> Don't worry, I'll reclaim it once you get shredded apart by angry pairing fans.



Bah. Angry pairing fans. 

Been there done that. Know how to handle that. BAN.  

**


----------



## OniTasku (Dec 23, 2009)

It's a simple matter really. Just bring back the Uchiha Cop's and you'll be just fine.


----------



## Creator (Dec 23, 2009)

OniTasku said:


> It's a simple matter really. Just bring back the Uchiha Cop's and you'll be just fine.



There were cops to keep the Uchihatardism down? 

I want to be part of this team.


----------



## Kirabi (Dec 23, 2009)

I will forever be the mild mannered narupug/Kirabi, if I'm ever modded you will know this place has gone down the tubes and it's time to abandon the sinking ship.

Pairing wars control themselves imo, just let the opposing factors massacre each other until no pairing tards are left alive and the forum is a quieter happier place.


----------



## Jαmes (Dec 24, 2009)

lol library... no wonder you have 5 mods and a smod there...


----------



## OniTasku (Dec 24, 2009)

Creator said:


> There were cops to keep the Uchihatardism down?
> 
> I want to be part of this team.



Haha, no...not quite. They were more this...posse (I guess you could say that) that repeatedly flamed members that tried to slander the Uchiha name. Of course LotU was the ringleader of this all and there were...6 or 7 UchihaCops. It was all pretty hilarious - even a Staff member or two rolled with it (I forgot who). 

It was...interesting. That happened just a bit before LotU got perm'd.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 31, 2009)

No lie, I had a dream that OniTasku became a mod.


----------



## Ippy (Dec 31, 2009)

He will *never* be as long as I have something to say about it...

**


----------



## Raiden (Dec 31, 2009)

LotB, I've been always wanting to ask you.

Why is biggie not in your set ?


----------



## Ippy (Dec 31, 2009)

I actually have this poster up in my room, btw.


----------



## Starrk (Dec 31, 2009)

Anyone modded recently?


----------



## Mider T (Dec 31, 2009)

Jove            .


----------



## Felt (Jan 1, 2010)

No one will be modded in 2010.


----------



## Starrk (Jan 1, 2010)

Oh sure Hollie.


----------



## Felt (Jan 1, 2010)

Don't you believe me?


----------



## Starrk (Jan 1, 2010)

I hate tomatoes.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 1, 2010)

Mods are scum


----------



## Starrk (Jan 1, 2010)

I simply hate tomato.


----------



## Crowe (Jan 1, 2010)

pek for admin 2010!


----------



## Nimander (Jan 1, 2010)

Who is this "pek" person you speak of?


----------



## Platinum (Jan 3, 2010)

pek said:


> pek for admin 2010!



Pek: Change we can believe in.


----------



## Starrk (Jan 3, 2010)

Something will change.


----------



## Garfield (Jan 11, 2010)

Nowadays whenever I'm online, all I see are supermods and supermods and supermods and Hollie and Jove and supermods O_O

and the occassional adminopia


----------



## Zaru (Jan 11, 2010)

But Hollie is invisible.


----------



## Nimander (Jan 11, 2010)

adee said:


> Nowadays whenever I'm online, all I see are supermods and supermods and supermods and Hollie and Jove and supermods O_O
> 
> and the occassional adminopia



I know right?  I swear, there are more colored names than normal ones on this site at times.

The mods are becoming the majority!

+1 spam


----------



## Garfield (Jan 11, 2010)

and there's sometimes that aesthesizeanalog dude.

but allllwwwaaayyys paracetamolgirl

always!

Hollie is hollow man???

oh my


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Jan 11, 2010)

I like to leave NF open in my browser and go out and have a life while giving the impression that I'm omnipresent. 

Just kidding, I don't really have a life.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 11, 2010)

peK will just be playing TF2


----------



## Garfield (Jan 11, 2010)

Paracetamol Boy said:


> I like to leave NF open in my browser and go out and have a life while giving the impression that I'm omnipresent.
> 
> Just kidding, I don't really have a life.


Here lies Martin Engelbrod
Have mercy on my soul oh God
As I would you if I were God
And you were Martin Engelbrod.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 11, 2010)

Nice set Henry!

Also congrats on modship Henry!



Kusuriuri said:


> I'm quitting next week so unless i'm unreplaceable then yes, he is the last mod for years.





Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Memos if you quit, the gaming section will turn to shit again :}


Memos come back to me


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 3, 2010)

I was modded? 

And what set was I wearing? 

AND WHERE IS MY MONEY!?


----------



## Felt (Mar 3, 2010)

You were demodded for inactivity.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 3, 2010)

They modded me instead, but I was demodded for accidently pruning the mod section.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 3, 2010)

Ramona Flowers said:


> You were demodded for inactivity.



But I'm really active!

Just ask the ladies, they know what I mean 



Zaru said:


> They modded me instead, but I was demodded for accidently pruning the mod section.



They didn't mind that. It was replacing all the thread with FCs for Comrade Tazmo they object to.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## Garfield (Mar 6, 2010)

Prince of Gaysia


----------



## Yachiru (Mar 15, 2010)

^

where do you get this stuff? XDDD


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Felt (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Yachiru (Mar 16, 2010)

Ramona, Facebook is fail


----------



## Migooki (Mar 16, 2010)

Her name is Hollie. GET IT RIGHT.

It's like someone would call me Miyuki. How silly. :3

Edit: Where am I  D:


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 16, 2010)

I dont owe you money Henry


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 16, 2010)

Miyuki said:


> Edit: Where am I  D:



I don't know, *Miyuki*



Tachikoma said:


> I dont owe you money Henry



*Draws knife*

Must I take it from your flesh then?


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 16, 2010)

You can take my life, but you will never have my money


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 16, 2010)

I can take it after I kill you and I'll make up the intrested by renting you to necrophiliacs.


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 16, 2010)

Fuck  

Just tell Andy to go easy on  my body


----------



## Zaru (Mar 16, 2010)

Wait           what


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 16, 2010)

I'll charge you $500 a ride for a the first week and drop it by a $100 every week after that, what do you say?


----------



## Felt (Mar 26, 2010)

Congrats to Renzor on modship!


----------



## Zaru (Mar 26, 2010)

I never liked that renzor person. He made a lot of shitty posts in the House of Uzumaki


----------



## Felt (Mar 26, 2010)

I think you're confusing Renzor with Renzor.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 26, 2010)

If I flame Renzor, will I my punishment be multiplied by the amount of Renzors in the mod list?


----------



## Felt (Mar 30, 2010)

Congrats to  on being the new HVoA (Graphics) Mod!


----------



## Zaru (Mar 30, 2010)

Congrats


----------



## Juli (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks. <3

I think I'll like this..


----------



## Zaru (Mar 30, 2010)

Germany seizing power...


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 30, 2010)

God damn Nazis 

Grats


----------



## Juli (Mar 30, 2010)

And we all now how that'll end....















..I'll lose..


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 30, 2010)

Reznoz


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 30, 2010)

Congrats on modship Henry!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 30, 2010)

Yes, congrats to him whoever he is.

So many nobodies about here these days


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 30, 2010)

We're becoming the old men of the forum, telling the n00bs to get off our lawn


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 30, 2010)

Get off my lawn, 07 nuub


----------



## Distracted (Mar 30, 2010)

Yeah, get off his lawn you '07 nuub!


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 30, 2010)

Get off my lawn you n00b dog walkers 

_look at this poop, look at it_


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 30, 2010)

You know NF has been here for awhile when 07's consider themselves to be old.


----------



## Yondaime (Mar 30, 2010)

Heh, I barely made '07.


----------



## Migooki (Mar 30, 2010)

Damn newfags.


----------



## Undercovermc (Mar 30, 2010)

Kira Yamato said:


> You know NF has been here for awhile when 07's consider themselves to be old.



Us 07's are practically veterans now.


----------



## Felt (Mar 30, 2010)

07ers will always be newbs


----------



## Distracted (Mar 30, 2010)

Ramona Flowers said:


> 07ers will always be newbs



And damn proud of it


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 31, 2010)

'07 rocks


----------



## Mider T (Mar 31, 2010)

lol 07 

Is Juli the first mod of this year/decade?


----------



## Felt (Mar 31, 2010)

Yeh I think so


----------



## OniTasku (Mar 31, 2010)

Congrats on modship of the art-section, Juli. 

First Mod appointment of 2010.


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 1, 2010)

Congrats on becoming a SMod, Hollie (if this isn't an April Fools joke)!


----------



## Mider T (Apr 1, 2010)

Congrats, now the Plaza will be left to its state during the BI months!

Is Para next?  Or maybe Jove?


----------



## Felt (Apr 1, 2010)

I shall still be looking after the Plaza


----------



## Migooki (Apr 1, 2010)

lol 

>Jove 
>SMod


----------



## Para (Apr 1, 2010)

It's not as far-fetched as you think; Jove actually turned down his nomination.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 1, 2010)




----------



## Mider T (Apr 1, 2010)

^Haha COLTrane....
I get it



Para said:


> It's not as far-fetched as you think; Jove actually turned down his nomination.



Tis the fate of an MD mod, huge responsibility with often laid back demeanors


----------



## wolfman_120 (Apr 1, 2010)

Damn, that joke was way too sophisticated for me, and I like Coltrane


----------



## Migooki (Apr 2, 2010)

I, for one, will congratulate Yakushi Kabuto with her SMod ship.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 3, 2010)

Why recongratulate?



Kunoichi no Kiri said:


> Yakushi Kabuto has been promoted to Supermod.


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 3, 2010)

It's like enlisting or being signed up for the Draft. She has been called back into Active Duty.


----------



## Para (Apr 3, 2010)

Big congrats to , our new Cafe mod!


----------



## Migooki (Apr 3, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Why recongratulate?



Pffft, you don't ignore your friend the second time they have a baby only because they had one before.


----------



## Para (Apr 3, 2010)

Modship: it's like having a baby.


----------



## Freija (Apr 3, 2010)

Para said:


> Modship: it's like having a baby.



Vaginal pains?


----------



## Para (Apr 3, 2010)

Like you wouldn't believe.


----------



## Gooba (Apr 3, 2010)

Condolences to Distracted and Liz Lemon for becoming Super Moderators.


----------



## Distracted (Apr 3, 2010)

Gooba said:


> Condolences to Distracted and Liz Lemon for becoming Super Moderators.



Shit, now I actually have to work


----------



## Para (Apr 3, 2010)

It's a beautiful day!


----------



## Garfield (Apr 3, 2010)

Cham retired? 

who else?


----------



## Death Note (Apr 3, 2010)

Congrats to all the new smods and moderators.


----------



## Felt (Apr 3, 2010)

There will be no more, ever.


----------



## Garfield (Apr 3, 2010)

I meant who else retired


----------



## Felt (Apr 3, 2010)

Amaretti.  Plus Splintered and Suzuhiko...


----------



## Havoc (Apr 3, 2010)

My admin powers don't seem to be working.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Apr 3, 2010)

Distracted said:


> Shit, now I actually have to work



Just ban everyone that isn't me, and all your problems will be gone.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 3, 2010)

Miyuki said:


> lol
> 
> >Jove
> >SMod



Not going unnoticed.


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 5, 2010)

And Space Cowboy is now in charge of the Cafe? Godspeed dealing with that place, man. 

Congrats to those who got promoted to SMod. Man, I've only been gone for two days.


----------



## Koi (Apr 7, 2010)

Space Cowboy!


----------



## Mider T (Apr 7, 2010)

Hold on a sec, who is Urahara Kisuke?


----------



## wolfman_120 (Apr 7, 2010)

Urahara Kisuke = Kribaby


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 12, 2010)

There's no place like NFF for old and lame.

Also, terrible choices for new smods, staff. Terrible.


----------



## Felt (Apr 12, 2010)

That's why there are 3.  We need 3 terrible mods to make 1 good smod.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 12, 2010)

Luna was a good choice, but those other two are just a misery.


----------



## Garfield (Apr 13, 2010)

ok what's the secret? What did you guys do?

600+ active members consistently for so many days?
Srsly?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 13, 2010)

Huh?


----------



## Mider T (Apr 14, 2010)

.


----------



## Para (Apr 14, 2010)

Miyuki said:


> Congratulation to  as our new Bathhouse moderator!





Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Lame.
> 
> This isn't the first time people have joked about me not being modded and it's getting really old and really lame.


You believed her post?



Brain Guy said:


> Luna was a good choice, but those other two are just a misery.



Sadly they were the best options.


----------



## martryn (Apr 14, 2010)

Who the hell are the new mods?  I think almost all forum staff choices are retarded.  That's because only losers join the forums now, and with no cool new members joining we're left with losers to pick from.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 14, 2010)

But she isn't a mod either.  If that's an insult then it isn't a very good one, not even worth your time to respond to.


----------



## Nimander (Apr 14, 2010)

martryn said:


> Who the hell are the new mods?  I think almost all forum staff choices are retarded.  That's because only losers join the forums now, and with no cool new members joining we're left with losers to pick from.



Your butthurt reaches through the screen and soothes my battered, aching soul.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 14, 2010)

Anything can be interpreted as an insult.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Zaru (Apr 14, 2010)

Precisely my thoughts, sport


----------



## Ippy (Apr 14, 2010)

martryn said:


> Who the hell are the new mods?  I think almost all forum staff choices are retarded.  That's because only losers join the forums now, and with no cool new members joining we're left with losers to pick from.


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 14, 2010)

Zaru said:


> Anything can be interpreted as an insult.


I love you, you're generous, kind, and when you are around, I smile


----------



## Zaru (Apr 14, 2010)

Reported for flaming.


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 14, 2010)

One day I will be a mod and post the lol lost image in every report


----------



## Zaru (Apr 14, 2010)

YOU SAID YOU WILL BE A MOD THAT MEANS YOU'LL NEVER BE A MOD
BECAUSE THAT'S HOW IT WORKS ON NF


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm going to purchase NF for $500


----------



## Zaru (Apr 14, 2010)

According to the internet, NF is worth 	$1,101,583


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 14, 2010)

*    is valued at*

*$2,517,913


*oh lol - second opinion


  The estimated value of  is: *$107,950*


----------



## Zaru (Apr 14, 2010)

Either way, 2 much 4 u


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 14, 2010)

Ha! I'll get backing from Orichimaru, I'll make him shadow mod in return


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 14, 2010)

/eyes previous page and rolls eyes. I haven't stopped by here in awhile, so grats to the shiny new mods, smods, and potatoes.


Brain Guy said:


> Also, terrible choices for new smods, staff. Terrible.


 You really don't like me? Wryyy? WHyyyyy must you toy with my heart so?!


			
				Tachikoma said:
			
		

> Ha! I'll get backing from Orichimaru, I'll make him shadow mod in return


Orochimaru was already smod for awhile. I should know, I was Orochimaru for a sweet moment in time. :3


----------



## Zaru (Apr 14, 2010)

As a newly promoted potato, I thank you.


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 14, 2010)

YK, I think thats the best avatar I've seen on you yet, I love it. 

Also congrats on being a smod, again


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 14, 2010)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> You really don't like me? Wryyy? WHyyyyy must you toy with my heart so?!


You are a grizzled old veteran lady. You can't pretend to be new.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 14, 2010)

Congrats on modship Henry!


----------



## Detective (Apr 17, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> Us 07's are practically veterans now.



If 07's are aging veterans, then myself and whoever is leftover from back in 04 are pretty much your long lost ancient internet ancestors. Or possibly Dinosaur e-fossils. 

BTW, Congrats to the new Mods.


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 17, 2010)

Congrats on modship superman!


----------



## Detective (Apr 17, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> Congrats on modship superman!



LOL WUT? 

If by modship, you really mean modchip, then I must ask you how you are aware that I recently had my Wii upgraded!? And, Thanks BTW.


....
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 17, 2010)

You say "upgrade" I say "aaaarrgghh me matey"


----------



## Detective (Apr 17, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> You say "upgrade" I say "aaaarrgghh me matey"



Touche, _Tachikoma_. You win this round. :ho


----------



## wolfman_120 (Apr 17, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> You say "upgrade" I say "aaaarrgghh me matey"



Sounds like you're a disguised Ark


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 17, 2010)

Me and Ark sail on the same ship


----------



## Garfield (Apr 18, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> Congrats on modship superman!


Ooh cool, now finally he can beat Lex Luthor for good


----------



## Detective (Apr 18, 2010)

adee said:


> Ooh cool, now finally he can beat Lex Luthor for good



I've had that bastard dead-to-rights for a while now. It's only a matter of myself being extremely lazy that is keeping him alive.


----------



## Para (May 8, 2010)

Big congrats to , new football mod!


----------



## Orochimaru (May 8, 2010)

Football as in Soccer?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 8, 2010)

From his sig:


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 8, 2010)

Congratulations to Commander Red, I hardly knew there was a football section. Wait, there isn't a football section. I don't believe it, I deny the existance of it when there isn't a potatoes subsection. D:

What was I here for again? Oh yeah, much congratulations to Commander Red for modding the non-potatoes section!


----------



## Mider T (May 11, 2010)

Commander Red hardly struck me as the mod type but congrats dark horse!


----------



## Garfield (May 17, 2010)

Hey guys there's actually a wiki page for your breed


----------



## Starrk (May 17, 2010)

> 'Junior modding' can refer negatively to the behavior of ordinary users who take a moderator-like tone in criticizing other members.





Sounds familiar.


----------



## Mider T (May 17, 2010)

I thought it was backseat modding?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 17, 2010)

adee said:


> Hey guys there's actually a wiki page for your breed


----------



## Starrk (May 17, 2010)

Mider T said:


> I thought it was backseat modding?



Would Wikipedia lie for drugs?

I don't think so.


----------



## Jαmes (May 17, 2010)

lol wikipedia.


----------



## Scholzee (May 17, 2010)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Congratulations to Commander Red, I hardly knew there was a football section. Wait, there isn't a football section. I don't believe it, I deny the existance of it when there isn't a potatoes subsection. D:
> 
> What was I here for again? Oh yeah, much congratulations to Commander Red for modding the non-potatoes section!



It's actually more larger then the Sports Bar itself, if you compare the two.


----------



## Koi (May 17, 2010)

Only President God could make cotton candy look so.. _menacing._


----------



## Felt (May 19, 2010)

Congrats to *horsdhaleine *on becoming the new Health & Lifestyle Mod!


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 19, 2010)

Ah, that seems like a good pick. Back when I was trolling Cirus in H&L, hors impressed me as good people.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 19, 2010)

Is she qualified for the position?


----------



## OniTasku (May 19, 2010)

Hey, I think Mider T had actually predicted she would become a Mod a while back. Anyway, congrats.


----------



## Mider T (May 19, 2010)

Congrats!  She's a friendly person and a great addition!


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 20, 2010)

congrats horsdhaleine


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 20, 2010)

Congratulations, learn me to be healthy please!


----------



## Tachikoma (May 20, 2010)

Congrats on modship Henry!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 20, 2010)

I want my own sub-forum where I can tell people about cool things they might never have otherwise heard of


----------



## Starrk (May 20, 2010)

The Pink Ninja said:


> I want my own sub-forum where I can tell people about cool things they might never have otherwise heard of



'The Pink Ninja talks about things that are cool."


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 20, 2010)

I am an expert authority after-all


----------



## Kikyo (May 20, 2010)

congrats horsdhaleine, fellow flower sucker.


----------



## horsdhaleine (May 23, 2010)

Thanks guys~



John Steed said:


> Ah, that seems like a good pick. Back when I was trolling Cirus in H&L, hors impressed me as good people.



You should make a comeback in H&L.


----------



## Ina (May 24, 2010)

I never heard of horsdhaleine before. O_o


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 24, 2010)




----------



## Mider T (May 24, 2010)

Happy modship Henry!


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 27, 2010)

Join us in Congratulating  who will be modding the OBD.


----------



## Zaru (May 28, 2010)

Somehow I never see OBD mods post when I check the OBD.


----------



## Tachikoma (May 28, 2010)

Congrats on modship Henry!


----------



## Zaru (May 28, 2010)

Congrats on adminship Tachikoma

On another forum but still


----------



## Tachikoma (May 28, 2010)

I wish to thank everyone that believed in me and support me throughout the years


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 28, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> Congrats on modship Henry!


----------



## Tachikoma (May 28, 2010)

I'm just preparing for the day, we all know it's coming


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 28, 2010)

Congratulations, two happy potatoes. Make many lovely things and be as vague as me. :3


----------



## Darth (May 28, 2010)

An epic name like that certainly deserves modship.

Congratulations!


----------



## Tachikoma (May 28, 2010)

Congratulations Yakushi Kabuto!


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 28, 2010)

Zaru said:


> Somehow I never see OBD mods post when I check the OBD.


It's not a coincidence. The average OBD nitwit generally runs his mouth to the point where he ruins any chance for modship within two days of discovering the subforum. The OBD convo thread is the bait in the most effective staff trap on the forums.

I thought I taught you all this when you were a mod?


----------



## Garfield (May 28, 2010)

congratulations Mbxx


----------



## Mider T (May 28, 2010)

Kira Yamato said:


> Join us in Congratulating  who will be modding the OBD.


Lol should have saw this coming.  Congrats!


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 28, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Lol should have saw this coming.  Congrats!



I swear I had the name for the betting pool in the Blender but forgot to post it.


----------



## OniTasku (May 28, 2010)

Kira Yamato said:


> I swear I had the name for the betting pool in the Blender but forgot to post it.



Well now you can't, because people weren't playing nice. 

Though I suppose you technically _could_ forcefully make a post since you're a SMod. But I suspect you're above such shenanigans, CJ.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 29, 2010)

OniTasku said:


> Well now you can't, because people weren't playing nice.
> 
> Though I suppose you technically _could_ forcefully make a post since you're a SMod. *But I suspect you're above such shenanigans*, CJ.




Yeah, I'm usually the one frowning on them


----------



## Garfield (Jun 4, 2010)

So many retirings lately

I smell fresh mods coming up within next couple month


----------



## Felt (Jun 4, 2010)

There will be no more mods ever.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 4, 2010)

They're just gonna make the existing mods work more. And harder.


----------



## Distracted (Jun 4, 2010)

Shit, I have to work now.  Just when I was enjoying the lazy twilight of my already meaningless career.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 4, 2010)

I have Distracted's password after PMing him noods last night


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 4, 2010)

Zaru said:


> They're just gonna make the existing mods work more. And harder.



Damn forum economy forcing us to make cuts and making existing personnel to take on even more work. 

Doing more with less


----------



## Garfield (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm placing my bets on one of the following:

Abigail
impersonal
Amaterasu's son
Bart

Damn, I'm forgetting a couple names


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 4, 2010)

^I'll try my best to smear their names just to spite you! :3


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 4, 2010)

Yakushi Stoute Kabouter


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 4, 2010)

adee said:


> I'm placing my bets on one of the following:
> 
> Abigail
> impersonal
> ...



You don't usually gamble I take it?


----------



## martryn (Jun 4, 2010)

Hmmmm.... I guess I'll let this one slide.  There have been worse choices in the past.


----------



## Garfield (Jun 4, 2010)

Only on my life, Kira


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2010)

adee said:


> Only on my life, Kira



I'll take those odds.


----------



## Felix (Jun 5, 2010)

I can't recognize most mods nowadays
All the charismatic leaders are leaving :sad


----------



## Distracted (Jun 5, 2010)

Felix said:


> I can't recognize most mods nowadays
> All the charismatic leaders are leaving :sad


----------



## Distracted (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Felt (Jun 5, 2010)

At least now we aren't getting any more mods ever you'll grow familiar with us.


----------



## Felix (Jun 5, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pg2np37JNEg[/YOUTUBE]

I prefer the old heroes.
No seriously, why all the lay offs. Salary cuts?


----------



## OniTasku (Jun 5, 2010)

I notice that Distracted finally resized his signature. :3

And congratulations on Modship, Henry.


----------



## Distracted (Jun 5, 2010)

OniTasku said:


> I notice that Distracted finally resized his signature. :3
> 
> And congratulations on Modship, Henry.



Resized this one, or change my set entirely?  Cause I never resized this one, I've always had it at the size it's currently in since I first switched to it.

If you mean my old set, I changed at least 2 months ago if not more.


----------



## Felix (Jun 5, 2010)

Never change your set.
It's so mesmerizing


----------



## OniTasku (Jun 5, 2010)

Your current set. I could have sworn that when you first used it, the image stretched the screen a bit. Or maybe I'm just slowly losing my grasp on e-reality.


----------



## Garfield (Jun 22, 2010)

Congrats Avarice?

Unless it's a namechange...


----------



## Zaru (Jun 22, 2010)

Previously "Vent the Front"

... which was the namechange after... ? D:


----------



## Felt (Jun 22, 2010)

He's trying to break the record for most namechanges


----------



## Garfield (Jun 22, 2010)

What's Haterade's latest name?

Poonsday?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jun 22, 2010)

~Greed~ -> Vent the Front -> ~Avarice~


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 22, 2010)

Congratulations Spy_Smasher!


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jun 22, 2010)

They should've modded me for Konoha Library in 2006.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jun 22, 2010)

Yeah, it was probably a dumb reason like that.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 22, 2010)

Oh you kids and your name changes. Welcome back Spy, you still smell funny.

Kindly ignore the fact that I had about 4 now.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 22, 2010)

Spy_Smasher said:


> ~Greed~ -> Vent the Front -> ~Avarice~



...    who?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jun 22, 2010)

Haha, adee, you don't have to delete your post! I'm just busting your balls.


----------



## Garfield (Jun 22, 2010)

I deleted it before the fact!

I just don't see the point of me posting in this thread about mods and stuff...


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jun 22, 2010)

Suuuuure you did, Mr. Sensitive.



Zaru said:


> ...    who?


The greatest member in the history of the OBD.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 22, 2010)

Some random person


----------



## Nimander (Jun 22, 2010)

Who the fuck are all you people?


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 22, 2010)

Some random people


----------



## Nimander (Jun 22, 2010)

I thought as much.


----------



## Distracted (Jun 22, 2010)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Oh you kids and your name changes. Welcome back Spy, you still smell funny.
> 
> Kindly ignore the fact that I had about 4 now.



I had one change for a joke, which proceeded to go over everyones heads.  However, it was a reference to my one and only forum name, Distracted.

I am, and always will be, Distracted (inb4 pun)


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 22, 2010)

Too easy. must. resist.


----------



## Distracted (Jun 22, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> Too easy. must. resist.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 1, 2010)

Congratulations !


----------



## OniTasku (Jul 1, 2010)

The 'T' in Mider T stands for 'Trolling'.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 1, 2010)

She'll always be a super hero in my book


----------



## OniTasku (Jul 1, 2010)

Not as long as inactivity is her krytonite. 
**


----------



## Mider T (Jul 1, 2010)

That maybe true  But seriously I bumped this thread because I enjoyed it, and thought it would be more active the summer.


----------



## OniTasku (Jul 1, 2010)

You're like the new Giro, man. You're addicted to this place. Or perhaps I should say Henry, since he took up the mantle of this place once he became inactive.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 29, 2010)

Congratulations dupe!


----------



## Mider T (Jul 29, 2010)

I was touched by his moving speech.

In a private place.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 29, 2010)

First educationbots, now motivationbots... WHAT'S GOING ON


----------



## Garfield (Jul 29, 2010)

Zaru said:


> First educationbots, now motivationbots... WHAT'S GOING ON


Well, it IS the superhero thread. He's jst giving the speech REAL superheroes are supposed to.

Unlike most "superheroes" here


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 29, 2010)

Why did you delete the message mods, it was hilarious


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 29, 2010)

Ah, I missed it. Did anyone screencap it?


----------



## Felt (Jul 29, 2010)

It said...



> However mean your life is,meet it and live it ;do not shun it and call it hard names.it is not so bad as you are.it looks poorest when you are richest.the fault-finder will find faults in paradise.love your life,poor as it is.you may perhaps have some pleasant,thrilling,glorious hourss,even in a poor-house.the setting sun is reflected from the windows of the alms-house as brightly as from the rich man's abode;the snow melts before its door as early in the spring.i do not see but a quiet mind may live as contentedly there,and have as cheering thoughts,as in a palace.the town's poor seem to me often to live the most independent lives of any.may be they are simply great enough to receive without misgiving.most think that they are above being supported by the town;but it often happens that they are not above supporting themselves by dishonest means.which should be more disreputable.cultivate poverty like a garden herb,like sage.do not trouble yourself much to get new things,whether clothes or friends,turn the old,return to them.things do not change;we change.sell your clothes and keep your thoughts.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 3, 2010)

Congrats to t-chan!


----------



## Death Note (Aug 3, 2010)

Who's T-Chan?


----------



## Death Note (Aug 3, 2010)

Oh. Blender mod?


----------



## Mider T (Aug 3, 2010)

Dunno, I think I'm being trolled, she's missing from the forum leaders.


----------



## martryn (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm still thinking it's a joke.  Current forum leadership isn't retarded enough to make something like this official.  Not to mention that I don't get an impression of maturity needed in a mod from someone like t-chan.  Probably just a forum persona, but still not much of an authority figure in an area of the forum where a strong hand is needed.


----------



## troublesum-chan (Aug 3, 2010)

don't worry meng

i'll show them mah strong fist of fury


----------



## Death Note (Aug 3, 2010)

Listed as Blender Mod so...congrats!


----------



## Raiden (Aug 3, 2010)

Oh wow!

I thought Mider T was trolling! 

Congratulations T chan!

EDIT: Nice profile pic .


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 3, 2010)

T-chan is better mod material than I am.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 3, 2010)

T-chang x Jove RABU DABU


----------



## troublesum-chan (Aug 3, 2010)

Raiden said:


> Oh wow!
> 
> I thought Mider T was trolling!
> 
> ...



it is a rather good one of me isn't it


----------



## delirium (Aug 3, 2010)

Don't fleel yourself too much.


----------



## OniTasku (Aug 4, 2010)

I support t-chan's legendary entrance into the the Staff.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 4, 2010)

martryn said:


> I'm still thinking it's a joke.  Current forum leadership isn't retarded enough to make something like this official.  Not to mention that I don't get an impression of maturity needed in a mod from someone like t-chan.  Probably just a forum persona, but still not much of an authority figure in an area of the forum where a strong hand is needed.



Have you ever seen someone oppose her and live to tell the tale?

Exactly.


----------



## martryn (Aug 4, 2010)

> Have you ever seen someone oppose her and live to tell the tale?



I oppose her.  Bring it, mother fuckers.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 4, 2010)

martryn said:


> I oppose her.  Bring it, mother fuckers.



Oppose her by doing... what, exactly?


----------



## Ippy (Aug 4, 2010)

martryn said:


> I oppose her.  Bring it, mother fuckers.


----------



## OniTasku (Aug 4, 2010)

Death Note said:


> Who's T-Chan?



>_Doesn't know about t-chan_


----------



## Felt (Aug 6, 2010)

Congrats to  on becoming the new mod of the Fanclubs.


----------



## Death Note (Aug 6, 2010)

Congrats VoodooKnight


----------



## Raiden (Aug 6, 2010)

Congratulations VKnight.


----------



## OniTasku (Aug 7, 2010)

The guy has an album full of Shiny Pokemon. He's awesome in my books. Congrats on modship.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 7, 2010)

Wassup Commander Red!


----------



## Havoc (Sep 7, 2010)

Ramona Flowers said:


> Congrats to  on becoming the new mod of the Fanclubs.


Sorry, VK, you have my condolences.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Sep 9, 2010)

Congrats to our new admin, !


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 9, 2010)

_Wow._ Congratulations, sir!


----------



## Death Note (Sep 9, 2010)

Congrats on being made Admin! Someone as active as him deserves to be admin


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 9, 2010)

It's about time. I've been expecting it for too long then was convinced that no smod would ever make it to admin.


----------



## Death Note (Sep 9, 2010)

I thought he was a former admin when I first joined since he was so active and had so many posts. Hopefuly how Taxman has someone to help him out with everything.

Now only if Mbxx/ Tazmo could promote a current admin to Sadmin or even just give them skin perms, but that will probably never happen


----------



## Raiden (Sep 9, 2010)

Congrats Kira .


----------



## Esponer (Sep 9, 2010)

And the bar is set. 77,971 is the post count you need to become an administrator. Everyone, get posting!

(Kira's post count is amazing. For being one of the true oldies, a constant presence and a great smod, this is? well, obvious and happy!)


----------



## Mider T (Sep 9, 2010)

It's about time.  Now he's truly unstoppable.

Aim for sadminship!  Congratulations!


----------



## Blaze (Sep 9, 2010)

Finally, if there was anyone who deserved it. It was him. Congrats Kira.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 9, 2010)

Wow we might actually have an active admin? New standards for NF.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 9, 2010)

There are a few active admin, no active Sadmin.


----------



## Blaze (Sep 9, 2010)

^True.

If we had one sadmin active they could actually improve the forums so much.


----------



## Distracted (Sep 9, 2010)

I am upset and angry that someone far more qualified and respected than me, who has spent more time and effort on this forum than I ever have, got promoted before I did!


----------



## OniTasku (Sep 9, 2010)

Fuck yes! About time that CJ was brought into the title of dictatorship. Well done on becoming an Admin, CJ. Glad to have another great person on-board and in-charge.


----------



## Deweze (Sep 9, 2010)

Distracted said:


> I am upset and angry that someone far more qualified and respected than me, who has spent more time and effort on this forum than I ever have, got promoted before I did!



Preview your post before you decide to submit


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 9, 2010)

for the third time, congrats cj! 



Death Note said:


> Now only if Mbxx/ Tazmo could promote a current admin to Sadmin or even just give them skin perms, but that will probably never happen



mugen has skin options but he's out of town. :/ and i really wanted the shonen skin back up.


----------



## Taxman (Sep 9, 2010)

> Wow we might actually have an active admin?



I was active for two fucking years...piss off


----------



## Naruko (Sep 9, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> Wow we might actually have an active admin? New standards for NF.



Most of our admins *are* active, Taxman was VERY active, it's just they do stuff you guys can't see (pulling rep abuse reports, moderating debates in the staff area so section and smods don't tear each other a new one, etc)...these guys are tanks. They are the Men In Black. Represent!

Anyway, grats CJ, well deserved, don't burn out, but this is long overdue <3


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 9, 2010)

Taxman said:


> I was active for two fucking years...piss off


Nice to see you take my reverse-sarcasm to heart.



Naruko said:


> Most of our admins *are* active, Taxman was VERY active, it's just they do stuff you guys can't see (pulling rep abuse reports, moderating debates in the staff area so section and smods don't tear each other a new one, etc)...these guys are tanks. They are the Men In Black. Represent!


They sound like saints.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Sep 9, 2010)

Reverse sarcasm? So ... earnestness?


----------



## Naruko (Sep 9, 2010)

Saints? No....saints would be boring. But they put up with an awful lot of crap and I'm surprised any are still active after having to deal with the lot of us.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 9, 2010)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Reverse sarcasm? So ... earnestness?


More like the other way around. I say something sarcastic sarcastically. Sort of like a double negative.



Naruko said:


> Saints? No....saints would be boring. But they put up with an awful lot of crap and I'm surprised any are still active after having to deal with the lot of us.


Yeah, I'm surprised they haven't blown up the forums yet. Oh wait Vegeta did that lol. 

But in all seriousness I realize they do a lot of work in the background that they never get credit for or go unnoticed and take crap from normal users who say they don't do anything/post a lot as a result of it. I just have fun playing on the general consensus because I'm an asshole.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 10, 2010)

> More like the other way around. I say something sarcastic sarcastically. Sort of like a double negative.


So basically you're filling water in water


----------



## abcd (Sep 10, 2010)

adee said:


> So basically you're filling water in water



I dont believe in water 

congrats cj


----------



## Mider T (Sep 10, 2010)

Indian COMBO BREAKER


----------



## Garfield (Sep 10, 2010)

I would like to use this moment to point out that none of our admins has been Indian.

Racist fucks!!!

And now those Americans in Ohio are also stealing our jobs!


----------



## abcd (Sep 10, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Indian COMBO BREAKER


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Sep 13, 2010)

How many do we have now? I can't remember.


----------



## Nimander (Sep 14, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> Nice to see you take my reverse-sarcasm to heart.
> 
> 
> They sound like saints.



Dammit, now I'm gonna have to rock a TTGL set again.

*sigh*

P.S. Congrats on the adminshipdomness.  I trust you to deal with my occasional trolling sessions with fairness and justice.


----------



## Smiley (Sep 14, 2010)

Congratz :33


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 14, 2010)

Congrats Henry!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 14, 2010)

I actually checked if TPN was mod 

Fuck you Tachi


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 14, 2010)

Hahahaha unexpected results


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 15, 2010)

esponer, if you ban me for flaming in the BD i'll kill you!


----------



## Esponer (Sep 15, 2010)

I'd never do such a thing! I'm slightly more forgiving than Chainer, and he let you off for the last one, did he not? You're surely safe with me.

Esp. as I probably don't remember how to request a ban, as I have the memory of a goldfish.


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 15, 2010)

He _just_ let me off; he was going to listen to the BDers and change my set to a Sakura set as a punishment. His threats are so scary and real ;w;


----------



## Nimander (Sep 15, 2010)

Esponer's back as a mod?

What a pleasant surprise.

*this is a sarcasm-free post*


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 15, 2010)

Zaru said:


> I actually checked if TPN was mod
> 
> Fuck you Tachi



Checked Geg lately?


----------



## Mider T (Sep 15, 2010)

Checked Blind Itachi lately?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 15, 2010)

No one has


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 16, 2010)

Henry give me a large avatar


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 16, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> Henry give me a large avatar


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 16, 2010)

Oh darn, I was de-modded for abusing my powers an giving Tachikoma a big one.

Rats


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 16, 2010)

You gave it all up ... for me T_T


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 16, 2010)

n00ds in return plz


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 16, 2010)

You only want my body


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 16, 2010)

No, it's just first on my priorities list


----------



## Mider T (Sep 18, 2010)

Congratulations Suzuku!


----------



## Death Note (Sep 18, 2010)

What section is he modding ?


----------



## Taxman (Sep 18, 2010)

Death Note said:


> What section is he modding ?


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 18, 2010)

*bothers taxman*


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 23, 2010)

The Pink Ninja said:


> No, it's just first on my priorities list



             .


----------



## martryn (Sep 23, 2010)

Can I have access to the Mod Lounge now?  You don't even have to give me mod powers.


----------



## Didi (Sep 23, 2010)

Hey, I just saw Iria's a Smod again!


----------



## Iria (Sep 23, 2010)

It was a pleasant surprise for me too :33


----------



## Zaru (Sep 23, 2010)

The most pleasant surprise were the boobs in renee's avatar


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 23, 2010)

The twins


----------



## Mider T (Sep 23, 2010)

Congratulations Jove!


----------



## Death Note (Sep 23, 2010)

Congratulations !


----------



## Mider T (Sep 23, 2010)

Ahem, Jove now mods the Theater in addition to the MD


----------



## Death Note (Sep 23, 2010)

I know, I checked before I posted 

I just like how you congratulate other people for not even being made moderator, so I congratulated you.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 23, 2010)

Super Heroes truly are everyday people


----------



## Nimander (Sep 24, 2010)

What about every other day people like myself?


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 24, 2010)

Death Note said:


> Congratulations !


[YOUTUBE]Co6OHe4KaEc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## OniTasku (Sep 24, 2010)

Renee has clearly been reenlisted to quell the raging Mod-Wars. With her maternal instincts and undying compassion, she said, "LET THERE BE PEACE!".

And then there was peace.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 28, 2010)

Don't be alarmed, just wondering why Sith Lord is randomly at 27,300 posts


----------



## Zaru (Oct 28, 2010)

Because it was a custom rank for someone with that amount of posts (TWF) and nobody bothered to fix it in the last 2 years

As soon as you hit radiohead you'll disable your rank anyway


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 28, 2010)

Congratulations Hen...

Oh wait


----------



## Felt (Oct 28, 2010)

We're not modding anyone else, ever.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 28, 2010)

Employment stop.
The crisis is hitting everyone.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 28, 2010)

Hiring Freeze GET!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 28, 2010)

Except   me


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 28, 2010)

Killer Yamato said:


> Hiring Freeze GET!



What about my promotion?  

I'm still eligible for it, right???


----------



## Garfield (Oct 29, 2010)

> Your reputation on this post is Extremely Positive.
> 
> You have...points



What's with the "extremely"? Default vB?


----------



## Garfield (Dec 8, 2010)

> Could not find phrase 'toomany'.




 
I'd say good one Mbxx, alas it's unintentional


[it comes when you click on the number of posts in the thread which is supposed to show who posted]


----------



## Mider T (Dec 8, 2010)

Saw that too but didn't want to bring it up...thought I was late :I

Why did Keollyn step down?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 8, 2010)

He's just taking a break for a bit.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Dec 8, 2010)

I _think _he's just busy.

EDIT: That's what you get when you walk away from your computer to get a drink before you hit "post."


----------



## geG (Dec 8, 2010)

adee said:


> I'd say good one Mbxx, alas it's unintentional
> 
> 
> [it comes when you click on the number of posts in the thread which is supposed to show who posted]



Oh goddammit what


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 6, 2011)

Join me in welcoming our newest OBD moderator


----------



## Mider T (Jan 6, 2011)

Saw that coming, I kept accidentally thinking he was already a mod

First mod of the new decade/year congrats


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 6, 2011)

^ The new decade began in 2010. Was nobody modded last year?

Congrats, Xelloss!


----------



## Zaru (Jan 6, 2011)

They're still modding people?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 6, 2011)

Feels like first new mod in quite a while.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 6, 2011)

Other than Geg


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 6, 2011)

Geg not mod.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 6, 2011)

Undercovermc said:


> ^ The new decade began in 2010. Was nobody modded last year?
> 
> Congrats, Xelloss!



The new decade began this year, there was no year 0.  We go over this every decade.


----------



## Didi (Jan 6, 2011)

Oh great

More mods


jk congratz


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 6, 2011)

Mider T said:


> The new decade began this year, there was no year 0.  We go over this every decade.



Technically, you're correct, but I was referring to the Noughties decade that started on January 1, 2000 and ended on December 31, 2009.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 8, 2011)

OK, the Forum Superhero thread has been split. What does this mean for YOU? Only I know and I'm not telling.


----------



## Taxman (Jan 8, 2011)

oh c'mon spy...you should have used the "only the shadow knows!"...unless you too know what evil lurks in the hearts of men


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 8, 2011)

Dumb

Pointless


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 8, 2011)

Taxman said:


> oh c'mon spy...you should have used the "only the shadow knows!"...unless you too know what evil lurks in the hearts of men


----------



## Garfield (Jan 8, 2011)

SO is that your pet name for Mbxx? Shadow?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 8, 2011)

I call him der Fuhrer.


RULE NUMBER GODWIN'S HERP DERP.


----------



## Taxman (Jan 8, 2011)

no...MBison


----------



## Felt (Jan 8, 2011)

I call him a cock.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm here to apply to be a mod.

Reason: Because I want to be a mod for big avatar and cool titles, and global respect.

Thats enough, right?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 8, 2011)

We can offer you the first two.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 8, 2011)

That's good enough for me.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Feb 5, 2011)

Congratulations to me.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 5, 2011)

Ahaha good job man.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 5, 2011)

Wow, congrats Spy. It finally happened.


----------



## Garfield (Feb 5, 2011)

lol           

**


----------



## Para (Feb 5, 2011)

and now he goes on a rampage


----------



## Zaru (Feb 5, 2011)

Around blacks, never relax


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Feb 5, 2011)

I convinced Tazmo to make me a Sadmin. Mod lounge is in a bit of an uproar atm.

Brb, banning half of the staff.


----------



## Didi (Feb 5, 2011)

IT HAS COME

THE BEGINNING OF THE END





jk congratz


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 5, 2011)

Congratulations Spy.


----------



## dream (Feb 5, 2011)

DATAS said:


> I convinced Tazmo to make me a Sadmin. Mod lounge is in a bit of an uproar atm.
> 
> Brb, banning half of the staff.



Magnificent.


----------



## Alien (Feb 5, 2011)

Hehehehe nice one boss


----------



## Orochimaru (Feb 5, 2011)

DATAS said:


> I convinced Tazmo to make me a Sadmin. Mod lounge is in a bit of an uproar atm.
> 
> Brb, banning half of the staff.



Congratulations. Better you than that random nobody he almost sadminned.


----------



## Kikyo (Feb 5, 2011)

DATAS said:


> I convinced Tazmo to make me a Sadmin. Mod lounge is in a bit of an uproar atm.
> 
> Brb, banning half of the staff.



Best damn decision he ever made. 

Congrats Spy!


----------



## Mider T (Feb 7, 2011)

The conversation (or at least the part that was public) was pretty funny itself.


----------



## Chainer (Feb 16, 2011)

Congratulations to Kusuriuri, Commander Red, and Para for being our new SMods!


----------



## Blaze (Feb 16, 2011)

Congrats to all of them. Especially CR, you deserve it.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Feb 16, 2011)

The Lurk Mod just got much, much more dangerous.


----------



## Distracted (Feb 16, 2011)

And now, I can fade into obscurity where I belong.


----------



## Starrk (Feb 16, 2011)

I was Distracted by DATAS.


----------



## Distracted (Feb 16, 2011)

Stark said:


> I was Distracted by DATAS.


----------



## Starrk (Feb 16, 2011)

I couldn't think of more clever uses of Mods name's & smilies.


----------



## Fear (Feb 16, 2011)

Let me be mod.


So I can ban myself.


----------



## Starrk (Feb 16, 2011)

Self-Deprecation, Fear?

Really?


----------



## Raiden (Feb 16, 2011)

You cannot be afraid and have a vegeta avy.

That is like looking at  YK's nudes and not.....


----------



## Felt (Feb 17, 2011)

Congrats Guys


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Feb 17, 2011)

congrats :33


----------



## Raiden (Feb 17, 2011)

Congrats you three.


----------



## Starrk (Feb 17, 2011)

Raiden, why have I never seen you fighting ninjas in colored coded outfits?


----------



## Raiden (Feb 17, 2011)

Not in my contract.


----------



## Starrk (Feb 17, 2011)

Would you re-negotiate?


----------



## Raiden (Feb 17, 2011)

For more pay, yes .


----------



## Didi (Feb 18, 2011)

The Witch-King said:


> Para



Just as expected 



> Kusuriuri, Commander Red



fuck


----------



## Felt (Feb 25, 2011)

Congrats...


----------



## Blaze (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh oh Congrats Nudey...


----------



## Didi (Feb 25, 2011)

Congrats Nudey! :WOW


+1 lesbian blender mod

Classic NF staff


----------



## Distracted (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm sure if I was gay I would have been made into an admin long ago.


----------



## KamiKazi (Feb 25, 2011)

congrats nudey :3


----------



## Para (Feb 25, 2011)

Now the four lesbians of the blendpocalypse shall ride across NF, spreading fear and panic


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Feb 25, 2011)

How do I get rid of my user rank? I joined the no user rank group but it doesn't do anything.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 25, 2011)

lol.                    .


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Feb 26, 2011)

I'd move that question to Q&C but then it'd look like Raiden's "lol" was for Para and we just couldn't have that.


----------



## Para (Feb 26, 2011)

I'll take all the laughs, intentional or not.


----------



## OniTasku (Feb 26, 2011)

Alright, where can I apply for diplomatic immunity? I file under the "_Male Blenderite Protection Act of 2007_", originally forged by Shroomsday the Magnanimous [briefly before he assassinated Mistress Suzuhiko in which he was stripped of power]. Under that act, it said in the event of complete and utter domination by female overlords, certain male individuals would be given amnesty and safe harbor.

I call dibs, man.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Mar 17, 2011)

We just made a new mod. First one to name him/her here gets the first ever Anbu Central prize.


----------



## dream (Mar 17, 2011)

Lyra?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Mar 17, 2011)

Lyra! I'll give you a month of sparkles, custom title or mod-size avy (which I will remove after the month is up). Let me know.


----------



## dream (Mar 17, 2011)

I would like sparkles.


----------



## Iria (Mar 17, 2011)

More like eternal win rofl!


Also congrats to Lyra!


----------



## dream (Mar 17, 2011)

Iria:  

Looks like my curiosity, about your sig, is sated.  

And congratulations, again, Lyra.  Hope you have a wonderful time as a mod.


----------



## Naruko (Mar 17, 2011)

Woot, Fail didn't! Grats!


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 18, 2011)

ew sparrrrrkles  

congrats fail and lyra  i want a green username without the associated work.


----------



## Naruko (Mar 18, 2011)

The only way to do that is to earn the promo, do the work, a lot of it, til you explode with fatigue into a blubbering mass of snot, then retire to "advisor" and coast on your laurels for the rest of your NF career.

Or be Spy Smasher.


----------



## Para (Mar 23, 2011)

Congratulations to


----------



## Felt (Mar 23, 2011)

wrong colour


----------



## Raiden (Mar 23, 2011)

Congratulations man.


----------



## Koi (Mar 23, 2011)

Congrats mang.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Mar 23, 2011)

Sunny, I tried to keep him out.


----------



## OniTasku (Mar 24, 2011)

I HAVE A DREAM!

It was about pillows...or anime...or something. It was kind of vague. Where am I going with this? Where's that gigantic statue you guys promised me? You know the one I'm talking about...with the.._ya know_.


----------



## Didi (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats Oni!


----------



## Hiroshi (Mar 30, 2011)

Congrats to  on adminship.


----------



## dream (Mar 30, 2011)

Holy shit.  Congrats Naruko.


----------



## Naruko (Mar 31, 2011)

Thankies


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 31, 2011)

Parabéns.


----------



## Commander Red (Apr 4, 2011)

Congratulations to  on Administratorship!!!


----------



## Death Note (Apr 4, 2011)

Congratulations.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Apr 4, 2011)

congrats, JJ


----------



## dream (Apr 5, 2011)

Soon enough, there will be more active female admins have active male admins.  

Congratulations, again JJ.


----------



## Naruko (Apr 5, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Soon enough, there will be more *active* female admins have active male admins.
> 
> Congratulations, again JJ.



This is already the case.

And yes, very well deserved on her part, woot


----------



## dream (Apr 5, 2011)

By active I mean everyone listed in the Administrator box in Forum Leaders.   

Unless Reznor is a female.


----------



## Starrk (Apr 5, 2011)

Reznor may be a hermaphrodite.


----------



## Blaze (Apr 5, 2011)

Well done to girls guys who became mod/admin. Thanks for the work on NF.


----------



## JJ (Apr 5, 2011)

Thank you. Naruko has now become my fraternal twin admin.


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 7, 2011)

you and naruko definitely deserve it too mistress


----------



## Mider T (Apr 18, 2011)

Spring must be when the NF add-on snow melts and new mods awaken to burn out a few months later, most wonderful time of the year really.


----------



## Distracted (Apr 22, 2011)

Congratulations to .  The new mod from the section that spawned Gooba.


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 23, 2011)

congratulatore to you wg


----------



## Raiden (Apr 23, 2011)

Congratulations.


----------



## Naruko (May 17, 2011)

CONGRATS to us for  agreeing to be part of the mod-team, overseeing Naruto Fanworks and FanClubs. Welcome, Tekkie!


----------



## dream (May 17, 2011)

Naruko said:


> CONGRATS to us for  agreeing to be part of the mod-team, overseeing Naruto Fanworks and FanClubs. Welcome, Tekkie!



Is Kenneth the next person, that posts in your FC, that will be modded?  

Anyways, congratulations Tek.


----------



## Raiden (May 17, 2011)

Congratulations to Tek Jonin.

And congrats to Raiden for almost stealing it.

Also why is this thread called "Super Hero?" Isn't it the opposite?


----------



## dream (May 17, 2011)

Super Villains does sound better.


----------



## Judecious (May 18, 2011)

I had never seen this Tek Jounin before.  shit is rigged


----------



## dream (May 18, 2011)

Judecious said:


> I had never seen this Tek Jounin before.  shit is rigged



All part of Naruko's plan to become the absolute ruler of the forums.


----------



## Naruko (May 18, 2011)

You guys figured out the trick - just post in my FC and you're staffed even though I haven't nominated anyone in a couple years time, personally* 


and this isn't because I don't think there aren't good candidates, but because a lot of people with good qualities end up being friendly with me and vice versa and I don't want to seem biased so I don't propose them. If they're a good candidate,someone else will spot it and propose them. I am part of the voting process, but then everyone has the same say in that. @Jude - if you were active in the Fanworks section, one of the places she was modded for, you'd know her.

@Raiden - thread should be retitled "ETA to Burnout and Quitting"


----------



## ~riku~ (May 18, 2011)

Judecious said:


> I had never seen this Tek Jounin before.  shit is rigged



she posts in the Fanworks section a lot ! ..which leads me to~ 

congratulations tek


----------



## Judecious (May 18, 2011)

Oh. Sorry for jumping to conclusions


----------



## Raiden (May 20, 2011)

Naruko said:


> You guys figured out the trick - just post in my FC and you're staffed even though I haven't nominated anyone in a couple years time, personally*
> 
> 
> and this isn't because I don't think there aren't good candidates, *but because a lot of people with good qualities end up being friendly with me and vice versa and I don't want to seem biased so I don't propose them.* If they're a good candidate,someone else will spot it and propose them. I am part of the voting process, but then everyone has the same say in that. @Jude - if you were active in the Fanworks section, one of the places she was modded for, you'd know her.
> ...



is this how a lot of other mods feel


----------



## Laurens (May 20, 2011)

laurens for mod 

elementary.


----------



## Naruko (May 20, 2011)

Raiden said:


> is this how a lot of other mods feel



It's more an observation. From section mod to admin, it's been 3 and a half years on the staff for me and I see the same pattern of get modded, work really hard, get frustrated and either quit in the hopes that things go back to how they were before being staffed, though some stay with it. But a lot of people work really hard (to make a good impression, I think) for a couple months and then get fried and step down to preserve their sanity. Again, just my observation on things.

(so be gentle with the new people, please <3)


----------



## Raiden (May 20, 2011)

Oh I know...I wasn't talking about that. More so people nervous about nominating people because they know a non moddee too well. Is that common?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 20, 2011)

No, that's just Naruko.


----------



## Raiden (May 20, 2011)

lol ok.        **


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 20, 2011)

I need to go and check the records and see who nominated Naruto. I guarantee it wasn't Naruko.

EDIT: Nope. Not Naruko. I'm probably not allowed to tell you who it was though. Loose lips sink ships.


----------



## Raiden (May 20, 2011)

didn't see his ascension to super villain  status coming coming

oh the good ol days
dat was liek 2 years ago


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 20, 2011)

He'll always be a noob to me. v_v


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2011)

>_>

Congratulations to  and Jove for being promoted to Super Moderator.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 16, 2011)

Bout time, workaholics those two


----------



## Felt (Jun 16, 2011)

Unlike me


----------



## Raiden (Jun 16, 2011)

Congratulations Jove and Naruto


----------



## Distracted (Jun 16, 2011)

Ramona said:


> Unlike me



There's a reason you and I were smodded together


----------



## Naruko (Jun 22, 2011)

Congrats to  on being our new whipping boy Administrator!

Be gentle with him.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 29, 2011)

Warm greetings to our newest addition 

As he'll be looking over KTV-12 and KL2.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 29, 2011)

I just hope that won't stop him from providing links to new releases of half of the stuff I read


----------



## Raiden (Jun 29, 2011)

Congrats random guy...


----------



## Mider T (Jul 6, 2011)

^It's Random Member

And I called this nearly a year ago!  

Also, great tidings EvilMooMoo


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 8, 2011)

have another prize for the next poster to guess the new mod. :33


----------



## dream (Jul 8, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> have another prize for the next poster to guess the new mod. :33



No more new mods.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 8, 2011)

where is kira yamato .


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 8, 2011)

lol.

oh posts don't count


----------



## Felt (Jul 8, 2011)

Congrats Geg!


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 8, 2011)

wait do they?

nope.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 8, 2011)

B.. But Geg is still green.


----------



## dream (Jul 8, 2011)

Miyuki said:


> B.. But Geg is still green.



Perhaps no admin has gotten around to upgrading him?  

Or perhaps Hollie is messing around with us.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 8, 2011)

lol.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 8, 2011)

Raiden said:


> where is kira yamato .


Stalking yo posts...


----------



## Raiden (Jul 8, 2011)

Simply excellent.

i cant remember the person who made the black people joke
and then an edit
so kill everybody on the last two pages
..
.


----------



## Commander Red (Aug 2, 2011)

Greetings to user , who as of yesterday joined the crew!

She'll be watching over the Naruto Battledome, congratulations & warm welcome to her!


----------



## Felt (Aug 2, 2011)

Last mod ever.


----------



## dream (Aug 2, 2011)

Ramona said:


> Last mod ever.



I've heard similar things before.  




Ramona said:


> We're not modding anyone else, ever.



Congrats Akatsuki no Tenshi.


----------



## Felt (Aug 2, 2011)

I was lying before, but not this time.


----------



## dream (Aug 2, 2011)

Ramona said:


> I was lying before, but not this time.



Okay, I'll trust you this time.


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 7, 2011)

congrats


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 7, 2011)

Ramona said:


> I was lying before, but not this time.



Job Freeze Get!

Very fitting giving the current state of the global economy.


----------



## geG (Aug 7, 2011)

Does this mean we're getting paid now?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 7, 2011)

Geg said:


> Does this mean we're getting paid now?



Wait...you haven't? HR must have made a huge error in setting up payroll.


----------



## Fear (Aug 7, 2011)

Make me a mod.

How many times do I need to say this.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 7, 2011)

Fear said:


> Make me a mod.
> 
> How many times do I need to say this.



0 times, which means you already lost the game


----------



## Fear (Aug 7, 2011)

Stay out of this, Zaru.


----------



## dream (Aug 7, 2011)

Fear, did you fill out the mod application form when telling the staff to make you a mod?


----------



## Zaru (Aug 7, 2011)

Actually, saying that you'll never want to be mod is more likely to get you modded


----------



## Bishop (Aug 7, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Actually, saying that you'll never want to be mod is more likely to get you modded



Really now...hmmmmmmm


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Aug 7, 2011)

There's only one phrase you can say that will guarantee modship. If you say _anything_ else but that one phrase, at _any_ time, you will never become a mod.


----------



## Bishop (Aug 7, 2011)

Spy_Smasher said:


> There's only one phrase you can say that will guarantee modship. If you say _anything_ else but that one phrase, at _any_ time, you will never become a mod.



*Bows down* Oh please your Majesty, grace me with your wisdom


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm not allowed to say.


----------



## Didi (Sep 7, 2011)

Congratulations pretty much everyone!


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 7, 2011)

Thought I was a mod  I'd like to help out


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 7, 2011)

to complete this adminfuck they should make everyone's custom titles *Moderator*


----------



## dream (Sep 7, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> to complete this adminfuck they should make everyone's custom titles *Moderator*



A fake HR to post in would be nice as well.


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 10, 2011)

that would be acceptable as well


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 10, 2011)

Is it me or more and more Females are becoming mods?
THEY ARE TAKING OVER!


----------



## Naruko (Sep 10, 2011)

Staff has always been about 50-50 since I've been part of it (at least). Our staff is actually very diverse in a lot of categories.


----------



## Judecious (Sep 10, 2011)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Is it me or more and more Females are becoming mods?
> THEY ARE TAKING OVER!



Send your nudes.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 10, 2011)

I thought nude tactic for acquiring modships wasn't much effective,was it ?


----------



## Judecious (Sep 10, 2011)

If you are female it works


----------



## Heloves (Sep 11, 2011)

why can't the mods just be honest with us an admit they're crooked ...do they think so little of our intellectual minds?


----------



## Didi (Sep 11, 2011)

Naruko said:


> Staff has always been about 50-50 since I've been part of it (at least). Our staff is actually very diverse in a lot of categories.



that's not true


you're like 70 percent lesbians


----------



## Garfield (Oct 1, 2011)

Congrats Ippy?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 1, 2011)

^people get congratulated when they retire now? Well, now that I think about it, retiring in general should be celebrated.


----------



## Naruko (Oct 2, 2011)

Didi said:


> that's not true
> 
> 
> you're like 70 percent lesbians



Well, the female portion of staff might be 70% lesbian or bi, not sure. 



adee said:


> Congrats Ippy?



Only grats him on getting someone to custom color his advisor title


----------



## Naruko (Nov 6, 2011)

Congratulations  for becoming a new Cafe mod! Everyone go gawk at his profile and make him feel welcome.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 7, 2011)

Congrats Megaharrison!


----------



## Felt (Nov 7, 2011)

>people getting modded when I'm on holiday


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 7, 2011)

I feel slow. I just noticed Death is Naruko


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 7, 2011)

Congrats to Mega, been a long time coming.


----------



## Jαmes (Nov 9, 2011)

congratulations


----------



## Jαmes (Nov 20, 2011)

well congratulations to the new obd mod :33 

_willyvereb_


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Nov 20, 2011)

Congrats to me for being the best.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 4, 2012)

Who the smashing spy are  , and what is the "Social Access" forum leaders group?


----------



## Naruko (Jan 4, 2012)

Sarah runs our Twitter acct (or facebook or something...I forget which but she runs our page for some social networking something or other and none of us has ever talked to her, Taz simply gave them access across the AniFreak network).

sptxxxx is the same thing but he's a site admin for the actual anifreak sites but, again, has access here just in case (?) but also have never heard a peep from the dude. Dudette. No idea.

And last bit...also no idea.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 4, 2012)

So... there's a publicly listed special group of mods that not even an admin has any idea about?


----------



## martryn (Jan 4, 2012)

What the fuck is AniFreak?


----------



## Zaru (Jan 4, 2012)

The "fraud and exploitation"-based site network Tazmo is running on german servers to earn his canadian cheeseburger dollars.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 4, 2012)

What always amazes me is that the forums can be down while the site is up and running. It's like the forums are the badly treated retarded child of the server family that gets all the leftover processing time


----------



## Mider T (Jan 8, 2012)

Mider T said:


> No lie, I had a dream that OniTasku became a mod.



Wish that mod predictions thread was still around


----------



## Garfield (Mar 22, 2012)

So, is this another one of Ippy modfucks or do we have new adminz?


----------



## dream (Mar 22, 2012)

It would be pretty reasonable to assume that it is an adminfuck especially since he isn't in the  Administrator list in View Forum Leaders. :byakuya


----------



## Garfield (Mar 22, 2012)

In that case I applaud the adminfucker's attention to detail because upon scrolling over Ippy's name you get the "Overlords! Bow Down, Bitches" tag as well.


----------



## Para (May 21, 2012)

Congrats to Juli and Geg for obtaining purple!


----------



## Tazmo (May 21, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------



## Para (May 21, 2012)

dammit Tazmo


----------

